# What are you currently playing?



## DirtyD86

I searched around and didn't find anything... this is a thread that every gaming forum should have 

It's simple... what are you playing at the moment?

For me, it's TF2 and FSX with a little bit of sourceforts from time to time. Those of you that have HL2 need to download sourceforts... great mod.


----------



## Twist86

Drakensang its like Never Winter Nights with a KOTR battle system. It starts out REALLY slow but by level 5/6 it gets REAL challenging.

Its like Dungeon Lords...great game that is flying under the radar.


I also stole Tom Clancys End War from my buddy but yet to play it...I love the whole voice command thing. I always wanted that with Vegas 1/2. I hear its boring though...but lets hope future titles have this feature.


----------



## Justin

Little Big Planet and Burnout Paradise: Ultimate Box on the PS3.


----------



## Archangel

World of Warcraft  :yea..   I think its fun tough, quite relaxing game)
Silent Hunter 3 and 4  (brilliant game... especiallt when playing it in the dark.     sneaking around in your U-Boat, and then...   ping,.    ping..    here come the destroyers!  )
World in Conflict
Fear 2

have yet to start on Red Alert 3, heard its quite funny.

Lately I've been watching more NCIS episodes rather than playing games tough.

looking at this... no wonder I have a tight schedule everyday.. :|


----------



## Intel_man

I play TF2, Madden 08, NBA 2K9, Company of Heroes, and sometimes America's Army.


----------



## Candy

Far Cry 2 and GRID. Iv finished GRID but love going back to it. I usually just do one mission on Far Cry then stop for a while. I dont really like playing it for ages cos I get tired of driving from one side of the map to the other for most missions.


----------



## laznz1

ohh ohhhh oh Spider solitare and and

Quake 3
AOE 3
RON


----------



## DirtyD86

laznz1 said:


> ohh ohhhh oh Spider solitare and and



can't forget this one 

add it to my list


----------



## computernoob1

The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Grand Theft Auto
Joint Operations (Old MMOFPS)
& Quake Live!
Fallout 3 on the way


----------



## Langers2k7

World of Warcraft - raiding with mates on Skype voicechat never gets old. Been FRAPsing raids, editing etc. Awesome fun. 

Dead Space, just got it now I have my new rig - 

Tried FC2 last week, hated it, sold it.


----------



## DirtyD86

Langers2k7 said:


> Dead Space, just got it now I have my new rig -



do you like dead space? it has been sitting on my desk for months now and i haven't gotten around to playing it yet.


----------



## 4NGU$

halo 3


----------



## Hdk20

Cod 4
Cod Waw 
Killzone 2


----------



## Archangel

DirtyD86 said:


> do you like dead space? it has been sitting on my desk for months now and i haven't gotten around to playing it yet.



yes, its fun. and quite scary!   kinda predictable sometimes,..   but even when you know something is gonna come, its scary. :x   (at least, I do think so)


----------



## tlarkin

Left 4 Dead
CSS
Dawn of War II (beat it already now tinkering with multi player)

Then every now and then I will fire up COD4 and Fallout 3, but am waiting for some kick ass Fallout 3 mods to come out.

Also can't wait for the L4D SDK to come out for the custom L4D content!  I haven't played video games all week.  Probably won't have time till this weekend since it is like 70 degrees out here now, so I am spending my time outside.  Probably go back to being cold next week.


----------



## Shane

Left 4 Dead
GTA IV
CSS


----------



## mrjack

Team Fortress 2 and Broken Sword 2.5.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 5
Warhammer
Left 4 Dead
Team Fortress
Grand Theft Auto IV.
And some Counter Strike: Source.


----------



## Ramodkk

Street Fighter IV 

One of the best fighting games I've ever played


----------



## tlarkin

ramodkk said:


> Street Fighter IV
> 
> One of the best fighting games I've ever played



I've been meaning to try that game.  I will never forget being like 12 years old when the first version of SFII came out and going to the arcades and just seeing like a 40 person line to play SFII.  They had this white board where you could throw your quarter down and write your name to keep people in line.  I remember that was so insane to see that sort of competition on a stand up arcade box.


----------



## DirtyD86

tlarkin said:


> Then every now and then I will fire up COD4 and Fallout 3, but am waiting for some kick ass Fallout 3 mods to come out.



if the fallout 3 modding community is anything like oblivions was you wont be disappointed. there are enough mods for that game to keep a person busy for the next decade


----------



## Ramodkk

tlarkin said:


> I've been meaning to try that game.  I will never forget being like 12 years old when the first version of SFII came out and going to the arcades and just seeing like a 40 person line to play SFII.  They had this white board where you could throw your quarter down and write your name to keep people in line.  I remember that was so insane to see that sort of competition on a stand up arcade box.



I know, well I really didn't get to live the SFII era, but I was able to go to arcade places and find people get around the Marvel vs Capcom 2... Although I did play SFII in an arcade cabin someday.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Trackmania Nations Forever. 

Best. Racing. Game. Ever.


----------



## N3crosis

Battlefield: 2142
Quake Live
Garry's Mod
Half Life 2

I think that's it..... for now.


----------



## DirtyD86

Flar0n said:


> Quake Live



is this still in the invite only beta stage? 

i keep hearing so much about this game on CF, and i really don't see what all the fuss is about... is it just because it's a browser game or is there something more to it that i'm missing?


----------



## tlarkin

ramodkk said:


> I know, well I really didn't get to live the SFII era, but I was able to go to arcade places and find people get around the Marvel vs Capcom 2... Although I did play SFII in an arcade cabin someday.



SFII was so big they had them at like burger kings and McDonals when they first came out and like every gaming magazine had a competition to win a full sized SFII arcade cabinet.  

Then it got nuts when SFII Championship edition came out.  I remember the local arcade had to have one of their employees just basically managing the lines to play the games.  They were lucky and had 3 cabinets, most places had 1.  Then they would hold tournaments like $10 entry fee with cash prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place.

You just don't see that stuff any more.  Though maybe they do have competitions at like a Dave and Buster's I have no idea.


----------



## tlarkin

DirtyD86 said:


> is this still in the invite only beta stage?
> 
> i keep hearing so much about this game on CF, and i really don't see what all the fuss is about... is it just because it's a browser game or is there something more to it that i'm missing?



It is in open beta.  I was in the last part of closed beta so my account got wiped and I haven't made it back to it yet.  I got owned from some people who obviously never quit playing quake 3 since it came out a decade ago.  I had to get used to it again.


----------



## N3crosis

DirtyD86 said:


> is this still in the invite only beta stage?
> 
> i keep hearing so much about this game on CF, and i really don't see what all the fuss is about... is it just because it's a browser game or is there something more to it that i'm missing?



Like tlarkin said, it's in open beta. I guess the hype is because it's in browser, it's free, and it's fun . You can also run it full screen if you desire.


----------



## DirtyD86

Flar0n said:


> Like tlarkin said, it's in open beta. I guess the hype is because it's in browser, it's free, and it's fun . You can also run it full screen if you desire.



meh. not my type of gameplay. it just seems like mindless running around shooting things, with no real strategy. to each his own i suppose


----------



## Twist86

Well what did you expect...its quake ^-^


----------



## DirtyD86

installing dead space. going to give it a play in the dark tonight *spooky music*


----------



## Twist86

DirtyD86 said:


> installing dead space. going to give it a play in the dark tonight *spooky music*



Have fun with it. I am going to be exploring a Deep Ferdok tonight. Doing the lvl 4 challenge (mobs are level 8 and are vicious) stock piled traps for this...gonna be a pain.


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> Have fun with it. I am going to be exploring a Deep Ferdok tonight. Doing the lvl 4 challenge (mobs are level 8 and are vicious) stock piled traps for this...gonna be a pain.



what game is this from?


----------



## Gooberman

Empire Earth 2
Halo 1
BF 2 Demo^^ (To lazy to buy)
I would play more but my computer is holding me back  I might reinstall Aoe3 idk


----------



## Scubie67

Currently been trying  Vanguard Saga of Heroes ,a MMOrpg.


----------



## The_Dude

Socom III on PS2.


----------



## patrickv

currently playing Turok
screens


----------



## Twist86

DirtyD86 said:


> what game is this from?



Drakensang (1-2 posts below OP)


----------



## Langers2k7

DirtyD86 said:


> installing dead space. going to give it a play in the dark tonight *spooky music*



Nice 

It is a very, very good game. Of course, I crap myself at every corner and scream at least once a minute - but that's all part of the fun. 

It's brilliantly done, really clever for instance having no HUD, everything you need to know is shown in-game etc. 

It also reminds me of Event Horizon, kickass film.


----------



## tlarkin

I don't like Dead Space's third person camera.  On really high res on my monitor it makes me almost a bit dizzy.  I wish you could toggle to first person view.


----------



## Langers2k7

tlarkin said:


> I don't like Dead Space's third person camera.  On really high res on my monitor it makes me almost a bit dizzy.  I wish you could toggle to first person view.



At first I felt the same, but for me it was mainly because I had awful mouse lag. I switched off Vsync and it went away, much more responsive now.

The camera is deliberately how it is - helps to make it feel claustrophobic and disorientating. Only trouble is that the camera seems to lock in position at some points, for instance in the low-grav sections.

Just out of interest, how did you find the over-the-shoulder perspective in Resi 4? I thought it was quite similar to that.


----------



## tlarkin

Langers2k7 said:


> At first I felt the same, but for me it was mainly because I had awful mouse lag. I switched off Vsync and it went away, much more responsive now.
> 
> The camera is deliberately how it is - helps to make it feel claustrophobic and disorientating. Only trouble is that the camera seems to lock in position at some points, for instance in the low-grav sections.
> 
> Just out of interest, how did you find the over-the-shoulder perspective in Resi 4? I thought it was quite similar to that.



RE4 I didn't feel as cramped and I felt that the frame rates were better.  Also RE4 had the stop and go format and the game was played with a controller.  Maybe if I played dead space on my 360 over my PC then I would like it better.


----------



## alexyu

Still having after-story fun in GTA IV.
And a bit of that sh*tty Burnout Paradise.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Nothing really, the only game I like is Urban Terror (and works in Linux), but i've been very busy lately, i only get like 1 hour per day at computer, and didn't have time to look for games.


----------



## Justin

Megaman 9, it's tough. O_O


----------



## Twist86

tlarkin said:


> I don't like Dead Space's third person camera.  On really high res on my monitor it makes me almost a bit dizzy.  I wish you could toggle to first person view.



I agree 3rd person ANYTHING for FPS annoys me to death. I hate all these console ports since most force you to third person.
Gears of War sucked to me because of that one simple thing.


----------



## Langers2k7

Twist86 said:


> I agree 3rd person ANYTHING for FPS annoys me to death. I hate all these console ports since most force you to third person.
> Gears of War sucked to me because of that one simple thing.



Hold on, 3rd person anything for FPS annoys you? That doesn't make sense. An FPS is a game played in first person, where you shoot. A game in 3rd person is completely separate from an FPS - I don't quite follow what you're saying here.


----------



## Justin

he's probably trying to say 3rd person shooter.


----------



## DirtyD86

Langers2k7 said:


> At first I felt the same, but for me it was mainly because I had awful mouse lag. I switched off Vsync and it went away, much more responsive now.



this worked for me too. when i first got into the menu i noticed how sluggish the mouse was, and was expecting the worse for this game. 

on a side note, im trying to play dead space but keep running into problem after problem after problem. EA is a joke, it disgusts me that they are willing to ship a game in such a crappy state. i have literally come across three different things that make the game unplayable, and as soon as i fix one , another one pops up.


----------



## Droogie

Guitar 

I haven't played any games in awhile because of it.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You know what? Same here, I think.

I used to play COD4 everyday. I haven't played in months, been playing guitar a lot though... Although, I have been playing some SF4 now and then, fun game! hehe


----------



## epidemik

School is taking over my life but...
L4D is ruling my gaming life atm (when I have a few free minutes)
However, I am thoroughly enjoying the new TF2 maps. 


DirtyD, how is sourceforts? Are there enough populated servers?
I tried it a few months ago and there was no one playing.


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> DirtyD, how is sourceforts? Are there enough populated servers?
> I tried it a few months ago and there was no one playing.



i absolutely love it. ducis tried it and now hes hooked as well. i haven't played it in a while, and was trying to reinstall it a while ago but keep getting problems. but yeah, once the game is installed it is great, highest recommendations


----------



## Irishwhistle

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars... demo. 

Can't wait for Battlefield Heroes... yep, I'm cheap when it comes to games, I don't really like paying for them so mostly I just use free ones.


----------



## /\E

Irishwhistle said:


> Enemy Territory: Quake Wars... demo.
> 
> Can't wait for Battlefield Heroes... yep, I'm cheap when it comes to games, I don't really like paying for them so mostly I just use free ones.



I have been playing the BFH beta and I've been playing Empire: Total War. Both are great but I have been dead tired from school lately so who knows when I will actually get to sit down and play. 

I cannot wait for Spring Break, plus I have a case of 'Spring fever' and a case of 'Senioritis'. Spring fever being where I want to do nothing but enjoy the warmer weather and Senioritis is my desire to graduate and GTFO.


----------



## Twist86

Small updated installed Prince of Persia and Tom Clancy's EndWar along with GTA4.

EndWar neat features but I thought it was a shooter ><


----------



## mep916

I haven't played any PC games in awhile. I've been playing a bit of The Godfather for the PS3 (I beat the PC version 3 years ago) and I'm going to install COD World at War today.


----------



## Dystopia

mostly vegas 2 here. Also, lately ive been playing tribes: vengeance.


----------



## DirtyD86

just installed deus ex 2: invisible war , not as good as the original but still a good game


----------



## ducis

DirtyD86 said:


> i absolutely love it. ducis tried it and now hes hooked as well. i haven't played it in a while, and was trying to reinstall it a while ago but keep getting problems. but yeah, once the game is installed it is great, highest recommendations



superforts is amazing, so valve-esque in innovation, I can see valve buying up the IP and bundling it in their next "box"


----------



## DirtyD86

ducis said:


> superforts is amazing, so valve-esque in innovation, I can see valve buying up the IP and bundling it in their next "box"



just a side note for anyone interested in playing it, it requires HL2: deathmatch, not just half life 2.


----------



## epidemik

...and HL2: DM if youre an nVidia user (or you can log into your account on a computer with an nvidia card).  

http://steampowered.com/nvidia/

(Pretty sure that still works...)


I just downloaded sourceforts. We'll have to have a CF game  Everyone get on tonight!


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> ...and HL2: DM if youre an nVidia user (or you can log into your account on a computer with an nvidia card).
> 
> http://steampowered.com/nvidia/
> 
> (Pretty sure that still works...)
> 
> 
> I just downloaded sourceforts. We'll have to have a CF game  Everyone get on tonight!



i love you. thanks a lot for posting that, saved me $5


----------



## Irishwhistle

So if I have HL2: Deathmatch I can just install Sourceforts free? Or do I need something else?


----------



## /\E

Irishwhistle said:


> So if I have HL2: Deathmatch I can just install Sourceforts free? Or do I need something else?



Nope, you're good to go. :good:


----------



## DirtyD86

Irishwhistle said:


> So if I have HL2: Deathmatch I can just install Sourceforts free? Or do I need something else?



all you need to play sourceforts is HL2: DM and SDK base, that's it


----------



## DirtyD86

me and ducis were thinking of doing a CF sourceforts game later tonight, anyone interested?

http://www.computerforum.com/146036-computer-forum-sourceforttonanza.html


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm still playing SF4, awesome!


----------



## Irishwhistle

DirtyD86 said:


> all you need to play sourceforts is HL2: DM and SDK base, that's it



OK cool... and HL2: DM comes with the Source SDK so I'll just wait for HL2: DM to download and then I'll get the mod.


----------



## epidemik

DirtyD86 said:


> i love you. thanks a lot for posting that, saved me $5



No problem 



Irishwhistle said:


> OK cool... and HL2: DM comes with the Source SDK so I'll just wait for HL2: DM to download and then I'll get the mod.



I think there are 2. A Source SDK and a Source SDK Base. It'll show up under the "Tools" tab.
To play sourceforts, i think you just need the SDK Base but either will work. The base is just a smaller download (I believe).


----------



## Jozeorules

Some of the older ones,
Quake 4, Resident evil 4, world in conflict and warcraft 3.


----------



## Droogie

Just started playin some Warcraft III


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You're tha man!


----------



## Twist86

tknick90 said:


> Just started playin some Warcraft III



A classic.


I just got done playing through Tom Clancy's EndWar and I gotta say it was fun...bit boring but a step in the right direction.

I love the voice controlled units....was like having 2 people moving my units.


----------



## ellanky

Battlefield 2 & Day of Defeat: Source


----------



## DirtyD86

ellanky said:


> Day of Defeat: Source



excellent, excellent game. 

i started playing DoD back in 1.3b when it was still 3rd party and pretty much unheard of, it was just as good back then as it is today :good:

i've been playing a lot of insurgency mod for HL2. people seem to stick together instead of running off and doing their own thing which i like


----------



## Irishwhistle

Half-Life 2 - Deathmatch... awesome game.


----------



## epidemik

Irishwhistle said:


> Half-Life 2 - Deathmatch... awesome game.



Yeah, not enough people play that so I never really got into it. I'll join off you sometime if I see you playing when I have some free time. It's a lot of fun on legit servers. I hate those stupid killbox maps though. 

And all the mods for HL2 DM are sweet!


----------



## Dystopia

DirtyD86 said:


> can't forget this one
> 
> add it to my list



no, its gotta be teh original! I play it a lot while waiting for stuff too load online (dial up)



DirtyD86 said:


> meh. not my type of gameplay. it just seems like mindless running around shooting things, with no real strategy. to each his own i suppose



Exactly what would make a game like that fun!



Gooberman said:


> Empire Earth 2
> Halo 1
> *BF 2 Demo^^ (To lazy to buy)*I would play more but my computer is holding me back  I might reinstall Aoe3 idk



BUY IT! its awesome. We (my borther and me) have downloaded probably nearl 20GB in mods, and there are SO many more!!



Twist86 said:


> I agree 3rd person ANYTHING for FPS annoys me to death. I hate all these console ports since most force you to third person.
> Gears of War sucked to me because of that one simple thing.



its TPS, not FPS lol. But GOW is the only game where I dont even mind it. Other wise it stinks.



tknick90 said:


> Guitar
> 
> I haven't played any games in awhile because of it.



haha, I play the piano, but not a lot



Irishwhistle said:


> Enemy Territory: Quake Wars... demo.
> 
> Can't wait for Battlefield Heroes... yep, I'm cheap when it comes to games, I don't really like paying for them so mostly I just use free ones.



same here... there are few games I would even consider buying for more then 10-15 bucks.


----------



## WeatherMan

Left 4 Dead


----------



## DirtyD86

insurgency mod. its very frustrating at first but its a really great mod


----------



## Kornowski

Grid


----------



## N3crosis

Kornowski said:


> Grid



Do you use a wheel? I'm downloading the demo right now to see how it is.


----------



## ducis

decided to do another playthrough of bioshock...on max difficulty!
Its okay you can hold you applause I need to stay humble


----------



## Intel_man

Flar0n said:


> Do you use a wheel? I'm downloading the demo right now to see how it is.



Don't use it for Grid. It's soo hard to handle with the wheel compared to a keyboard because the stupid physics suck in that game.


----------



## WeatherMan

DirtyD86 said:


> insurgency mod. its very frustrating at first but its a really great mod



VERY VERY VERY Frustrating. Lol


----------



## KR33P

For Right now, i'm playing l4d mostly. When i finish building my new gaming computer i'll be sure to buy a bunch of new games.


----------



## Intel_man

Bootup05 said:


> VERY VERY VERY Frustrating. Lol



LOL... yea. It's soo annoying that the game's soo overpowered on the terrorist's side.


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> VERY VERY VERY Frustrating. Lol





Intel_man said:


> LOL... yea. It's soo annoying that the game's soo overpowered on the terrorist's side.



they want you to play a lot differently than in other FPS games. it's a different style that requires a different approach, and some people are stubborn and refuse to play the way they should   

i haven't noticed one side being more powerful than the other, but i haven't been playing long enough to really notice. 



ducis said:


> decided to do another playthrough of bioshock...on max difficulty!
> Its okay you can hold you applause I need to stay humble



*touches ducis*


----------



## epidemik

DirtyD86 said:


> *touches ducis*



Hmmm, not sure if this is quite waht he was looking for 

Yeah, i still need to play through bioshock (*hangs head in shame*). Im a couple hours into it and its a ton of fun. Im already looking forward to bioshock 2


----------



## Langers2k7

:good: Saints Row 2... Just got it on my PC! 

Have played it for 6hrs today, absolutely brilliant fun. In my opinion it's exactly what I wanted GTA 4 to be - a huge, open playground of fun filled with gangs, explosions and cars.

By far and away the biggest advantage over GTA is the character customisation feature - my character is a 6ft5 400lb guy with a flat-top and a cockney accent. Brilliant.

Only trouble with this game is the absolute system resource whore it is. Running on the PC in my sig below, at 1920x1200 at high settings I'm only getting 25-35 fps - and to be fair the game looks at least 3 years old. 

Still, the graphics don't bother me as the game itself is so great.
If you haven't got it already and are a GTA fan I recommend you buy it straight away!  :good:


----------



## tlarkin

Anyone try the cyber punk mod for HL2 Dystopia?  I just downloaded it a few days ago but have yet to play it.


----------



## DirtyD86

tlarkin said:


> Anyone try the cyber punk mod for HL2 Dystopia?  I just downloaded it a few days ago but have yet to play it.



it's funny you mention that, i was asking someone on my friends list about the mod the other night after seeing some screenshots. he said it's great once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Allmine

Rainbow Six Vegas 2! w00t!


----------



## ducis

DirtyD86 said:


> *touches ducis*



easy there fella we don't need another danny on our hands ))


----------



## DirtyD86

ducis said:


> easy there fella we don't need another danny on our hands ))



when that big daddy starts throwing you around on max difficulty you'll wish you had someone there for you


----------



## bcoffee20

rsv2 and finally got around to playing mass effect. crazy game. only played for like 4 hours and i love it even though i feel like its gona take another 50 hours to beat


----------



## tlarkin

DirtyD86 said:


> it's funny you mention that, i was asking someone on my friends list about the mod the other night after seeing some screenshots. he said it's great once you get the hang of it.



Played it tonight, confusing as hell, heavily team based so if you can't work as a team you aren't going to have fun.  I think I need to play it a few more times before I decide on it.  I am not fond of the guns so far really.  

You basically can hack gun turrets and other defense mechanisms to help aid you fight the other team.  It is objective based, so once one teams dominates the objective map is over.


----------



## Bacon

Computer and Xbox 360:
GTA IV
COD WaW
COD 4

Computer:
Grid

Xbox 360:
Guitar Hero (so many out now I think I have 4 different versions..)


----------



## epidemik

Prince of Persia is installing right now.

It didnt get great scores but it looks kinda interesting. We'll see. 
My goal for spring break is to finish some of these games I've started though haha. Im half way through fallout 3, hl2, and bioshock.


----------



## Candy

Langers2k7 said:


> :good: Saints Row 2... Just got it on my PC!
> 
> Have played it for 6hrs today, absolutely brilliant fun. In my opinion it's exactly what I wanted GTA 4 to be - a huge, open playground of fun filled with gangs, explosions and cars.
> 
> By far and away the biggest advantage over GTA is the character customisation feature - my character is a 6ft5 400lb guy with a flat-top and a cockney accent. Brilliant.
> 
> Only trouble with this game is the absolute system resource whore it is. Running on the PC in my sig below, at 1920x1200 at high settings I'm only getting 25-35 fps - and to be fair the game looks at least 3 years old.
> 
> Still, the graphics don't bother me as the game itself is so great.
> If you haven't got it already and are a GTA fan I recommend you buy it straight away!  :good:



Saints Row on PC???!!!!
I played this on my friends xbox (the first one i think) and its great fun. But he told me it wasnt on PC. I'll be getting this game for sure


----------



## epidemik

Candy said:


> Saints Row on PC???!!!!
> I played this on my friends xbox (the first one i think) and its great fun. But he told me it wasnt on PC. I'll be getting this game for sure



The original wasnt. Saints Row 2 was released for PC though. I enjoyed SR1 on Xbox. I'm yet to try it on PC though. Personally, I loose interest in those gang type games (GTA as well) pretty quickly.


----------



## Langers2k7

This one is my favourite so far - to play it feels closer to GTA San Andreas than GTA 4 - but that's fine by me since San Andreas is still my favourite in the GTA series. 

But yeah, definitely get it - another thing I forgot to say is that you can do the FULL GAME on co-op on LAN! How awesome is that? :good:


----------



## Aastii

World of Warcraft, as always for the past fefw years ^^
CoD4
Left4Dead
Team fortress 2
Running through half life 2:ep 2 again aswell at the minute, so damn scary like all of the otehrs are. I'm doing the gnome acchievement too, so ******* annoying.
Rock Band too on Wii as well, but as of next week, Gh:world tour on BRAND NEW XBOX


----------



## Irishwhistle

UT3... stuck at Kargo (Vehicle CTF)


----------



## DirtyD86

been giving deus ex another play through the past couple of days. almost a decade later and nothing in the genre compares :good:


----------



## awildgoose

ok, well anybody who has my Steam know I play a _lot_ of Team Fortress 2.
I guess thats my most recent playing, along with HAWX, UT3, CS:S, Crysis and Portal. I do play more but not ATM.


----------



## Archangel

my pc not working had an interesting side-effect.    finally got around completing Halo 3 on legendary.   also picked up playing Project Gotham 4 on the xbox again.


----------



## jimmymac

final fantasy X, on my pc


----------



## Buzz1927

RE5, still can't decide if I like it or not..


----------



## bm23

jimmymac said:


> final fantasy X, on my pc



you're running emulator?


----------



## jimmymac

yup


----------



## epidemik

L4D, TF2, and GRID. 

I really want to play Fallout 3 but it wasnt working. I uninstalled and now I cant find the CD. I guess I might _have_ to clean my room and look for it *shudder*


----------



## DCIScouts

Currently loaded Civ 4 back in for a little RTS fun, with some Sins of a Solar Empire and Battle for Middle Earth 2 and Company of Heroes thrown in there for good measure! (Oh, and Titan Quest)


----------



## just a noob

fallout, fallout 2, and fallout: tactics, i'm gunna be busy for a while


----------



## DirtyD86

just a noob said:


> fallout, fallout 2, and fallout: tactics, i'm gunna be busy for a while



let me know how you like them, i've been curious about these for a while


----------



## bebopin64

Lately I've gotten into F.E.A.R. 2 and GTA4.  And I've been into Counter Strike for 7 years now.  I moved on from CZ to Source a couple months ago.  I'm on a sponsered CAL team and we get paid $50 each every match we win.  I'm always playing CS and I play other games in my off time.

I have to admit I play WOW also.  Sometimes I like it and sometimes I don't.  I've played enough to have an 80 enhance/resto shammy and an 80 tank/dps DK.


----------



## Twist86

I am officially playing The Last Remnant by Enix. COME TO THE PC MY LOVE!





bm23 said:


> you're running emulator?



Of course he is using PCSX2 emulator (must have bios from your own PS2)

Works like a dream above 3.0ghz. Some games require 4.0ghz to get good FPS though. I call it faulty coding but its getting better. Only single/dual support no real quad support as of yet they say it would be minimal gains...but who knows maybe someone will figure out how to use it right later down.


----------



## ducis

DirtyD86 said:


> when that big daddy starts throwing you around on max difficulty you'll wish you had someone there for you



You where right, OH DAMMIT HOLD ME CLOSER
anyway I reinstalled assassin's creed, trying to get back into that
working my way through bioshock still
and lately I been playing a bit of CSS, god that game never gets old for me


----------



## El quad core

I am kicking ass on CODWAW on my 360.


----------



## patrickv

Splinter Cell Double Agent and Fallout 3


----------



## El quad core

When is the Pitt coming out for Fallout 3?


----------



## just a noob

DirtyD86 said:


> let me know how you like them, i've been curious about these for a while






El quad core said:


> When is the Pitt coming out for Fallout 3?



they're great games, they're like 20 bucks to download, such amazing games, and the Pitt is coming out march 24th(at least from what i've heard)


----------



## DirtyD86

i saw a live stream of a guy playing ff8 on justin.tv last night and that inspired me to play through it again for the 200th time


----------



## El quad core

March 24th I am so downloading the Pitt! BTW Dirty is that a picture of you?


----------



## thermophilis

Mostly l4d lately, I'll occasionally play HL2DM though. Also an old rts game called warzone 2100, it's really pretty good and it's available for free


----------



## Twist86

El quad core said:


> March 24th I am so downloading the Pitt! BTW Dirty is that a picture of you?



Yes it is...he just recently got the sex change operation.


----------



## Kornowski

Twist86 said:


> Yes it is...he just recently got the sex change operation.



You just recently had breast augmentation too, right?


----------



## Ramodkk

Ouch! 

twist, you got like 3 seconds for a come back


----------



## Twist86

ramodkk said:


> Ouch!
> 
> twist, you got like 3 seconds for a come back




Think I am about 10,000 seconds over the time then.


Besides id so wish I had tits...then I could get rid of my girlfriend.


----------



## El quad core

Just like in an episode of Code Monkeys where Dave gets tits! It was really funny. I need a girlfriend man. I am working on some chicks at my SAT class.


----------



## Twist86

Don't sound to desperate now....will scare them away


----------



## El quad core

NO! I am not a man-whore. I like to work for my girls. lol


----------



## Twist86

Most women I meet are anymore....kinda sad really...they have become men cept we still have to buy them crap every freaking holiday.


----------



## ducis

Twist86 said:


> Besides id so wish I had tits...then I could get rid of my girlfriend.


yes but then you'd have to be someone elses girlfriend.


----------



## mep916

Stay on topic please.


----------



## Aeducan

Mass Effect 2 and WoW. With a little bit of Rogue Warrior thrown in there


----------



## Shane

Atm all ive been playing is Bad Company 2....Although ive got the urge to play some GTA.


----------



## Witt

As of right now, TF2, Empire-Tw, Bf2, and Starcraft


----------



## mrjack

Playing Altitude as it is free on Steam this weekend. Lots of fun so far.


----------



## joh06937

prototype, red faction: guerrilla, and crysis.


----------



## Ramodkk

Pacman google edition


----------



## joh06937

Ramomar said:


> Pacman google edition



isn't that thing awesome? although the paths are somewhat off in some places due to the letters so i expect to go straight but then i stop and die


----------



## Ramodkk

It's genious


----------



## Intel_man

I just found out you can play 2 player Google Pacman. Just press Insert Coin again and a 2nd player comes up.


----------



## ganzey

ive mostly been playing fuel, with a little bit of burnout paradise city mixed in


----------



## HumanMage

Torchlight, Portal and Altitude. Altitude's a pretty fun little game.


----------



## Aastii

Fallout 3 again
BC2
CoD4 still
WoW still
Also planning on doing another playthrough of FF8 as it is my favourite rpg game ever


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Still working on FFXIII, but I'm currently stuck on the chapter nine boss since he keeps casting Doom and the timer runs out before I can finish him off.

Was playing the Reach beta with some friends before it ended... so when they're on we usually play Halo 3, L4D2, MW2 for online things.

I have yet to pop my Alan Wake in. Soon that will be on the go.
Playing some RDR on multiplayer and single. I'm enjoying it much more then GTA, to be honest.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Flight Simulator X Deluxe Edition with REX Version 2.0 just stunning


----------



## NVX_185

Mass Effect 2.
I only keep playing it 'cause I made my female character look so sexy.


----------



## Bacon

GTA IV still. New patch got me interested and I didn't notice a huge difference, but then again all I really do is drive around with modified cars and smash the crap outta things and go as fast as I can.


----------



## ganzey

Bacon said:


> GTA IV still. New patch got me interested and I didn't notice a huge difference, but then again all I really do is drive around with modified cars and smash the crap outta things and go as fast as I can.



lol, same here


----------



## Twist86

Assassin's Creed 2
Diablo 2 LOD Median XL
Splintercell Conviction (horrible to the series)
Neverwinter Nights
Diablo Hellfire

Thinking of trying to find a game called Arcanum which looks really good far as gameplay/mechanics go. A old school RPG = win.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm thinking of actually sitting down with my *Alan Wake* today after work (and likely the gym) to give it a good play. I tried yesterday but I just wasn't in that great of a mood to really focus on any game.


----------



## jokerking69

currently World of Warcraft (for the horde), fable 2, and Modern Warfare 2. i juggle those throughout the week for the most part.


----------



## The Chad

Being playing Portal today. Doing all the advanced maps.


----------



## danthrax

Counter-Strike: Source,  Diablo II: LOD (patiently awaiting the release of D3!), Crysis


----------



## Ramodkk

I've been playing the guitar


----------



## knockout34

Dragon Age: Origins so addicting! Can't wait to try out the expansions and other DLC.


----------



## FairDoos

Counter-Strike: Source & Just Cause 2 Demo

Is Just Cause 2 worth the money? I really like the Demo..


----------



## ganzey

solitaire


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ganzey said:


> solitaire



The Fail thread is that way. --> 


As for me, it has been a combination of Red Dead Redemption, WoW, and BC2. 


RDR is ****ing great.


----------



## joh06937

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The Fail thread is that way. -->
> 
> 
> As for me, it has been a combination of *Red Dead Redemption*, WoW, and BC2.
> 
> 
> *RDR is ****ing great.*



is that going to be coming out for pc in the near future?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

joh06937 said:


> is that going to be coming out for pc in the near future?



No idea. GTA IV came out on all the platforms, so maybe it'll be announced? Though I think they plan on releasing DLC content for it like they did with GTA IV, which will be great! It's an absolutely awesome game, and I wouldn't be surprised if was the Game of the Year.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The Fail thread is that way. -->



Says the one paying a monthly fee to play a video game 

(I assume you pay)


----------



## linkin

FairDoos said:


> Counter-Strike: Source & Just Cause 2 Demo
> 
> Is Just Cause 2 worth the money? I really like the Demo..



The demo absolutely sucks compared to the full game!!! my brother has it and OMG it is so awesome. and the $1.99 DLC on steam is even better!


----------



## ThatOneDude

I'm playing a little bit of Crysis and a whole lot of Grid, with a wee bit of Call Of Duty Modern Warfare and G.T.A San Andreas to even things out a bit. 
Anyone ever heard of a game called Stalker Call Of Pripyat? So not what I thought it would be. I's like Fallout 3 only much more confusing, at least it's confusing to me lol. I've played like a whole 10 mins of it and never played it again lmao. Waste of 40 bucks.


----------



## ThatOneDude

I'm playing a little bit of Crysis and a whole lot of Grid, with a wee bit of Call Of Duty Modern Warfare and G.T.A San Andreas to even things out a bit. 
Anyone ever heard of a game called Stalker Call Of Pripyat? So not what I thought it would be. I's like Fallout 3 only much more confusing, at least it's confusing to me lol. I've played like a whole 10 mins of it and never played it again lmao. Waste of 40 bucks.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, just packed all my consoles and games up for the move that's up in a few days... but I'm thinking of busting into my Alan Wake and Uncharted some more. I've started both but haven't really progressed for awhile. I've enjoyed both greatly, thus far.

Fallout New Vegas looks like it'll be interesting. Gonna pre-order the Limited Edition.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ramomar said:


> Says the one paying a monthly fee to play a video game
> 
> (I assume you pay)



Oh, you're right.. it is a fail that I can afford a monthly fee for a game.


----------



## Aastii

I have got back into playing CoD:WaW. Now I'm with a clan that realises that CoD4 and CoD:WaW are different games, so if you only play one as a clan, you can't really bind your members to the clan in both games, and I can join a WaW clan, it is muuuuuuuuuuuuch more fun . Games are always more fun with a bunch of people with you


----------



## zombine210

i started fallout 3... again.
hopefully this time i get past level 6 ! yay 

is there an easy way to kill the robots? they shoot lasers.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Oh, you're right.. it is a fail that I can afford a monthly fee for a game.



Touché


----------



## Stildawn

NBA 2k10 lol.


----------



## DCIScouts

Still playing quite a bit of Star Trek: Online.  But have started playing Tropico 3 as a little different pace and style of game; it's a nice little quirky city builder game...


----------



## Aastii

zombine210 said:


> i started fallout 3... again.
> hopefully this time i get past level 6 ! yay
> 
> is there an easy way to kill the robots? they shoot lasers.



Energy weapons.

Or, just shoot the crap out of them and don't stop moving.

If you aren't on PC, or if you don't want to use the console and you want to do the game properly without "cheating" , put 9 points in intelligence at the start and before doing anything, go to rivet city and get the intelligence bobblehead, and try not to level up as you go there. That way you get more skill points at level up. Then, put all your points in small guns, repair and lockpick. 

Small guns because it increases accuracy and damage of small guns (pistols, rifles etc), repair so you can fix them, and better yet, save weight, and even better yet, so you can sell the weapons for a hell of alot of caps. Lockpick for ammo, experience and money


----------



## tossy

World of warcroft 3, I enjoy playing this game..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

DCIScouts said:


> But have started playing Tropico 3 as a little different pace and style of game; it's a nice little quirky city builder game...



It's a great game. My dad and I use to sit there and plan out cityscapes together while playing that game. They've recently released a version of Tropico to 360, and I've been very tempted to get it since I've played the demo, and rather enjoyed it.

EL PRESIDENTE!


----------



## Dazzeerr

TF2 and MW2. I'm currently in a CBA to think tactically mood.


----------



## tlarkin

God of War 3.  It is such an amazing game.  High detail combat and gore on my giant 1080P screen is just so bad ass.


----------



## Aastii

FFX.

I am loving it 

However, emulator settings are being an arse at the minute


----------



## reigoskeiter

Fifa online!


----------



## Ramodkk

FIFA Online as well :good:


----------



## Aastii

reigoskeiter said:


> Fifa online!





Ramomar said:


> FIFA Online as well :good:



Are either of you playing on PS3?

If so, I got a call from my cousin the other day saying he kept getting disconnected from EA. Not from the net on the playstation, just EA, so couldn't play online proper. I told him I didn't know what to do, but have either of you had this problem too?


----------



## bigdogz4u2

I don't get that much time to play, but playing following game on and off..

The Witcher Enhanced Edition on PC(Great Game)
Bionic Commando on PS3(Average)

I will be starting to play Red Dead Redemption, when I finish Bionic Commando.


----------



## Ramodkk

Aastii said:


> Are either of you playing on PS3?
> 
> If so, I got a call from my cousin the other day saying he kept getting disconnected from EA. Not from the net on the playstation, just EA, so couldn't play online proper. I told him I didn't know what to do, but have either of you had this problem too?



I don't know if you can play FIFA Online on the PS3. I'm playing on PC.


----------



## Punk

Sim City 4
Counter Strike: Source 

And that's about it... Not much of a gamer anymore


----------



## russb

Not playing anything at the moment as i'm fed up with BFBC2.


----------



## mihir

Bfbc2


----------



## WeatherMan

3D Pinball


----------



## ganzey

spider solitaire


----------



## Aastii

CoD4

Trying to get back into the hang of quick/no scoping. It is going well 

=EDIT=

rather than saying coD4 on 2 pages, CoD league season started again 

Lost first game just, and next game is against the admins so not exactly hopeful of that one as they are hot favourites


----------



## CrayonMuncher

championship manager 03/04 as it is about all my comp can handle, when i get back to the uk im gonna get bioshock 2, cod mw2 and gran turismo 5 (if it ever comes out)
i can get bioshock 2 on ps3 from amazon second hand for 13 pounds which is nice


----------



## joh06937

sniper: ghost warrior. pretty cool game. mostly an updated version of sniper elite. cut scenes for head-shots are really cool. graphics are like 8.5 out of 10. stealth is fun to do, but the run and gun is a meh. overall: very cool.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Interesting game. Is it heavy on graphics?


----------



## joh06937

i don't think so. i'd bet you could play on at least low/medium with an hd 3870. i have it at all max with my crossfire 5770 and haven't had any low fps scenes. all have been the max of my monitor.


----------



## Aastii

Beat Hazard!!

It is good, but there are times with intense moments of songs where nothing comes so you are just sat there which is a bit of a flaw and ruins some songs, but it is fun and was only a couple of quid, so can not complain at all


----------



## Theblackoutow

joh06937 said:


> sniper: ghost warrior. pretty cool game. mostly an updated version of sniper elite. cut scenes for head-shots are really cool. graphics are like 8.5 out of 10. stealth is fun to do, but the run and gun is a meh. overall: very cool.


 What the heck is with this game? They give you a assualt rifle, that is the worst thing in the world... If I could choose between having the assault rifle they give me or any of the rifles I would choose a rifle in a 5 yard engagement.


----------



## Samnmaxman

destroy all humans 2
sly 3
thps4


----------



## joh06937

Theblackoutow said:


> What the heck is with this game? They give you a assualt rifle, that is the worst thing in the world... If I could choose between having the assault rifle they give me or any of the rifles I would choose a rifle in a 5 yard engagement.



lol, are you talking about the run and gun part?


----------



## linkin

currently playing nothing... at my mums place on my brothers computer... faulty gpu


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> currently playing nothing... at my mums place on my brothers computer... *faulty gpu*



your xfx 5770?


----------



## FairDoos

Counter-Strike: Source
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Just Cause 2


----------



## linkin

joh06937 said:


> your xfx 5770?



no my old 4850 in my brothers computer


----------



## mrjack

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Bob Jeffery

COD:MW2, CS:S from time to time, GTA 4, and Live For Speed.


----------



## mornings11

World of Warcraft, i like it.


----------



## meticadpa

Modded Oblivion, the MoH Beta, ME2, Left 4 Dead 2 and Red Faction Guerilla.


----------



## Drenlin

Playing the Serious Sam HD free weekend...this game is really bizarre.


----------



## mihir

My next game purchase will be this


----------



## Aastii

Still CoD4, GTA4, FFX, Beat Hazard, BC2 

=EDIT=

and now DA:O which, so far, is actually pretty fun, unlike the last time I tried it


----------



## joh06937

mass effect, mass effect 2, dead space (scary as hell!), sniper ghost warrior, mafia, GRID, just cause, batman: arkham asylum, hitman: blood money D), DiRT 2 (finally getting back into it), and crysis.


----------



## mihir

I find mass effect really boring the gameplay is too slow for me


----------



## joh06937

mihir said:


> I find mass effect really boring the gameplay is too slow for me



it is actually the only rpg style game i can stand playing. i loved mass effect 2 so i figured i'd try out the first one as well.


----------



## linkin

I'm actually playing runescape again. They've changed a whole heap of things and i like it now


----------



## mihir

joh06937 said:


> it is actually the only rpg style game i can stand playing. i loved mass effect 2 so i figured i'd try out the first one as well.


is the mass effect 2 a huge improvement over the first since I tried out the first one and it was really slow for me if yes i would consider buying it since its ratings on ign are really off the hook


----------



## just a noob

linkin said:


> I'm actually playing runescape again. They've changed a whole heap of things and i like it now



Stats?


----------



## linkin

just a noob said:


> Stats?



just search e_t300 in the highscores.


----------



## ganzey

atv offroad fury pro for psp. about 30% done with the game after 1 day, but the other 70% will proly take 2 weeks


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## mihir

Intel_man said:


>



I read the review of Photoshop CS5
According to them it was not much of a change or improvment over the old CS4 and they recomended if you already have CS4 no need to buy the CS5.

Is it true Cause I was planning to upgrade CS4  to CS5.


----------



## dwaynep

some cs, csss and mw2


----------



## Intel_man

mihir said:


> I read the review of Photoshop CS5
> According to them it was not much of a change or improvment over the old CS4 and they recomended if you already have CS4 no need to buy the CS5.
> 
> Is it true Cause I was planning to upgrade CS4  to CS5.



Content aware fill is by far the most innovative thing ever. That stuff is intense.


----------



## Twist86

Suikoden 3 on PS2 (via emulator I own a PS2/Suikoden 3)
Divinity 2 Ego Draconis PC
Diablo 2 LOD Median XL Mod


----------



## momho

Warcraft III The Frozen Throne

Final Fantasy VII (nostalgic trip!)

And some World Of Warcraft


----------



## ganzey

Loco Roco 2 for psp. as gay as it seems, it is a fun addicting game


----------



## 1337dingo

i been playing UFC 2009 and the world cup south africa


----------



## wellhellothere

Lack of money has kept me on Bad company 2 pretty much solid since it was released. Getting pretty tedious now though, so i started modding Fallout 3!


----------



## codeman0013

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (the original not 2)
Battlefield BadCompany 2
SplinterCell conviction

going way back in my games to get achievements i never got.. By the way anyone still have rainbow 6 vegas 2 on xbl that would be willing to help me rescue the hostage with 6 people present only achievement i need to finish it completely.. no one is ever on..


----------



## Binkstir

First Cod MW. I'd like to get something new, but I don't want to waste my money. 

Binkstir


----------



## Ryeong

My MOBO is messing with me Atm... So i bought Final Fantasy 13.. It's 10x better than i expected. love it so far.. writing from my PS3's hand controller lol...


----------



## sarahjohn63

Right now I play Mario games, which is my favorite game of all games. I finished all levels.
The Mario game a very interesting time when he want fish, and he jumped into the water.


----------



## Kokkoo

Currenly playing TF2.


----------



## wellhellothere

Tomb Raider anniversary... why not!


----------



## mihir

I am playing Episodes of Family Guy


----------



## joh06937

mihir said:


> I am playing Episodes of Family Guy



i am playing frasier.


----------



## The Fox Pwnz

*=}*

The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
....Slow and old pc


----------



## Ryeong

Playing Naruto Ultimate ninja storm against the CPU on insane difficulty until i get my new hardware lol.. Good game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing a mixture of WoW, BC2, some TF2, and now StarCraft II. I've never played SC before, and I got an invite to the beta, and I love it so far. I'm definitely going to pick it up.


----------



## Mez

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Playing a mixture of WoW, BC2, some TF2, and now StarCraft II. I've never played SC before, and I got an invite to the beta, and I love it so far. I'm definitely going to pick it up.



Haven't you been waiting for this game forever? I recall about a year or two ago you were mad because they pushed the release date forward.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alien! Where? said:


> Haven't you been waiting for this game forever? I recall about a year or two ago you were mad because they pushed the release date forward.



Wasn't me. If I didn't get a beta invite, I wouldn't be buying the game. I generally never liked RTS games, since I never really played them, but I decided to give this a go. And I'm loving it.


----------



## joh06937

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Wasn't me. If I didn't get a beta invite, I wouldn't be buying the game. I generally never liked RTS games, since I never really played them, but I decided to give this a go. And I'm loving it.



hmm, i am in the same boat you were (don't really like rts). maybe i should give it a go...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

joh06937 said:


> hmm, i am in the same boat you were (don't really like rts). maybe i should give it a go...



I definitely recommend it. Unfortunately, the beta just ended today, which sucks since it doesn't come out for another week, and I wanted to get better at the game before launch. Though.. there may be alternatives, lol. 


Check out some videos, see if it's something you can get into.


----------



## GatesR24

World of Warcraft - I don't know why but i am so addicted to this game.

Red Dead Redemption - Very very fun game, highly recommended.


----------



## joh06937

started playing gta iv. i fixed all of my, erm, drinking problems and now it is pretty awesome! playing with eyefinity right now.


----------



## lexmark

Age of chivalry,  insurgency and resistance & liberation... 

it's funny,  i'm back to playing the free mods while all the new & expensive releases are sitting on my desktop, unused...


----------



## Dazzeerr

Age of Empires 2... god knows why. Football Manager 2010, Counter-Strike: Source and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## KingEojj

alien swarm


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Intel_man said:


>



How is that? I've been debating on getting it, but don't know how different it is compared to COD or BF. Also was unsure on how active it is.


----------



## linkin

I'm going to be playing Sniper: Ghost Warrior once it finishes downloading


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I'm going to be playing Sniper: Ghost Warrior once it finishes downloading



Tell us what it is like once you played it!! I can get it for £20 from Game and still have my Game card that a friend gave me for building his computer, so may go get it, however was looking at getting a gaming surface also, but don't know if it will fit on my desk, or if it is worth it.

Just reinstalled WoW, time to get updating


----------



## tlarkin

Alien Swarm,  It is free, fun, has a full sdk and map builder and I think I may build a campaign for it.  It requires team work and strategy, which is something that is refreshing from most modern games.

Most modern games that are team versus, hardly use team play.   This game requires it, sort of like Left 4 Dead, which is why I am totally digging it.


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> Tell us what it is like once you played it!! I can get it for £20 from Game and still have my Game card that a friend gave me for building his computer, so may go get it, however was looking at getting a gaming surface also, but don't know if it will fit on my desk, or if it is worth it.
> 
> Just reinstalled WoW, time to get updating



i thought it was pretty cool. graphics remind me of bc2 a little bit in which they don't seem to be as refined as say cod6 (in my opinion). i thought the sniping was pretty awesome and the heatshot camera is very satisfying. the stealth is sort of a meh. you can hide in the bushes but they seem to be able to spot you pretty easily. the run and gun missions are the worst though. they just aren't as good as the stealth/ sniper missions. overall i was glad i got it.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> Alien Swarm,  It is free, fun, has a full sdk and map builder and I think I may build a campaign for it.  It requires team work and strategy, which is something that is refreshing from most modern games.
> 
> Most modern games that are team versus, hardly use team play.   This game requires it, sort of like Left 4 Dead, which is why I am totally digging it.



Oh I forgot about Alien Swarm, it is a brilliant game, it sort of remind me of the zombie survival games on WC3. It is really really fun to play with friends.



joh06937 said:


> i thought it was pretty cool. graphics remind me of bc2 a little bit in which they don't seem to be as refined as say cod6 (in my opinion). i thought the sniping was pretty awesome and the heatshot camera is very satisfying. the stealth is sort of a meh. you can hide in the bushes but they seem to be able to spot you pretty easily. the run and gun missions are the worst though. they just aren't as good as the stealth/ sniper missions. overall i was glad i got it.



hmmm is it not really that refined then so far as "realistic" sniping goes?  Meaning the actual sniping, so the distance, drop, wind etc is all pretty good, but the actual build up and waiting for it is not so good?

If that is the case, I think I will pass. The shots are good, but a game like that will always be about the journey, stealth and build up to it rather than the actual shot


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> Oh I forgot about Alien Swarm, it is a brilliant game, it sort of remind me of the zombie survival games on WC3. It is really really fun to play with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm is it not really that refined then so far as "realistic" sniping goes?  Meaning the actual sniping, so the distance, drop, wind etc is all pretty good, but the actual build up and waiting for it is not so good?
> 
> If that is the case, I think I will pass. The shots are good, but a game like that will always be about the journey, stealth and build up to it rather than the actual shot



i was talking about the graphics like the trees and things like that don't seem refined. the game does take into account the wind, gravity, and distance. for the easy and (i believe) normal settings, there is a red dot that will appear to help indicate where the bullet will hit but i think for the hard setting there is no dot. you also have to deal with your heart rate. when calm, it will be about 80 beats per minute, leaving a very steady gun. but after running a bit and instantly looking in the sight, you will be all over the place, forcing you to try and maybe get a torso shot in or to just wait a little bit for your heart rate to go down. the actual gameplay was very realistic (as far as i can tell). i was just talking about aesthetics.


----------



## Intel_man

g4m3rof1337 said:


> How is that? I've been debating on getting it, but don't know how different it is compared to COD or BF. Also was unsure on how active it is.



It's rather good compared to original ArmA 2. ArmA is a game that is extremely realistic. It is totally different than CoD and BF as people actually work together, relying on each other's services (ex: flying choppers and bringing in teammates into the objective) to complete the tasks. 

There are 4-5 servers that are populated most of the times I'm on.


----------



## Twist86

linkin said:


> I'm going to be playing Sniper: Ghost Warrior once it finishes downloading



Terrible terrible game...shouldn't be called Sniper as there is no skill involved at all. I was hoping for a game more like Sniper Elite.



Update on my games 
The Witcher (not as great as people claim)
Counter Strike 1.6 (man I suck now  )
Just Cause 2
Divinity II - Ego Draconis


----------



## joh06937

Twist86 said:


> Terrible terrible game...shouldn't be called Sniper as there is no skill involved at all. I was hoping for a game more like Sniper Elite.



that was a pretty epic game. but i didn't think it was all that bad. still a fun shooter, even if the sniping was really easy.


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## linkin

Sniper: Ghost Warrior.

The game is so much fun! Maybe not your thing if you like more-realistic type games, but generally fun! the bullet cam is amazing! Check the screenshot and video threads a bit later for some goodies! uploading stuff as I type


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Sniper: Ghost Warrior.
> 
> The game is so much fun! Maybe not your thing if you like more-realistic type games, but generally fun! the bullet cam is amazing! Check the screenshot and video threads a bit later for some goodies! uploading stuff as I type



i love the slow motion camera where the guys fall back. awesome!


----------



## ellanky

So anyones gotten Starcraft II yet?
Cant wait to play since I just started playing the original a few weeks ago. lol
Thank God I didnt have to wait since '98


----------



## Hsv_Man

I have been playing crysis lately. I would also like to know how starcraft 2 performs i know alot of people who have been waiting for this game and am yet to hear anything. Probally all the people already addicted to it lol.


----------



## Ramodkk

:good: I think it took like 2 hours to install-setup, my optical drive might be malfunctioning, lol


----------



## GSAV55

Ahh, lol, I would really like to get Star Craft 2, but I just bought Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead, and am playing around with installing mods.  I've also been playing Alien Swarm now and then, its pretty fun and free on Steam.  I think I want to enjoy Arma for a little while more and read some reviews before I buy Starcraft.  Do you guys think I should buy the box or download it when I finally get it?


----------



## matty6660

Mainly MW2 and SC1 and SC2 round my buddys house. XD


----------



## linkin

RuneScape.

No seriously, i am.


----------



## Mez

linkin said:


> RuneScape.
> 
> No seriously, i am.



as am I.


----------



## linkin

Alien! Where? said:


> as am I.



What's your username? I'm E_T300

I'm not playing right now but i was before. tired now. stayed up all night, 5:30am, and i need some breakfast!


----------



## Mez

linkin said:


> What's your username? I'm E_T300
> 
> I'm not playing right now but i was before. tired now. stayed up all night, 5:30am, and i need some breakfast!



i am iFreshMezna. BUT, I have to renew my membership as I got addicted to BC2 and my membership ran out =P


----------



## Dazzeerr

RuneScape eh? Either of you want an account? Don't play it anymore.


----------



## Mez

Dazzeerr said:


> RuneScape eh? Either of you want an account? Don't play it anymore.



What level is it?


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

linkin said:


> RuneScape.
> 
> No seriously, i am.




woo runescape amazing lol

woo im lvl 120 99's in cooking attack and strength almost in hp - 98


----------



## ganzey

NFS:undercover. 27% done in one day. but im proly gonna spent the next 4 weeks doing the rest. i hate how they put so much emphasis on police chases, instead of just races


----------



## bkribbs

ganzey said:


> NFS:undercover. 27% done in one day. but im proly gonna spent the next 4 weeks doing the rest. i hate how they put so much emphasis on police chases, instead of just races



That is my favorite part.


----------



## linkin

Half Life 2


----------



## 1337dingo

starcraft 2 ND nba 2k9


----------



## Apathetic

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift
Persona 3 Portable

First Persona game I've played, loving it.  And damn fighting games, too intense for me to buy regularly.


----------



## matty6660

Starcraft 2 - PC
Modern Warfare 2 - Xbox 360
Forza 3 - Xbox 360

Thats what I'm playing at the mo. Although most of my time is taken up by SC2, just can't put that game down lol.


----------



## Apathetic

BlazBlue Continuum Shift - 360
Persona 3 Portable - PSP


----------



## BillOhio

This week I got Medal of Honor: Airborne, Batman:Arkham, Dirt 2 and the first Mass Effect. Mass Effect won't open though... Do I need to be connected to the net for that one?


----------



## russb

Thief Deadly Shadows a little bit like Assassin Creed (1) only better.


----------



## linkin

Been playing Heatseeker for PS2, one of my favourite all time games


----------



## Aastii

Crisis Core on my PSP


----------



## BillOhio

Flight Simulator X ... I just figured out you can fly anywhere which is ridiculously cool. Also, Mass Effect, Dirt2, and Batman:Arkham.


----------



## salvage-this

I just finished Bioshock 2.  I am still working on fall for the Intervention in MW2. Looking forward to playing Sniper Ghost Warrior.


----------



## codeman0013

Just finished up the original modern warefare and now i'm back to battlefield bad company 2 need 2 more achievements stupid knife friend 5 times is one of the worst achievements ever as well as demolish 2.0


----------



## joh06937

playing dirt 2 again. i have to give it breaks otherwise i lose interest and get really angry at the game. but this time i played with a ps2 controller instead of the keyboard... wow, a lot easier to steer and what not. i can't imagine how nice it must be playing with a wheel and pedals


----------



## Shane

Well currently im playing nothing,got bored of BC2 now....these days games developers/companies they don't release enough content such as new maps/weapons etc to keep people occupied...even if they charged us i would not mind!...but no,nothing!

Although the demo for Mafia 2 is out tomorrow,that will be downloading as soon as its available!


----------



## Ramodkk

If you like RTS, if you've never played an RTS or even if you don't like RTS games, you should try Starcraft II, Shane! I think you'd like it :good:


----------



## ganzey

playing nfs undercover still. 68%. dang its getting annoying with all the cop chases. also started infamous


----------



## Twist86

Emulator Time! PS2/SNES/PS1
Suikoden 5 
Final Fantasy 3
Chrono Cross


Also I bought Starcraft 2 for my father but I might play it while I wait for his GTX 460 to get here


----------



## fastdude

Pac-man!
Asteroids!
Pong!

And many more retro games: I downloaded an emulator; very nostalgic for my parents


----------



## Aastii

CoD4 galactic warfare 

It is star wars in call of duty and damn sweet, we got our mod server set up with it:

91.192.208.57:28932

Also been getting back into audiosurf


----------



## 1337dingo

been practiing at start ceraft 2 and getting ok,.. i have never been very good at rts but i do like them alot..better at fps but dot like them as much ahhaha


----------



## OverClocker

Resident Evil 5. Just dumped CnC Tiberian Twilight. It was such a drag. Nothing beats CnC's Kane's Wrath.


----------



## Shane

Ramomar said:


> If you like RTS, if you've never played an RTS or even if you don't like RTS games, you should try Starcraft II, Shane! I think you'd like it :good:



I want to try Starcraft II, so badly....but as usual no demo!,i don't like to buy any games without been actually been able to try it out first.


----------



## 1337dingo

if you have a friend with it you can install theres and the games have gest cards for trails


----------



## linkin

Been playing Metro 2033, very good game! also very intensive... to anyone thinking of buying it go ahead, it's worth the money. just make sure your rig can handle it.

Whatever you do... leave the "Librarians" alone


----------



## bkribbs

Because of my crappy laptop, the best I can play is trackmania. It is fun though. I am trying to get AA3 to work, but I can't.


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Been playing Metro 2033, very good game! also very intensive... to anyone thinking of buying it go ahead, it's worth the money. just make sure your rig can handle it.
> 
> Whatever you do... leave the "Librarians" alone



man i hate that game...

just installed need for speed shift. very fun game. spent about 30 minutes customizing my car...


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## ganzey

borrowing InFamous from a friend for ps3. this game is epic


----------



## AD7863

Playing Burnout Paradise, Modern Warfare 2, Runescape and a few others.


----------



## Shane

Star Craft 2 Trial...love it and will be buying the full version!

Makes a nice difference because im always playing fast paced Fps so its nice to play a game where you can actually relax and take your time


----------



## Ramodkk

^ It gets intense sometimes! Glad you liked it man :good:


----------



## joh06937

^^ did you like those types of games before playing it? i am just not a big fan of rts games and am not sure if i want to bother trying it or not...


----------



## Turbo10

Just finished neverwinter nights 2, amazing game  gunna get the expansion pack soon but until then im playing galactic civilizations 2 and sins of a solar empire ^^


----------



## Ramodkk

joh06937 said:


> ^^ did you like those types of games before playing it?



Dont judge a book by its cover


----------



## Shane

Ramomar said:


> ^ It gets intense sometimes! Glad you liked it man :good:



Yeah BIG thanks again Ram!  :good:



joh06937 said:


> ^^ did you like those types of games before
> playing it? i am just not a big fan of rts games and am not sure if i want to bother trying it or not...



Yeah i do like RTS games,but don't play that many...the last rts game that i really played was Age of Empires 4,still have it actually..might install it again.

Like i said,i usually play Fps but they're all geting the same


----------



## joh06937

Super Mario 64 via Project64


----------



## linkin

Half-Life 2


----------



## Darth Shadious

I'm sure it's been said, but I'm playin SC2 and loving it! Worth the full retail price of admission too.


----------



## tlarkin

Starcraft II.  Beat the campaign, onto multiplayer now.  My life for Aiur!


----------



## BillOhio

Plants vs. Zombies. Cool little game.


----------



## Droogie

BillOhio said:


> Plants vs. Zombies. Cool little game.



it stole hours and hours of my life.


----------



## BillOhio

I lost Tuesday to that game. Glad to know I'm not the only one.   I built a $1400 930/5870 rig to get into gaming and I end up playing Plants vs. Zombies on my laptop.


----------



## linkin

Trying to play CS:S with my brother downloading shit. 800 ping


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> Trying to play CS:S with my brother downloading shit. 800 ping




  Lock him in the dunny(i think thats how you spell it}and throw away the key.You are always having problems with that little shit,what i done to my brother when he was a pain was to give him a good hiding.


----------



## kennebell347

Finally got Stalker SOC working and I love it. A must play if you can get it to work.


----------



## joh06937

i'll be playing kane and lynch dog days in a few short hours  i hope it's good


----------



## Shane

Just had a great game of BC2,not much teamwork going on...as usual but it was fun keep shooting out smoke nades,most of the enemy team were snipers and they were all moaning because they couldn't see us  And we were just waiting for them as they appeared through the smoke i kept going haha.


----------



## ganzey

finished inFamous.....most epic game ever. bought final fantasy 9 for ps3, gonna start that shortly


----------



## joh06937

kane and lynch is pretty meh. it won't do eyefinity so i really don't know if i can even go on in the game... guns suck. i shoot guys in the head a couple of times and they bounce right back up.


----------



## bm23

ganzey said:


> finished inFamous.....most epic game ever. bought final fantasy 9 for ps3, gonna start that shortly



cannot agree more. infamous was pure fun from start to finish  so excited for infamous 2.


----------



## Aastii

ganzey said:


> bought final fantasy 9 for ps3



I think I'm going to make an .ISO of my ff7, 8 and 9 and put them on my PSP, such amazing games  Been playing crisis core, and it is good, but because it is made for a hand held console, is very very VERY linear


----------



## 512mb

Starcraft 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Awesome! Are you playing it on the computer in your signature? If so, how does it play? What settings do you play it at?


----------



## kennebell347

I beat Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl and moved onto Clear Sky. Clear Sky is way more graphically demanding then the previous Stalker. My GTS250 runs it at 12-14 fps fully maxed out while it ran Shadow of Chernobyl at 60+ fully maxed out with texture mods. Good thing I am ordering a Asus 5870 this week. Hopefully that will run it.


----------



## joh06937

just got prince of persia: the forgotten sands. actually a really cool game. reminds me of assassin's creed 2 only with a slightly weaker story (although i am not very far yet) and simplified parkour, but much better looking graphics. you know, the kind where you get over 40 fps at all settings


----------



## Droogie

half-life


----------



## linkin

Trying to download worms reloaded to play.

"The Steam servers are too busy to handle your request"


----------



## Drenlin

Just finished Crysis. Brilliant game, but at the end I was like "WTF...that's it? Where's the rest of the story?"

I have Maximum edition, so it's time to start on the next one, I suppose. I'm worried about my poor passively-cooled 4350, though. I had to play the last level on all low settings, at 800x600...rest of the game went fine at 1280x1024 on a mix of low and medium settings. (physics on high)


----------



## jam70

Worms reloaded? It sounds nice.
I´m waiting for Settlers Online.. Now I´m playinv Molehill Empire and Farmerama  


__________________
Jagged Alliance Online vs. Otherland


----------



## lubo4444

Is Worms Reloaded the latest game of their series? I know a new one is coming out soon but i was just wondering.  I used to play the older versions and i liked them lol...


----------



## fastdude

Plazma Burst
on xGen. Lags like hell on my netbook, though. ;P


----------



## Aastii

just finished Crisis Core, it was epic 

Moving onto FF7 now

Once I've completed that, will watch Advent Children again.

See what I'm doing here  I don't have, and am not getting the phone games or anime films, so that part of FF7 can do one


----------



## Dystopia

Right now I play MX vs ATV Reflex, moslty multiplayer though, also playing MW2, again mostly multiplayer. The game I mostly play single player on is Fallout 3.


----------



## linkin

Worms is fun! Although i'm not that good anymore 

Basically, It's a new version with some new features/weapons, it works on windows 7 and vista, and has multiplayer and steam.

Other than that, it's the same old worms which is great.


----------



## mrjack

Versus mode in Left 4 Dead 2. Played it for the first time today and now I'm hooked on playing as the infected.


----------



## Dystopia

Mostly playing Prototype (great game), Splinter Cell Double Agent (great game, and hard), Halo 2.


----------



## Dystopia

I would NOT get Biostar for a motherboard. Gigabyte, EVGA, Foxconn, Asus, MSI, ECS are good brands. Biostar, Jetway, PC Chips, are bad. I also wouldn't get a Rosewill case. They are very cheap and flimsy, as are most Raidmax, Logsys, and some others. A great case is the Cooler Master Storm Scout. AMAZING. I had it and loved it. Putting in and taking out hard drives and optical drives is a snap. 20 seconds to take one out, 20 seconds to put it back in. If you know what you are doing, that includes plugging in the cables


----------



## Drenlin

^ Actually, Rosewill has some really good models. The Challenger is the same chassis as the NZXT Gamma, M59, and Lexa S, all of which are great...very similar to the Storm Scout, but a bit smaller.


----------



## Aastii

company of heroes, or going to try to


----------



## Shane

Well not currently playing but will be soon,Im going to Re-install GTA IV and do all the missions as ive only ever done the first 10 ...most of my time was spend just messing around in the game.


----------



## fastdude

Minesweeper, just cleared hard mode in 84 seconds
(Windows 7 starter)


----------



## MouSe

At work: CoD 4, Modern Warfare 2, and Left4Dead.
On my laptop: Warcraft 3/Frozen Throne

That's all I can play over here.  Can't wait until I'm home on my desktop and can plan all the new games again.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Well not currently playing but will be soon,Im going to Re-install GTA IV and do all the missions as ive only ever done the first 10 ...most of my time was spend just messing around in the game.



You are going to re-install and play online with me right?

Bought Company of Heroes. It is wicked. World War 2 + RTS.
Got a mod for BF2 that lets you play as aussies, top notch, not just reskins either.


----------



## 1337dingo

started bf 2142.. its ok..


----------



## salvage-this

Tried to play BF:BC2 Multiplayer for a change from MW2 and I hated it.  I got spawn killed 8/10 times.  Terrible.  So I Played through the story of Sniper Ghost Warrior.  Now I have moved on (or back) to COD WAW Multiplayer.


----------



## Turbo10

Played a bit of supreme commander 2, its so much easier than the first one which is a bad thing, but i lost one of the matches cause the computer managed to make about 1000 planes 20 of them being experiementals. My base didnt stand a chance xD


----------



## linkin

I'm going to be playing crysis and crysis warhead if i can buy them on steam. seem to have lost my discs :s


----------



## Dramen

*Runescaping and killing killzone.*

I'm playing Runescape, I know it's old and kinda lame but it's a distraction and nobody can attack me and leave me to die in a dungeon, plus it's free which appeals to my cheapskate side.

I was playing Killzone on PS2 but someone who shall remain nameless threw the controller across the room after dying too often and now it's broken.

Dramen <--


----------



## Rocko

Been playing WoW since 2007. I am currently playing the Crysis demo over and over though >.<


----------



## lubo4444

Rocko said:


> Been playing WoW since 2007. I am currently playing the Crysis demo over and over though >.<



Get the whole game then.    You can get it cheaper on Ebay.  There is no point of playing the demo over and over again.


----------



## Charr

I've been playing a lot of racing games lately, I'm real into Need For Speed: Shift and PGR for 360 right now.

I've also been playing Little Big Planet, and Uncharted off and on on my PS3.


----------



## bkribbs

Wellllll..... I am signing up for Runescape... tips or anything?


----------



## Apathetic

Halo Reach
Diablo 2
Team Fortress 2


----------



## linkin

salvage-this said:


> Tried to play BF:BC2 Multiplayer for a change from MW2 and I hated it.  I got spawn killed 8/10 times.  Terrible.  So I Played through the story of Sniper Ghost Warrior.  Now I have moved on (or back) to COD WAW Multiplayer.



How did you like sniper ghost warrior? I think it's pretty decent. needs to use an engine with anti aliasing though. Have not tried the multiplayer but i think i will now that i've reminded myself.


----------



## lubo4444

I think Sniper Ghost Warrior is decent as well.  The graphics are kind of good in my opinion.


----------



## 93wind

at the moment I aint really gaming, I am going to build a new pc within a month and then I am waiting for CoD black ops and assasin's creed brotherhood so I have to wait ): I hope both games are worth waiting for (=


----------



## salvage-this

linkin said:


> How did you like sniper ghost warrior? I think it's pretty decent. needs to use an engine with anti aliasing though. Have not tried the multiplayer but i think i will now that i've reminded myself.



It was a fun game.  Worth what I payed for it.  It bothered me a bit that a lot of the important shots in the game were a video rather than you taking the shot.  

I never really got to the multilayer but I might head back to it if I get bored with everything else that I have.

Steam is OhHamburgers if you wanted to get a match together.


----------



## Turbo10

bit of eve online, but of mass effect 2,bit of just cause2


----------



## Garfild711

At the moment I'm playing Stronghold. very interesting game for people who love the strategy and the Middle Ages! Good graphics, the ability to play over the network! Generally I advise! Interesting mission and landscapes!


----------



## allan29t

I like Evochron Mercenary,i have found it a few days ago,i don't know how old is it,but is really cool.

You are driving a spaceship and the feeling is wonderful.


----------



## Rocko

lubo4444 said:


> Get the whole game then.    You can get it cheaper on Ebay.  There is no point of playing the demo over and over again.



Thats exactly what I did yesterday night. Can't wait until it arrives


----------



## Dramen

bkribbs said:
			
		

> Wellllll..... I am signing up for Runescape... tips or anything?



The best way to go in Runescape is to become a member and pay for an account, you get heaps more gaming options and quests but the free play is ok, it's just a bit limited. It has the usual skill leveling and quest stuff.

No matter how long you have been in the game as a free player someone will always call you a newb/noob and any other spelling of it which is the stock standard Runescape insult. 

It is kinda fun considering it's one of the oldest MMORPG's out there, it's not ruthless like Ultima Online and some others.  I'd love to play WoW but alas I have no $$.


----------



## Troncoso

Dramen said:


> The best way to go in Runescape is to become a member and pay for an account, you get heaps more gaming options and quests but the free play is ok, it's just a bit limited. It has the usual skill leveling and quest stuff.
> 
> No matter how long you have been in the game as a free player someone will always call you a newb/noob and any other spelling of it which is the stock standard Runescape insult.
> 
> It is kinda fun considering it's one of the oldest MMORPG's out there, it's not ruthless like Ultima Online and some others.  I'd love to play WoW but alas I have no $$.



I'm looking for a WoW replacement. I played a couple single player rpg's. Risen held my interest for a while, but that faded. I'm trying LOTRO right now since the basic stuff is free now. But it feels like I'm playing the alpha version of WoW. the controls aren't smooth at all and everything is so scattered. 

Has anyone gotten the special edition FFxiv online?? I read black and white reviews on it, either people love it or hate it. 

I need something to replace WoW. Pretty bad. I've gone through the lv1-70 phase so many times, I just can't do it anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## lubo4444

Troncoso said:


> I'm looking for a WoW replacement. I played a couple single player rpg's. Risen held my interest for a while, but that faded. I'm trying LOTRO right now since the basic stuff is free now. But it feels like I'm playing the alpha version of WoW. the controls aren't smooth at all and everything is so scattered.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the special edition FFxiv online?? I read black and white reviews on it, either people love it or hate it.
> 
> I need something to replace WoW. Pretty bad. I've gone through the lv1-70 phase so many times, I just can't do it anymore. Any suggestions?



Best way to go is Runescape.


----------



## Troncoso

lubo4444 said:


> Best way to go is Runescape.



I really don't like runescape. Besides. I really want something with decent graphics. Like if WoW updated theirs and they were as good as FFxiv, I would love it all over again.


----------



## computeruler

Mafia 2 mostly, with the occasional game of cod4.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Troncoso said:


> I really don't like runescape. Besides. I really want something with decent graphics. Like if WoW updated theirs and they were as good as FFxiv, I would love it all over again.



What's wrong with WoW's servers? I've never played FFxiv, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## lubo4444

Well if you turn all the graphics on Runescape to max settings it looks much better than before.  But yeah,  the graphics sucks against WoW.


----------



## Troncoso

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What's wrong with WoW's servers? I've never played FFxiv, so I don't know what you're talking about.



I never said anything about the server? And if you don't know how go the graphics are for current gen final fantasy, then you've got some looking up to do.


----------



## Shane

Im playing Terminator Salvation on the Pc,Not a bad game at all actually,It looks very nice graphics wise and the game play is good....It would be better if they didn't keep using the same scenery/places throughout the missions though,You can tell its the same location but just changed a bit :/ but overall a good game.


----------



## patrickv

This........ is DIRT 2... 
completed it but am only at level 71 though


----------



## fastdude

Tried to Download the Beta of World of Tanks and put it onto my netbook;
http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/pc/2010/09/29/world-of-tanks-preview/1
Task manager said everything was overloaded and the poor little thing died on me
But now, for some reason, since it "died", the BIOS is no longer fully locked, and I increased the multiplier on the N270 to 14x so now its [email protected] Prime95 Stable, 
Woooo!


----------



## linkin

Hitman Blood Money


----------



## fastdude

^ What a nice guy


----------



## linkin

Well half of them came at me with guns and got hit by that car... the other half weren't so lucky


----------



## Sluggo

Playin League of legends (like dota but better..also is free and awesome)..Star craft 2 occasionally and halo reach on my xbox


----------



## Aastii

Civ 5!! Very, very good game. Not a whole lot different to Civ 4 truth be told, but that too was a very, very good game


----------



## Turbo10

MINECRAFT! making an addon with a mate for it


----------



## Drenlin

Attempting to play through The Witcher right now. For something that won four RPGOTY awards, this is god-awful. The part I'm currently stuck on goes something like this:

*climb down to a cave, bust some faces, find a kid you know...go to leave*
*break down a wall on the way out...another character is there, in trouble...so now we've completely changed which plot line we're on?*
*sex scene*
*Where the heck did the kid go?*
*exit cave*
*long dialogue*
*long cutscene*
*Wha...boss fight!? No save in between? Has little to do with either of the plot lines that are being juggled? WTF?*
*fight starts, have to wait a full second or so while he pulls his sword out*
*wait another second to drink the health potion to replace health lost while pulling out sword*
*oh f*ck...my npc friend's died less than 10 seconds in. I don't want her to die, so I'll reload.*
*more cutscene/dialogue*
*repeat first fight...cutscene again*
*fight starts again. Ignore boss, run away, pull out sword, attack the things attacking friend*
*use trial and error to figure out which style will hit them and which one will have me flailing uselessly...there's no visual cue*
*kill a few of them*
*attack dog in between me and friend...character has to run all the way around friend to attack the dog that was right in front of him*
*Alright...minions are dead, now for the boss. why can't I hit him?*
*oh...he's outside the invisible wall. Since I can't walk there, I can't attack there, but he can still attack me...?*
*run away to lure him back*
*oh f*ck, my magic powers that I put a good 1/3 of my skill points in do absolutely nothing?!*
*Get hit, begin five second bleeding animation*
*friend is dead again*
*Now I'm dead*
*load, cutscene again*
*rinse, repeat*
*go on forum, find out that friend doesn't actually die when she's killed*
*RAAAAAGE*


----------



## BillOhio

I bought the first BioSchock tonight. Not sure what to expect. Also, I'm downloading Just Cause 2 from Steam and when that's done I'll DL Dragon Age from GameStop. 

I'm seeing both Left 4 Dead's bundled on Steam for like, $11. Anybody enjoy those games?


----------



## tech savvy

well...Im playin FF7 again, i cant get enough of it. which IMO is the best RPG of all time.


----------



## BillOhio

I finished DLing Just Cause 2. I had gotten the steam code off of EBay for $14. Neat Game. It's looking like money well spent


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> Attempting to play through The Witcher right now. For something that won GOTY, this is god-awful. The part I'm currently stuck on goes something like this:
> 
> *climb down to a cave, bust some faces, find a kid you know...go to leave*
> *break down a wall on the way out...another character is there, in trouble...so now we've completely changed which plot line we're on?*
> **sex scene**
> *Where the heck did the kid go?*
> *exit cave*
> *long dialogue*
> *long cutscene*
> *Wha...boss fight!? No save in between? Has little to do with either of the plot lines that are being juggled? WTF?*
> *fight starts, have to wait a full second or so while he pulls his sword out*
> *wait another second to drink the health potion to replace health lost while pulling out sword*
> *oh f*ck...my npc friend's died less than 10 seconds in. I don't want her to die, so I'll reload.*
> *more cutscene/dialogue*
> *repeat first fight...cutscene again*
> *fight starts again. Ignore boss, run away, pull out sword, attack the things attacking friend*
> *use trial and error to figure out which style will hit them and which one will have me flailing uselessly...there's no visual cue*
> *kill a few of them*
> *attack dog in between me and friend...character has to run all the way around friend to attack the dog that was right in front of him*
> *Alright...minions are dead, now for the boss. why can't I hit him?*
> *oh...he's outside the invisible wall. Since I can't walk there, I can't attack there, but he can still attack me...?*
> *run away to lure him back*
> *oh f*ck, my magic powers that I put a good 1/3 of my skill points in do absolutely nothing?!*
> *Get hit, begin five second bleeding animation*
> *friend is dead again*
> *Now I'm dead*
> *load, cutscene again*
> *rinse, repeat*
> *go on forum, find out that friend doesn't actually die when she's killed*
> *RAAAAAGE*



wtf is with the cards in this game 0.o

why on earth did they feel the need to implement them at all



tech savvy said:


> well...Im playin FF7 again, i cant get enough of it. which IMO is the best RPG of all time.



I'm playing through FF8 on my PSP, that is my favourite, even though the story is so retarded and things are just too "coincidental". It is fun though, and you can get extremely op early on if you know how 

Think I'm going to start FFX again too...


----------



## ellanky

Right now playing F1 2010, NFS Shift, and just got back into TF2.

Anyone else think they went a little overboard with TF2?


----------



## ROFLcopter

Playing TF2 now since they came out with another update. Came out with a lot more stuff now


----------



## DarkenCypher

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## bigl2007

Aion


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Carlm90

I'm awaiting Black Ops but at the minute it's F1 2010, brilliant game.


----------



## lubo4444

Intel_man said:


>



Me too!!!  But there is really no difference between fifa 11, fifa 10.  Even the other years are the same.  I hate that.


----------



## Aastii

ellanky said:


> Right now playing F1 2010, NFS Shift, and just got back into TF2.
> 
> Anyone else think they went a little overboard with TF2?



+1 for F1 2010. Was expecting it to be some crap procession like the real thing, but it is really really fun, would definitely recommend it to anyone that likes racing games


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Motorcharge

SWG and BC2 mostly.
Reinstalling Fallout 3 again to hold my over til New Vegas comes out.


----------



## tech savvy

well, just finished final fantasy VII(again) and now off to try out final fantasy XIV online.


----------



## fair1zfoul

im playing need for speed underground with the logitech g27, i know its a old game, im waiting to beat it, then moving to underground 2, Carbon, Pro Street, then shift, and finally, Grid, im waiting for Dirt3 to come out, the previews look awesome, i recomend the g27 for any racing game, some games wont allow the stick shift configuration, but the games that recently came out do


----------



## lubo4444

fair1zfoul said:


> im playing need for speed underground with the logitech g27, i know its a old game, im waiting to beat it, then moving to underground 2, Carbon, Pro Street, then shift, and finally, Grid, im waiting for Dirt3 to come out, the previews look awesome, i recomend the g27 for any racing game, some games wont allow the stick shift configuration, but the games that recently came out do



Have fun with those games.  I loved them.


----------



## BillOhio

I'm playing Mass Effect 1 and not enjoying it  I wish I did enjoy it since ME2 is down to $16.


----------



## lubo4444

I never played Mass Effect 1 but Mass Effect 2 is really good game.  You should try it if you are interested in it.


----------



## russb

MoH reserving my opinion till later,not very good at the moment.


----------



## BillOhio

lubo4444 said:


> I never played Mass Effect 1 but Mass Effect 2 is really good game.  You should try it if you are interested in it.



ME1 is So Damn Tedious... and ugly. I'm starting to think I might be to old for games (37).


----------



## Twist86

Updated 
Gothic 4 (not as good as the previous)
Dead Rising 2 (crappy game but I enjoy zombie killin)
Legend of Mana
Secret of Mana


Honestly I think ME1 and ME2 sucks...ME2 is no different the ME1 except a bit more to do. Same repetitive crap in the end of it all. Gaming Industry is really screwing us over in the quality department.


----------



## russb

BillOhio said:


> ME1 is So Damn Tedious... and ugly. I'm starting to think I might be to old for games (37).



 I'm 64 and i still enjoy computer games,helps get rid of all my aggression from
 a hard day at doing nothing except play computer games,hahaha.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> MoH reserving my opinion till later,not very good at the moment.



I've only played the single player, but they seem to have rectified a hell of a lot of the problems from the beta, which I'm more than happy about 



BillOhio said:


> ME1 is So Damn Tedious... and ugly. I'm starting to think I might be to old for games (37).



ME1 was crap imo, but apparently ME2 is much, much better


----------



## russb

Aastii my mate wait till you try multi,everbody are snipers.Just came off as servers have crashed again.


----------



## BillOhio

Aastii said:


> ME1 was crap imo, but apparently ME2 is much, much better



'They' are talking about ME2 for Game of the Year. It would have to be a lot better than ME1 for sure.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Aastii my mate wait till you try multi,everbody are snipers.Just came off as servers have crashed again.



hmm will wait a little then to see how things go with it before trying that then. Don't want to be let down again after I finally gave it a decent chance and started to enjoy it. Will let the feeling last before destroying it again 



BillOhio said:


> 'They' are talking about ME2 for Game of the Year. It would have to be a lot better than ME1 for sure.



Honestly this year has been crap for games, just disappointment after disappointment, I can't think of any game worthy of game of the year from any site/publication/awards


----------



## ice

Currently playing Pinball 3D, LMAO


Edit- *Freakin obs3ss3d!


----------



## Dramen

I'm playing Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter on PS2 to pass the time, I love bringing down those Black Hawks and sending my fellow soldier out into the fray so he takes all the flak and I don't get shot up.

I really like FPS but do my gaming on consoles not the PC, cos I like to lie on the couch and sloth out while I play video games.

My all time favorite game would have to be Return to Castle Wolfenstein and the MOH series is cool too.


----------



## Intel_man

It sucks....


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> hmm will wait a little then to see how things go with it before trying that then. Don't want to be let down again after I finally gave it a decent chance and started to enjoy it. Will let the feeling last before destroying it again
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this year has been crap for games, just disappointment after disappointment, I can't think of any game worthy of game of the year from any site/publication/awards



TBH MoH is the most fun I've had this year, and DiRT 2


----------



## BillOhio

Aastii said:


> Honestly this year has been crap for games, just disappointment after disappointment, I can't think of any game worthy of game of the year from any site/publication/awards



I enjoyed the campaign on SC2 and can see where the Online play would appeal to many. Plants vs. Zombies is a fun little game. Dirt 2 is also fun. Just Cause 2 is interesting(and gorgeous) and might be more fun if I tried to stay focused on the missions.

That said most of these games just seem tedious as hell. If it weren't for walkthroughs I'm sure I'd be giving up on games just for lack of knowing where I'm supposed to go or where some 'key' to the next mission is. 

I'm applying to art departments including those of game studios so I wanted to get my feet wet. After a couple months though I'm not sure I'm to much of a gamer.


----------



## linkin

Been playing MoH Multiplayer and some good old Rome Total War. One of the few good games Activision have released.


----------



## Aastii

Intel_man said:


> It sucks....
> 
> *snip*



don't tell me that whilst it is installing 



BillOhio said:


> I enjoyed the campaign on SC2 and can see where the Online play would appeal to many. Plants vs. Zombies is a fun little game. Dirt 2 is also fun. Just Cause 2 is interesting(and gorgeous) and might be more fun if I tried to stay focused on the missions.
> 
> That said most of these games just seem tedious as hell. If it weren't for walkthroughs I'm sure I'd be giving up on games just for lack of knowing where I'm supposed to go or where some 'key' to the next mission is.
> 
> I'm applying to art departments including those of game studios so I wanted to get my feet wet. After a couple months though I'm not sure I'm to much of a gamer.



I want less of these games where they go for "realism" yet fail miserably, like CoD, MoH, BF, DiRT etc and want more games made for fun, not so much for prettiness and the experience. I would rather have a well made casual game over the games that have been recently


----------



## lubo4444

Intel_man said:


> It sucks....



I hear people say it sucks too.  I was about to get it lol.  I kind of liked how it looks.   But now i changed my mind.


----------



## Femke1

Castlevania: Lords Of Shadows


----------



## Aastii

Dragon Age: Origins. I have said bad things about it in the past, however my last play through totally changed my opinion of it. I am now doing something I have never done before; making a non-mellee class  Should I make a mage or archer  ?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I have a few games on the go at the moment. As usual.

360:
Halo:Reach
MoH
Fallout 3
Alan Wake

PS3:
FFXIII
Dragon Age: Origins
Assassin's Creed II

There are more, but those are the main ones at the moment.
I'm going to be downloading the DLC for Mass Effect 2 soon, likely sometime on Monday. Lair of the Shadow Broker. I have always been wondering about that character since the first game, so it should be interesting. It also got stellar reviews and will affect the outcomes of things in Mass Effect 3.
I love the games. Rather enjoy the story and consequences on actions.


----------



## BillOhio

Just finished Arkham. Really impressive.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Switching between Minecraft and TF2


----------



## Intel_man

Aastii said:


> don't tell me that whilst it is installing





lubo4444 said:


> I hear people say it sucks too.  I was about to get it lol.  I kind of liked how it looks.   But now i changed my mind.



Well too bad. It sucks. They made a game that is more confusing and worse than Sim City Societies.


----------



## Drenlin

TF2 has been a blast lately. That halloween map is awesome.


----------



## Gareth

Been playing Mafia II recently, very much like GTA, so I love it


----------



## Aastii

Intel_man said:


> Well too bad. It sucks. They made a game that is more confusing and worse than Sim City Societies.



Yea you are right it is crap. Played it for about half an hour and was so damn bored


----------



## mrjack

I've been playing Left 4 Dead 2 and last night I stumbled upon a server with Tank Rush (not my video).


----------



## Hsv_Man

got a couple of additions been playing F1 2010 and Fifa 11.


----------



## BillOhio

Assassins Creed 1, and I noticed Metro 2033 is $13 today on Steam. I'm not getting it though.


----------



## Turbo10

Dead rising 2  its a great game but the psychopaths are hard and the game is a bit mean when it comes to saving lol


----------



## Drenlin

Been alternating between Reach and Halo Wars today. I'm nowhere near as competitive as I used to be in HW...


----------



## mrjack

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I found out that a new version of the Oblivion Graphics Extender mod was being developed, and the one for Morrowind has yielded great results, so I decided to install Oblivion once again. The game is absolutely gorgeous now, especially when combined with mods that replace the textures with high quality ones, like Qarl's Texture Pack. The performance is good, even the SSAO shader isn't much of a performance hit but it still looks very nice. I'm currently using the Ring_SSAO (SSAO shader that gives the best performance so far), Bokeh_DoF and the Godrays shaders from the Graphics Extender mod and a standalone motion blur shader. The most recent files can usually be found in the latest Oblivion Graphics Extender thread on Bethesda's forums.

Can't wait to get the parts for my new build, so that I can crank up every setting in the game.

[YT]7cIztj92Q3g[/YT]


----------



## salvage-this

I just finished Force Unleashed.  I want to play the seccond one but a lot of people are saying that it does not live up to the first one.  I might just wait till I find it on Ebay for cheap.  

I'm excited for Black Ops to come out but the guys that I play with up here are not going to get it so I don't know if I will.  It's not that much fun playing alone.


----------



## russb

MoH at the moment,i think it's better than BFBC2.


----------



## zombine210

nothing...
sold my 4870s. just waiting for the 6870...


----------



## 1337dingo

i havnt played a video game in over a week  way weird for me.. been to busy talking to a chick i like hahaah


----------



## linkin

Dragon Age Origins.

So much fun. I love bioware for this. It's just like SW KOTOR in a different setting. I love the characters, what they say to eachother. And of course you can... befriend... your companions


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## lucasbytegenius

Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties. Just diced up several hundred Redcoats with mah uber upgraded Samurais, now to head on over to the Turks and pound some lead in them!!
YEAH!! BRING OUT THE FIRY ROCKETS!!!
Just ordered 150+ of those crappy riflemen them Japs have...Oooohh ninjas...


----------



## Gooberman

been playing teeworlds at school xD


----------



## linkin

Intel_man said:


>



Hey is it any good? I saw the trailer on steam and thought it looked good.


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Hey is it any good? I saw the trailer on steam and thought it looked good.



ign gave it a 5.0 "meh"  i was looking forward to getting it but am not sure now


----------



## Intel_man

It's pretty fun. Makes me feel like a spy.


----------



## spamtheworld

linkin said:


> And of course you can... befriend... your companions



by this i assume you mean awkward sex scenes. awesome game tho


----------



## MadStack

this game is kinda old but i am having so much fun with it sig mayers: pirates <3


----------



## lubo4444

Intel_man said:


>



+1.  I'm playing that as well.  It's not a bad game.


----------



## Aastii

CoD4

I just found out that by some freak chance there is another member in another CoD league clan (bare in mind this is a league for people all over Europe) that lives about 1 minute from me, and my mum also works with his mum


----------



## schmittzil

Mindcraft and Halo Reach.


----------



## Aastii

schmittzil said:


> Mindcraft and Halo Reach.



get yourself on the CF Minecraft server


----------



## Shane

Im playing all sorts atm,BC2..Batman,Metro 2033 and occasionaly MOH but i cant seem to enjoy MOH.

Should be playing Black Ops Tuesday night,Yay!


----------



## Rocko

Checking out a new Physx MMO named Vindictus. Looks pretty nice, not sure about gameplay however.


----------



## sheryl_baver

Started playing Fallout New Vegas..Best thing that Bethesda could have done..

Great graphics with compelling story..matched with companions and companion quest..

Totally awesome..


----------



## Aastii

sheryl_baver said:


> Started playing Fallout New Vegas..Best thing that Bethesda could have done..
> 
> Great graphics with compelling story..matched with companions and companion quest..
> 
> Totally awesome..



It is indeed a great game, however, performance is awful. Not checked if there is an update yet though that fixes it, haven't checked since the first update was released...


----------



## vladislav

Aastii said:


> get yourself on the CF Minecraft server



lol just a thought but if we could get a few people and like raid that new hell relm that would be sick.


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> It is indeed a great game, however, performance is awful. Not checked if there is an update yet though that fixes it, haven't checked since the first update was released...



There's been 3 official updates now.


----------



## vnsmith

still addicted to Diablo and Crazy Taxi..


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Crazy Taxi? The flash game? That one's fun  I can put my little bro on it and he'll be playing it for hours.

Enjoyed a good Warzone 2100 skirmish, won by massing together my cyborgs and sending them to distract the enemy on one end while I bombed them with my jets in the front and sent my tanks on the other end. Was awesome when my laser satellite came online


----------



## ROFLcopter

Currently going back and forth between Vindictus and BC2.


----------



## tlarkin

Still playing SCII a lot.   Also, was at my parents house and found all my tabletop war gaming miniatures.  Took them home and am gonna try to play some war games again.  Which in my opinion is more fun than video games.


----------



## ellanky

Played New Vegas but for some reason couldnt really get into it like I did with Fallout 3. It made for some pretty good lol's tho.

Within two weeks I'll be getting Bad Company 2


----------



## mrjack

Borderlands, which I bought during the sale on Steam. A lot of fun so far, just got out of Fyrestone and into the Dahl Headlands.


----------



## russb

As i have given up on MoH and with CoD Black Ops  server crashing all the time.So i am playing Damnation and for a game which only cost me £2.50 from
the charity shop it is very good and i recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Aastii

FF13 - 7/10 after only 2 and half hours play time. Isn't, so far, living up to expectations gameplay wise, but graphically it is amazing


----------



## Shane

Red Dead Redemption (360)...had it for a while but never really played it,Just got to get used to the controller now


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Red Dead Redemption (360)...had it for a while but never really played it,Just got to get used to the controller now



I've been told so many times it is a good game, but never played it and never really been bothered. Once you played it for a bit, tell me if it lives up to the hype or not.

As for FF13, I retract my previous statement, after anohter few hours of playtime, it is getting incredicble. It is still awfully linear, but apparently after the first 30 hour or so tutorial section, that opens up, so I can only see it getting better


----------



## Droogie

black ops.. black ops, black ops, black ops.  because its a ****ing great game


----------



## Shane

Just been playing COD 1 online,there are still people playing it online 
I thought all the servers would be long abandoned by now.

I didnt think it would run on my Laptop either but it did...Celeron M575,2GB Ram,Vista Home premium 32Bit.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Been playing Gran Turismo 5 with a Logitech G27 to make it truly "the real driving simulator".


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I keep getting ******* pwned on Ensemble Studios Online with Age Of Mythology!! DAMMIT!!
All the people I play against who swear almost on the Holy Book that they are the noobest of noobs beat me utterly within 15 minutes of playing...and I'm the type of guy known for totally pwning the computers players on hardest!! Jeez how do they spread out so blasted fast?! Their economies appear out of the blue and armies and fortified out posts and walls are EVERYWHERE!!!
AOE2 isn't much worse...


----------



## ellanky

Got BC2 in the mail today cant wait to play tomorrow. Updating it took HOURS... I mean HOURS!


----------



## Shane

ellanky said:


> Got BC2 in the mail today cant wait to play tomorrow. Updating it took HOURS... I mean HOURS!



Fantastic game,You will enjoy it ...i cant wait for the "Vietnam" expansion.


----------



## OverClocker

COD Black Ops. Awesome, awesome game, I am experiencing lags though.


----------



## Ankur

I'm playing the 7 year old game Vietcong, still so much fun to play.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Nevakonaza said:


> Fantastic game,You will enjoy it ...i cant wait for the "Vietnam" expansion.



Same. Also it's funny playing with only WW2 weapons in BC2 .


----------



## Zabuza_Haku

Gran Turismo 5 with GT Driving Force Wheel.

Truly Amazing


----------



## ellanky

Bad Company 2.
Its more enjoyable now that I know what to do and how to play.

The destruction and sound are just incredible


----------



## ecyor07

Im currently playing the most imaginative, the most scariest and the most casual game today! PLANTS vs ZOMBIES!!! yeah!


----------



## phyz

Im currently playing competetive Call of Duty 4 and CS:S.


----------



## nathan32111

battlefield bad company 2 =i love it over COD because it takes teamwork and because the great quality graphics and maps


----------



## jamesd1981

currently playing f1 2010


----------



## Intel_man

jamesd1981 said:


> currently playing f1 2010



Me too. I'm on my 3rd season with RedBull. Was with Ferrari on 2nd year.


----------



## linkin

DiRT 2.

EDIT: Why do the buggies in raid/landrush handle like crap?


----------



## awildgoose

jamesd1981 said:


> currently playing f1 2010



Seriously a good game, Melbourne track ftw.

At the moment I am playing F1 2010, NFS: Hot Pursuit, GTA IV with a friend and FSX. Oh and AA3, best fps ever.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hedgewars. Man these stupid hedgehogs with oversized weapons are awesome!!


----------



## Dystopia

Red Dead Redemption. Got to bring it back to the video store today though  Can't wait to buy it!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Currently replaying Dead Space. Never finished it. Almost did, but lost my save file. It is still by far my favorite space horror shooter. I should get my hands on DS2 when it comes out in January


----------



## gamblingman

_When I actually have the time_..... I try to do damage on Fallout 3 (I hate F4-new vegas) and I also still like GTA SA. 

F3 for the weapons (their raw power basically makes the player invincible at any difficulty setting!!!), and I like GTA SA for the vehicles (cars, fighter jet, helicopters, jet pack, hovercraft, etc...) and endless police chases. 

I've beat both of 'em so many times I dont even bother with the story lines or quests anymore.

Wish I still had SimCity 4Deluxe, I'd rather be playing that instead of the above games.

(Yeah I agree Voyager,  and I think dead space is one the the best shooters ever. It beats halo by a long shot.)


----------



## mrjack

I bought Just Cause 2 today and I like it so far. The only negative things I have to say about it so far are poor voice acting and poor handling when driving cars and motorcycles. But it's a good game if you want to have fun, thanks to the grappling hook and parachutes.


----------



## gamblingman

mrjack said:


> I bought Just Cause 2 today and I like it so far. The only negative things I have to say about it so far are poor voice acting and poor handling when driving cars and motorcycles. But it's a good game if you want to have fun, thanks to the grappling hook and parachutes.



I agree on the same points. The vocal work sounds like a cheesy 90's military game and the vehicles are awful. But that hook thing really makes up for it. Its like being spiderman! ha ha I like the 3rd person perspective too and the weapons are decent.


----------



## mrjack

Add a few mods (for example free camera movement, better clouds and no cutscenes when buying stuff from the black market) and it's even better.


----------



## patrickv

Right now I'm hard on GTA4 and WRC FIA rally championship. I also have Shank installed but i barely play it.


----------



## mrjack

If you have a good computer, then you should try out the ENB mod for GTAIV. It adds some very nice graphics features (sky lighting, SSAO and a bunch more) that can be modified by editing a .ini file in Notepad.

[YT]sT3KwXYN3lk[/YT]


----------



## tech savvy

old school here.C&C Tiberian Sun, thx to Aastii.


----------



## Twist86

New update

Dragon Age Origins
Just Cause 2
Minecraft


----------



## zombine210

i currently have 4 games in progresssss:

mass effect because i just got the second one and want a new character from the start.

battlefield BC2. i read it was a good shooter.:gun: i don't play online though.

metro 2033. because i also got stalker COP and want to compare.

and borderlands. just for shooting stuff :gun:


----------



## boo-boo

Playing call of duty black ops atm


----------



## patrickv

mrjack said:


> If you have a good computer, then you should try out the ENB mod for GTAIV. It adds some very nice graphics features (sky lighting, SSAO and a bunch more) that can be modified by editing a .ini file in Notepad.
> 
> [YT]sT3KwXYN3lk[/YT]



Thx for the update man. Vice city and San Andreas has billions of mods, dunno why I totally forgot to google for GTA4  .
However, I highly doubt it will play on my rig

C2Q Q6600 2.4Ghz
2GB DDR2 Ram
Asus GTS250 Dark Knight [512]

what do you think ? I personally think I suffer in the ram department


----------



## boo-boo

patrickv said:


> Thx for the update man. Vice city and San Andreas has billions of mods, dunno why I totally forgot to google for GTA4  .
> However, I highly doubt it will play on my rig
> 
> C2Q Q6600 2.4Ghz
> 2GB DDR2 Ram
> Asus GTS250 Dark Knight [512]
> 
> what do you think ? I personally think I suffer in the ram department



I would think that would play on your computer if you upgrade the ram to 4 gigs.  Im not sure on the graphics card though.  The processor should be fine.


----------



## patrickv

boo-boo said:


> I would think that would play on your computer if you upgrade the ram to 4 gigs.  Im not sure on the graphics card though.  The processor should be fine.



Thx man, most of the game I installed detects high or Higher settings with this card. I'm quite impress. Even though not being high end or anything. I will get the ram soon (well at least for christmas  )


----------



## Aastii

I wouldn't say I am playing it, but Dwarf Fortress, it is so damn confusing. If I don't at least get some sort of idea what is going on by the end of the day, I'm giving up on it


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got sucked into Minecraft


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> I got sucked into Minecraft



Minecraft is one of the best games to have ever been made, easily. Are you on Survival or Classic?


----------



## diduknowthat

I played black ops for a few days and just got bored of it. It's too similar to MW and MW2 and doesn't bring anything unique. So now I'm playing some Left 4 Dead 2 ($5 off steam yay) and BFBC2, which has gotten a lot better after several patches and new map release.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> Minecraft is one of the best games to have ever been made, easily. Are you on Survival or Classic?



I believe classic.

I've spent the last two hours mining constantly in the same cave lol


----------



## mrjack

Aastii said:


> I wouldn't say I am playing it, but Dwarf Fortress, it is so damn confusing. If I don't at least get some sort of idea what is going on by the end of the day, I'm giving up on it



You might wanna try Stonesense. It's an isometric visualizer for Dwarf Fortress (Nethack, which has similar graphics, has isometric visualizers called Falcon's Eye and Vulture's Eye).


----------



## Aastii

mrjack said:


> You might wanna try Stonesense. It's an isometric visualizer for Dwarf Fortress (Nethack, which has similar graphics, has isometric visualizers called Falcon's Eye and Vulture's Eye).



I downloaded a skin thing for it that changes the tiles so they are what they say they are, rather than AASCII, and it is still confusing as hell. Will try the isometric thing,b ut I really am not all that sure that I'll get it even if it is 3D. I played NetHack, though not with Vulture's Eye, and if I learned all the commands without having to look them up, would be great.

As I've not got my system back for at the very least 1-3 weeks, probably longer thanks to Yule falling in that time, I've been downloading some free games, and finding some old games, installed Fallout and the first time I played it I didn't get far, couldn't really get into it, but this time I'm loving it, is really really fun and I love how much freedom you have in it


----------



## zombine210

i just finished the battlefield: BC2 single player campaign and Mass Effect 1 today!
phew! that's a lot of gaming 

:gun: 

now... to install ME2


----------



## Candlepally

Currently 
11th play through of Mass Effect
World of Warcraft Cata
Call of Duty WaW
Counter Strike Source


----------



## patrickv

Finished GTA4, however I went for the "revenge" option, and kate ended up getting killed.
Will start Left For Dead 2 tonight


----------



## mrjack

Battlefield: Bad Company 2, finished the campaign in 4-5 hours. It was short but I enjoyed it a lot. Now to play some multiplayer.


----------



## linkin

patrickv said:


> Finished GTA4, however I went for the "revenge" option, and kate ended up getting killed.
> Will start Left For Dead 2 tonight



Ironically, whoever you side with ends up getting killed  Life's a bitch innit


----------



## HumanMage

I'm having trouble on which game to purchase and ultimately start. I am torn between Knights of the old Republic, or Oblivion. I think I can play Oblivion on my laptop. I like Star Wars ALOT, but I hear Oblivion's story is amazing...although the Star Wars story is always good. Has anyone played both? Which one do you all pefer  I'm leaning towards KOTOR because it's Star Wars, it's 4.99 (Steam Holiday sale, Oblivion is like 15, 19 for the Deluxe). I know it's VERY old...but I don't have the system to run new games. Any suggestions? Jan. 2nd is when the sale ends


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Cartoon Wars for iPod.


----------



## fastdude

Chess.


----------



## zombine210

wow, they really F*d up ME2!
after playing through Omega, i still can't get used to the crappy gamplay mechanics.

the rpg element is watered down. 

they made the shooting aspect suck by going with reloads. 
they give u a grenade launcher instead of just you throwing them, now i have to wait for my character to equip the dang thing and then switch back to my main weapon. :gun:

there is no more medi-gel, you have to run to cover to heal up.
and the cover system sucks, you have to key-press to get in and out of cover. 

the controls are all wrong, they switched spacebar & lftshift, you access your character menu with esc? wtf is that, srsly? 

and there is no map half the time, the half where it would be useful. :gun:

wow, i feel really disappointed with this game. and the blood armor from dragon age is meh. i like the customization of the regular armor. 

this does not *feel* like the sequel to Mass Effect. this is some other random half-shooter that is piggy-backing on the success of Mass Effect. lame


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Doodle Army Bootcamp  for iPod. Really fun, nice weapons and gore fx 
IDigIt for iPod. Really fun digging game. 
StickWars2 for iPod. So glad they made it free for a day. I love flicking the enemy soldiers into the air!


----------



## awildgoose

Just finished Crysis, I really hate the alien part, so annoying. Plus in the zero gravity part with the aliens that have no armour, I swear they are just a combination of other aliens. The mouth + head is almost directly drom Predator and their guns are practically needlers -.-.

Also as always, playing Flight Simulator X. Dam I love it so much, but reinstalled so gotta get all my planes and addons back.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Finished StickWars 2. Awesome game. 
Been playing a fun mining game for iPod called IDigIt.
GalaxyOnFire for iPod has been fun. 
AOE3 saw me throwing tomahawks at musketeers, that didn't go very well. 
AOM saw loads of carnage when my powerful enemy sent his entire army at my ally, not realizing that I had rebuilt my city behind his, and so I swept through his town. Sometimes I hate playing against the Norse.


----------



## BillOhio

I got Darksiders for $10 this week. I'm playing that.


----------



## Drenlin

Just played through Deus EX: GOTY...very impressed. I modded it with high res textures and models and whatnot so it didn't look so old, though.

Looking to do the same with IW, if it'll stop crashing on me. :/


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> Just played through Deus EX: GOTY...very impressed. I modded it with high res textures and models and whatnot so it didn't look so old, though.
> 
> Looking to do the same with IW, if it'll stop crashing on me. :/



Could you send me a link to the mods please?


----------



## Okedokey

Cant put down COD when i get the chance to play.


----------



## russb

Bigfella would your name begin with a K and end in an L.


----------



## Okedokey

russb said:


> Bigfella would your name begin with a K and end in an L.



nah mate, 'Awesome!' starts with an A and ends with an exclamation point.


----------



## Aastii

I have been, and would still be playing Minecraft, but getting pissed off at the lack of decent servers. Everyone wants to RP, and those that do play normal servers usually don't last long or are run by kids that are in love with mod tools and always end up messing up the map. Really really doing my head in now, especially when them dicking about crashes my very old and not very good system.

I'm going to go play company of heroes


----------



## russb

I went mad and bought Sniper Ghost Warrior and map pack yesterday off Steam for £9.99 and i am well impressed with it for the money.Anybody played it at all.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> I went mad and bought Sniper Ghost Warrior and map pack yesterday off Steam for £9.99 and i am well impressed with it for the money.Anybody played it at all.



i brought it also mate,seems good so far exept i get to the point in the mission where you have to throw the rope..i did then tried pulling up on it and all of a sudden it said i died  wtf.

edit:Just tried the Online Multiplayer,Not really impressed...maps are way too small and theres always something in your way when your walking,dont like the controls either


----------



## russb

I agree about the controls.When you are at the stage with the rope dont shoot anybody,just move to the left hand bushes and then throw the rope and you will be able to get down the cliff.


----------



## russb

Good to see new people,welcome macman and aldabright hope to hear more from you both.


----------



## dave1701

WarRock, though it's getting old becuase of hackers.


----------



## mrjack

I finally got around to playing Bioshock and I'm loving it. Completed Mafia II the other day, but I haven't played a lot of the "Jimmy's Vendetta" and "Joe's Adventure" DLCs yet. The time bonus/limit thing isn't really my cup of tea. I'll finish them some time.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

HedgeWars, as usual. I am so addicted to it lol.
Oh, and Hungry Shark Part 1 and Chop Chop Ninja on my iPod.


----------



## dangas1

minecraft
css
mount & blade warband(best game ever, chek it out, seriously)
obivion elder scrolls (cant wait till V, just have to finish main story, right now got 100 on alteration, conjuration, illusion. thieves and mages guild.)

gonna have to wait till my new rig to play games on max, i dont have anything to brag about........(ati radeon 1200 express, amd athlon x2 2.3 ghz 2 gigs ram -_-)


----------



## Brucew0619

Bejeweled 3


----------



## Bananapie

Right now I am playing Gran Turismo 5, and DC Universe Online, with a little Black Ops zombies occasionally... as far as on the PC goes, a whole lot of Starcraft 2


----------



## Troncoso

dangas1 said:


> minecraft
> css
> mount & blade warband(best game ever, chek it out, seriously)
> obivion elder scrolls (cant wait till V, just have to finish main story, right now got 100 on alteration, conjuration, illusion. thieves and mages guild.)
> 
> gonna have to wait till my new rig to play games on max, i dont have anything to brag about........(ati radeon 1200 express, amd athlon x2 2.3 ghz 2 gigs ram -_-)



I played the original mount and blade that got pretty decent reviews, but I can't for the life of me find anything appealing about the game. It's like a company with less than half the resources of bethesda tried to re-create oblivion....and failed.


----------



## Ramodkk

Bought Sniper: Ghost Warrior. I've played for 1 hour so far in 2 days, and am not impressed. The coolest part about it is the graphics. The environments look awesome. Too bad you can't do anything with it, the gameplay is meh... Like Shane said, there are lots of impassable areas where there shouldn't be. You're walking and suddenly you stop or have to jump to continue moving in areas where a baby could walk through. The second coolest part is the bullet cam when you get a head shot. That's it though, AI is weird and they misspelled some words (turn on subtitles). I would think they would do a spell check before releasing the game. Not to mention the hassle I had to go through before playing. I bought the game and could not install it until after 3 days of contacting Steam Support because I had a duplicate CD key error... Oh well.


----------



## linkin

Playing Mafia II again, when you thrown in prison, listen around to the groups of people, they start talking about how "someone set up as the bomb" and "all your base are belong to us" and "you are on the way to destruction. You have no chance to survive, make your time"


----------



## Tayl

Linkin, is that game actually any good/worth the money? I was debating on buying it for the PS3.


----------



## Aastii

FO:NV, F1 2010 and CoD4 (as per )


----------



## boo-boo

Doritos crash course, harms way, black ops, mw2, x blades


----------



## linkin

Tayl said:


> Linkin, is that game actually any good/worth the money? I was debating on buying it for the PS3.



It's quite fun, and definitely challenging on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Playing the World of Tanks beta. It's fun at times but also frustrating


----------



## DarthBrownie

Just got a 360 for Christmas last year and have like 17 damn games to beat (owned quite a bit for 3 years before owning the actual console itself).  Currently playing Doritos Crash Course (somehow can't stop playing this game seeing how simple it is) and Fable 2.  I know its not the right tread but does anyone have problems with RE5?  Seem to have the infamous disk unreadable crap for continuing my save file.


----------



## SslagleZ28

World of Warcraft Cataclysm... its badass end of story lol


----------



## Shane

Tayl said:


> Linkin, is that game actually any good/worth the money? I was debating on buying it for the PS3.



Well worth it,I really enjoyed MAFIA 2...the Graphics & story was really good.

The DLC/bonus content is crap though...would not bother with that.


----------



## Rocko

SslagleZ28 said:


> World of Warcraft Cataclysm... its badass end of story lol



Yeah! Just downed Nef yesterday!

And I bought BFBC2 yesterday on steam! Having fun in multi


----------



## Drenlin

Aastii said:


> Could you send me a link to the mods please?



Completely missed this post, sorry man

I used this thread as a guide:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1235278


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> Completely missed this post, sorry man
> 
> I used this thread as a guide:
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1235278



ty  will give it a go later


----------



## Red Love X

When I get my rig up and running, probably going to play WoW again with a buddy, and then Just Cause 2/Mafia II came as a free addition with EVGA's Superclocked GTX 570, so can't beat a free game!

Oh, and replay Dragon Age: Origins.  Played it on the PS3, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Droogie

fallout 3 was on my back log for ages and recently i've finally started with it.. i have probably about 10 hours logged so far and all i can say is WOW.  its already one of my favorite games of all time, just incredible.  i lose myself for hours at a time in this game ha.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> fallout 3 was on my back log for ages and recently i've finally started with it.. i have probably about 10 hours logged so far and all i can say is WOW.  its already one of my favorite games of all time, just incredible.  i lose myself for hours at a time in this game ha.



It is just outstanding isn't it. I played it, and initially I thought what the hell is all the hype for, it is crap. I replayed it a couple months after and was just in awe, it is quite simply a brilliant game


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> It is just outstanding isn't it. I played it, and initially I thought what the hell is all the hype for, it is crap. I replayed it a couple months after and was just in awe, it is quite simply a brilliant game



takes some time to get into it, but once it gets going its just ridiculously immersive


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> takes some time to get into it, but once it gets going its just ridiculously immersive



indeed, and on the surface it looks like there is very little to do, however, if you actually explore, do all of the little things, do all of the side quests, it is still so fun, but there is a massive world right there, most of which goes unexplored by the normal person that plays the game, and it is a shame


----------



## Dystopia

God of War 3, Black Ops campaign, Dragon Age, and of course, soldat.


----------



## SslagleZ28

31!m!n80r said:


> God of War 3, Black Ops campaign, Dragon Age, and of course, soldat.



I never played God of War is it worth it?  I have seen alot of screen shots from it and it looks intense, good story line or just alot of killing?


----------



## linkin

I've been playing minecraft:


----------



## SslagleZ28

lol that reminds me of the first Doom and Heretic lol


----------



## linkin

Minecraft is great fun, it's more like gmod than doom, you mine ore and craft stuff, and kill monsters occasionally for stuff


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ugh... way too many games on the god right now. I need to narrow it down and work on a few to finally finish the stories to them, then go back after and work on the Achievements and Trophies.

Right now I'm caught up playing Ghost Trick on my DS. It's a great little game. Good twists in the plot.

Mass Effect 2 and Little Big Planet 2 on the PS3. I still need to beat my God of War III and FF XIII. Plus several others.

Borderlands recently on 360. Still need to get further and beat both Fallouts (3 and NV...) the list goes on. Just so busy lately with my two jobs.

AND I still need more money on top of my two jobs. What the hell? v.v
I don't even spend that much... but soon I guess I will be spending close to $800-900 on a plane ticket for March. Herm.


----------



## Aastii

Project Reality, I am in love with this game, I'm just miffed that I can only play it on low settings for the moment


----------



## cppslayer

Megaman for NES and FFX


----------



## Drenlin

Just played through Mass Effect 2 on PC. I'd played it on the 360, but it looks soooo much better on PC. I didn't think there'd be a difference since it's DX9, but holy poop!

I still haven't figured out how to force AA, though. :/


----------



## lucasbytegenius

linkin said:


> I've been playing minecraft:



The graphics totally suck, man.

I've been playing:





Awesome :good:






Uber awesome :good:






Totally awesome :good:






UNBELIEVABLY FRICKING AWESOME  :good::good::good::good:


----------



## Aastii

I've been on my PSP a fair bit recently. Played MGS: Peace Walker. It was alright, but nothing great I don't think, same old japanese forced plots and awful voice acting/story

Also playing Fifa 11, and I usually don't like sports games, the last I played were Rugby League 2 and Fifa 08 on my PS2, but honestly, I am addicted to this game!! I've got it on PC too, but can't play it properly yet because my stand-in system is awful, but the little I have been able to play before rage quitting from poor performance is amazing. The fluidity of it and how realistic it seems is amazing. It is just another reason to want a gamepad though, because keyboard doesn't really work too well


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aastii said:


> I've been on my PSP a fair bit recently. Played MGS: Peace Walker. It was alright, but nothing great I don't think, same old japanese forced plots and awful voice acting/story
> 
> Also playing Fifa 11, and I usually don't like sports games, the last I played were Rugby League 2 and Fifa 08 on my PS2, but honestly, I am addicted to this game!! I've got it on PC too, but can't play it properly yet because my stand-in system is awful, but the little I have been able to play before rage quitting from poor performance is amazing. The fluidity of it and how realistic it seems is amazing. It is just another reason to want a gamepad though, because keyboard doesn't really work too well



Forgive me if you already mentioned it and I didn't notice, but whatever happened to your uber awesome rig?
EDIT: Oh I see your mboard is missing from your sig...


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> Forgive me if you already mentioned it and I didn't notice, but whatever happened to your uber awesome rig?
> EDIT: Oh I see your mboard is missing from your sig...



Long story short - Asus Warranty isn't the best, so in the last 4 months (and counting), I've had my system up and running for 1 week.

I'm sat with a brown sauce computer sat next to my monolithic case, which has all of the boxes + components on my system inside, bar the hard drive, PSU and optical drives, which are still installed, and each time I look at it (my system) I feel a slight tingling from how damn gorgeous the case is, and pissed offness that I am sat with a computer that has about as much computing power as your microwave does and is so small that it can fit under the desk without making the slightest bit of difference


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aastii said:


> Long story short - Asus Warranty isn't the best, so in the last 4 months (and counting), I've had my system up and running for 1 week.
> 
> I'm sat with a brown sauce computer sat next to my monolithic case, which has all of the boxes + components on my system inside, bar the hard drive, PSU and optical drives, which are still installed, and each time I look at it (my system) I feel a slight tingling from how damn gorgeous the case is, and pissed offness that I am sat with a computer that has about as much computing power as your microwave does and is so small that it can fit under the desk without making the slightest bit of difference



That's heart breaking, man


----------



## ModernMind

I played Dead Space 2 recently. Good game but a bit too violent and scary for a girl 
Still I finished it but I had my load of scares alright!


----------



## Ramodkk

Started playing Diablo II today, just beat Act 1  with a Lvl 15 Barbarian


----------



## Stildawn

Just Cause 2...


----------



## Shane

Supreme Commander 2,Lost Planet Colonies & Bad company 2 is what ive ben playing alot of recently.


----------



## Bananapie

I have been playing Minecraft, DC:UO and Team Fortress 2 on the PC when I have a chance.

As for the PS3, I have been playing Assassin's Creed:Brotherhood online, and Gran Turismo 5.

Absolutely love Brotherhood online. 

I am sure my gaming will pick up definitely when mid terms are over.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Archetype on my iPod is pretty awesome, going to get some other FPS games for this thing 
Battleheart on my iPod is cool as well.


----------



## Turbo10

eve online atm


----------



## SuperDuperMe

im playing battleifled 1942 atm, bought for a fiver from game and i must say for its age it still beats alot of the newer games


----------



## Drenlin

Turbo10 said:


> eve online atm



Same, I'm having a go at the 2 week trial thing...seems interesting so far but I don't like traveling. I've just got up and raided the kitchen several times waiting on my dude to fly somewhere...

The community seems cool though. They didn't laugh at me too much when I couldn't figure out how to put a gun on my shuttle.

Is my dude original enough?


----------



## linkin

Drenlin said:


> Same, I'm having a go at the 2 week trial thing...seems interesting so far but I don't like traveling. I've just got up and raided the kitchen several times waiting on my dude to fly somewhere...
> 
> The community seems cool though. They didn't laugh at me too much when I couldn't figure out how to put a gun on my shuttle.
> 
> Is my dude original enough?



He's a ginger Elvis with a moustache!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Near Orbit Vanguard Alliance is fricking AWESOME!!
Seeing as I have a really sucky computer right now, iPod games are just about the best I can get.


----------



## Turbo10

Drenlin said:


> Same, I'm having a go at the 2 week trial thing...seems interesting so far but I don't like traveling. I've just got up and raided the kitchen several times waiting on my dude to fly somewhere...
> 
> The community seems cool though. They didn't laugh at me too much when I couldn't figure out how to put a gun on my shuttle.
> 
> Is my dude original enough?



quick tip, warping to 0m of a stargate is faster than autopilot so if you wanna get there quick manually warp to each stargate  otherwise it takes ages.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I'm thankfully gettiing back into to pc gaming atm, I've been playing thorugh mass effect but i had to re-install windows 7 and lost my save games (even though I thought I saved them) so I'm lazy to do the first 10 hours again 

Played fallout new vegas, liked it, but had some issues with the coding as well as the gameplay, I missed not having a place like megaton as the starting point where you get your own house and what not but I may missed something (loved Fallout 3 btw)
Just got supreme commander and that is pretty awesome, got grid, dirt, fuel and mercenaries 2 today in the post.


----------



## Drenlin

Turbo10 said:


> quick tip, warping to 0m of a stargate is faster than autopilot so if you wanna get there quick manually warp to each stargate  otherwise it takes ages.



True, but that requires me to actually be at the computer, haha


----------



## Ankur

Anyone remember this game?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Anyone else played Fuel? not sure how in depth the games is but it seems good, off roading is fun in this game, dunno about the rest of the game but the graphics are really nice.


----------



## Masterfulks

innercx said:


> I'm thankfully gettiing back into to pc gaming atm, I've been playing thorugh mass effect but i had to re-install windows 7 and lost my save games (even though I thought I saved them) so I'm lazy to do the first 10 hours again
> 
> Played fallout new vegas, liked it, but had some issues with the coding as well as the gameplay, I missed not having a place like megaton as the starting point where you get your own house and what not but I may missed something (loved Fallout 3 btw)
> Just got supreme commander and that is pretty awesome, got grid, dirt, fuel and mercenaries 2 today in the post.



New Vegas has a few spots where you get your own place....

At least one in Vegas, and some spread out in the smaller areas.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

OMG Nexuiz is so fricking AWESOME!!!
http://www.nexuiz.com/classic.php


----------



## lucasbytegenius

N.O.V.A 2. It's fricking AWESOME!!!


----------



## Dystopia

Bad Company 2. Bad Company 2. Bad Company 2. Dragon Age: Origins. Bad Company 2. Dragon Age :Origins. Did I mention Bad Company 2? 

Really, I have been playing a *lot* of BC2. Just love the game. Played on a hardcore server today, was OK until all the retards just started sniping. Playing rush, and half the attackers snipe  Although, on a different server, it was funny, these 1 or 2 squads kept camping in the same location, and my squad kept going there and killing them  Idiots xD

And I've played Dragon Age a lot too.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

[YT]msadQkD5xYU[/YT]


----------



## SuperDuperMe

MW, Crysis, BC2, WaW and dawn of war 2


----------



## mihir




----------



## ice

I'm playing MW2, MW1 and Oblivion. Wonderful shizz


----------



## karma charger

hmmm....i decided to go old skool and started playing day of defeat and counter strike 1.6. also playing some garry's mod. soon as i get my quad core, maybe some black ops...maybe


----------



## karma charger

Ankur said:


> Anyone remember this game?



that game is OLD! remeber playin that when i was 8


----------



## salvage-this

Starcraft 2!  It is so awesome.  I never liked RTS games before this one.  Protoss FTW!


----------



## Ankur

karma charger said:


> that game is OLD! remeber playin that when i was 8



Well yeah the first time I played it was an awesome realistic experience. I am currently playing it after 7 years awaiting new PC.


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> Starcraft 2!  It is so awesome.  I never liked RTS games before this one.  Protoss FTW!



Starcraft 2 is brilliant,It also got me into Rts games.

Im still playing the usual,SC2,BC2,L4D2 and occasionally Medal of Honor MP. 

Was going to get Homefront but i think i will pass after all the reviews :/


----------



## Turbo10

Nevakonaza said:


> Starcraft 2 is brilliant,It also got me into Rts games.
> 
> Im still playing the usual,SC2,BC2,L4D2 and occasionally Medal of Honor MP.
> 
> Was going to get Homefront but i think i will pass after all the reviews :/



i think its starcraft 2 is an alright game, bit overrated. Its not bad but i can think of better rts's. Its pretty much the same as warcraft 3 anyway


----------



## mihir

Playing Counter Strike 1.6 With my cousin and roomate at home.
The only game that runs on his laptop


----------



## Ramodkk

Turbo10 said:


> i think its starcraft 2 is an alright game, bit overrated. Its not bad but i can think of better rts's. Its pretty much the same as warcraft 3 anyway



Yes, the engine is very similar, both from the same creator. But the games' content is different, we're talking two different poles here.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Been playing Dues Ex (the original) since there's a new one coming out soon, bought it probably a year ago but never actually played it until now. Is it just me or is the aiming in that game absolutely impossible? I swear I would stand 2 metres from a guy, be aiming directly at his chest with the pistol, fire an entire clip, and miss with every shot. @[email protected]
Only played the first level where you go up the statue of liberty so far so maybe my pistol skill just isn't upgraded enough. Do hope it gets better though because it's seriously annoying.


----------



## Aastii

I've been on the hunt for a PSP RPG game recently. Finished Crisis core, which is an epic game, I played Kingdom Hearts and thought it was dreadful. We will see...

For what I have actually been playing though, Allods, Company of Heroes, Rome: Toral War, Minecraft and Project Reality, all in different amounts, and not necessarily in that order


----------



## jd132

AH, Well for me its Borderlands, BlackOps, and MW2!!!


----------



## ZachSand

Black Ops, Command and Conquer:Tiberium Wars, Dragon Age 2!

All for the 360.


----------



## linkin

ZachSand said:


> Black Ops, Command and Conquer:Tiberium Wars, Dragon Age 2!
> 
> All for the 360.



What's it like playing an RTS on a controller? I haven't tried it, thought you might like to share your experiences


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> What's it like playing an RTS on a controller? I haven't tried it, thought you might like to share your experiences



It is surprisingly very, very easy, but not surprisingly, you can't react or perform actions as quickly as you could on a PC


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aastii said:


> It is surprisingly very, very easy, but not surprisingly, you can't react or perform actions as quickly as you could on a PC



I think I would hate playing an RTS with a controller. Besides, I like my mouse haha


----------



## lucasbytegenius

All the games I've been playing lately have been on my iPod:
Minigore, I just got it today, it rocks 
Archetype
N.O.V.A 2
Angry Birds
Real Racing 2
Cut the Rope


----------



## linkin

Tetris on my Nokia E63


----------



## fastdude

World of tanks, decent game especially for free, great visuals/type diversity and the match system for battles is good for whatever level you're at (I sound like an advert lol)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

fastdude said:


> World of tanks, decent game especially for free, great visuals/type diversity and the match system for battles is good for whatever level you're at (I sound like an advert lol)



Wish I had a better machine so I could run it, the site looks awesome alone


----------



## C4Radon

TF2, and an online flash game "Happy Wheels" surprisingly good. A little bit of CS:S and got back to playing some Q3.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Call Of Duty Blackops, Batman Arkham Assylum, TDU2 and GTA IV EFLC.


----------



## Dystopia

lucasbytegenius said:


> [YT]msadQkD5xYU[/YT]



-Retro activated  *-FAILED-* *SMASH* *Gets up* *Bigass gun points at him** "Oh, shit" xD


----------



## lucasbytegenius

31!m!n80r said:


> -Retro activated  *-FAILED-* *SMASH* *Gets up* *Bigass gun points at him** "Oh, shit" xD



hahaha I know, right? I love that movie


----------



## Drenlin

Guys, help me....my trial ended yesterday, and now I'm actually considering subscribing to EVE Online. 

I detest the idea of paying $15 a month for an MMO....but it actually has good gamepley, and you can pay for your account with ingame money after a while...but then I _have_ to play enough to pay it off, or else pay $15 again....but it's so fun....but it takes so much time...except you can train and sell stuff while offline...but that's still some mandatory play time if I want it free...but...but...aah!


Why is there no F2P clone? There's a zillion of them for WoW...


----------



## jtm9emo

Black-Ops campaign mode
Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer
CoH Opposing Fronts


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Minigore (most random game I ever played I swear )
Archetype
N.O.V.A 2


----------



## Turbo10

im suprised at you guys saying WOW is fun , its addictive and although i used to play it a lot I never actually enjoyed it. You want to get to the highest level because you think itll be fun, then its shit, then you make a new char and start again. Meh i wont go back to wow. 

Im playing neverwinter nights 2 with a friend atm bit of GTA san andreas, trying to understand dwarf fortress and minecraft


----------



## Troncoso

Turbo10 said:


> im suprised at you guys saying WOW is fun , its addictive and although i used to play it a lot I never actually enjoyed it. You want to get to the highest level because you think itll be fun, then its shit, then you make a new char and start again. Meh i wont go back to wow.
> 
> Im playing neverwinter nights 2 with a friend atm bit of GTA san andreas, trying to understand dwarf fortress and minecraft



Oddly enough I think I have agree with you on WoW. I login in everyday....and I actually do something like a dungeon or achievment  farming, or a raid....once a week. Rift is slowly taking its place, but I fear the same thing will happen to it as well. It's alot harder to level, and since every race of the same faction starts in the same zone, alts are near impossible to get going. Oh well, maybe I'll just stop mmo's and save my self 15 -30 dollars a month.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Cut the Rope and Tiny Wings on the iPod.


----------



## mihir

Fruit Ninja on HTC Desire






Played Just Cause 2 on PC.Now that is some money down the drain.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> Fruit Ninja on HTC Desire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played Just Cause 2 on PC.Now that is some money down the drain.



Fruit Ninja is AWESOME!!!


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Fruit Ninja is AWESOME!!!



Yepp.
My only pass time during class.


----------



## jd132

BlackOps, Borderlands, L4D2.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Angry Birds.


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Angry Birds.



on what?


----------



## Dystopia

Drenlin said:


> Guys, help me....my trial ended yesterday, and now I'm actually considering subscribing to EVE Online.
> 
> I detest the idea of paying $15 a month for an MMO....but it actually has good gamepley, and you can pay for your account with ingame money after a while...but then I _have_ to play enough to pay it off, or else pay $15 again....but it's so fun....but it takes so much time...except you can train and sell stuff while offline...but that's still some mandatory play time if I want it free...but...but...aah!
> 
> 
> Why is there no F2P clone? There's a zillion of them for WoW...



Haha, don't get sucked into it man...

Pay for one month, then drop it, unless you play enough to pay for with in game money. And if you don't play enough after a while, just drop it 

@Luke, angry birds is awesome!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> on what?


iPod Touch 4G 


31!m!n80r said:


> @Luke, angry birds is awesome!



I know, it's awesome!


----------



## jd132

Now Crysis 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!  
:gun:  :gun:


----------



## voyagerfan99

*Acquired* a copy of Homefront so I'm gonna start playing that


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ wish i could but iv gotta wait until next month untill i can download the other half of the bloody game  got crysis 2 coing tommorow though


----------



## CraigEvander

Have been enjoying some nice FM 2011 lately. Also can't stop playing that darn Dota (but i think that after the WoW period this is an upgrade)


----------



## smdrmr6

*Currently Playing Computer Games*

I am currently playing the computer games called Assassins Creed Brotherhood. The story has got better. And you have to play with the character Ezio here.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

im on to crysis 2 now  so far it is amazing me , loved the first one but the gunplay was lacking, this is just perfect and online is more than the cod series....and im a major fanboy of cod so i think this is my new favourite

well see how homefront fairs at weekend and see if i chaneg my mind


----------



## jd132

nice...lol...still dnt have mine yet


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I SO FRICKING LOVE THE MACHINE GUN IN NEXUIZ!!!!! 
Anyways...killed 24 people in a row.


----------



## Aastii

Mafia 2, it is such an excellent game. I would say if you like GTA, you would like this, but honestly I found it much, much different to GTA because things are slightly more realistic.

For instance, they don't go for random cheap humour on the radio or with people in the sterets, people that you do missions for aren't all eccentric, they are professionals and what they ask you to do and how to do it actually make sense, guns don't need 6 or 7 headshots to kill certain people, a well placed shot will take them down in one, where as 3 or 4 limb shots will make them fall.

Graphically, it is very, very pretty, and it is a game where Physx makes a huge difference, from simple things like cloth movements to wood splinters and explosions. It is an example of how Physx should be used. It isn't just a gimmick, because of what it brings it makes it even more fun.

The story is very very good, which is refreshing for a Rockstar game where it is usually so far fetched, full of stupid characters and where you can guess what is going to happen 3 or 4 missions before it happens.

The crime system too is exceptional compared to GTA. Police aren't psychic, if they or someone else don't see you commit a crime, or if you get out of there before the police arrive, they don't come after you. You may get wanted, and until you change your clothes or a certain amount of time passes, if they see you and recognise you, they will begin to come after you

I've not tried mods yet, but from what I have heard there is a strong mod community, so that should hopefully keep things fun for a lot longer after the game itself.

On a side note, I've been playing LoL too, which is a lot of fun with friends. Did anyone else watch the Riot vs IGN game last night that was streamed? Pendragon is a beast


----------



## bm23

tried a bit of crysis 2. quite good i guess. i was surprised that my rig could max it out. im running a core i7 2.93ghz, 4gb ram and a 9600gt (yeah, it's old, i know ). Im only running it on 1280x1024 though. highest my screen would go. 
I still prefer the gameplay of killzone 3. i really like the weighty feel of the movement, very realistic and the weapons are so much fun


----------



## Dystopia

Fallout 3, BC2, soon GTA 4.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Mafia 2, it is such an excellent game.



Yeah Mafia 2 is an awesome game,I enjoyed playing it so much...although the DLC was so disappointing in my opinion,Stupid timers...stupid missions that are repetitive...i was expecting in the DLC extra missions that carry on the vito scaletta story but no..... 

I just hope there will be a Mafia 3.



sbheinz said:


> I'm playing BFBCII still and anxiously awaiting BF3... I would play other MMOG but they seem to take more time than I have at the moment.



I'm still on BC2 too,Although i am starting to get a bit bored with it now,
It would be nice if they could squeeze in an extra map pack or something before BF3 comes out just to tie us over,Surely they have more Maps out there that did not make it into the game!


----------



## Aastii

I've heard nothing but bad things about the Mafia 2 DLC, glad I didn't get it when it was just over a quid on Steam sales, would have been a huge waste.

I'm currently playing League of Legends and Bioshock mainly.

It is the first time I've played Bioshock and been able to play it properly. Previously, it always freaked me out so much I never got past the medical ward part, but I am loving it so much


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Archetype. Getting really good. Changed the gyroscope sensitivity to high and now it's like...Bullets? Pffft...Watch me dodge them and IMPALE YOU WITH A GIANT AXE!!! and Watch out for that...MISSILE!!

Even some of the pros are getting confused by my rapid turn-arounds, it's sad


----------



## Dark Presh

I'm playing Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines. It's an excellent RPG with a pen a paper element (loads of different stats like charisma and dexterity). Look it up, awesome game!


----------



## Dystopia

31!m!n80r said:


> Fallout 3, BC2, soon GTA 4.



NVM GTA 4...stupid laptop isn't good enough 

ok so its not a stupid laptop, i love it but still...


----------



## mihir

Mafia ii was amazing the graphics and everything.But it was pretty short or the awesomeness of the game made it seem short. But you cant compare it to gta both are a bit different.I play gta to blow steam off and play mafia if I want some quality gaming.I too loved the police system.I also modded mafia a bit and loved it.I like the shooting in mafia.anyways can someone tell me if I did not like crysis would I like bioshock2 I found the opening a bit dull so wanted to know whether I should continue or not.also how is killzone never played it.I don't like games like bfbc2 or cod or crysis but like games like mafia hitman and gta and batman aa.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm all over the place..

Portal2...Dragon Age II...The Sims: Medieval...and GTA4


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mihir said:


> Mafia ii was amazing the graphics and everything.But it was pretty short or the awesomeness of the game made it seem short. But you cant compare it to gta both are a bit different.I play gta to blow steam off and play mafia if I want some quality gaming.I too loved the police system.I also modded mafia a bit and loved it.I like the shooting in mafia.anyways can someone tell me if I did not like crysis would I like bioshock2 I found the opening a bit dull so wanted to know whether I should continue or not.also how is killzone never played it.I don't like games like bfbc2 or cod or crysis but like games like mafia hitman and gta and batman aa.



i think bioshock is a very aquired taste, i dont think you can really go off wether you liked crysis or not as its just immensley different.

i personally hated both bioshocks and would rather eat myself than have a look at the new one there bringing out, that doesnt mean you will like it or not like it but its somehting to take into consideration.

i have friends that think its amazing and bought both on day of release, i would suggest buying it cheap if your getting it for pc or renting if your going console

(the reason i didnt like it is because it feels really sluggish imo, and it was just a really slow starting game, that said the graphics are amazing)


----------



## ComputerGirl84

The sims 3 base game, finally have a computer to run it on.
I'm waiting for my expansion packs to be delivered.


----------



## Turbo10

bit of wow bit of sins of a solar empire, bit of supreme commander forged alliance bit of this bit of that


----------



## NyxCharon

Minecraft, Sims:Medieval, Portal2, and NFS:MostWanted atm.


----------



## epidemik

On the verge of a starcraft 2 addiction. Right before finals too. Awesome.


----------



## Ramodkk

Starcraft 2. Mostly custom maps


----------



## SuperDuperMe

started playing WaW again , nearly finished it, got blazing angels 2 today for a fiver but it sucks without a flight stick and i cant afford one yet


----------



## salvage-this

Starcraft 2 mostly.  I'm close to getting out of the Bronze league (finally)  I am also playing BFBC2 now that I do not get BSODs whenever I play it.  Anxiously awaiting BF3.


----------



## teamhex

Just beat portal 2, great game, now im on Crysis 2. Insanely fun when you learn the controls and use them effectively. Defiantly waiting on battlefield 3 at this point. Should look downright amazing.
Little screen shot  
http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/5546497/img/5546497.jpg


----------



## Aastii

Yesterday morning, CoD2 dropped through my door 

And I bought ArmA 2 combines ops through Steam deal, so been playing through them. I have ArmA on disc anyway and love it, but have been finding mods for it. I initially bought it purely for when ArmA 2 PR comes out, but have found Invasion 1944 now too which looks 

CoD2 is a really, really fun game. I find it a lot easier than the later installments, however because of that those that have honed their skills are very, very good at it. It is more forgiving, until you get someone that has dedicated a lot of time to the game


----------



## Perkomate

crysis 2. that is all. I got it about 3 days ago, and have around 5 or 6 hours of campaign play time. FTW


----------



## linkin

ArmA II, I'm loving it, but the controls are hard to learn and some of the missions are very bugged, or just have no real pressing objective, and are difficult, even on regular difficulty. It's really fun though... even if I prefer the controls of BF2


----------



## wolfeking

Old Releases for sure. I have played through the 2010 MOH, and BFBC2 on the campaign modes.


----------



## epidemik

Anyone who wants to play starcraft 2, shoot me a PM. Im quickly becoming addicted. Still not very good (Ranked 2nd in bronze) but I'm feel like I'm learning pretty fast.


----------



## CraigEvander

Anyone else around here enjoying rift and FM2011?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

[YT]Fli2x--Crjk[/YT]


----------



## Shane

lucasbytegenius said:


> [YT]Fli2x--Crjk[/YT]



That game looks fantastic considering its on an Iphone.


----------



## Intel_man

man I kick ass...


----------



## Turbo10

linkin said:


> ArmA II, I'm loving it, but the controls are hard to learn and some of the missions are very bugged, or just have no real pressing objective, and are difficult, even on regular difficulty. It's really fun though... even if I prefer the controls of BF2



Arma 2 is one of the hardest games there is, and you cant compare it to BF2 thats like comparing paintballing to actual guns


----------



## Intel_man

ArmA 2 isn't hard... it's just realistic.


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> Arma 2 is one of the hardest games there is, and you cant compare it to BF2 thats like comparing paintballing to actual guns



I didn't find ArmA difficult at all, but then again it was only the controls to get used to. Coming from BF2 or CoD, it is a completely different game and very hard to get to grips with, but if you even played any similar games for any periods of time (PR, Operation Flashpoint), it is a cake walk.

I do agree with him though that the controls are just plain stupid. What is wrong with having commands via a menu, and not EVERYTHING via menus? To pick your weapon, menu, to get in or out of a vehicle, menu, to open a door, menu, I mean wtf. I want my space bar to make me stand up from crouching, not open a menu, and I don't want to have to go over to my enter key to play with, you guessed it, a menu. Also, the fact that the menu is there and you have to read a hell of a lot of options, unless you know the full thing off by heart, makes gameplay less immersive, and draws your attention away from the battle.

It isn't explained very well how to give orders either, and the AI seem to be super human at spotting enemies, whilst completely thick in a lot of other situations.

Still, online it is great fun, and roll on end of 2011/start-mid 2012 for PR:ArmA2


----------



## Perkomate

OMG. got portal 2 a few days ago, it is easily my most favourite game of 2011 and that's after finishing Crysis 2 twice. The storyline, the jokes, the downright annoyance of the simple puzzles that I struggle with combine to make one of the best games i've played.


----------



## Twist86

New update 

Gothic 3 (Community Patched)
Morrowind
Minecraft
Dragon Age (#2 sucked too much)
Final Fantasy 7




Perkomate said:


> OMG. got portal 2 a few days ago, it is easily my most favourite game of 2011 and that's after finishing Crysis 2 twice. The storyline, the jokes, the downright annoyance of the simple puzzles that I struggle with combine to make one of the best games i've played.


I did love the dialog though ESPECIALLY in the "old zones" the "lemon rant" Glados makes is pure gold. I went through it twice but then my cousin got home from his trip and wanted his steam account back.


----------



## 1337dingo

well installed age of conan, so will see what thats like when i get home, should be good


----------



## SuperDuperMe

tried to play vietcong 2 yesterday, wanted to kill myself

for some reason i cant bring myself to play anything lately


----------



## 1337dingo

hmm tryed age of conan, said my account does not exist even thow i checked and its online and paid for.. really wired, gonna email them this arvo


----------



## Perkomate

Twist86 said:


> New update
> 
> Gothic 3 (Community Patched)
> Morrowind
> Minecraft
> Dragon Age (#2 sucked too much)
> Final Fantasy 7
> 
> 
> 
> I did love the dialog though ESPECIALLY in the "old zones" the "lemon rant" Glados makes is pure gold. I went through it twice but then my cousin got home from his trip and wanted his steam account back.



the old zones are classic. Cave johnson with his "The boys from the lab..." stuff, and everything tries to kill you. crazy fun


----------



## wolfeking

got tired of being bored,so I went and scanned the 2 for 10 bin down at Walmart. Now Im playing Age of Empires II, and its hard. so... may take some time on this one.


----------



## CraigEvander

Played a little RIFT for a couple of days. Very nice MMORPG


----------



## Ankur

Playing Crysis 2 campaign for the second time and of course Fifa 11 with some Vietcong multiplayer. 
Any one knows when is GTA V releasing?


----------



## tangle008

UFC 2010, Home Front, CoD:Black Ops <---- PS3


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> Playing Crysis 2 campaign for the second time and of course Fifa 11 with some Vietcong multiplayer.
> Any one knows when is GTA V releasing?



I think I must be one of the only people that loved Fifa 11 on PC.

My Medal of Honor : Frontline arrived today. Time to crack the emulator out again . I bought it purely for the first D-Day mission. That is something we are sorely lacking - forget the modern warfare games, we need a WW2 game, but with the modern graphics/gameplay, especially one with the landings. Though an horrific event, it is awesome to play on a game, because of the sheer scale of it.

I would also like a game from the German perspective too. I know we have CoH that does all of that, but I mean an FPS game, and without any of this high concept story line crap, an actual, factual representation of what happened, like CoH had


----------



## wolfeking

I second that. Id love to see the war, first person, as a German in storyline. 

Or a good FPS WW:I game from either side.


----------



## Aastii

wolfeking said:


> I second that. Id love to see the war, first person, as a German in storyline.
> 
> Or a good FPS WW:I game from either side.



WWI wouldn't work I don't think. A lot of sitting in trenches, running, getting shot, next level. Wouldn't really be reflective of the war itself if it was anything else


----------



## wolfeking

there was more than just that. Actually the first few years of the war were faily mobile. It wasnt until around 1916 that it resulted in trench warefare.


----------



## zombine210

Just finished STALKER: Call of Pripyat.
i honestly expected the ending to be a lot harder. i was saving up all my good guns and ammo for it, and then boom! it was over just like that 

i'll play it again someday, but i also got a psp with the 3rd birthday, so i'll be playing that for now


----------



## Thanatos

just beat BioShock 2, got the bad ending though.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Minecraft FTW!!! 
Who's got a server? I'll join!


----------



## Hsv_Man

Currently playing Dirt 3 and just purchased the map pack "Escalation" for Black Ops  on PC heard the new zombie level is epic.


----------



## russb

lucasbytegenius said:


> Minecraft FTW!!!
> Who's got a server? I'll join!



 I think you will find Aastii has his own server.


----------



## GamingMonitors

Starcraft 2 baby! All the way.... They've made so many improvements from broodwars, it's addicting and challenging at the same time!


----------



## wolfeking

MW2 on Xbox. Got owned a few times, and am learning fast.


----------



## spencer_markie

at the moment: I'm playing google chrome's angry birds haha! but seriously..I'm playing fifa 11. anybody here plays?


----------



## Ankur

spencer_markie said:


> at the moment: I'm playing google chrome's angry birds haha! but seriously..I'm playing fifa 11. anybody here plays?



Angry Birds the best browser game haha. . . me too playin Fifa 11 on PC, Fifa 11 wouldn't end up before fifa 12 releases.


----------



## zombine210

dragon age origins. getting the juggernaut armor was hella difficult, but it looks so awesome.


----------



## spencer_markie

Ankur said:


> Angry Birds the best browser game haha. . . me too playin Fifa 11 on PC, Fifa 11 wouldn't end up before fifa 12 releases.



thats true..angry birds is quite challenging..I'm looking forward for fifa 12 because of the new collision engine that they mentioned. they said that players can actually dive or flop.


----------



## ktec

wow, been on a non-stop gaming craze and im spending too much time...just beat Crysis, BF:BC2, Blackops...

Just started:  *L4D2, Overlord 2(super fun), Civilization 4(tiring), Dirt3(AWESOME race game) and Devil May Cry 4 *


----------



## Aastii

ArmA 2. It is just perfection. I've been playing with a clan that are playing a role in testing PR ArmA 2, and it is such a top game when you have a group of people taking it seriously, and when you have a well designed map. I am in love with this game now


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> ArmA 2. It is just perfection. I've been playing with a clan that are playing a role in testing PR ArmA 2, and it is such a top game when you have a group of people taking it seriously, and when you have a well designed map. I am in love with this game now



I know right, I love it. I prefer OA's menu/command system though.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I know right, I love it. I prefer OA's menu/command system though.



I was playing Combined Ops modded, not ArmA 2 or OA


----------



## bm23

inFamous 2 and KZ3 multiplayer


----------



## Ambushed

Crysis, now Fable III


----------



## Shane

Medal Of Honour (2010) Multiplayer, It’s an alright game, Shame because this game but could have been so much better.

Love the Shotguns in it though, allot of fun with them and they seem to have allot of power compared to the Shottys in BC2 which imo are weak.


----------



## Ripjaws

Modern Warfare 2 

SOCOM 4


----------



## Hsv_Man

Since getting my new LED monitor games look so much better, mostly been playing Just Cause 2 and GTA IV.


----------



## The Chad

The Just Cause 2 demo, over and over.. I need to buy it!


----------



## NDSUTopGun

FSX.  COD WAW.  COD MW2.  COD BO.  BFBC2.  DiRT 2.  Got a free copy of Shattered Horizons with a recently purchased LGA 1366 i7.  Meh.


----------



## Turbo10

NDSUTopGun said:


> FSX.  COD WAW.  COD MW2.  COD BO.  BFBC2.  DiRT 2.  Got a free copy of Shattered Horizons with a recently purchased LGA 1366 i7.  Meh.



is shattered horizons any good? i considered the paid version a while ago


----------



## Russ88765

Just got ahold of the Windows compatible version of Quake and Quake 2. Totally loving them both, particularly 2 though because it runs great. I know they're old games, but I can't run many of the modern ones.


----------



## Turbo10

completed Pokemon White, now EV training pokemon for Wifi battles


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> completed Pokemon White, now EV training pokemon for Wifi battles



I have only ever done that on Sapphire. Never again. 200 hours on one save is enough for me thanks


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> I have only ever done that on Sapphire. Never again. 200 hours on one save is enough for me thanks



haha yeah its long and boring, but wifi battles make it worthwhile


----------



## NyxCharon

Well i just got a massive amount of games thanks to the steam sale, so i'll be playing all of those. Atm I'm playing darksiders, around 40% done atm. Pretty good so far, and I definitely like the zelda like dunegons in it.


----------



## Shane

Still playing BC2 online but it is starting to get a bit boring now, Im glad it’s not all that long until BF3 comes out.

In the meanwhile im going to play Duke Nukem Forever and F.E.A.R.


----------



## mehul

Road rash-Its a very old title but one the best bike games ever.
Hitman Blood Money-One of the best games I have ever played,desperately waiting for the 5th one.


----------



## Turbo10

mehul said:


> Road rash-Its a very old title but one the best bike games ever.
> Hitman Blood Money-One of the best games I have ever played,desperately waiting for the 5th one.



oh god i remeber that on ps1, driving round running people over smacking bikers round the head with chains


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> oh god i remeber that on ps1, driving round running people over smacking bikers round the head with chains



I remember that on the mega drive. In fact I still have it on my mega drive


----------



## Bananapie

Right now, I am really only playing Uncharted 3's multiplayer beta, and then Age of Empires 2. Some Call of Duty Black Ops on occasion.


----------



## tech savvy

bump.

fallout new vegas and medal of honor.

im waiting for battlefield 3 to be released.


----------



## salvage-this

tech savvy said:


> im waiting for battlefield 3 to be released.


 
Same here.  It looks so good.

I just figured out why my system was crashing while playing BFBC2.  Unfortunately it was MSI Afterburner .  So I have been playing that.  I'm still new at the game but I am getting the hang of it.


----------



## Perkomate

just downloaded a copy of TF2 from steam. Going pretty well, on like my 4th game I went 28-18. Only playing 2fort, because it is quite obviously the best map in the world.


----------



## Hsv_Man

I have been playing Dirt 1 and Fallout New Vegas for the past week they are great games. :good:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Assasins creed bortherhood for me and hawx


----------



## wellhellothere

Mirrors Edge again... still LOVE that game.

Just put this up on my wall after getting it printed from a canvas printer

(in Sepia)

http://www.imgbase.info/images/safe-wallpapers/video_games/mirrors_edge/14371_mirrors_edge.jpg


----------



## Perkomate

pic's broken for me


----------



## spirit

Burnout 3 Takedown on the Xbox 360, and Burnout Revenge on the Xbox 360 too  Got lots of other games but these are my favourites. I don't play games on the PC anymore but I used to.


----------



## DMGrier

Halo Reach on the xbox 360 and Bastion, Forsaken World and Team Fortress 2 on steam on my laptop.

I would like to recommend to you all Bastion. It is a lot of fun and it is only $14.99 on Steam and it is a interesting/challanging story.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX48y24t9iU


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Team Fortress 2. Awesome.
Also bought Counter Strike: Source on Steam for $5, probably will be playing that too.


----------



## wellhellothere

Perkomate said:


> pic's broken for me



Fixed


----------



## CyrustheVirus

Hello fellow Gamers, 

I'm new to the forum, but I'd thought I'd tell everyone what I've been recently playing.

Battlefield Bad Company 2, and Project Blackout when I don't want something as serious to play. I'm going to start a character on Global Agenda tonight though, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Cowboy2011

I’m playing GTA IV, the game is totally awesome and I play this game very often.


----------



## wolfeking

Bf2.


----------



## Turbo10

terraria and minecraft, also wiating for gran turismo 4 to be delivered cause i lost it, B spec ftw!


----------



## BassAddict

I play Starcraft II, Civilization 5, Dungeon Siege III, La Noire, and, Black Ops currently.

Soon, I will be playing Rage, and Diablo III. I don't have much time for games, but since I love video games, I find the time for them.. hah. I will become a hermit when Diablo III comes out!


----------



## skidude

Any opinions on Dungeon Siege III BassAddict? Was thinking about playing it but noticed it had some average reviews.

Currently digging Warcraft 3 and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## BassAddict

skidude said:


> Any opinions on Dungeon Siege III BassAddict? Was thinking about playing it but noticed it had some average reviews.
> 
> Currently digging Warcraft 3 and Mass Effect 2.



I played it on the xbox 360, and I really liked the game overall. I enjoyed the game even more because my wife actually wanted to play with me! (More on this later) 

However, the game looked pretty good on the xbox, as far as, graphics are concerned. The gameplay and camera panning was really smooth, the storyline was great, the dialog with voice over was spot on (sometimes the dialog between characters can take a while), it _didn't_ have a corny feel to it, and the difficulty was superb! (I forgot what setting we used, but the game gave us a real challenge). I haven't had a a game give me a challenge for a while. It felt great dying every so often, because it didn't feel impossible, and it was nice to know that the developers took the time to balance the attributes of the characters.

Now, that I got my wife to like a game (Oh my god), I mentioned to her that we could use a gamepad profiler (Pinnacle Game Profiler), and play more games like Dungeon Siege with our xbox controllers. I have a buddy who has Dungeon Siege III on the PC, so I figured I would give it a try after I get the controller setup. And, now I will be moving to full fledged PC gaming soon! I had no idea a gamepad profiler existed until it dawned on me to google it one day.. haha


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

the games in the mature section on newgrounds are fun for the whole family XD lol but i sold my xbox a while ago and my PC is too shitty for gaming so i got nothing


----------



## DarthBrownie

Currently playing Gears 3, Starcraft 2, and Disgaea 2.  Once Christmas time starts rolling in, I'll be adding Assassins Creed: Revelations, Battlefield 3, and The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword


----------



## Ankur

Playing in PC: Civ 5, F1 10, FIFA 11, Deus EX HR.
I was about to pre-order BF3 then suddenly I realized its cost was up 50%. i.e it was 1000 Rs, now it is 1500, in USD it was 20$ now it is 30$.


----------



## skidude

If you pre-order it here in the US it's $60, even for the PC version.... I hate that, I want my $50 PC games back.


----------



## Ankur

Here its 60$ for Xbox version and 30$ for PC, Lets see how it goes on, is it really limited version? Why would anyone create limited version? It just a marketing strategy I guess. Will start forming a clan for BF3 till then.


----------



## bm23

playing Burnout Paradise on PS3. Had it for years but only playing it now  great game, but i really miss burnout revenge. Best burnout game ever!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dead island and left 4 dead 2 for me, i must say dead island is a lot better than i expected.

I am really enjoying it, just wish guns were a bit more readily available.


----------



## ben7303

My main game atm it Eve online


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> I am really enjoying it, just wish guns were a bit more readily available.



welcome to the real world


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Turbo10 said:


> welcome to the real world




Haha fair, i really am loving the game so far, i think the graphics are a bit overrated as they dont look uber nice like i was expecting, still eye candy though


----------



## kennebell347

I tried Global Agenda. I am not quite sure what I am doing in the game yet. Anyone play?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Is that the f2p on steam? I was thinking of getting it but my DL limit suck so it would have to be good before i waste my downloads


----------



## Thanatos

Playing BF:BC2 Multiplayer and I too wish better guns would be easier to unlock. I'm very bad at most FPS's, and this is no exception. In an average Rush game, I'll average about 5 kills and about 20-25 deaths. Seems unfair that the guys who kick butt also have the best weapons and gadgets.


----------



## DarthBrownie

Green dog252 said:


> Playing BF:BC2 Multiplayer and I too wish better guns would be easier to unlock. I'm very bad at most FPS's, and this is no exception. In an average Rush game, I'll average about 5 kills and about 20-25 deaths. Seems unfair that the guys who kick butt also have the best weapons and gadgets.



Doesn't matter what weapon or gadget you use, as long as you get used to one you like to own people.  This is Battlefield were talking about so use those vehicles to your advantage, spot enemies (q for pc, select/back button for console) before shooting at them or even ones you can't reach, and this is a heavily team-based game compared to other popular shooters like the CoD series so go on a slower pace.  There are destructible buildings on this game so any explosive's can take down a part of a wall or even a whole architecture itself if the blast is that powerful.


----------



## salvage-this

Green dog252 said:


> Playing BF:BC2 Multiplayer and I too wish better guns would be easier to unlock. I'm very bad at most FPS's, and this is no exception. In an average Rush game, I'll average about 5 kills and about 20-25 deaths. Seems unfair that the guys who kick butt also have the best weapons and gadgets.



I agree with the best gadgets but I kinda feel that the game is designed that it gives you guns that are better or not depending on your play style.  So as you progress in the game you get guns that may fit you better as a player.  I stick with the M24 sniper rifle for quite some time before heading off to the GOL.

If you are having trouble with scoring well in games try using your gadgets to help your team play better.  I generally score around 12-18 kills in a normal conquest game but I am usually in the top few players because of all the bonus points I get from helping my team out.  That is really makes the game fun for me.


----------



## claptonman

Just got my new build, so I've been going through my library and playing all my old games. CoD4, MW2, Blops, borderlands, fallout 3, BF: BC2, team fortress, and a couple others. Full settings on all games, and no stutter. I <3 my 570.


----------



## russb

Just enjoy the game and have fun playing it.


----------



## Shane

Just had a go on "Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory" multiplayer,This game is still great!
I remember playing it back in 2005-2006 when i first started Pc gaming  and had so much fun,And still to this day there are plenty of servers and people playing. 

Had to manualy add the command for a custom screen res but all is good now everything still working flawless.

Why cant modern games be like this? :/


----------



## Perkomate

15 kill streak with the Heavy on a Payload map, on TF2.
Also a 12 kill streak with the Sniper on 2FORT, with 6 headshots.


----------



## Gooberman

Just been messing around in minecraft created a calculator( can only add up to 14 and subtract to 1 xD)


----------



## Ankur

Just playing Fifa 12 and VC multiplayer


----------



## mtb211

Fifa 12 and Dark Souls


----------



## Ankur

mtb211 said:


> Fifa 12 and Dark Souls



Which 12 in what difficulty? I am playing it in professional, defending is very easy , but scoring very tough, that is why I get a lot of draws.


----------



## wolfeking

MW2 is what I have been playing. I will start BC2 again soon. Awaiting the replacements for both of them. Probably be going to get it on 360.


----------



## Turbo10

wow, terraria, minecraft, the witcher, blood bowl legendary edition and some warcraft 3


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Minecraft, Team Fortress 2, and Real Racing 2 on the iPod.


----------



## claptonman

CoD 4 mostly, and a little bit of Plants vs Zombies and Total Annihilation on my laptop at work. Waiting for BF3.


----------



## Kamilia

I was playing wow,its my favorite MMORPG,but its not Free Online RPG.It is best Online Games.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Turbo10 said:


> wow, terraria, minecraft, the witcher, blood bowl legendary edition and some warcraft 3



I love and hate blood bowl, such a hard game  


On topic i am playing gtaiv, bfbc2 and just cause 2


----------



## tech savvy

Diablo II. 

Waiting for Diablo III. Cant wait!

I finally seen the preview/trailer of MW3, and got to say it does look very good.I got both, MW3 and BF3 on pre-order.Now I can play through both and decide for myself which one is better, other than listing to all the people telling me the BF3 is going to be waay better(which it could be)in gameplay and graphics.I have to admit, "Metal of Honor LE" was a really good game.


----------



## mrjack

BFBC2, mainly the map Oasis in conquest mode with 1000 tickets. A nice mix of infantry and vehicular warfare.


----------



## wolfeking

tech savvy said:


> Now I can play through both and decide for myself which one is better, other than listing to all the people telling me the BF3 is going to be waay better(which it could be)in gameplay and graphics.I have to admit, "Metal of Honor LE" was a really good game.


I personally am going for them both too. I personally want BF3 to blow it out of the water for everything, But I want to see the end of the MW story line. I just got done downloading MW1 at like 430 this morning (dumb slow internet. Took 9 hours to download just over 6GB!!), and hoping it is good. 

As for medal of honor, I loved that game.


----------



## mrjack

SpaceChem. Got it when it was one of the daily deals on Steam. Great game for anybody who likes solving puzzles. One great thing about it is the fact that you can solve the puzzles in various ways. You can try to solve the puzzles with the least amount of parts used, least cycles or least amount of reactors needed.


----------



## azeem40

Runescape.


----------



## mrjack

I can see, based on the leaderboard solutions, that I quite clearly haven't played enough SpaceChem yet. Especially the top solutions are elegant compared to my hideously complex solutions. Maybe I'll manage to get the experience needed for those kinds of solutions in the end.

EDIT: It was a good thing that I held out on buying Skyrim before the exams. Now that I have it, I can foresee that I will be devoting a lot of time to it.


----------



## mac208x

League of legends, Crysis 2, BF3, MW3, LA noire, Witcher 2.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Moved on lately to tf2 and lfd2, thinking about getting counter strike source as global offence looks mint and iv not played a cs game yet. And im really liking valve games atm


----------



## Shane

GTA IV...Im actually doing the missions now and enjoying it so far.

Just installed Half Life 2,Will start playing that too.


----------



## Darren

Mainly Skyrim, Serious Sam HD 1st and 2nd Enc, MW2, and Dungeon Defenders.


----------



## TekMaster

Cs1.6...


----------



## wolfeking

MOH (10th anniversary edition), and then the same stuff as always.


----------



## just a noob

tf2, dem facestabs


----------



## salvage-this

SC2, MW3, BF3, Batman Arkham Asylum, Portal 2.


----------



## JLuchinski

Just finished Portal, what a great game, think I'll buy the second one now. Also Gears Of War 3, BF3, Skyrim, COD MW2 I'm really liking this one so far, thinking about buying MW3.


----------



## M1kkelZR

at the moment playing Dirt2, finished most of it but still a great game. a bit o the HD remastered Prince of Persia's on the PS3 and some Assassins Creed Revelations.


----------



## Machin3

I was organizing my Steam game list the other day and noticed that there are a lot of unplayed games. 

Bioshock is one of them. I know it was released 5 years ago but I'm playing it in 2012  and its great!


----------



## mrjack

Skyrim 1.4 beta with Japanese voice acting. The beta patch is great so far, especially performance wise. I'm having some freezing and CTD issues, but it seems to be related to the SKSE beta. I can play about 40 minutes before the game freezes or crashes to the desktop, but fortunately I have a habit of saving often thanks to Oblivion. Doesn't bother me a whole lot as it does remind me to take breaks more often.

A friend mentioned he was using the Japanese voice-over files with English subtitles and I decided to try it out. The Japanese voice acting does mean that I have to get close enough for the subtitles to show up, if I want to understand the dialogue. On the other hand it is a nice way of immersing my self in Japanese and hopefully I'll start to learn some words and grammar. And I'm always amused by the way the voice actors pronounce names or titles. From now on my character will be known as "Doragonborn".



Machin3 said:


> I was organizing my Steam game list the other day and noticed that there are a lot of unplayed games.
> 
> Bioshock is one of them. I know it was released 5 years ago but I'm playing it in 2012  and its great!



Definitely a great game with great atmosphere.


----------



## broccollipie

Skyrim, Forza 4, MW3, and AC:R.

I'm hooked on Skyrim - 80-90 hours and I've hardly put a dent in it!


----------



## mtb211

JLuchinski said:


> Just finished Portal, what a great game, think I'll buy the second one now. Also Gears Of War 3, BF3, Skyrim, COD MW2 I'm really liking this one so far, thinking about buying MW3.



If been holding off on both portals.... what makes them so good? Is there a good story? 

Matt


----------



## mtb211

Machin3 said:


> I was organizing my Steam game list the other day and noticed that there are a lot of unplayed games.
> 
> Bioshock is one of them. I know it was released 5 years ago but I'm playing it in 2012  and its great!



Bioshock was the greatest game... I tried to get into the second one but my damn game refused to save!


----------



## kennebell347

tons of SWTOR


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Starcraft 2, Diablo 2, Battlefield 3, and Skyrim.


----------



## Machin3

mtb211 said:


> Bioshock was the greatest game... I tried to get into the second one but my damn game refused to save!



Yeah no kidding, I just finished it and it was awesome. I can't believe I haven't played it before.

EDIT: you said you tried playing Bioshock 2 but it wouldn't save. I think the reason for that is you have to be signed in with Windows LIVE. Otherwise it won't save your progress. It took me like 10 minutes to get it to work because of all the updates. 

But, I started playing Bioshock 2 and its pretty sweet. It ties in the whole story a lot better than the Modern Warfare Series.


----------



## itsaferbie

I'm currently playing Terraria, TF2, and Killing Floor.

Also, if anyone wants to play any of these sometime, I'll be glad to play them with any CF members.

Edit: I'm also going to get more games in the nearish future, just don't have the cash right now.


----------



## spirit

Currently playing Dirt 3 on my PC and Forza 4 on my Xbox 360.


----------



## wjames811

1.Darksiders II
2.Batman: Arkham City
3.Battlefield 3
These are the games that i like more and these games are have very interesting levels to play.


----------



## Turbo10

freelancer 2, and freespace 2 open. Gotta love space sims, i might invest in a joystick too because of them


----------



## zer0_c00l

RF online,BF3,StarTrek online


----------



## zombine210

almost finished fallout 3 this past holiday season. i got the goty edition with all 5 dlc. i'm almost done with mothership zeta and still need to do broken steel, but i've finished the main quest.
i'm back in school so i probably will not finish until summer.


----------



## Kilian

I am playing more than two games and my game series has a very good stuff 
Skyrim 
Star wars  
League of Legends  
Mass Effect 3


----------



## Perkomate

Skyrim bitches


----------



## just a noob

tf2


----------



## Shane

Not played any games for a whole week since my mobo died,Cant wait to get it back up and running and play some BF3!


----------



## I_BUILD_NASTYS

forza and madden are at the top of my list


----------



## kennebell347

Why aren't you guys playing SWTOR?!?! Its this shit.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Deus Ex Human Revolution.


----------



## brightlord

D.o.t.a.(Defense of the Ancients) , Stalker:call of pripyat,Crazy chicken kart 2 and sometimes LOL(League of Legends)


----------



## Avalon044

Uncharted 3


----------



## itsaferbie

kennebell347 said:


> Why aren't you guys playing SWTOR?!?! Its this shit.



Cause I be playing Shaq Fu on the SNES. haha


----------



## claptonman

itsaferbie said:


> Cause I be playing Shaq Fu on the SNES. haha



Haha, when I saw you were getting that, I got an emulator and was playing it. So ridiculous.

Anyways, Skyrim controls my life, but I did just reserve Max Payne and Borderlands 2.


----------



## itsaferbie

claptonman said:


> Haha, when I saw you were getting that, I got an emulator and was playing it. So ridiculous.
> 
> Anyways, Skyrim controls my life, but I did just reserve Max Payne and Borderlands 2.



Haha good job, if you don't know combos, you get screwed pretty bad haha.

I will soon be playing Donkey Kong Country, Super Mario World, and Ultraman on my SNES, I ordered them on the 6th and should be here around the 13th.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Starcraft 2, got it sunday, not been on anything else since


----------



## Machin3

Just finished Bioshock 2, I must say to anyone who hasn't played Bioshock or Bioschock 2, its a must. I haven't enjoyed a game so much as I did both of these in a LOOONG time.Absolutely phenomonal.


----------



## Tuffie

Playing Mirrors Edge, Formula 1 2010 and Dirt at the moment.

A little behind I know, I got a whole bunch of games last year and forgot to play them..


----------



## salvage-this

Machin3 said:


> Just finished Bioshock 2, I must say to anyone who hasn't played Bioshock or Bioschock 2, its a must. I haven't enjoyed a game so much as I did both of these in a LOOONG time.Absolutely phenomonal.



I can't agree more.  I beat them a while back.   

I just finished Batman Arkham Asylum and I am moving on to Arkham City as well as Borderlands with a friend of mine.


----------



## M1kkelZR

currently still playing CoD4 with some mates. ProMod nowadays, public HD TDM sucks ass with the hackers/aimbotters and n00bads. 

im currently trying to get a bit better at movement and Rushing but its getting better.

also playing ACR MP still, not as much but still do it.


----------



## Danda

Dota 2

Lots and LOTS of Dota 2.

I cant stop playing


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota 2 owns!


----------



## linkin

ramodkk said:


> Dota 2 owns!



Hey! You changed your name back 

I tried playing BF3 on my temporary 8800GT but it was too slow, even on low. And artifacting all over the place.


----------



## Shane

Playing a mixture of games at the moment,

*BF3 Multiplayer* (Not even played SP yet).
*Wolfenstein(2009)* Single player,for some reason MP  is not working...are there no working servers anymore?
*Star Trek Online-*Confused with the controls and what you actually have to do in this game sometimes,But seems okay so far. 
*GTA IV *-Nearly finished with this,only a few missions left i believe.
*COD-MW3* -Pre loaded for the weekend to try it out. 



linkin said:


> I tried playing BF3 on my temporary 8800GT but it was too slow, even on low. And artifacting all over the place.



Ah,The good old 8800GT,s,I remember getting my 8800GT new..how time flies and tech advances so quick.


----------



## linkin

Yeah, it's an old XFX one with the back plate and all. 512MB. From memory it's an Alpha Dog Edition.

I've also noticed the PCB on it is of much higher quality is actually black, unlike most boards you get now which are black, but the traces end up being brown and it looks ugly in the light.


----------



## claptonman

linkin said:


> Yeah, it's an old XFX one with the back plate and all. 512MB. From memory it's an Alpha Dog Edition.
> 
> I've also noticed the PCB on it is of much higher quality is actually black, unlike most boards you get now which are black, but the traces end up being brown and it looks ugly in the light.



Ah, my brother just replaced his Alpha Dog with a 450GTS. They were pretty good cards. Just crazy that a $100 GPU beats it easy when it costed $200-300+ a few years back.

I've been playing mostly Skyrim. Getting back into Black Ops for some reason. But only playing S&D, since its the only one that's entertaining.


----------



## turbodiesel

minecraft 

building a TNT nuclear bomb


----------



## Risc

Is this PC only games? If so, I'm currently playing -- with all graphics turned off to just models -- Digimon Masters.

If I can include consoles and handhelds: Chrono Trigger on PSP and Pokemon Black on DSi. Finally, which I have grown obsessed over, Syrim on PS3. 

I'm sick so I'm pretty bored. xD


----------



## itsaferbie

Risc said:


> Is this PC only games? If so, I'm currently playing -- with all graphics turned off to just models -- Digimon Masters.
> 
> If I can include consoles and handhelds: Chrono Trigger on PSP and Pokemon Black on DSi. Finally, which I have grown obsessed over, Syrim on PS3.
> 
> I'm sick so I'm pretty bored. xD



This section includes every game, no particular console or anything, just games.

As for me I just finished up playing Portal and Portal 2(singleplayer).

Took me an hour to beat Portal and 4 to beat Portal 2.


----------



## Danda

I began playing Warhammer 40k Space Marines. Hacky Slashy good fun. And I need to begin playing Deus Ex: Revolution again. Such a good game but never had the time. Im still finishing up Skyrim, but its a tricky game to find ALL the quests.

Also still lots AND LOTS of Dota 2


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Decided to finally start plugging away at my FFXIII again since XIII-2 came out. I refuse to move onto the other games until I beat the first. I'm on chapter 11 of 13, finally made it to Gran Pulse... farkming for CP right now so I can focus on making specialists of my main three that I use. 
Lightning, Fang, Hope.

Soon, MASS EFFECT 3. My love. <3


----------



## Troncoso

I was playing Uncharted: Golden Abyss, but then I found Monster Hunter on the PSN...needless to say, I've put in a good 20 hours in 4 days.


----------



## M1kkelZR

still cod4 tried minecraft cant get in to it. skyrim sometimes and started World of Tanks


----------



## Aastii

CoD4 is still by far one of the best games out there. Are you playing it on PC or console, and if PC what game types do you normally play?

I've got a tank sat on top of my main monitor too from Wargaming.net themselves from when I went to Eurogamer. I could never get into the game though, wasn't really my type of game at all.


----------



## claptonman

Agreed. Been a while since I've played it, but when I did for a while, I was untouchable. Not to brag, but that's all I used to play and could lock onto a guy with a flick of the wrist.

Damn it, now I wanna install it again.


----------



## Turbo10

Troncoso said:


> I was playing Uncharted: Golden Abyss, but then I found Monster Hunter on the PSN...needless to say, I've put in a good 20 hours in 4 days.



Join the club mate, started monster hunter freedom unite up again on my PSP and have been playing it nonstop the past few days, such an awesome game.


----------



## PohTayToez

Just picked up SSX for the 360.  Loving it so far.

On PC I'm been pretty much exclusively playing the Super Monday Night Combat beta.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> CoD4 is still by far one of the best games out there. Are you playing it on PC or console, and if PC what game types do you normally play?
> 
> I've got a tank sat on top of my main monitor too from Wargaming.net themselves from when I went to Eurogamer. I could never get into the game though, wasn't really my type of game at all.



well i play pc. you got me on XF, my nickname is [a.N]Syber .

at the moment i play Promod SND, cracked. im so ashamed  of playing cracked. but the prices for cod4 on pc are still so high over here that i need to save up. but im planning on getting a legit key soon. maybe i can play with you sometimes 

only issue i have with promod, is that when playing SND and starting out, the amount of frags sucks just because its so late to join the community. but i havent seen any other mods tht play competitively.


----------



## Aastii

You can get a legit key here:

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Call-Of-Duty-4:-Modern-Warfare-Cd-Key.html

and I can guarantee it is trustworthy, I bought my MW3 key from there and one of my clan members knows the guy that owns it. It costs ~£5/€6, which is a fraction of the cost elsewhere.

For other competitive mods, we use ATI 9.1, which is a modded PAM mod. I personally hate it because hit markers are off. On snipers it is fine, it prevents quick scoping (though it is still possible) adding a bit more "realism" and making it more tactical. We also use FUN mod which is based off Open Warfare and is awesome. It keeps it similar to vanilla, only with match features like ready up and getting rid of some perks.

I play mainly TDM in public, but S&D competitively.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> You can get a legit key here:
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Call-Of-Duty-4:-Modern-Warfare-Cd-Key.html
> 
> and I can guarantee it is trustworthy, I bought my MW3 key from there and one of my clan members knows the guy that owns it. It costs ~£5/€6, which is a fraction of the cost elsewhere.
> 
> For other competitive mods, we use ATI 9.1, which is a modded PAM mod. I personally hate it because hit markers are off. On snipers it is fine, it prevents quick scoping (though it is still possible) adding a bit more "realism" and making it more tactical. We also use FUN mod which is based off Open Warfare and is awesome. It keeps it similar to vanilla, only with match features like ready up and getting rid of some perks.
> 
> I play mainly TDM in public, but S&D competitively.



hmm ill keep that site in mind, might get it nextweek then. ill get hold of you on XF then see if im any good. i suck totally, i have my good days and bad. never end in positive K/D's but this is because i play AKu for my team so im like RUUUUUUUUUUN and screw kill/death ratios. 

but i think its too late to get to the level of phantasy. simply because i stepped into the promod scene just a tad late (about 4years) but im getting better. i dont scope as much as my aim sucks and i dont have the patience to  scope people i like to run in and kill em. so AKu or AK is the best bet for me.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Next time im on Cod4 i challenge you, But keep one thing in mind. DO NOT LET ME GET IN A TANK OR HELI, because rarely die in those things. That's just because im a tank nub I've gotten score that was like this.

23 kills   2 deaths


----------



## SuperDuperMe

You serious :/ or trolling, theyre on about cod 4, no vehicles on that


----------



## Turbo10

Dragon Quest 9 for DS, its such a good game


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

mikeb2817 said:


> You serious :/ or trolling, theyre on about cod 4, no vehicles on that



bf3 srry or bf2?? no i think bf3, there is only one thing im good with on cod4....The grenade launcher.


----------



## M1kkelZR

slipx44 said:


> bf3 srry or bf2?? no i think bf3, there is only one thing im good with on cod4....The grenade launcher.



haha noobtubing ftw!

well i never play pub hardcore/softcore. i play ProMod so no grenade launcher. only attachment is silencer, which sucks anyway cus damage + range are lowered.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> haha noobtubing ftw!
> 
> well i never play pub hardcore/softcore. i play ProMod so no grenade launcher. only attachment is silencer, which sucks anyway cus damage + range are lowered.



Hey I love the grenade launcher they got in that 1


----------



## M1kkelZR

slipx44 said:


> Hey I love the grenade launcher they got in that 1



yeah its fun but gets tedious after a while


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> yeah its fun but gets tedious after a while



Why, Someone comes around the corner and you just unlaod it on him


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Realm of the Mad God.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

lucasbytegenius said:


> Realm of the Mad God.



??


----------



## Aastii

Raz3rD said:


> haha noobtubing ftw!
> 
> well i never play pub hardcore/softcore. i play ProMod so no grenade launcher. only attachment is silencer, which sucks anyway cus damage + range are lowered.



Promod has softcore/hardcore and silencers are great, but not on softcore servers. On hardcore I would say for the majority of the guns they are the best options. Only exceptions really are M4/M14/M16 where red dot is the best bet. All others have amazing iron sights on them, allowing for the silencer to be used to full advantage, especially on a G3 where any shot but a limb is still 1 shot kill and iron sights are incredibly accurate. Same goes for Skorpion, just less damage per bullet


----------



## itsaferbie

I'm currently playing a little indie game called Vessel, it's quite fun and is different from most games in it's area. I'm also playing some TF2, GCI, Minecraft, and Killing Floor. Those are my main ones.


----------



## tech savvy

Skyrim


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bought Assassins Creed during the steam winter sale. Now that my desktop is behaving I've been playing that. Really good game.


----------



## jimmymac

Me3


----------



## OxfordPCRepairs

LOTRO while waiting for long virus scans to complete

Minecraft survival mode when im troubleshooting computer problems , i like the 5 minute breaks every 10 mins


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> Promod has softcore/hardcore and silencers are great, but not on softcore servers. On hardcore I would say for the majority of the guns they are the best options. Only exceptions really are M4/M14/M16 where red dot is the best bet. All others have amazing iron sights on them, allowing for the silencer to be used to full advantage, especially on a G3 where any shot but a limb is still 1 shot kill and iron sights are incredibly accurate. Same goes for Skorpion, just less damage per bullet



then we're playing different promods lol.

as any promod server i play in, dont have Red dot sights, nor hardcore or softcore.
and i never play m4/m14/m16 or g3. i only use the ak47 or AK-74u. because these are basically the best weapons and ive gotten used to them. on the scoping side, i like the r700 and m40(if im right its that one). but i prefer the r700 simply cus it looks epic


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> then we're playing different promods lol.
> 
> as any promod server i play in, dont have Red dot sights, nor hardcore or softcore.
> and i never play m4/m14/m16 or g3. i only use the ak47 or AK-74u. because these are basically the best weapons and ive gotten used to them. on the scoping side, i like the r700 and m40(if im right its that one). but i prefer the r700 simply cus it looks epic



Wow.................................................


----------



## M1kkelZR

slipx44 said:


> Wow.................................................



yeah just wow lol. 
after playing promod for like 3 months, i have gotten better.
i never EVER frag high, but thats simply as i dont care about K/D's. and in scrims i get important kills anyway. ill take the occasional lets kill em cus i can but normally the scope in my team takes it from me. i like the way that im the team captain, but yet looking at scores im the worst in the team but we win because of me. i get kills for protecting the bomb or rushing to take the attention away from the place we want to plant.


----------



## Jonathan1990

I like playing a good game at the moment called Beat Bubbles.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> yeah just wow lol.
> after playing promod for like 3 months, i have gotten better.
> i never EVER frag high, but thats simply as i dont care about K/D's. and in scrims i get important kills anyway. ill take the occasional lets kill em cus i can but normally the scope in my team takes it from me. i like the way that im the team captain, but yet looking at scores im the worst in the team but we win because of me. i get kills for protecting the bomb or rushing to take the attention away from the place we want to plant.



Haha ya I have to agree.


----------



## Aastii

Raz3rD said:


> then we're playing different promods lol.
> 
> as any promod server i play in, dont have Red dot sights, nor hardcore or softcore.
> and i never play m4/m14/m16 or g3. i only use the ak47 or AK-74u. because these are basically the best weapons and ive gotten used to them. on the scoping side, i like the r700 and m40(if im right its that one). but i prefer the r700 simply cus it looks epic



That was on stock, but promod does have hardcore where there isn't a map and you don't have to make someone look like a sieve before they will finally give up and die.

Give me an M40A3 any day on the scoping front too. I learned to snipe with the R700, but honed it with my M40


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Mass Effect 3.
<3
Three days and nearly 16 hours in. Soooo much to do.


----------



## Fooozball

cs 1.6 for lyfe


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> That was on stock, but promod does have hardcore where there isn't a map and you don't have to make someone look like a sieve before they will finally give up and die.
> 
> Give me an M40A3 any day on the scoping front too. I learned to snipe with the R700, but honed it with my M40



i think the promod your on about is a custom one then, as any promod server ive played in there is a map and no one just gives up its more of a fight to the death which is maybe 1 minute and all 5 on the other team are dead.

but give me an AK-74u and will rush as fast as i can just to get the important first few kills. normally im dead before i can clutch but when i do clutch, i do it like a bauss.


----------



## Turbo10

Sim City 4! Its a great game, but im always in debt


----------



## claptonman

The Saboteur. Pretty fun game for $9. Kind of like LA Noire but in Nazi-occupied France.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Brick Force, Soldiers & Swords, Minecraft.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

lucasbytegenius said:


> Brick Force, Soldiers & Swords, Minecraft.



MINECRAFT!!!!!!.... I am a minecraft nut.-_-


----------



## SuperDuperMe

In about 10 hours when its finished patching....Rift 

Also downloaded LoL last night its uber fun


----------



## Darren

Been on a major TF2 run. Played over 20 hours of it in the past 2 weeks. And my Steam ranking hit 10 for the first time since I got steam a year and a half ago. 

Also a little Portal 2 coop,Mass Effect 1, Orcs Must Die, and Oblivion.


----------



## salvage-this

Batman Arkham City, Borderlands, SC2.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> Been on a major TF2 run. Played over 20 hours of it in the past 2 weeks. And my Steam ranking hit 10 for the first time since I got steam a year and a half ago.
> 
> Also a little Portal 2 coop,Mass Effect 1, Orcs Must Die, and Oblivion.



TF2 is awesome. I remember when I first got it, I woke up, played all day, then went to sleep lol.


----------



## Perkomate

played through portals 1 and 2 in 2 days on the weekend. good stuff.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> TF2 is awesome. I remember when I first got it, I woke up, played all day, then went to sleep lol.



Yeah I've had it for a while but increased free time and boredom have made me play a lot. I've been playing as all the different classes and at least becoming decent in all of them. Spy is a lot of fun once you figure it out.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> Yeah I've had it for a while but increased free time and boredom have made me play a lot. I've been playing as all the different classes and at least becoming decent in all of them. Spy is a lot of fun once you figure it out.



Yeah, Spy is awesome. I usually go as either Spy, Pyro, or Soldier, sometimes Sniper or Demoman depending on the map.


----------



## M1kkelZR

mikeb2817 said:


> In about 10 hours when its finished patching....Rift
> 
> Also downloaded LoL last night its uber fun



LoL, have played it but for some reason i cant get in to it. might redownload it someday and see if i can get my intrest in it.



slipx44 said:


> MINECRAFT!!!!!!.... I am a minecraft nut.-_-



LOL minecraft, i only play it like 10 minutes a day because i hate it so much. and only play it when im so bored that i dont want to play cod 


But on games atm, I'm sort of playing Conquer Online ( rolling oldskool ) CoD4 still and Max Payne 2.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> LoL, have played it but for some reason i cant get in to it. might redownload it someday and see if i can get my intrest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL minecraft, i only play it like 10 minutes a day because i hate it so much. and only play it when im so bored that i dont want to play cod
> 
> 
> But on games atm, I'm sort of playing Conquer Online ( rolling oldskool ) CoD4 still and Max Payne 2.



Why do you hate it?


----------



## M1kkelZR

slipx44 said:


> Why do you hate it?



Its so, annoying. I see no purpose in the game. And I just don't like the graphics. Even though nearly everyone who doesn't like the game said that, but I stand by my opinion


----------



## Turbo10

Raz3rD said:


> Its so, annoying. I see no purpose in the game. And I just don't like the graphics. Even though nearly everyone who doesn't like the game said that, but I stand by my opinion



thats like saying you don't see the point in Lego and you dont like the colours of the bricks. Its for people who have an imagination!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Started playing rift other day, really liking it. Level 10  And some random guy gave me some free money for a horse so thats cool


----------



## Ankur

I'm too busy these days, so just playing some career in Fifa 12. Real challenge compared to previous ones.


----------



## wolfeking

I have not spent much time playing lately. Just kind of been doing other things. I bought Korea Forgotten Conflict from Amazon a couple days ago, but I have not played it more than about 5 minutes. It has to run in XP, won't work with Vista at all even with XP compatibility mode. Which sucks.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> Its so, annoying. I see no purpose in the game. And I just don't like the graphics. Even though nearly everyone who doesn't like the game said that, but I stand by my opinion



Why do people only care about graphics? IF I had to choose between a nintendo 64, or a ps3, I would take the 64. Because of much better game play.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I playing The Elder Scroll IV and Call of Duty MW2.  Also Star Wars The Force Unleashed II.  They're pretty cool graphic.


----------



## Turbo10

Dwarf Fortress! Who needs graphics?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Raz3rD said:


> Its so, annoying. I see no purpose in the game. And I just don't like the graphics. Even though nearly everyone who doesn't like the game said that, but I stand by my opinion



You do know you can get better graphics via texture packs, right?


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> In about 10 hours when its finished patching....Rift
> 
> Also downloaded LoL last night its uber fun



LoL is awesome, what is your summoner name? you are on EU West I assume? What champions have you been playing too, and have you seen any of the professional games? They are the only E-Sports I watch and they are amazing



Denther said:


> Been on a major TF2 run. Played over 20 hours of it in the past 2 weeks. And my Steam ranking hit 10 for the first time since I got steam a year and a half ago.
> 
> Also a little Portal 2 coop,Mass Effect 1, Orcs Must Die, and Oblivion.



I don't think I have ever dropped off 10, or at least been very, very close on it all the time


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> LoL is awesome, what is your summoner name? you are on EU West I assume? What champions have you been playing too, and have you seen any of the professional games? They are the only E-Sports I watch and they are amazing



Erm my name is either superduperme1992, or superduperme 

Iv seen best kills (a weekly feature, was pretty awesome)

As for champions iv just been going random, played the yellow golem thing with shooty hands  some archer and something else. Not played many games as i was on my gf's tethered phone so didnt have long with it. But what i played its very, very fun


----------



## M1kkelZR

lucasbytegenius said:


> You do know you can get better graphics via texture packs, right?



yes, but it still doesnt make up for being a game without purpose. I like structure, even though I love openworld games with the choice of freedom and doing the main story, minecraft is just pointless and a waste of time if you ask me.


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> LoL is awesome, what is your summoner name? you are on EU West I assume? What champions have you been playing too, and have you seen any of the professional games? They are the only E-Sports I watch and they are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever dropped off 10, or at least been very, very close on it all the time



It seems like a decent game but the community is terrible. When i first started people were votekicking me and calling me a noob, and it was the first time id every played the bloody thing. They need like beginners matches and such


----------



## itsaferbie

Turbo10 said:


> It seems like a decent game but the community is terrible. When i first started people were votekicking me and calling me a noob, and it was the first time id every played the bloody thing. *They need like beginners matches and such*



I couldn't agree more with this statement for any multiplayer game. I just hate when you enter a new game after it's been out for awhile and you get killed and/or called unnecessary things over and over again. There should be a grouping system, for example: 1-10, 11-20, 21-50, etc. It would make games more enjoyable and people would like to play them more, in my opinion.


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> It seems like a decent game but the community is terrible. When i first started people were votekicking me and calling me a noob, and it was the first time id every played the bloody thing. They need like beginners matches and such



There is matchmaking already. You have a summoner level which puts you with people of the same rank. You also have a rank in the background which you don't see which goes up/down based on how many games you win/lose and acts for matchmaking.

The community is awful for all games to be honest, it has been the case for me from when I played beta right up to today. The only way to solve it really is if you are with a group of 5 that you know already.

For champions you played, Blitzcrank and Ashe I assume.

Fnatic are my favourite professional team, though not the best any more Moscow 5 have taken the top spot now, they just seem to be totally dominant and untouchable at the moment. Fnatic won Season 1 though technically are still champions and at the top, but then again so far as I know the two teams haven't met yet, so can't really be directly compared.

Season 1, upper bracket finals (not actual finals, but it was a Fnatic vs aAa final in the end anyway). Shushei ftw :

[UT]sOglhTLNyC4[/UT]

=EDIT=

http://season-one-championship.na.leagueoflegends.com/match/fnaticmsi-vs-aaa-championship-match

Finals, all season 1 there too. Can get all from either the IEM website or (I think) own3D


=EDIT=

Actually, have an epic Ashe arrow as well 

[UT]dQgCgHpj_JU[/UT]


----------



## SuperDuperMe

How are Evil genuises in the LoL scene? I love there starcraft 2 lineup and theyre pretty much my fave team atm in sc2.


----------



## wolfeking

Running BF2 and MOH(2010) Limited edition on my M90. Its running pretty good, but I havent played much yet.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> Running BF2 and MOH(2010) Limited edition on my M90. Its running pretty good, but I havent played much yet.



On a core duo 2.16? thought it would take more for MOH, looked it up and says P-D 3/C2D 2/Athlon X2 or higher. What i hate is that that lappy has a better gpu than this comp and my 9600se combined,  almost 4 times over!


----------



## wolfeking

It is a fairly powerful lappy from what I see. I really see a difference between it and the D630. 

It will run MOH, but there is a definite CPU bottleneck.

And just to let you know, it is a Core 2 Duo @ 2Ghz, and FX2500m.


----------



## claptonman

Plants vs zombies at work since I had to reformat and lost my saves. Such a simple game but its so fun. They really need to make a second one.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> It is a fairly powerful lappy from what I see. I really see a difference between it and the D630.
> 
> It will run MOH, but there is a definite CPU bottleneck.
> 
> And just to let you know, it is a Core 2 Duo @ 2Ghz, and FX2500m.



Wondered, was going off a google of Dell M90, so it was just the stock original. But yeay, that's a pretty good lappy, how much was it again? i know you posted it in the new toys recently but don't remember.

and of course 2500m makes it 4 and a half times my 7050/9600se combined!


----------



## wolfeking

it was $249. Its a massive lappy though. I would love to have this power on a 15" or less design. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28084565418...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2994wt_1396 is the one I bought, but it has a 5400 RPM drive, but its not really noticeable on most things.


----------



## turbodiesel

minecraft  its a awesome game


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> How are Evil genuises in the LoL scene? I love there starcraft 2 lineup and theyre pretty much my fave team atm in sc2.



Nonexistent, they don't field a team for LoL.

Major teams in League of Legends:

Fnatic
Moscow 5
SK Gaming
aAa (Against All Authority)
TSM (Team SoloMid)
Dignitas (love these guys too though they don't get shown alot in LoL. I have played in CoD with some of their members and they are a really good bunch)
CLG (Counter Logic Gaming)


----------



## SuperDuperMe

No way i could have sworn EG fielded a team, thought i seen it on there site


----------



## Aastii

they play DotA 2, but not LoL


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

ryan.white said:


> minecraft  its a awesome game



Yes it is.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> they play DotA 2, but not LoL



ohyeah i meant to ask this, is DotA 2 F2P then? I heard stuff but cant find any confirmation on it


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> they play DotA 2, but not LoL



Ahhh yeah my bad, it was dota 2 i was thinking of. I hope blizzard dota is good .


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Still playing minecraft.


----------



## Aastii

Raz3rD said:


> ohyeah i meant to ask this, is DotA 2 F2P then? I heard stuff but cant find any confirmation on it



No, however when you have LoL and HoN that are free and both amazing games that follow the same format, they will either have to make it f2p, like Valve did with TF2, or nobody will be playing it except for in tournaments.

It is like when tehre was only LoL and HoN, nobody played HoN compared to the number playing LoL because HoN wasn't f2p. They have since made it so, but people are in on LoL now. If they hadn't have been overly greedy at first, who knows where the MOBA scene would be now


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

aastii? since when u a mod???


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> No, however when you have LoL and HoN that are free and both amazing games that follow the same format, they will either have to make it f2p, like Valve did with TF2, or nobody will be playing it except for in tournaments.
> 
> It is like when tehre was only LoL and HoN, nobody played HoN compared to the number playing LoL because HoN wasn't f2p. They have since made it so, but people are in on LoL now. If they hadn't have been overly greedy at first, who knows where the MOBA scene would be now



I've tried LoL, don't really like it. I started and then I got kicked straight away because I've never played the game. I thought well that was a waste of bandwidth. So I might have to buy me some DotA 2 and then get all awesome and stuff  But still got a lot of improvement to do on CoD4 promod. had a nice mix the other day with Bluefire, I got owned alot but my score was positive like at 15K-16D. Still so proud



slipx44 said:


> aastii? since when u a mod???



Along time lol


----------



## Aastii

slipx44 said:


> aastii? since when u a mod???



Nearly a year and half now


----------



## Jamebonds1

LoL is awesome game i had ever played.  I didn't playing for a year when my first tower computer died.


----------



## M1kkelZR

I don't know why but I don't actually see the fun in LoL, but might need to play some more this week?

anyway I'm downloading APB reloaded as we speak, and might give World of Tanks another whirl soon


----------



## Jamebonds1

Long story Raz3rD.  I used to play LoL until my first tower computer had died.  The specs on my sig is my second computer.  I haven't play LoL for a years.  I was think about play that game again.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Long story Raz3rD.  I used to play LoL until my first tower computer had died.  The specs on my sig is my second computer.  I haven't play LoL for a years.  I was think about play that game again.



Maybe you can then teach me how to LoL (no pun intended)


----------



## Perkomate

finally got and finished Half Life 2 Episodes 1 and 2. Amazing games. where the bloody hell is the next one, it's been 5 years...


----------



## linkin

Perkomate said:


> finally got and finished Half Life 2 Episodes 1 and 2. Amazing games. where the bloody hell is the next one, it's been 5 years...


----------



## jonnyp11

Perkomate said:


> finally got and finished Half Life 2 Episodes 1 and 2. Amazing games. where the bloody hell is the next one, it's been 5 years...



Well, since CS:S is 8 years old and is just getting its sequal sometime this year i think, you're looking at about 3 more years min, but since CS isn't a story game and doesn't have all of the dialogue and animations and all, i'd add another year or 2, so were're looking at a mid to late 2016/17 launch


----------



## Perkomate

jonnyp11 said:


> Well, since CS:S is 8 years old and is just getting its sequal sometime this year i think, you're looking at about 3 more years min, but since CS isn't a story game and doesn't have all of the dialogue and animations and all, i'd add another year or 2, so were're looking at a mid to late 2016/17 launch



i've been hearing rumblings that it's getting closer. i understand that there's been rumblings for quite a while now, but word is that in the next few years it'll be announced/released. Apparently they're making damn sure it's perfect and not another Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## M1kkelZR

YEAH! finally got my Legit cod4 key, took awhile but somethings got in the way (fines from the police) so I'll be playing more cod4 than I already did  so Aastii, I can finally play with you in some server


----------



## Perkomate

just got HL1. I'm planning to play through it, then HL2, the EP1 and 2.


----------



## batmanman

call me simple, but i've been back on minesweeper. i want to beat expert mode in less than a minute.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> just got HL1. I'm planning to play through it, then HL2, the EP1 and 2.



Half Life is great classic game.


----------



## novicegeek

You know, I love FreeCell that comes with Microsoft OS, but lately I've been absolutely addicted to Resident Evil 4 (Wii). I know it's an older game, but it's kind of good to take me away from everything. By the way, I'm on my 29th time through it. Is there something a little wrong with me (or a lot wrong)?


----------



## WinDOS

Nahhh!

Team Fortress 2 Mario Kart Maps on Steam. Its brilliant. And I HATE shooting games. Platformers and Indie games are more my style but I am hooked on this!


----------



## byteninja2

Brink and midnight Club la for ps3.


----------



## wolfeking

MW3 single player. Got to say I wasted that $50, but it plays well on my system.


----------



## Machin3

wolfeking said:


> MW3 single player. Got to say I wasted that $50, but it plays well on my system.



I payed $35 and I still think that's a waste.


----------



## wolfeking

Don't get me wrong, I like the game, but it just seems to be a story that took way too long.


----------



## jonnyp11

Eh, not too big on the game, but the multiplayer really is pretty good.


----------



## wolfeking

I don't do multiplayer. Its pointless to me.


----------



## Jamebonds1

If you buy just for single player, why not just try it out playing mult player online?  I had tired and it is good.


----------



## wolfeking

Apparently I am not clear.  I don't play online. I don't want to listen to the idiots and the people that just cant play. Not to mention there is no team work at all. 

I play single player, but it comes with multi player, which is stupid. You should be able to buy one without the other.


----------



## Jamebonds1

If just buy game for single player only, it would be better if wait until this game is 20 dollar.


----------



## wolfeking

good luck. MW2 is just now hitting that, and black ops is still a fair ways up there.  Generally the prices will not come down much till the replacement is out, and since its new, thats a few years off.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

MW3 online honestly sucks, its the worst of the series imo. Its very much enclosed corridor play all the way through. Theres nothing in terms of variety.


----------



## wolfeking

Well, finished single player. nothing that I did not expect. Easy, same old weapons with a few exceptions, same bad guys, and macarov died. Now I am going to set the details down and start again, collect all the intel and such.


----------



## Turbo10

wolfeking said:


> Well, finished single player. nothing that I did not expect. Easy, same old weapons with a few exceptions, same bad guys, and macarov died. Now I am going to set the details down and start again, collect all the intel and such.



YOU SPOILT EVERYTHING

i don't care i wouldn't touch any cod game with a barge pole, apart from cod4 cause that was okay borderline shite


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> MW3 online honestly sucks, its the worst of the series imo. Its very much enclosed corridor play all the way through. Theres nothing in terms of variety.



The maps are awful, I will give you that, however it is alright as a bit of a time filler. Because the maps are so small and the rounds are far too short, it means each game only lasts 5-10 minutes usually so if you are waiting for something else, getting 1 game in isn't so bad. I can't imagine playing it for any length of time though because, as you said, it sucks.

I've been getting back into WaW recently, it is such a great game. The maps on that are the complete opposite to MW3, they are some of the best in any of the CoD games.


----------



## claptonman

I wish I could find a new copy of WaW for $10 or less.

But I've started playing BF3 again, and recently installed CoD4. Haven't done it since I last formatted.


----------



## Pell

SKYRIM! xD omfg YEAH!


----------



## jonnyp11

Pell said:


> SKYRIM! xD omfg YEAH!



Same here, and DA: Origins, love RPGs. If you haven't looked in the ROL Thread, i posted a link to an article saying there is supposed to be at LEAST news about Skyrim and RAGE DLCs this month!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the actual DLCs.


----------



## Aastii

claptonman said:


> I wish I could find a new copy of WaW for $10 or less.
> 
> But I've started playing BF3 again, and recently installed CoD4. Haven't done it since I last formatted.



If you can get the installation media from someone, I can get you a new, legit key for ~$6


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> Same here, and DA: Origins, love RPGs. If you haven't looked in the ROL Thread, i posted a link to an article saying there is supposed to be at LEAST news about Skyrim and RAGE DLCs this month!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the actual DLCs.



I hate to break on you but I heard there is some bug in game.  They're work on update patch, as well as DLC.  That's a lot of work.


----------



## itsaferbie

I've just started to play Left 4 Dead 2 quite a bit recently. (Just bought it about a week ago) And I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Shane

Just started playing "Dead Space" (The first one)

I've had this game on my shelf for ages but never got around to playing it.

Seems good so far,Graphics are nice but the mouse control/movement is a bit annoying as its so slow.
I have maxed out the mouse sensitivity in the game settings,and upped the DPI to the max on my Logitech G500 and still the mouse feels sluggish so I'm not sure whats going on here.

Cant even find any patches for this game...was there any


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> The maps are awful, I will give you that, however it is alright as a bit of a time filler. Because the maps are so small and the rounds are far too short, it means each game only lasts 5-10 minutes usually so if you are waiting for something else, getting 1 game in isn't so bad. I can't imagine playing it for any length of time though because, as you said, it sucks.
> 
> I've been getting back into WaW recently, it is such a great game. The maps on that are the complete opposite to MW3, they are some of the best in any of the CoD games.



I wish i had enough internet to patch my WaW. It is honestly imo the best cod game. Its just awesome. I love cod 4 multiplayer but the SP was shite. Waw had it all. Immense SP, awesome MP. It was just amazing  The DLC maps were a bit meh though other than the zombies ones but i never really played zombies for more than 5 minutes or 5 rounds  usually the latter came first.


----------



## claptonman

Aastii said:


> If you can get the installation media from someone, I can get you a new, legit key for ~$6



Oh yeah, you offered one to someone for CoD4, should've guessed you could get one for WaW.

So, anyone wanna rip the iso off the disc and send it to me...


----------



## M1kkelZR

claptonman said:


> Oh yeah, you offered one to someone for CoD4, should've guessed you could get one for WaW.
> 
> So, anyone wanna rip the iso off the disc and send it to me...



yeah I think he offered it to me, so I got it 

Might get WaW soon though, just for funsies. but I plan on waiting until I have my full rig done. But at the moment I'm still playing CoD4 and a little skyrim on the salvage build. yes I can play Skyrim on a crappy pc  I get 30fps so its playable, just have to turn all eye candy off.


----------



## ayan

Mostly "League of legends". A DotA-like game, but more balanced and pretty nice overall experience. Graphics are hard to get used too, but still, it's a nice game. I'd rather play this never-ending kind of game than start a new storyline-based game, and do nothing for the next days..


----------



## Motorcharge

Fallout 3 again mostly. It's been a while.


----------



## Adam

cod4
mw2
skyrim
saints row 3
soon bf3
minecraft
pokerstars


----------



## mrjack

Altitude
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Perkomate

nearly finished the whole of the Half Life series from Gordon Freeman's perspective. Love the '69 Charger in Episode 2. The original (half life 1) is pretty painful to play through now unfortunately.

-edit-
the end of EP2 is still one of the most depressing out of any game i've played.


----------



## mrjack

Perkomate said:


> nearly finished the whole of the Half Life series from Gordon Freeman's perspective. Love the '69 Charger in Episode 2. The original (half life 1) is pretty painful to play through now unfortunately.
> 
> -edit-
> the end of EP2 is still one of the most depressing out of any game i've played.



I recommend playing through the HL2 games with Cinematic mod installed. It allows you to play all of the games with the same engine that was introduced with Orange Box and it replaces most, if not all textures, with higher resolution versions. It also adds a lot of detail to maps and characters. Fortunately you can choose which, if any, HD models you want to use for the characters (Not all of them are in my opinion true to the game, especially the HD Alyx models in the latest versions are more like the product of an overly excited teenage boys mind). The HD version of Alyx in CM 2.0 was definitely going in the right direction. At some point she turned into Adriana Lima and now she looks a bit like Rihanna. If the author hasn't radically changed how HD models can be chosen, then there should be a lot of different ones to choose for Alyx. There may even be models from the earlier versions.

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod homepage.
Warning! The mod is huge and be sure to check the system requirements.


----------



## Turbo10

Legend of Grimrock, its an awesome game!


----------



## BurningSkyline

Forza Motorsports 4. Competition without all the rage and stress call of duty brings. Been playing this since late Dec and I'm capable of sub 2000 on most circuit leaderboards, I've been Sub 800 on a few.


----------



## Machin3

Crysis 2, bought it on amazon game downloads for $7


----------



## Perkomate

mrjack said:


> I recommend playing through the HL2 games with Cinematic mod installed. It allows you to play all of the games with the same engine that was introduced with Orange Box and it replaces most, if not all textures, with higher resolution versions. It also adds a lot of detail to maps and characters. Fortunately you can choose which, if any, HD models you want to use for the characters (Not all of them are in my opinion true to the game, especially the HD Alyx models in the latest versions are more like the product of an overly excited teenage boys mind). The HD version of Alyx in CM 2.0 was definitely going in the right direction. At some point she turned into Adriana Lima and now she looks a bit like Rihanna. If the author hasn't radically changed how HD models can be chosen, then there should be a lot of different ones to choose for Alyx. There may even be models from the earlier versions.
> 
> FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod homepage.
> Warning! The mod is huge and be sure to check the system requirements.



do you need the games to be bought on Steam? It says that Steam has to be running, but why?
Looks pretty good, disregarding (as you said) that Alyx now looks like Rihanna.


----------



## mrjack

Perkomate said:


> do you need the games to be bought on Steam? It says that Steam has to be running, but why?
> Looks pretty good, disregarding (as you said) that Alyx now looks like Rihanna.



Steam is the only place to get the games (even when buying the games from a retail store you have to activate them on Steam) and the mod needs the SDKs that are available on Steam. Otherwise it probably can't use the newer version of the Source engine.


----------



## Perkomate

mrjack said:


> Steam is the only place to get the games (even when buying the games from a retail store you have to activate them on Steam) and the mod needs the SDKs that are available on Steam. Otherwise it probably can't use the newer version of the Source engine.



really? ah, that sucks. Still, they're awesome games to play even with standard textures.


----------



## FatManSam

Zynga Texas Holdem on facebook....sad I know


----------



## mehul

Team Fortress 2,one of my favourite multiplayer game.


----------



## jonnyp11

mrjack said:


> I recommend playing through the HL2 games with Cinematic mod installed. It allows you to play all of the games with the same engine that was introduced with Orange Box and it replaces most, if not all textures, with higher resolution versions. It also adds a lot of detail to maps and characters. Fortunately you can choose which, if any, HD models you want to use for the characters (Not all of them are in my opinion true to the game, especially the HD Alyx models in the latest versions are more like the product of an overly excited teenage boys mind). The HD version of Alyx in CM 2.0 was definitely going in the right direction. At some point she turned into Adriana Lima and now she looks a bit like Rihanna. If the author hasn't radically changed how HD models can be chosen, then there should be a lot of different ones to choose for Alyx. There may even be models from the earlier versions.
> 
> FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod homepage.
> Warning! The mod is huge and be sure to check the system requirements.



on mod7, they show them in front of the Trinidad, if i recall correctly, that's where they are about to go at the end of ep2 isn't it? wtf? now i'm thinking about the third again and mad it isn't out after so long.


----------



## mrjack

jonnyp11 said:


> on mod7, they show them in front of the Trinidad, if i recall correctly, that's where they are about to go at the end of ep2 isn't it? wtf? now i'm thinking about the third again and mad it isn't out after so long.



I think you are referring to the Borealis.


----------



## jonnyp11

mrjack said:


> I think you are referring to the Borealis.



Then what/where is the trinidad and that plane crash in those pics? just other modded stories?


----------



## Perkomate

modded stories i'm pretty sure. Half Life lore is so awesome to read about. I'm actually that amazingly keen to play episode 3 or half life 3, whatever it is.


Relevent to the thread, I was over at a mate's place yesterday. He's got GT5 on the playstation. We spent a good few hours buying cars, doing them up, then hooning around doing burnouts and donuts on the top gear test track. Amazing fun.


----------



## jonnyp11

Perkomate said:


> modded stories i'm pretty sure. Half Life lore is so awesome to read about. I'm actually that amazingly keen to play episode 3 or half life 3, whatever it is.
> 
> 
> Relevent to the thread, I was over at a mate's place yesterday. He's got GT5 on the playstation. We spent a good few hours buying cars, doing them up, then hooning around doing burnouts and donuts on the top gear test track. Amazing fun.



My borther and his friends do the same thing on forza4, it's just better cuz it's xbox, you can't deny it, forza has the top gear guy's voice reviewing all the cars!


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota! :good:


----------



## BurningSkyline

I personally like forza more because of the menus, car audio, etc.

GT5 cars sound like distorted vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Perkomate

jonnyp11 said:


> it's just better cuz it's xbox, you can't deny it,



i've never played it on xbox, so I can't comment. 
It was seriously good fun though. We spent about half an hour doing that, and about 15 minutes jumping the Red Bull X2011 prototype (1600hp, 600kg) off the Trial Mountain corner jump.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I'm now play Crysis 2, pretty cool.  It is max setting right now.


----------



## sAiyAnstAr

I just finished playing Lord Of The Rings: War in the North

Overall it was an OK game. The last boss fight wasn't hard at all...in fact, the 2nd-last boss fight was harder. After finishing there was an option to play it on a harder level, but I was disappointed by the last fight that I decided to turn the Xbox off and look for a new game.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm now play Crysis 2, pretty cool.  It is max setting right now.



on a 9600gt?   What res?


----------



## Perkomate

mikeb2817 said:


> on a 9600gt?   What res?



640x480 would be my guess


----------



## WeatherMan

1024 x 768 tops! 0AF 0AA


----------



## Perkomate

Metro 2033 seems pretty good so far... shitting myself sometimes, but it's all good


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Perkomate said:


> 640x480 would be my guess



Lol if its on ultra id presume so 



> 1024 x 768 tops! 0AF 0AA



Id say lower than that  my 6850 (granted my cpu is shit) cant handle the game maxed at that res  My 8800gts couldnt max it at anything so unless the person has a better pc than whats in his sig im having a hard time believing it.


----------



## WeatherMan

mikeb2817 said:


> Lol if its on ultra id presume so
> 
> 
> 
> Id say lower than that  my 6850 (granted my cpu is shit) cant handle the game maxed at that res  My 8800gts couldnt max it at anything so unless the person has a better pc than whats in his sig im having a hard time believing it.



Christ 

I used to have a 9600GT, about 3 years ago 

I've just remembered, (I've had a drink xD) I could only play 1024x768 at MED settings, I think I could do 800x600 High, and 640x480 max. 

Hahaha 

I still only have a 9800GTX+  nothing like the new boys are running! lol


----------



## Perkomate

My 5770 runs it at complete max (stock textures albeit) at 1280x1024. Love that overclocking boost


----------



## Turbo10

saints row the third!



> Metro 2033 seems pretty good so far... shitting myself sometimes, but it's all good



i haven't played the game, i read the book though and it was awesome


----------



## Perkomate

Turbo10 said:


> saints row the third!
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't played the game, i read the book though and it was awesome



It's pretty hectic scary sometimes, walking through subway tunnels with only the light of a torch is hardcore.
There are some bits where I just don't know where to go, though that might just be my fault.
It's pretty good though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> on a 9600gt?   What res?



I used to play at 1280X1024 but after i got new monitor i have to play at 1444X900.  



Perkomate said:


> 640x480 would be my guess



Don't guess just because you don't know my video card very well.  This is not worst video card, this is better and affordable video card i ever have.


----------



## Perkomate

Jamebonds1 said:


> I used to play at 1280X1024 but after i got new monitor i have to play at 1444X900.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't guess just because you don't know my video card very well.  This is not worst video card, this is better and affordable video card i ever have.



bullshit you're maxing it with a 9600. It's ~ half as fast as my card, and I have trouble sometimes on a lower resolution.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Jamebonds1 said:


> I used to play at 1280X1024 but after i got new monitor i have to play at 1444X900.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't guess just because you don't know my video card very well.  This is not worst video card, this is better and affordable video card i ever have.



Have to agree with perk, I had an 8800gts and it would no where near max it. Iirc a 9600 is worse than an 8800gts (correct me if im wrong) Not to mention, at that res your saying you max the game. I struggle maxing it at a lower res with a hd 6850.


----------



## wolfeking

the 8800 GTS has more cores, and a higher bus rate. So, yes. It is better.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Have to agree with perk, I had an 8800gts and it would no where near max it. Iirc a 9600 is worse than an 8800gts (correct me if im wrong) Not to mention, at that res your saying you max the game. I struggle maxing it at a lower res with a hd 6850.



I don't say it is better video card in world but still it is better than my old 9500 GT that died on me and Intel Graphic HD.  I can not pay 150 dollar for GTX 560. That's why I'm stick to 9600 GT one GB.  FYI I can only playing at about 1.3 million pixel (1280X1024 or 1440X900) on crysis 2 for good FPS while on max setting.  

This is "good enough" video card that can playing my favorite game like Call of Duty, section 8, half life 2 and crysis 2.  Beside getting max setting and max res aren't important to me.  

And you're right. 8800 GTS is fastest than 9600 GT.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

But what im saying, is max settings on an 8800 gts at either of those res's was unplayable even by my standards, im talking 10-15 fps. If i had 20-25 i probably cpuld have managed, but it was unplayable. So either A, your getting your settings mixed up and are actually playing low (which is called high in c2) or its BS.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> But what im saying, is max settings on an 8800 gts at either of those res's was unplayable even by my standards, im talking 10-15 fps. If i had 20-25 i probably cpuld have managed, but it was unplayable. So either A, your getting your settings mixed up and are actually playing low (which is called high in c2) or its BS.



I'm on High setting right now for 1920X1080, or Ultra setting for 1440X900 or lower.  Just curious.  Is it worth to getting HDMI cable to replace my DVI cable?  What make it different?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Mate thats BS, theres no way on this earth youll be playing that game with a playable frame rate at 1080 with a 9600. Not a chance, my gts couldnt handle anything past 1280x1024.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Mate thats BS, theres no way on this earth youll be playing that game with a playable frame rate at 1080 with a 9600. Not a chance, my gts couldnt handle anything past 1280x1024.



Like what normally i can play at setting and res?  I don't need max or ultra setting to enjoy that game.  Neither i need over 60 FPS to be playable.  I can play game at 1080 and high setting (this is low setting as it get).  There are High, Very High and Ultra setting in game.  I will be glad to upload my video if you're still doubt.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Eh:/ you said you maxed it. And neither do I (regarding fps) in fact most games i manage getting by with very little fps. But i know from experiance that a low end card like a 9600gt will not play at the res and settings your on about. My 8800gts (which has already been confirmed as better) played crysis 2 at 800x600 on ultra or 1366x768 at the lowest settings (which is low).

To say your less powerful card can run this game maxed at a higher res is quite ludicrous.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Eh:/ you said you maxed it. And neither do I (regarding fps) in fact most games i manage getting by with very little fps. But i know from experiance that a low end card like a 9600gt will not play at the res and settings your on about. My 8800gts (which has already been confirmed as better) played crysis 2 at 800x600 on ultra or 1366x768 at the lowest settings (which is low).
> 
> To say your less powerful card can run this game maxed at a higher res is quite ludicrous.



It is better than nothing, without 9600 gt then Intel Graphic wouldn't play crysis 2 very well ever if it is on lowest setting.  Sorry for my bad english.  I mean i change setting to Ultra then i change the res like 1446X900, 1280X720 or lowest to get better FPS as i get it.  I can not get over 30 FPS ever if it is on lowest setting and the res is 1920X1080.  Other old game is fine on 1080p.  Plus i need this video card to play Blu Ray disc movie.


----------



## Perkomate

just finished Metro 2033. Awesome game. The graphics are top quality, I couldn't even run them at full. The atmosphere is downright scary sometimes.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Still playing cod4, but I'm getting bored so I'm looking for something new, is LoL something anyone would recommend?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I would definatelyt recommend LoL, Iv not had a massive amount of time on it due to the sheer amount of games i have yet to finish  BUt what i have played it is awesome.


----------



## M1kkelZR

hmm Might download it but Idk yet, haven't really gotten deep into the RTSish games yet


----------



## Machin3

I've been finding good download deals online so I've purchased L.A Noire (playing now, great game), Mafia 1+2(played, great game), NBA 2K12, Fifa 11, 

All purchased for about $25!


----------



## Ramodkk

Diablo 3 Beta, amazing!


----------



## Darren

Runes of Magic. Liking it a lot more than I expected. The items shop doesn't contain any actual gear or anything like that. Just... perks. Most balanced item mall I've ever seen in an MMO. And the best crafting system I've ever seen too except Runescape.


----------



## Troncoso

ramodkk said:


> Diablo 3 Beta, amazing!



I've not been blown away with it so far. I've also not played too much.

I've been playing that, as well as the Tera beta. And I have to say, I love the combat. They took most the aspects of WoW and then made it so you needed some skill beyond number crunching. I love being able to just move out of the way of attacks, and hitting more than 1 enemy when I swing a giant sword.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Got a bit bored of my usual, rift, bf3, routine, so installed a load of games this weekend. Been playing gta eflc a lot, and grid a lot more.


----------



## Perkomate

GRiD is an awesome game. Hope they make number 2... I've spent a lot of hours on the first.


----------



## wolfeking

So far just been playing MW3 for a while. Been playing survival, made 2lt 1 a bit ago.


----------



## Justin

Borrowed Skyrim for PS3 from my cousin. Liking it so far.


----------



## tech savvy

ramodkk said:


> Diablo 3 Beta, amazing!



couldn't agree more!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Diablo III Beta is great game.  It is maxed setting right now.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Skyrim is really great game and better game ever.  I wish they have DX11 but I'm sure they will making DX11 DLC if they can.  

Back in time there is a lot of bug but they work hard and fixing a lot of bug by patch.  They're doing better than Call of duty.  I have PC MW2 and have some bug.  Still not fixed.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^ Its not bugs thats up with cod, its the gameplay, its the milking and the constant downgrading.


----------



## Jamebonds1

There is little bug in COD.  I have bug in my game MW2. It is always freezed video in game start up.


----------



## M1kkelZR

mikeb2817 said:


> ^^ Its not bugs thats up with cod, its the gameplay, its the milking and the constant downgrading.



Yeah thats why I only play cod4. Still the best out there at the same ranks as Cod2


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Jamebonds1 said:


> There is little bug in COD.  I have bug in my game MW2. It is always freezed video in game start up.



Thats a system problem, not a game problem.


----------



## Turbo10

mount and blade warband, until my save got corrupted and now i really cant be bothered to start again


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Thats a system problem, not a game problem.



No. that is game problem.  Okay. First i was on level where i have to killing boss.  It always quit itself with error.  The only way to fix problem is uninstalling the game then re-installing it.  It work out.  I don't say it is system problem because it is fresh installed windows 7 and stable.  If you still think it is my system problem then please don't keep tell me that it is system problem unless you have something to proof it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

mikeb2817 said:


> ^^ Its not bugs thats up with cod, its the gameplay, its the milking and the constant downgrading.



They really need to come up with a new idea, Something like jet packs a ships and what not.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Erm, i do. I have mw2. It doesn't do it on my system. Therefore its a system problem. So surely If it was  a game problem i would also have the same issue.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Like what system problem i have?


----------



## Jamebonds1

It is not like you win lotty (which mean you get lucky).  Call of Duty MW2 do have bug and problem.


----------



## mtb211

I played a demo last night called sniper Elite V2 rocket... the game was SIIIICKKK... I am def going to pick it up even though it will get bad reviews because the "graphics are bad"


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is not like you win lotty (which mean you get lucky).  Call of Duty MW2 do have bug and problem.



Dude its a system problem. Otherwise everyone on here would have the same problem.

If it was a game problem, i would have.

And you said it yourself i cant get lucky if it has the bug it has it.

Which it doesnt so obviously theres something wrong in you system.

Most likely something to do with onboard sound or sound drivers as MW2 is a bitch for sound.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Dude its a system problem. Otherwise everyone on here would have the same problem.
> 
> If it was a game problem, i would have.
> 
> And you said it yourself i cant get lucky if it has the bug it has it.
> 
> Which it doesnt so obviously theres something wrong in you system.
> 
> Most likely something to do with onboard sound or sound drivers as MW2 is a bitch for sound.



No, it is not my sound card problem.  My system is stable and fresh Windows 7 installed.  It is game problem.


----------



## Aastii

Jamebonds1 said:


> No, it is not my sound card problem.  My system is stable and fresh Windows 7 installed.  It is game problem.



You aren't understanding.

I have just got out of playing MW2. It worked no problem.

The rest of your system may work fine, but YOUR system will not play MW2 properly. As the majority of others, myself included, can play the problem without fault, it is not the game, it is YOUR system having an incompatibility with the game for some reason


----------



## Motorcharge

Jamebonds1 said:


> No, it is not my sound card problem.  My system is stable and fresh Windows 7 installed.  It is game problem.


That doesn't mean it can't be a driver issue. CoD's on PC have always had problems with on board sound drivers.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv always wondered why  i hate having to piss around with sound drivers just to play mw2  But like i said bond, its a system compatibility issue as  Aastii and motorcharge have said.


----------



## charmander

Battlefield 3
Dead Space 1&2
Max Payne 1&2 (soon to include 3)
and they all run on my laptop.  I'm proud of the old girl.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv always wondered why  i hate having to piss around with sound drivers just to play mw2  But like i said bond, its a system compatibility issue as  Aastii and motorcharge have said.



My sound card is Realtek ALC889 codec and is stable sound onboard.  I'm able to play Star Wars Battlefront 2 with no problem.  

There are report the problem with oldest Realtek with windows 7 for star wars battlefront 2.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Aastii said:


> You aren't understanding.
> 
> I have just got out of playing MW2. It worked no problem.
> 
> The rest of your system may work fine, but YOUR system will not play MW2 properly. As the majority of others, myself included, can play the problem without fault, it is not the game, it is YOUR system having an incompatibility with the game for some reason



Every time i start MW2, the video is always freeze for few minute then it is ready to playing a game.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dude i dont want to sound like a dick or anything, but seriously its a system problem somewhere.

Read what your saying, it does this for you. It doesnt do it for me. Other users have also said it doesnt happen to them.

That surely implies logically that the problem lies with your system not the game itself.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Dude i dont want to sound like a dick or anything, but seriously its a system problem somewhere.
> 
> Read what your saying, it does this for you. It doesnt do it for me. Other users have also said it doesnt happen to them.
> 
> That surely implies logically that the problem lies with your system not the game itself.



How do i fixing it with start up video freeze problem?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I dont know, and wouldnt without having your pc here 

Its all about troubleshooting. Make sure everything is updated, make sure youve got no conflicting programs for example, msn or xfire.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

mikeb2817 said:


> I dont know, and wouldnt without having your pc here
> 
> Its all about troubleshooting. Make sure everything is updated, make sure youve got no conflicting programs for example, msn or xfire.



Make sure that you don't have more than 1 graphics driver, or any driver in that case, because it can really mess with your games. I had that problem with bf2, I had more then one graphics driver, and it was interfering. Uninstalled one, and it worked.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Still CoD4 
Anddddd.... going old school!
Quake3 Arena. SP tho as I cant find my key, and Quake4  old school stuff


----------



## spirit

Microsoft Flight is what I'm playing a bit of right now, and DiRT 3.  Sadly both at low on my integrated graphics. Must buy a graphics card soon!!!!

Microsoft Flight is free by the way just download it from the Microsoft website.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Microsoft Flight is what I'm playing a bit of right now, and DiRT 3.  Sadly both at low on my integrated graphics. Must buy a graphics card soon!!!!
> 
> Microsoft Flight is free by the way just download it from the Microsoft website.



Wanna buy my 3870 then  When I get my new build that is haha.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Microsoft Flight is what I'm playing a bit of right now, and DiRT 3.  Sadly both at low on my integrated graphics. Must buy a graphics card soon!!!!
> 
> Microsoft Flight is free by the way just download it from the Microsoft website.



You can afford for GTX 560, right? If not, you can always find old video card.  Like i got my 9600 GT for 40 dollar.


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Wanna buy my 3870 then


Hmmm.... 



			
				Jamebonds1 said:
			
		

> You can afford for GTX 560, right? If not, you can always find old video card. Like i got my 9600 GT for 40 dollar.


Can't afford anything right now.  I'm saving up for a GTX 560 Ti or a 570 if I get lucky. Might have to ask for one for my birthday, which is about 5 months away. Would be cheaper for me in the long run to just continue saving up for the 560 Ti rather than buy something cheap and then upgrade later.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Hmmm....



It is a good card, I have to say. I might buy a secondhand build that has 1 in it so I can Crossfire it and go total berzerk on an old 2007ish rig  Or see if I can get some C2Q stuff


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> t is a good card, I have to say. I might buy a secondhand build that has 1 in it so I can Crossfire it and go total berzerk on an old 2007ish rig  Or see if I can get some C2Q stuff


I'm getting a C2Q rig within the next few days hopefully, you can see the spec in my sig. I posted some photos of the rig itself in the Post a pic of your PC thread. The rig has a 9800 GT in it, so I may use that temporarily for gaming until I can get something better.


----------



## M1kkelZR

awesome! I really want a C2Q rig, but I might be able to get the secondhand Phenom 9500 rigs


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> awesome! I really want a C2Q rig


Yeah I know, so I do I, and I've got one now!  There's just something about the Core 2 Quad I've always liked - maybe it's the name - Core 2 Quaaaaadddd... 

I won't be moving the 9800 GT into my 2500K rig, I'll keep it in the Q8300 rig and just game on that for the time being. Will only be using a 17" 1280x1024 LCD with the C2Q rig so should run most of the game pretty high. My C2Q rig is in a bit of a state at the moment (see the photos I posted), will clean her up this weekend if I get the chance.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah I know, so I do I, and I've got one now!  There's just something about the Core 2 Quad I've always liked - maybe it's the name - Core 2 Quaaaaadddd...
> 
> I won't be moving the 9800 GT into my 2500K rig, I'll keep it in the Q8300 rig and just game on that for the time being. Will only be using a 17" 1280x1024 LCD with the C2Q rig so should run most of the game pretty high. My C2Q rig is in a bit of a state at the moment (see the photos I posted), will clean her up this weekend if I get the chance.



Man can I buy your C2Q rig? Ill give you millions for it  Or I'll find one myself  millions is just a ta too much


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Man can I buy your C2Q rig? Ill give you millions for it


Nope, you can't buy it because my Dad may still need it for various things even once it's mine. It will be like a "shared computer", but it will be mostly mine.


----------



## Jamebonds1

ah... My old friend C2Q   That's what i used it in my workstation for college.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Nope, you can't buy it because my Dad may still need it for various things even once it's mine. It will be like a "shared computer", but it will be mostly mine.



ahhhhh shieeeeeeet  Well I might get a C2Q rig and then I'll roll old school here  Which I already am with a Crosshair II and a LE-1600 Single core


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Just bought dead space 2, loved the first one, the second is sooooo much better. Already shit myself a few times. Its a lot more messed up than the last one and very scary (then again im not exactly the bravest of men )


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Just bought dead space 2, loved the first one, the second is sooooo much better. Already shit myself a few times. Its a lot more messed up than the last one and very scary (then again im not exactly the bravest of men )



Don't let this game scary you .  Playing Dead Space 2 on ASUS monitor is so much scary.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

im a real wuss  SO yah it scares me


----------



## M1kkelZR

Quake 4 is quite scary, the first mission anyway. I haven't past it because I keep pissing myself out of fear lol


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> Quake 4 is quite scary, the first mission anyway. I haven't past it because I keep pissing myself out of fear lol



How about FEAR 2 game?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Never played fear 2 but fear 3 is rubbish.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Never played fear 2 but fear 3 is rubbish.



My english is poorly.  What do rubbish mean?


----------



## Aastii

Jamebonds1 said:


> My english is poorly.  What do rubbish mean?



The way it was used here, it means bad.


It can also mean the same as trash or garbage where it is another word for waste


----------



## Jamebonds1

Aastii said:


> The way it was used here, it means bad.
> 
> 
> It can also mean the same as trash or garbage where it is another word for waste



Thank Aastii.  And yeah FEAR 3 is probably not the best horror game as half life 2 but i didn't try out FEAR 3 yet.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its honestly really bad, i would say stay away from it. If you must get it though buy it cheap 

Its looks okish, quite intuitive controls but the gameplay is just god awful. Its basically hide behind something kill a load of guys, get to next cover do the same. (i know that sounds like most fps games but this one makes nothing seem worthwhile or fun.)


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Its honestly really bad, i would say stay away from it. If you must get it though buy it cheap
> 
> Its looks okish, quite intuitive controls but the gameplay is just god awful. Its basically hide behind something kill a load of guys, get to next cover do the same. (i know that sounds like most fps games but this one makes nothing seem worthwhile or fun.)



Yeah.  I love Half Life 2.  

I sometime made a bad habit of buying game.  Like I used to want Duke of Nukem Forever but now no after i tryout a demo.  It is stupid game.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Agree with you on that, i was really looking forward to it too. BUt tried the demo thankfully.


----------



## linkin

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30812762/1/260808184/

Latest round of BF3


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Been playing a lot of TF2 lately, as well as Minecraft, Realm of the Mad God, and World of Tanks.


----------



## Imissthe90s

Sniper Elite V2


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Been working my way through Fallout 3. I've had the game since release and never actually finished it. I've put in half the time compared from my first save file and I'm much much further and even unlocked new Gamerscore.

Trying to tackle some of the games on my shelf that haven't been beaten yet before buying new ones to add to the shelf.
SOOOOO hard.
So many to play...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^lmao, im getting like that, i have nearly 100 games and havent completed half of them. Its silly as well with pc game prices being so cheap as i just keep adding to my case


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

mikeb2817 said:


> ^^lmao, im getting like that, i have nearly 100 games and havent completed half of them. Its silly as well with pc game prices being so cheap as i just keep adding to my case



Well I'm more a console person (at the moment) and working at a gamestore really doesn't help. Just between my PS3 and 360 I have well over a 100 on my shelf. That's not including my Wii or anything else.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

wow :O. I had a fair few games when i had my xbox. No way near as many as i have for my pc. But games for pc are dirt cheap. Most new games drop to like a tenner online after a few months out. Only games iv payed more than 20 quid for are bf3, starcraft 2 and 1 or 2 others.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

mikeb2817 said:


> wow :O. I had a fair few games when i had my xbox. No way near as many as i have for my pc. But games for pc are dirt cheap. Most new games drop to like a tenner online after a few months out. Only games iv payed more than 20 quid for are bf3, starcraft 2 and 1 or 2 others.



Yeah, I've been snatching a few here and there when they go on vendor sale at our store, can still get my discount on that. 15%... nothing special, but on used games I can get 25% if I use my EDGE card with my employee.
I guess you could say I'm kind of addicted. Haha. 
Maybe later I'll snap a picture of my shelf... though I have a few games missing from it that are current on loan to a couple friends.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol, i would definitely say im addicted. Not just to playing but also buying. I mean i hate saints row with a passion but because the third was in a sale i was sooooo close to buying it. Just for the sake of a bargain  Instead i got dead space 2 though


----------



## spirit

I got Dirt 3 running on the Core 2 Quad PC in my signature. I can max it out on my little 17" 1280x1024 monitor which I am currently using for that PC at around 40 FPS.  So I guess that's what I'm playing at the moment.

Played a bit of Forza Motorsport 4 on the X360 today though, and a bit of Burnout 3 Takedown yesterday.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Got Sanctum on Steam for $5 with all the DLC, been playing that.


----------



## christofudge

I've started replaying Guild Wars now since the new one is coming out late this year  (I'm too much of a cheap skate for WoW xD)
But I'm also into a bit of TF2 and batman Arkham Asylum at the mo.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

lucasbytegenius said:


> Got Sanctum on Steam for $5 with all the DLC, been playing that.




I grabbed that, its awesome.

Stuck on the last non dlc arena. Wave 29.


----------



## Turbo10

Warlock Master of the Arcane, imagine Civ5 but fantasy. Its ****ing awesome!


----------



## Turbo10

vistakid10 said:


> I got Dirt 3 running on the Core 2 Quad PC in my signature. I can max it out on my little 17" 1280x1024 monitor which I am currently using for that PC at around 40 FPS.  So I guess that's what I'm playing at the moment.)



is dirt 3 good? Dirt 1 was awesome, Dirt 2 was complete shit and Dirt 3 is still 30 quid, you would have thought it had come down in price. Whats with this new Dirt too? it has nothing to do with rallying, if Colin Mcrae saw Dirt 2 and the new one hed be turning in his grave


----------



## M1kkelZR

Turbo10 said:


> is dirt 3 good? Dirt 1 was awesome, Dirt 2 was complete shit and Dirt 3 is still 30 quid, you would have thought it had come down in price. Whats with this new Dirt too? it has nothing to do with rallying, if Colin Mcrae saw Dirt 2 and the new one hed be turning in his grave



I don't think DiRT2 was horrible. The entire series isnt just about rally racing, its about the competitive style of racing. All of the types of racing are connected to Rally. The only downside to DiRT2 is that it sucks ass on Console, its just too sensitive. DiRT3 is something I'd want to get though 

As for games I'm playing, still CoD4 quit Quake got really shitty for me. Also might start LoL and be a weekend LoL-Hero and might start WoW and Diablo soon  I have to play WoW because my friend is whining at me to play the game so I thought why not, when I get my new pc I'll get some new games and play dem all! but Cod4 will still be my favo game I have


----------



## Russ88765

Looking for a new game to play, it's an interesting time.. Might pick up witcher 2 if I can find it in the store eh.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Played saints row and completed it, now im playing Dayz zombie apoc mod for arma 2


----------



## Perkomate

Turbo10 said:


> is dirt 3 good? Dirt 1 was awesome, Dirt 2 was complete shit and Dirt 3 is still 30 quid, you would have thought it had come down in price. Whats with this new Dirt too? it has nothing to do with rallying, if Colin Mcrae saw Dirt 2 and the new one hed be turning in his grave



Dirt 3 is amazing. It's a heap of fun, and is pretty god damn accurate. Nothing like a classic Mini hooning through the Finnish forests.


----------



## Turbo10

Raz3rD said:


> I don't think DiRT2 was horrible. The entire series isnt just about rally racing, its about the competitive style of racing. All of the types of racing are connected to Rally. The only downside to DiRT2 is that it sucks ass on Console, its just too sensitive. DiRT3 is something I'd want to get though



I think you will find the series IS about rallying but they tried to cater it towards the american market more, thus dirt 2. I still think WRC 2 for ps2 was the best rallying game, the Monaco track is bloody scary, if you go through a fence you just fly down a mountain


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I love dirt 3  Never played any other dirt games, but i did love the old colin games, they were awesome.


----------



## byteninja2

I am downloading Universe at War:Earth Assault, so I will be playing it. Its an RTS.


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> is dirt 3 good? Dirt 1 was awesome, Dirt 2 was complete shit and Dirt 3 is still 30 quid, you would have thought it had come down in price. Whats with this new Dirt too? it has nothing to do with rallying, if Colin Mcrae saw Dirt 2 and the new one hed be turning in his grave



Dirt 3's awesome.  I only paid £9.99 for my copy, I got it second hand from ebay.  I'd recommend you get it, you'll love it if you like those sort of games. It's my favourite game at the moment.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I got mine for free it my 6850  also got deus ex.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mikeb2817 said:


> I grabbed that, its awesome.
> 
> Stuck on the last non dlc arena. Wave 29.



Nice. I'm still on the second one 
I hope they fix the darn multiplayer issues soon


----------



## M1kkelZR

Playing COD4 and WoW 

Now new parts to arrive and then I'll be awesome


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got a copy of Sniper Elite V2. Game is pretty badass! I highly recommend it!


----------



## salvage-this

I was thinking about picking that up.  The trailer looks so good.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I did played Dirt 2 with no problem.  It might be problem from steam.  It is bug and won't start unless i download demo that's not a steam game.


----------



## Aastii

It isn't a problem with Steam, works perfectly for 99% of the people that own it.

You say that there are quite a few games that have some issue or another. To me that would say something there isn't right. Every single game works out of the box on my system, including the last two you have said haven't worked. I would look into it if I were you.


At the moment, playing lots of CoD, some Minecraft with Tekkit and been trying to play DayZ, but servers are down atm so can't log in


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> It isn't a problem with Steam, works perfectly for 99% of the people that own it.
> 
> You say that there are quite a few games that have some issue or another. To me that would say something there isn't right. Every single game works out of the box on my system, including the last two you have said haven't worked. I would look into it if I were you.
> 
> 
> At the moment, playing lots of CoD, some Minecraft with Tekkit and been trying to play DayZ, but servers are down atm so can't log in




The servers aren't down theyre just bogged down  Uber amounts of people are playing. Also, if you downloaded the other day when i mentioned it you will need to download again as the new update is out.

When you try to get in a server, if it is full it will take a long time for the server to respond. You will probably be stuck on "waiting for server to respond" page for a while. If theyre all full just spam the enter key and you should get in.

(Unless the servers have gone down since i was on earlier :/)

(The new update adds another variable which i havent figured out what it is. And also more ZOMBIES!!!!! theyre also a lot less predictable in the sense that they no longer stay in a village or town, they can wander about a far way. I had one at least 500 metres from the town.    Good weapons also seem to spawn less fequently and zombies seem a lot tougher. The 1.56 version made the zombies not much of a problem but this update seems to have put them on steroids.)



EDIT: Ignore me, im a div, servers are down, saw it on facebook.


----------



## Turbo10

gunna setup Gran Turismo 4 on an emulator cause i cba playing it downstairs


----------



## Russ88765

Was just playing Donkey Kong Country. Oh the memories!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Alliance of Valiant arms, very nice steam free to play.


----------



## Perkomate

definitely didn't delete anything here guys, don't worry about it


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> definitely didn't delete anything here guys, don't worry about it



Just to remain you, it is against the rule to ask what name is emulator or how they work.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Just to remain you, it is against the rule to ask what name is emulator or how they work.



There is always a thing called PM'ing...


----------



## Russ88765

Turbo10 said:


> gunna setup Gran Turismo 4 on an emulator cause i cba playing it downstairs



I so wish they'd release the Gran Turismo's on pc! I would kill to play that game on a setup like this:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Been addicted to Minecraft on my 360.

Ughhsdh;sdkf


----------



## Turbo10

Russ88765 said:


> I so wish they'd release the Gran Turismo's on pc! I would kill to play that game on a setup like this:



yeah it was a pain to try and sort out, i gave up in the end I couldn't even start the game


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> definitely didn't delete anything here guys, don't worry about it



That's good.


----------



## ColdFeet

At the moment im playing Need For Speed World, but I also play alot of A.V.A and also a space shooter game called Darkorbit here is a link in case you want to check it out. http://www.darkorbit.com/


----------



## ColdFeet

On The PS3:
GTA IV
MW3
and Fallout 3

Pc I play:
Need For Speed World http://world.needforspeed.com/
A.V.A  http://ava.ijji.com/
Darkorbit http://www.darkorbit.com/


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Theres no need to double post, theres an edit button for extra information or more stuff


----------



## Jamebonds1

Star Wars Lego sega.


----------



## Russ88765

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Aastii

Started building nuclear reactors on Minecraft with Tekkit.

So far have 1 up and running, requiring no maintenance other than replacing the uranium cells.

I have an automatic power and diamond generator.

Will soon be upgrading the diamond generators speed substantially by building an automatic sugar cane farm, which will take the sugar cane and convert it.


----------



## Perkomate

GTA IV. Modded a few cars in, like the classic Mini, the Nissan C10 Skyline, Lamborghini Reventon, Land Rover Defender, Lancia Delta Integrale and AC Cobra.

Good fun.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> GTA IV. Modded a few cars in, like the classic Mini, the Nissan C10 Skyline, Lamborghini Reventon, Land Rover Defender, Lancia Delta Integrale and AC Cobra.
> 
> Good fun.



Lol.  Nissan Skyline is cool car.


----------



## claptonman

So much BF3. I finally gotten good with attack helis where I can get at least one kill with it before I die. I just want the attachment that jams the lockon.


----------



## Ramodkk

Loving Diablo III, amazing graphics, top-notch scenery, awesome story and gameplay. :good: Only down-side so far: I've played through Act I and some of Act II and I've yet to experience any sort of difficulty, I guess I'll have to play it on a higher difficulty to find out.


----------



## Perkomate

ramodkk said:


> Loving Diablo III, amazing graphics, top-notch scenery, awesome story and gameplay. :good: Only down-side so far: I've played through Act I and some of Act II and I've yet to experience any sort of difficulty, I guess I'll have to play it on a higher difficulty to find out.



I would get D3, but the issues with latency with the Australian crew aren't what I would like.

i think they really cocked it up. I haven't played it, but the pay-to-win thing is crap. The graphics look shoddy too.


----------



## JlCollins005

Perkomate said:


> I would get D3, but the issues with latency with the Australian crew aren't what I would like.
> 
> i think they really cocked it up. I haven't played it, but the pay-to-win thing is crap. The graphics look shoddy too.



Pay to win as in the auction house? Graphics in my opinion are great for the type of game that it is. I have been thoroughly enjoying the game since release.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Finally got COD4 working properly so been playing that again alot. Finally hitting the 250FPS steady mark so playing alot better now 

WoW is also something I play alot. But that I play at college, with boring lessons


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Playing shogun 2 at the moment as my internet has gone  But will be back on dayz next month 

Im seriously bad at shogun 2 on the campaign map so if anyone has any pointers please throw me a pm.


----------



## wolfeking

been playing warzone 2100 a bit. Like it, but glad its free as it is not worth any money though.


----------



## Russ88765

Secret of Evermore. Talk about not using the full potential of your pc specs.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I just buy Metro 2033 for 5 dollar


----------



## Perkomate

JlCollins005 said:


> Pay to win as in the auction house? Graphics in my opinion are great for the type of game that it is. I have been thoroughly enjoying the game since release.



Yeah. I also think it's crap that you have to be online to actually play the game too.


----------



## tech savvy

Diablo III



JlCollins005 said:


> Pay to win as in the auction house? Graphics in my opinion are great for the type of game that it is. I have been thoroughly enjoying the game since release.



Totally agreed. Love it or hate it, I love it. Right now im on Nightmare act III. Everytime you beat Diablo it opens a new difficulty from normal, nightmare, hell, and inferno. On top of it opening harder difficulties, they're are new side quest to do in every difficulty with random maps. Also, you get better and better armor/weapons father you venture in the game. You just cant play though Diablo one time on normal and expect to get your full enjoyment. The game was made to play though atleast three times, normal,nightmare,hell thats so you can achiev all achievements. Inferno is there just for the hardcore diablo fans, you die one time thats it,  GAME OVER!



Perkomate said:


> Yeah. I also think it's crap that you have to be online to actually play the game too.



All games that are bought online and at retail stores are starting to do the samething, got to have internet connection to play. It's for all the pirating people out there that wants the game for free. Which, yeah, they can still illegally download it, but playing it is a different story. Once they install and it connects to blizzard/battle.net it will detect it as not legit and block it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jasonkorrey said:


> Currently, I am playing the Need For Speed Most Wanted. I am playing this second time. First time I have completed this whole game. Now I am enjoying this game second time. For it is too interesting.



Need for Speed underground 2 is better game i ever have.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

left 4 dead very nice


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> left 4 dead very nice



Valve made the better game.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Valve made the better game.



Yep I love it when its quiet and then 50 zombies pour through a doorway and you blow there heads off with a m16. Very Nice.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Yep I love it when its quiet and then 50 zombies pour through a doorway and you blow there heads off with a m16. Very Nice.



I have a lot of game from valve.  I don't really like many of other horror and action game like Duke Nukem Forever and etc that's dumb game.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dead Space 2 in zealous mode.  Oh yeah


----------



## Ramodkk

Don't get me started on Duke Nukem Forever lol


----------



## Pell

MINECRAFT! ON XBOX 360


----------



## spirit

Should be getting Just Cause 2 for my PC soon!  Still playing Dirt 3 but now maxxing it out at 1080p on my 5870.


----------



## Turbo10

vistakid10 said:


> Should be getting Just Cause 2 for my PC soon!  Still playing Dirt 3 but now maxxing it out at 1080p on my 5870.



imho Just Cause 2 is one of those 'games to play before you die' its so fun, ive put about 75 hours into it and hardly done anything and its still so fun


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> imho Just Cause 2 is one of those 'games to play before you die' its so fun, ive put about 75 hours into it and hardly done anything and its still so fun



Just got it now, need to install it but I've played it on the Xbox 360 a bit and I found it fun.


----------



## wolfeking

I have been playing MOH: Airborne and Arma II for the last couple of days. 1/2 way through the flack tower on airborne. Kinda mad that they put in the nazi bosses. So unrealistic.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Just got it now, need to install it but I've played it on the Xbox 360 a bit and I found it fun.



yeah I have JC2 on PS3. I've put in about 100 hours and I've finished about 10% of the story, for the rest I kidnap people and throw them off of mountains lol


----------



## SkeptikProductio

GTA IV
MW3
Forza 4
TC Ghost Recon Future Soldier (GRFS)
COD Black Ops


Im on a Xbox


----------



## Jamebonds1

SkeptikProductio said:


> GTA IV
> MW3
> Forza 4
> TC Ghost Recon Future Soldier (GRFS)
> COD Black Ops
> 
> 
> Im on a Xbox



You should trying Crysis 2   I got it for PC at 8 dollar on PC download.  A lot of people say it is better than Call of Duty.


----------



## Jamebonds1

ramodkk said:


> Don't get me started on Duke Nukem Forever lol



Just to let you know. I don't really like idea of story from Duke Nukem Forever for good reason.


----------



## Turbo10

Jamebonds1 said:


> Just to let you know. I don't really like idea of story from Duke Nukem Forever for good reason.



story? what story?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Turbo10 said:


> story? what story?



The single player on game.


----------



## Turbo10

Jamebonds1 said:


> The single player on game.



i was being sarcastic  you dont play a game like duke nukem for storyline. Its just gunna be aliens invade-kill aliens


----------



## Jamebonds1

Turbo10 said:


> i was being sarcastic  you dont play a game like duke nukem for storyline. Its just gunna be aliens invade-kill aliens



Yeah. I did play demo game and it is dumb.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I'm having a load of fun with, Cod 1, expansion pack, bf 2 expansion pack, and fate, the traitor soul.


----------



## Darren

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I'm having a load of fun with, Cod 1, expansion pack, bf 2 expansion pack, and fate, the traitor soul.




Fate is actually a really good game. Although after I got Torchlight it seemed kind of feeble in comparison.


----------



## Turbo10

bought civ 4 with the expansions, i love civ 5 and people say that civ 4 is better so i went and bought it, and its pretty awesome


----------



## Gun

Currently playing Modern Warfare 3 on my Xbox, until my PC is finished.


----------



## zombine210

bought ArmA II: CO from Steam and getting ready to install the DayZ mod.

anybody interested in teaming up?
you pretty much have to in order to survive this zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Shane

zombine210 said:


> bought ArmA II: CO from Steam and getting ready to install the DayZ mod.
> 
> anybody interested in teaming up?
> you pretty much have to in order to survive this zombie apocalypse.



Is it just me,But that mod looks so boring? 

Seems from Youtube gameplay,The majority of players are just walking..and walking..and walking,Kill zombie....then more walking..walking?


----------



## linkin

You loot stuff in towns as well, zombie spawns are relative to how much good loot there is.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

zombine210 said:


> bought ArmA II: CO from Steam and getting ready to install the DayZ mod.
> 
> anybody interested in teaming up?
> you pretty much have to in order to survive this zombie apocalypse.




The mod is awesome, Arma 2 thought is amazing on it own, When i get the internet back properly ill team up  Although i have recently started playing as a bandit so expect me to kill people 


And you dont need to team up to get good gear  Theres a few different tricks you can use to ensure you can get awesome gear in hostile places. 



linkin said:


> You loot stuff in towns as well, zombie spawns are relative to how much good loot there is.



Thats not completely accurate. Generally as a rule of thumb if zombies are close so is loot but its not indicative of how much loot or the quality. For example, theres some awesome stuff in deer stands usually but only 1-2 zombies around. On the docks near large town theres usually crap loot yet a lot of zombies. I find the best place for weapons is barns which usually dont have a lot of zombies near them. That said the amount of zombies spawning in has sky rocketed with recent patches. I remember a few a week ago most servers had 200-300. Last server i was on there was just over 1000.


----------



## zombine210

thanks for the loot tip mikeb



Nevakonaza said:


> Is it just me,But that mod looks so boring?
> 
> Seems from Youtube gameplay,The majority of players are just walking..and walking..and walking,Kill zombie....then more walking..walking?



it does look boring at first... but think about it.

in a real life zombie apocalypse, what do you expect to happen?
this is no L4D shoot 'em up, you live forever kind of game. this is the real deal shtf simulation. this is gran turismo vs mario kart.

you have to scavenge food and water while not only worrying about the undead, but also look out for other survivors trying to rip you off 

this shit is freaking intense. and i haven't started playing yet.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its amazing, the walking is a bit bum but when something happens its almost magic  Seriously its that good. This game isnt about zombies, there just an addition.

The game is about interaction and imagination. Seriously you make your own fun out of it. Tool up and group up for some looting expedition. Or form a bandit raiding party. Theres a server out there that has a full transit system. Servers have come up with helicopter raiding parties. Others have gone a for a fun loving party bus. Its seriously insane the amount that is possible.

(another tip Zombine is... Grab a winchester if you find one. That shit is pure gold. Almost silenced and massively over powerful. Grab a sniper if you play bandit or a lee enfield if your adventurous as they are loud as hell. and read this http://www.knowngriefers.com/2012/05/dayz-survival-guide.html Its invaluable)


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Denther said:


> Fate is actually a really good game. Although after I got Torchlight it seemed kind of feeble in comparison.



It is, I have really been enjoying it. I saw rift in walmart for 10 bucks. I need to if it is worth it, and if it is online only.


----------



## zombine210

so i just played my first game in DayZ. lasted a full 10 minutes  

i believe the time of day in-game is the same as the server's real-life time. at spawn it was freaking dark as heck and all i could hear were zombies trying to chomp on me 

luckily i was near a dock, so i ran to it and as they tried to flank me, they ended up going into the beach and unable to get to me. i was able to flare up and jet the f*ck up some structure near the train tracks shooting as many as i could from on top of it. they are slow going up stairs. 

when i ran out of bullets i made another run for it and ended up in an apartment where i found a bunch of car parts but no guns or ammo. by this time i was under 500 blood and finally collapsed as i jumped down to escape the zombies that chased me up some ladder.

this is loads of fun, but i need to find a daytime server or wait until tomorrow to play on a closer server.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

If your in the USA, play on european servers during your day time 

Servers are based on local time 

As for surviving ten minutes i lasted less my first time around. My longest was 3 days when i was killed by a group of survivors who i offered to help  was a bad day, had loads of good loot.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Umm, help here please. Should I get rift or not??


----------



## Turbo10

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Umm, help here please. Should I get rift or not??



i tried rift and i thought it was abysmal, just another rip off of wow. Then again i hate mmos nowdays so id recommend watching a lets play of it on youtube to see if you like it


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> i tried rift and i thought it was abysmal, just another rip off of wow. Then again i hate mmos nowdays so id recommend watching a lets play of it on youtube to see if you like it



And WoW was a ripoff of Everquest, in so much as it has monsters to fight, character progression, a large world and similar controls. That is where the similarities end with WoW and Rift too.

I personally liked Rift, however not enough to keep the subscription going. There is a lot (A LOT) different to WoW and other MMO's, most of the time better. The biggest turn off for me though was the art style, I didn't like it at all, especially the weapons.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Umm, help here please. Should I get rift or not??




Rift is awesome if you can afford the monthly sub. The sub 20 stuff is pretty dire once you actually taste 50 and above. The end game is where it is at for rift so unless your going to stick with it i wouldnt. That said if you do put some time in it is awesomely rewarding and fun.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

So I have to pay in order to play? Forget then. I don't have money to buy a game, And pay a monthly subscription. Any other recommendations, for good games to pla? Nothing like command and conquer, I would like a style like cod, the first person type deal. It can be similar to skyrim, (the first person part.) So if it is anything from first person shooter, to first person mid evil, to a good racing game.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Arma 2 CO  then get yourself ace mod for your military needs, and dayz for your horror needs, youll never need another game again.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Let me re phrase, I need a cheaper game, a game that needs no downloading, and not much gore.


----------



## darrenvox

Playing fs2004 nd trying to get bf2 to work


----------



## Turbo10

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Let me re phrase, I need a cheaper game, a game that needs no downloading, and not much gore.



whats wrong with gore D: nearly every game has gore in nowdays


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I mean, no more blood than the new cods, or bf3. Unless it is alien gore. Nothing like mass effect, or bio shock.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

To be fair there isnt much gore in arma 2.

Also, downloads arent massive. Dayz is like 160mb. As for the game you can buy it retail.

Are you offended by gore, or too young that your parent dissaprove?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I mean, no more blood than the new cods, or bf3. Unless it is alien gore. Nothing like mass effect, or bio shock.



Why do you have to buy game when it is not people blood.   COD, mass effect, bioshock and BF3 do have blood.


----------



## Turbo10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpIVY2RO55o&feature=related

found a game with no gore in dragunov


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Poor kid will have a heart attack. Turbo...you terrible, terrible person


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Poor kid will have a heart attack. Turbo...you terrible, terrible person



i found it funny haha xD


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Turbo10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpIVY2RO55o&feature=related
> 
> found a game with no gore in dragunov


Lol, my bro has that game, fun but too gory.


mikeb2817 said:


> To be fair there isnt much gore in arma 2.
> 
> Also, downloads arent massive. Dayz is like 160mb. As for the game you can buy it retail.
> 
> Are you offended by gore, or too young that your parent dissaprove?



Just don't "enjoy" gore.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

:O Seriously.... Im just speechless.


----------



## Turbo10

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18280173

Just saw that in the news and found it odd that you guys have been talking about the arma 2 mod. Its obviously really popular if its made it onto the BBC news site


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its like the best mod ever  Seriously


----------



## zombine210

just played another round yesterday on a french server because it was late.

man oh man! this shit is hard. your startup gun sucks monkey balls and freaking zombies are all marathon runners, wtf !

i really like the feel of this game, but the only thing i think it's lacking is zombie behavior.

you should at least be able to outrun them.
once one starts chasing you, it's like they all communicate with each other and you have an entire horde after you. they aren't very smart though, if you go into a garage, they try to get you from the other side of the wall instead of going around to the wide open door.

wasn't able to survive long either, but will keep trying.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol, they cant run in doors, so if you need a breather get in a building. This makes them walk slowly. Also, you can get like a metre away from them if you crawl. Seriously you can get that close.

Just about to start a game myself. Not been on in a week or so though so do you know what patch were up to now? I downloaded 1.60 but see a lot of people are on 1.7 :/


----------



## zombine210

1.7 must be new. the changelog on site only goes to 1.6 though.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Maybe 1.7 is a beta of the alpha


----------



## Darren

Sid Meier's Pirates


----------



## mrjack

Saints Row The Third. Ridiculously over the top, but a lot of fun. Definitely going to have to play through it multiple times to experience all the consequences of the different choices that can be made.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mrjack said:


> Saints Row The Third. Ridiculously over the top, but a lot of fun. Definitely going to have to play through it multiple times to experience all the consequences of the different choices that can be made.



Its absolutly brilliant, i bought it a few weeks ago and had a massive amount of fun :d

whored mode is great 

Just wish i had the money for all the dlc but im broke atm.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Its absolutly brilliant, i bought it a few weeks ago and had a massive amount of fun :d
> 
> whored mode is great
> 
> Just wish i had the money for all the dlc but im broke atm.



majority of the DLC is shite, pink tanks? hooray. Gangstas in space was pretty fun though and you get the spaceship to fly


----------



## SuperDuperMe

yeah i ment the full dlc's  that actually add content rather than a few vehicles and weapons 

Like feck im paying 3-4 quid for a new car


----------



## Motorcharge

The private server I used to play on is updating to Cataclysm tomorrow so I've started playing there again. I have retail, but I just don't have the time and patience to play at retail rates, but a 20x Blizzlike private server works pretty damn well. Only reason I quit it in the first place is I'd played Wrath to death already.


----------



## Jamebonds1

sonic82 said:


> Testing diablo 3 right now. but w/o mutiplayer is kinda boring...



Well... never mind. I was fooled by spam.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Playing a lot of arkham city, love this game its awesome. Also bought the humble bundle but only played limbo so far, thats awesome. For afters i also have fable 3 because im  a nerd and missed playing it when i had my xbox


----------



## Troncoso

Since all the fanboys have moved on to Modern Warfare 3, Black Ops really isn't that bad.


----------



## spirit

Well I played a bit of Burnout 3: Takedown on the Xbox 360 last night with my brother. It's an old game I know, but I still love it. I unlocked some new cars and events so I'm happy.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

B3 was the best. Im fond of Paradise but B3 was what took up most of my time as a young lad wagging school


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> B3 was the best. Im fond of Paradise but B3 was what took up most of my time as a young lad wagging school



I did use to own Revenge on the 360 too but I sold it. Revenge had nice graphics but it was kinda hard to see where you were going as they were so dark! I've played Paradise, didn't think much to it. No crash junctions and I didn't like the free roam all that much and the idea of going to do the scrap dealer etc etc... :/

I've got gold on every crash junction on Burnout 3 and I'm like 85% through the career now. That stupid Far Eastern Grand Prix is stopping me from getting any further though. I always lose at that.  I've only had the game on the 360 for a year, but I had it on the PS2 when the game came out like 8 years ago.


----------



## wolfeking

i have been playing Civ IV for a few days. Neat game it is. 20+ frames maxxed at 1440*900, but it runs really hot. I think I need to tear this down and clean the heatsinks. Would really like to get beyond 1880 AD with the Third Reich.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

vistakid10 said:


> I did use to own Revenge on the 360 too but I sold it. Revenge had nice graphics but it was kinda hard to see where you were going as they were so dark! I've played Paradise, didn't think much to it. No crash junctions and I didn't like the free roam all that much and the idea of going to do the scrap dealer etc etc... :/
> 
> I've got gold on every crash junction on Burnout 3 and I'm like 85% through the career now. That stupid Far Eastern Grand Prix is stopping me from getting any further though. I always lose at that.  I've only had the game on the 360 for a year, but I had it on the PS2 when the game came out like 8 years ago.



Ahhh memories lol ( i sound about 50 it was only like 6-7 years ago )

Me and a mate used to bunk school and play it on his old xbox (not 360) for hours. Same with a lot of games tbh. Halo2 was another one we absolutly killed and fable 1


----------



## Gun

Minecraft on my Laptop. But I'm playing Modern Warfare 3 on my Xbox .


----------



## M1kkelZR

mikeb2817 said:


> Ahhh memories lol ( i sound about 50 it was only like 6-7 years ago )
> 
> Me and a mate used to bunk school and play it on his old xbox (not 360) for hours. Same with a lot of games tbh. Halo2 was another one we absolutly killed and fable 1



I have the first Xbox here and Halo1 and Halo2. Played them for hours, then sold them. This last summer when on holiday at a mates house in Scotland, I decided to waste money on Halo1, Halo2 and the original Xbox again. Thinking of getting Fable1 for it too


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Do it  THEYRE AWESOME! i was thinking about getting a ps2 or old xbox  my dvd player broke so i though i may as well buy one of them as it would be the same price as a new one


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Trying to beat the Cod 1 expansion pack, united offensive. At the same time playing fate- the traitor soul.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

The exp was soooo harder than the first 

That said they were awesome. Much more challenging than the drivel the IP offers now.


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Ahhh memories lol ( i sound about 50 it was only like 6-7 years ago )
> 
> Me and a mate used to bunk school and play it on his old xbox (not 360) for hours. Same with a lot of games tbh. Halo2 was another one we absolutly killed and fable 1


Yeah I've got 50 hours playing time on my B3 profile and I don't play it that much anymore.

The Xbox Original copy of Burnout 3 also works on some 360s, it's one of the backward compatible games. I have a 360-S and it works just fine on it, it works on the 360 Elite too as my friend went and bought a copy after I showed him how awesome it was.  There are a few small incompatibilities and minor problems but overall it works just fine.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv got upwards of that. had a quick bash on it today but waiting for my core 2 quad so i can play it without stutter


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv got upwards of that. had a quick bash on it today but waiting for my core 2 quad so i can play it without stutter



A quick go on what, Burnout 3??


----------



## SuperDuperMe

No, battlefield 3  By the way im going to upload some picks of my cable management on my forum about parts. Could you take a quick look and see where im going wrong as it looks like a fekkin mess.


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> By the way im going to upload some picks of my cable management on my forum about parts. Could you take a quick look and see where im going wrong as it looks like a fekkin mess.


Sure.


----------



## Perkomate

OT, but the words "cable management" always make me cringe. No idea why.

I'm currently playing GTA IV while watching Initial D.


----------



## SilentRabbit

I play  a lot of varied games, i too bought a PS2 recently  To play my childhood favourites that i missed such as Rayman and the Ratchet and clank series! (dont forget SSX3 <3)

PC:
Skyrim on the PC still  (had it on xbox but sold it)
Neither is Blur, great game, got it for 3.75 in a steam sale, worth it if you ask me 
Several other indie games/mainstream ones like sanctum, magicka, trine, Gmod, portal, +loads more! (I dont spend much of my time on games, but i do enjoy them, i just have a lot, few of them are completed)
Recently ive been playing minecraft, modded mostly, vanilla is boring 

XBOX: The call of Duty series mostly for Zombies!
Ocaisionally other games like Just cause 2 or Red Faction(amazing game btw)

Sometimes i play on my psp or gameboy when bored, but very rarely!


----------



## Jamebonds1

I have no internet at rent house but i current playing Call of duty WAW and MW2.  Single player story is better than mult player in MW2.


----------



## wolfeking

I honestly have only been playing solitary as I have been bored too much to play much else.


----------



## mrjack

I'm currently switching between three games:
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Battlefield 3
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

I'm really enjoying playing Skyrim again now that I installed Skyrim Redone. The mod adds a lot of cool tweaks to the gameplay mechanics. Alchemy is finally a really useful skill and weapon usage is more strategic. For example I was stuck in a certain quest where I had to get past two enemies. My bow wasn't good enough to kill the guys quickly and the enemy that preferred melee weapons could kill me in one hit. Then I remembered that I had poisons and a longbow (the mod adds shortbows and longbows) in my inventory. By combining the poison with the longbow and using a fortify marksman potion I was able to kill both enemies.


----------



## Perkomate

Halo 2. I love this game so much... one of my favourite of all time.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> Halo 2. I love this game so much... one of my favourite of all time.



I played Halo 2 PC too


----------



## Jamebonds1

I think i miss something more scary picture from deleted post lol.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im currently playing torchlight and having a blast, cant wait for torchlight 2  already pre ordered


----------



## wolfeking

Been playing BF2, MW3, and Medal of Honor. :/ need new games.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> Been playing BF2, MW3, and Medal of Honor. :/ need new games.



Dead space 2 or Doom 3


----------



## wolfeking

I don't do 3rd person. And Doom3 is old. Really old. 

Really waiting on BO2 and Warfighter. Might pick up BF3 when I get a 5870 tuesday, but I am not sure its worth it just for the single player (I never do 3rd player at all).


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> I don't do 3rd person. And Doom3 is old. Really old.
> 
> Really waiting on BO2 and Warfighter. Might pick up BF3 when I get a 5870 tuesday, but I am not sure its worth it just for the single player (I never do 3rd player at all).



You should be able to play DX 10 BF3 well on your old video card.  Yeah Doom 3 is really old but still good game.  You can say that i still have some classic game


----------



## SuperDuperMe

He will be able to play it on dx11 with the hd 5870. He'll be able to max it too if he plays less than 1080.

EDIT: Derp i think i read your post wrong  Did you mean the 4870?


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> He will be able to play it on dx11 with the hd 5870. He'll be able to max it too if he plays less than 1080.
> 
> EDIT: Derp i think i read your post wrong  Did you mean the 4870?



Yeah. I meant his old video card


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ahh  My bad


----------



## wolfeking

I don't want to run BF3 at a low resolution on a low setting. Maybe the 4870 and low demand games but I really gotten used to the look of maxxed.   Really want to keep it up. 

The resolution for now is 720p. Also running it up to a 2600k tuesday so should be amazing when I get them.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Been playing COD4 and got in an organasation  Team Vires, now just waiting for sponsors to respond and we're awesome.

Also got into LoL because of a team mate, telling me to play. So we played last night, and I'm in love LoL. I have to play North American Region though as the EU West wont let me log in :/


----------



## Turbo10

Medieval 2 total war  Shitting all over the Scottish, English Longbowmen<3


----------



## jonnyp11

Been playin Global Agenda: Free Agent, free 2 play MMO on steam, not bad, different than other MMO's in that it is 3rd person but you aren't attacking with the numbers, you shoot a gun and can aim and all, weird, but it's free so i don't care.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I playing Descent and Crystal Cave DOS.


----------



## Turbo10

Crusader Kings 2, bought it on Steam for £30 and it was completely worth it!


----------



## spirit

Just Cause 2 on the PC! I don't play it properly, I just go round killing civilians and then see how quickly it takes before the police kill me.


----------



## claptonman

Blacklight: Retribution, so fun for a free game.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Blacklight: Retribution, so fun for a free game.



It is DX 11 support right?


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is DX 11 support right?



Yeah, it uses tessellation, but it runs the older Unreal engine. Might just be an add-on.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Yeah, it uses tessellation, but it runs the older Unreal engine. Might just be an add-on.



DX 11 is pretty nice and i want it, but i'm plan buying LGA 2011 first.  That would be 900 dollar budget.  Or video game maker had decide to stop made for DX 10 which is my favorite game.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

TEAM FORTRESS 2!!!! 
Why does it haft to be a 10gb download I wanna play now! I love the pyro  Also I tried black light retribution, pretty good graphics but I dont much care for it. I have a question, Is it still worth buying CSS?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> TEAM FORTRESS 2!!!!
> Why does it haft to be a 10gb download I wanna play now! I love the pyro  Also I tried black light retribution, pretty good graphics but I dont much care for it. I have a question, Is it still worth buying CSS?



Yeah.  It is good online game as i heard.  many people like it.  never failed.  I love valve game


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  It is good online game as i heard.  many people like it.  never failed.  I love valve game



Ive played Css before, im saying its an old game, if its still worth buying.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Ive played Css before, im saying its an old game, if its still worth buying.



Yeah.  It is worth buying.  I love old half life 1 as well.  And team fontness classic.  They're great game.  Valve made greater old game.


----------



## Darren

Picked up Borderlands GOTY off Amazon for $7.50. Activated through Steam and let it download all night. Already sunk 2 hours in to it today. Shame I have to go to work... Really surprised at how fun this game is. I just wish it had some anti aliasing because it's really jaggy. Oh well.


----------



## G80FTW

Just got done playing RAGE.  And by done, I mean the game sucks.  The gameplay seems ok, nothing to write home about, but the graphics made me wanna puke.  So I went looking around the net for information on what horrible game engine they could have possibly shit out to make this game.  id Tech 5? Says the game uses 20GB worth of textures? 2048x1024 texture resolution? I dont think so.  Thats a crock.  Textures looked more like 640x480 at best. I couldnt even get up close to anything without becoming sick with disgust over how 1990s the game looked.

And yet I was left wondering....why in gods name is this game using 1.6+GB of VRAM?  The "open" world, much like BF3, is surrounded by a 2D static image so that only things within a small radius of the player are being rendered.  And there is not much being done in the way of that either with no true HDR and the low quality textures.  I almost want to throw my Xbox out the window and shoot at it for ruining the gaming industry for so long....but I know its not my Xbox's fault that game developers are being lazy and un-innovative.


----------



## jonnyp11

G80FTW said:


> Just got done playing RAGE.  And by done, I mean the game sucks.  The gameplay seems ok, nothing to write home about, but the graphics made me wanna puke.  So I went looking around the net for information on what horrible game engine they could have possibly shit out to make this game.  id Tech 5? Says the game uses 20GB worth of textures? 2048x1024 texture resolution? I dont think so.  Thats a crock.  Textures looked more like 640x480 at best. I couldnt even get up close to anything without becoming sick with disgust over how 1990s the game looked.
> 
> And yet I was left wondering....why in gods name is this game using 1.6+GB of VRAM?  The "open" world, much like BF3, is surrounded by a 2D static image so that only things within a small radius of the player are being rendered.  And there is not much being done in the way of that either with no true HDR and the low quality textures.  I almost want to throw my Xbox out the window and shoot at it for ruining the gaming industry for so long....but I know its not my Xbox's fault that game developers are being lazy and un-innovative.



the graphics of that game were amazing, take a pic and post it cuz i think yours was glitchin, i played it on my 360 and it was beautiful, i liked the gameplay and a decent story sorta, only complaint i had was the ending sucked and it was so short, but this is what it should look like

http://gameguideworld.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/rage-screenshot-5.jpg

and there's a few screenshots somewhere on the screenshot thread IIRC


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Sounds like your game isnt loading the texture properly as i personally think the graphics are beautiful. Quite a different style to most games out there but nice all the same.


----------



## G80FTW

jonnyp11 said:


> the graphics of that game were amazing, take a pic and post it cuz i think yours was glitchin, i played it on my 360 and it was beautiful, i liked the gameplay and a decent story sorta, only complaint i had was the ending sucked and it was so short, but this is what it should look like
> 
> http://gameguideworld.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/rage-screenshot-5.jpg
> 
> and there's a few screenshots somewhere on the screenshot thread IIRC



That looks good to you? I mean, it was ok 8 years ago but Iv raised my standards....

Look at all the low quality textures....

Case and point:









They obviously were not even trying.  I believe Doom 1 had similar texture resolutions.  If they wanna pass this crap off as 2048x1024, they better at least TRY to make it look less like a block.  Still unsure what is using 1.6GB of VRAM, I assume only 32MB of that is textures.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv never noticed that on my game :/ Maybe i wasnt looking close enouigh


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv never noticed that on my game :/ Maybe i wasnt looking close enouigh



Textures are the first thing I look at in a game, as they can make or break the game in terms of quality. And that sir is some poor texture quality.

If you will also notice, the game is only using 30% of my GPU but hogging half its ram.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I never really looked that closely  From afar they look awesome


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> I never really looked that closely  From afar they look awesome



Indeed. Nice little trick the developers are playing eh? They have been doing this in alot of games.....specifically because they are making them for consoles, which as we know have limited resources (512MB of RAM?).  So in order to implement all their fancy half assed lighting effects and uber cool looking character models, they have to make sure their textures do not exceed the consoles resources, but at the same time do not look 10 years old.  How do they do this? I dont know exactly, but indeed from a distance the textures look grand.  But get up close, and suddenly you are taken back to your youth where 2D games ruled the PC world with Doom and Duke Nukem.


----------



## jonnyp11

Idk what's up with yours, i played it on the xbox and that ladder was perfect and all, try re-downloading it and see if you can, the entire world was hand made, there isn't a single repeated texture, that's why it uses all of your VRAM.

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/10/rage-on-pc-is-a-mess-but-you-can-fix-some-of-it/

skimmed a bit of it, you've got it on a HDD ain't ya, it's having issues streaming that much info so fast from the sounds of that.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Man I just started playing Half Life - is that Half Life? 

Anyway I've seen playthrough videos of RAGE and it looks far better on a PC.


----------



## jonnyp11

i still have a download key, this is making me want to try it, but i'd have to delete every game i have and possibly more, but i've got an offer on a 160gb seagate barracuda right now so shouldn't be an issue soon, but i'll still have to go to walmart and grab a moneypak to buy more games


----------



## G80FTW

jonnyp11 said:


> Idk what's up with yours, i played it on the xbox and that ladder was perfect and all, try re-downloading it and see if you can, the entire world was hand made, there isn't a single repeated texture, that's why it uses all of your VRAM.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/10/rage-on-pc-is-a-mess-but-you-can-fix-some-of-it/
> 
> skimmed a bit of it, you've got it on a HDD ain't ya, it's having issues streaming that much info so fast from the sounds of that.



No dude....that is how RAGE is supposed to look, I compared it to other screenshots/videos and its even the same as the link you posted before.


----------



## Jamebonds1

G80FTW said:


> Just got done playing RAGE.  And by done, I mean the game sucks.  The gameplay seems ok, nothing to write home about, but the graphics made me wanna puke.  So I went looking around the net for information on what horrible game engine they could have possibly shit out to make this game.  id Tech 5? Says the game uses 20GB worth of textures? 2048x1024 texture resolution? I dont think so.  Thats a crock.  Textures looked more like 640x480 at best. I couldnt even get up close to anything without becoming sick with disgust over how 1990s the game looked.
> 
> And yet I was left wondering....why in gods name is this game using 1.6+GB of VRAM?  The "open" world, much like BF3, is surrounded by a 2D static image so that only things within a small radius of the player are being rendered.  And there is not much being done in the way of that either with no true HDR and the low quality textures.  I almost want to throw my Xbox out the window and shoot at it for ruining the gaming industry for so long....but I know its not my Xbox's fault that game developers are being lazy and un-innovative.



But still RAGE game is better than Duke Nukem Forever, right?


----------



## G80FTW

Jamebonds1 said:


> But still RAGE game is better than Duke Nukem Forever, right?



In terms of graphics? Id say they are pretty equal, with better character modeling in RAGE.  

Honestly, I dont know what happened to DNF, but as the abbreviation suggest, they Did Not Finish the game and released the worst game of this century so far.  If Im not mistaken DNF used the same engine as Doom 3 did correct? Was that the Unreal engine?  Anyway, somehow they managed to make it look worse than Doom 3 which if anyone remembers was circa 2004, next to Far Cry one of the hottest looking games in 2004.


----------



## Jamebonds1

G80FTW said:


> In terms of graphics? Id say they are pretty equal, with better character modeling in RAGE.
> 
> Honestly, I dont know what happened to DNF, but as the abbreviation suggest, they Did Not Finish the game and released the worst game of this century so far.  If Im not mistaken DNF used the same engine as Doom 3 did correct? Was that the Unreal engine?  Anyway, somehow they managed to make it look worse than Doom 3 which if anyone remembers was circa 2004, next to Far Cry one of the hottest looking games in 2004.



I played it in demo version, not great game.


----------



## jonnyp11

G80FTW said:


> No dude....that is how RAGE is supposed to look, I compared it to other screenshots/videos and its even the same as the link you posted before.



Ok, this is so messed up, i swear to god the xbox had better graphics for RAGE, it looked perfect, nothing touched it and i never saw a texture pop or anything, i saw the door spawn in the opening area in the ARC when i spun to look at it, this is BS, i'm still gonna play the game cuz i like it, but it's really stupid, they programmed it specifically for the console hardware and just didn't work on the pc version much, gonna go look for some patches and mods.

But really, i remember the door to the arc on the xbox being amazingly sharp and detailed while on here it was a lower resolution and a little crappy, still had more detail than most games but it was pixalized.


----------



## G80FTW

jonnyp11 said:


> Ok, this is so messed up, i swear to god the xbox had better graphics for RAGE, it looked perfect, nothing touched it and i never saw a texture pop or anything, i saw the door spawn in the opening area in the ARC when i spun to look at it, this is BS, i'm still gonna play the game cuz i like it, but it's really stupid, they programmed it specifically for the console hardware and just didn't work on the pc version much, gonna go look for some patches and mods.
> 
> But really, i remember the door to the arc on the xbox being amazingly sharp and detailed while on here it was a lower resolution and a little crappy, still had more detail than most games but it was pixalized.



You may be right.  I remember the Xbox version looking better as well.....but its been a while since I played it on my box. Perhaps I will play it again just to compare.

According to id, the engine was designed for PC (*cough* BS), yet when they initially released it for PC it had tons of problems. Sound familiar? GTA4 anyone?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Uh... been playing Black Ops campaign (don't have xbox live myself) and Halo3/Reach/GoW1&2 in co-op with my brothers (yea, old... only got xbox last Christmas, lol, and anyway I refuse to pay more than $30 for a game). I know I'm a bit of a fanboy and all but I really wish there were more good Halo-like games, dying from a single flesh wound to your big toe and not being able to hit anything more than a metre away without pulling up ironsights is a bit annoying when it seems that every game these days needs to do that (and I mean I must be really out of loop as far as games go since most of the time I see people whinging about there being too many armoured-badass games out there, go figure).

Which of course brings me to my new question: does anyone know of any good armoured-badass games on xbox (preferrably some that have split-screen co-op)? Actually, does anyone know of _any_ games with good split-screen co-op (4 players would be nice)? Also, I've got a week of holidays left... undecided whether I should play BioshockI&II, finish Dragon Age or start on Mass Effect (have all but only played 1 once and boy was that boring... the last hour or so was the only really fun part of the game IMO, but my brother insists that ME3 is way better than all Halos so I'm quite curious whether there's some truth to his heretic rambling).

Or maybe I should just plaf Half-Life 2. I haven't even played that yet.


----------



## Perkomate

for ultimate 2-player Xbox, I can't recommend Army of 2 highly enough. I played it through with a mate, and it's honestly one of the most fun split screen games I've played.


----------



## jonnyp11

Perkomate said:


> for ultimate 2-player Xbox, I can't recommend Army of 2 highly enough. I played it through with a mate, and it's honestly one of the most fun split screen games I've played.



me and a friend did a little but i just hate split screening and it was on a 22" i believe so you can see how much worse it gets trying to do that.

Ended up deleting RAGE for now, down'd a few NFS's and the trine 2 demo, might get it while on sale, probs gonna grab a pack deal on amazon when the steam sale is over since most of the games i want are cheaper with an amazon deal.


----------



## Darren

jonnyp11 said:


> me and a friend did a little but i just hate split screening and it was on a 22" i believe so you can see how much worse it gets trying to do that.




I used to play Battlefront 2 on the PS2 splitscreen on a 12 inch tube TV. Horrible resolution.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Perkomate said:


> for ultimate 2-player Xbox, I can't recommend Army of 2 highly enough. I played it through with a mate, and it's honestly one of the most fun split screen games I've played.


Oh beautiful, I might get it, I imagine it'd be at most $23 at EB games by now... only thing that scares me about it is the ZP review 

Oh and I'm alright with horrible resolution, co-op for me is a bit more for shits and giggles anyway. Single-player is serious business.


----------



## Perkomate

hackapelite said:


> Oh beautiful, I might get it, I imagine it'd be at most $23 at EB games by now... only thing that scares me about it is the ZP review
> 
> Oh and I'm alright with horrible resolution, co-op for me is a bit more for shits and giggles anyway. Single-player is serious business.



i'd say even cheaper than that. The reviews are likely bad, but damn it's fun to play with. I've been told it's like Gears of War, except made for split-screen. And split-screen is where all the fun happens.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its one of the better console exclusives. Army of 2,2 was better than the first imo and i wasted many hours on it 



EDIT: Well since my pc blew the **** up im going to install arma armed assault on my gf's laptop  Very sad day for me indeed


----------



## Shane

Wont be playing anything for a few days,My room is empty from Decorating...and ive got to fit my new desk or should i say "Work Surface" 

When i can use my main system though,I fancy installing StarCraft 2,Bored of FPS now.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Currently playing Bioshock.


----------



## Darren

TF2 (as always), Borderlands, NFS Hot Pursuit, Age of Empires 3. 

Thank you Steam Sales!


----------



## wolfeking

BF3, BF2. nothing else.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## claptonman

Played about 10 minutes of Slender before I couldn't handle it.


----------



## mrjack

I started playing Borderlands again and I just bought the Secret Armory of General Knoxx and Claptrap's New Robot Revolution DLCs. I'm really enjoying the game. This time I'm using injectSMAA for antialiasing instead of MLAA and boy is it an improvement. No longer do I have to suffer through jagged edges nor blurred textures.


----------



## claptonman

mrjack said:


> I started playing Borderlands again and I just bought the Secret Armory of General Knoxx and Claptrap's New Robot Revolution DLCs. I'm really enjoying the game. This time I'm using injectSMAA for antialiasing instead of MLAA and boy is it an improvement. No longer do I have to suffer through jagged edges nor blurred textures.



Me too, as I just got Claptrap Revolutions, which I've never played.

How do you change the AA like that?


----------



## Darren

mrjack said:


> I started playing Borderlands again and I just bought the Secret Armory of General Knoxx and Claptrap's New Robot Revolution DLCs. I'm really enjoying the game. This time I'm using injectSMAA for antialiasing instead of MLAA and boy is it an improvement. No longer do I have to suffer through jagged edges nor blurred textures.



How did you get that to work, exactly? I've copied the DirectX10/11 files to the same folder as executable and hit pause in game and nothing happens.


----------



## mrjack

Just download the latest version of injectSMAA and extract the files that are in the DX9 folder to *.../Borderlands/binaries/* (Borderlands.exe should be there). injectSMAA will be enabled by default when you start the game, but it can be turned off by pressing the Pause button on your keyboard.

Quick search on Google revealed that Borderlands can be made to use a DX10 renderer by modifying the WillowEngine.ini file. Instructions here. By default Borderlands will use DX9.

EDIT: Even when I set AllowD3D10 to true I could only get SMAA to work when I used the DX9 version of it.


----------



## jonnyp11

So which is the better mod? just bought it and about to DL it, GOTY FTW, now just gotta go to walmart and get some paypal cards or something so i can preorder 2 for 6 off and get the free upgrade i think you get anyways for preordering but still

anyone wanna start a co-op game?


----------



## Darren

mrjack said:


> Just download the latest version of injectSMAA and extract the files that are in the DX9 folder to *.../Borderlands/binaries/* (Borderlands.exe should be there). injectSMAA will be enabled by default when you start the game, but it can be turned off by pressing the Pause button on your keyboard.
> 
> Quick search on Google revealed that Borderlands can be made to use a DX10 renderer by modifying the WillowEngine.ini file. Instructions here. By default Borderlands will use DX9.
> 
> EDIT: Even when I set AllowD3D10 to true I could only get SMAA to work when I used the DX9 version of it.



Thanks. I had DX10 which was my problem.

Jonny I added you on Steam for some Coop.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Denther said:


> Thanks. I had DX10 which was my problem.
> 
> Jonny I added you on Steam for some Coop.



Grammar Theft Auto: Oxford Edition.


----------



## Darren

EclipticShell said:


> Grammar Theft Auto: Oxford Edition.



What's wrong with that I said?


----------



## jonsnow

EclipticShell said:


> Grammar Theft Auto: Oxford Edition.



EclipticShell, you made me LoL 

Currently playing Assasins Creed Revelations

This is the first time I'm playing a game like this. I used to only play sports and racing games like FIFA and NFS on my PC.


----------



## Pyotr

Right now Orcs Must Die!, preparing for Orcs Must Die! 2 release in a little more than an hour.


----------



## Darren

Torchlight. Trying to finish it before the second one arrives. Been playing as the melee class but I spec'd him to use dual pistols and raise minions. Not the most efficient. I was almost to the end but then I started dying a lot and my build became useless. Starting over as alchemist. (mage).


----------



## Shane

LA:Noire.

I got it on 360 when it first came out but only got about a quarter the way through the game then sold my 360 so never finished it.

Must admit it looks much better on PC.


----------



## Darren

Nevakonaza said:


> LA:Noire.
> 
> I got it on 360 when it first came out but only got about a quarter the way through the game then sold my 360 so never finished it.
> 
> Must admit it looks much better on PC.



Doesn't everything.


----------



## jonnyp11

Denther said:


> Doesn't everything.



RAGE, worst port ever graphically, waste of 22GB's


----------



## lucasbytegenius

L4D2 ftw.


----------



## itsaferbie

Borderlands...so much Borderlands. Also some L4D2 on the side when I'm not playing Borderlands. Also been playing Half-Life, pretty good game so far, can't wait to beat it and start on Half-Life 2.


----------



## jonnyp11

itsaferbie said:


> Borderlands...so much Borderlands. Also some L4D2 on the side when I'm not playing Borderlands. Also been playing Half-Life, pretty good game so far, can't wait to beat it and start on Half-Life 2.



i don't like the original as much as the second half life.

Borderlands here too, just bought it (again, beaten many times on 360 but now on pc with all dlc) over the weakend and already have 19hrs, one or 2 i left it up and did something but still, almost beat zombie island but 2 side missions left.


----------



## Gun

Playing Minecraft Single Player with loads of lag. Also playing Modern Warfare 3 on...Xbox.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

VVVVVV For The Win


----------



## Justin

started playing BF3 multiplayer on PS3


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S3AnD3 said:


> Playing Minecraft Single Player with loads of lag. Also playing Modern Warfare 3 on...Xbox.



1.3.1? Noticed some lag on the first run as well. This "single player is actually a server" crap is not making me happy.


----------



## M1kkelZR

lucasbytegenius said:


> 1.3.1? Noticed some lag on the first run as well. This "single player is actually a server" crap is not making me happy.



Why not? Its quite cool to play LAN then with friends without opening another window. Also works better for LAN competitions etc.

But I've been playing some Minecraft with a few friends building stuff and making someone really mad. As I'm the admin on the server and on the TeamSpeak I just keep kicking/banning him when he gets annoying and he hates that 

Also more COD4 has been pumped into my gaming time. But I've been playing a hell of a lot of WolfenStein Enemy Territory. It so fun lol.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I'm current play DOOM series.  So scary   DOS is pretty cool and i love it!


----------



## jonsnow

lucasbytegenius said:


> L4D2 ftw.



Gosh, I'm thinking of revisiting the game! Miss the zombie actions!


----------



## Perkomate

tekkit minecraft on a server with all the boys!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Raz3rD said:


> Why not? Its quite cool to play LAN then with friends without opening another window. Also works better for LAN competitions etc.



Oh yeah that's great fun when you have friends to do that with but when you don't you realize it's got some serious performance problems.


----------



## LegendXV

Skyrim, LoL, ME3, Maplestory.


----------



## M1kkelZR

lucasbytegenius said:


> Oh yeah that's great fun when you have friends to do that with but when you don't you realize it's got some serious performance problems.



Havent noticed that yet, but I don't play it too often anyway. But I do see how it will affect performance, just tried it for fun myself and daaaaayum it spikes so often. It should be separated.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Blacklight Retribution online.  It is free online and is better than combat arm.  To own gun for all day for only 5 dollar unlike combat arm would cost 25 dollar to own gun for all day.  

PS: It is DirectX11


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Terraria.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Broke down and finally bought Arkham City on Steam the other day. I'm currently sucked into that.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Broke down and finally bought Arkham City on Steam the other day. I'm currently sucked into that.



It take time to building your skill and it will come hand.


----------



## Virssagòn

playing the witcher 2, just cause 2 and minecraft mixed right now.
When the servers are upgraded, I gonna buy Guild Wars 2 too.


----------



## trewyn15

Just started Skyrim for ps3 

I love the graphics so far


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> It take time to building your skill and it will come hand.



I know how the game works; I have Arkham Asylum too


----------



## JlCollins005

Guild Wars 2 have been since the 3 day headstart I am enjoying it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

JlCollins005 said:


> Guild Wars 2 have been since the 3 day headstart I am enjoying it.



I heard it is nice online game.   It is nice that it is fee-free.  I also enjoy Blacklight, it is nice also.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Half-Life 2.


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> Half-Life 2.



So good old game   I love Valve game.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Jamebonds1 said:


> So good old game   I love Valve game.



First time playing it. Decided not to finish Half-Life because of how old it is so I started HL2.


----------



## claptonman

In 4 days, nothing but Borderlands 2.


----------



## lukd

anyone playing Arma 2: DayZ Mod right now? or know what it is ?


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> First time playing it. Decided not to finish Half-Life because of how old it is so I started HL2.



Here is hint, "some classic game is good and best than most newest game."  I finished all half life one and i love it.  Still playing it.  I'm currently downloading Black Mesa, the remake of first half life.


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> In 4 days, nothing but Borderlands 2.



WANT. SO. MUCH

Trying to see if a friend will loan me 25 to 35 to get it and once i'm done he can have it or i'll try to pay him back or whatever really, but would have to be on the 360


----------



## Junglist0682

2pac Mixtape.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

AirMech.


----------



## Darren

Played some Borderlands today. Game is a lot fun. Found a new pistol that was fun and recorded this.


[UT]ljuXhc_bxco[/UT]


----------



## Turbo10

Burnout Paradise, all day pretty much. Forgot how much i love the game


----------



## jonnyp11

LoL, liking it but sucking at it


----------



## Justin

Crysis 2 and RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Soooo many games at the mo. Bought a shit load in recent weeks so fluttering between them all.

Witcher 2, csgo, hawx 2, and god know how many others that i cant remember 

Moving back to a lot of flight games to with the recent purchase of my new saitek x52


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Soooo many games at the mo. Bought a shit load in recent weeks so fluttering between them all.
> 
> Witcher 2, csgo, hawx 2, and god know how many others that i cant remember
> 
> Moving back to a lot of flight games to with the recent purchase of my new saitek x52



I'm so jealous .  I have Cyborg FLY 5 and RAT 7.  I just got new gaming mouse from my brother by trade him with RAM for his laptop.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

only cost me £45 too


----------



## mrjack

I just bought FTL and it is awesome. I can foresee myself sinking a lot of time into this game.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Just purchased take on helicopters  I think anyway i cant find it atm


----------



## Darren

Guild Wars 2

Game is beautiful, even on medium settings. Not sure why I have to turn it down so much. Skyrim seems technically more advanced... oh well... Very artistic style and looks great on lowered settings.


----------



## Wide_eyedPony

Turbo10 said:


> Burnout Paradise, all day pretty much. Forgot how much i love the game



Same here! It's just so OTT and fun!  left it for ages then came back and remembered i bought the Big Surf Island DLC, crazy jumps make every game 16x better.


----------



## spirit

I didn't like Paradise when I played it. As a Burnout 3 Takedown and Burnout Revenge player, the lack of crash junctions and the open world environment in Paradise ruined it for me. Takedown was the best Burnout by a long way, followed by Revenge probably.


----------



## Turbo10

Wide_eyedPony said:


> Same here! It's just so OTT and fun!  left it for ages then came back and remembered i bought the Big Surf Island DLC, crazy jumps make every game 16x better.



Yeah unfortunately Big Surf Island didnt come out for PC which is a shame


----------



## jackjohan7299

Currently I am playing secret Files 3.This is awesome game.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Jetpack Joyride on my iPod. Really awesome actually.


----------



## Justin

Bully: Scholarship Edition. 

Sleeping Dogs soon, currently downloading on Steam.


----------



## itsaferbie

Borderlands 2. Such a great game, just wish I could play with someone.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

itsaferbie said:


> Borderlands 2. Such a great game, just wish I could play with someone.


Buy it for me and I'll play with you


----------



## itsaferbie

lucasbytegenius said:


> Buy it for me and I'll play with you



Okay, let me just go over to my money tree real quick


----------



## lucasbytegenius

itsaferbie said:


> Okay, let me just go over to my money tree real quick



Omg when did the money tree get invented? I've really missed out during my unknown amount of years in cryostasis.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Jetpack Joyride on my iPod. Really awesome actually.



I remember being addicted to that for a bit.

Been playing lots of Guild Wars 2 in between homework. Need more time. Looking forward to the 3 day weekend with my new 7850 and Guild Wars 2.


----------



## itsaferbie

lucasbytegenius said:


> Omg when did the money tree get invented? I've really missed out during my unknown amount of years in cryostasis.



Yes you have young one.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Deus Ex Humen Rev.  It almost never end!


----------



## Turbo10

Reinstalled GTA 4, it runs a lot better than it used to, shame the games a bit shit. I wished theyd do GTA in another country im sick of American cities :/ London,Tokyo,Hong Kong,Sydney, anywhere like that would be awesome, all they have to do is rename everything.


----------



## spirit

Hong Kong would be cool.


----------



## Virssagòn

Guitar Hero 5 and 6 on Wii with my youth movement . (I'm sleeping there for a week)
On the end of the week I'll be a pro


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Been playing Rochard and Torchlight.


----------



## wolfeking

Assuming it has not BSODd when I get home, I am going to install MW2 and MW3 again and play all the way through the series.


----------



## Perkomate

Turbo10 said:


> Reinstalled GTA 4, it runs a lot better than it used to, shame the games a bit shit. I wished theyd do GTA in another country im sick of American cities :/ London,Tokyo,Hong Kong,*Sydney*, anywhere like that would be awesome, all they have to do is rename everything.



it'd just be graffitiing trains and king hitting people on friday night.
And burnouts. Lots of burnouts.


----------



## Turbo10

Perkomate said:


> it'd just be graffitiing trains and king hitting people on friday night.
> And burnouts. Lots of burnouts.



Sounds good already!  If it was in London cars would be useless though D: Driving round London is like banging your head against a brick wall


----------



## Justin

spirit said:


> Hong Kong would be cool.



Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> Sleeping Dogs



*Crosses off list* Hmm maybe Moscow instead of Hong Kong?


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Sounds good already!  If it was in London cars would be useless though D: Driving round London is like banging your head against a brick wall



No it'd be more fun, you'd be able to dodge the traffic, and as this is GTA it can be completely unrealistic so that means you'd be able to drive into Underground stations and drive the Underground network.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> No it'd be more fun, you'd be able to dodge the traffic, and as this is GTA it can be completely unrealistic so that means you'd be able to drive into Underground stations and drive the Underground network.



That would be amazing! Personally i think the reason why GTA 4 is not great is because they tried to make it more realstic and it lost its GTA charm.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Will be playing torchlight 2 tonight  May even play it all day tommorow (off work today due to back will be off tomoz if it doesnt sort itself out).


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> That would be amazing! Personally i think the reason why GTA 4 is not great is because they tried to make it more realstic and it lost its GTA charm.



It would be pretty cool. You could also hijack tube trains!


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Will be playing torchlight 2 tonight  May even play it all day tommorow (off work today due to back will be off tomoz if it doesnt sort itself out).



Me too mate! It looks so good!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

1st one was awesome 

Cant believe for preordering it i got torchlight 2, torchlight 1 and another copy of torchlight 1 to gift to a friend 

All for 15 quid.


I tried the f2p starter ed of diablo 3 and thought it was shit. If this is anything like t1 (and it should be but better) i think this should be crowned as king of arpgs.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> 1st one was awesome
> 
> Cant believe for preordering it i got torchlight 2, torchlight 1 and another copy of torchlight 1 to gift to a friend
> 
> All for 15 quid.
> 
> 
> I tried the f2p starter ed of diablo 3 and thought it was shit. If this is anything like t1 (and it should be but better) i think this should be crowned as king of arpgs.



Torchlight 1 was brilliant, my only niggle was the skill/talent trees were a bit odd, some of the talents were pretty much usless  But the ones in Torchlight 2 look decent.


----------



## Justin

Been playing Sleeping Dogs the whole day and it's great! I don't know which I prefer, this or Saints Row the Third. I enjoyed SR3 a lot too mainly for the wacky stuff.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Will be playing torchlight 2 tonight  May even play it all day tommorow (off work today due to back will be off tomoz if it doesnt sort itself out).



Steam is saying Torchlight 2 is out now? If so then :O


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Yep im playing now


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Yep im playing now



Lucky bastard even though mine pre-loaded im still having to download a bit more xD


----------



## Shane

Turbo10 said:


> Steam is saying Torchlight 2 is out now? If so then :O



I cant believe the price! £44.99 on steam..what a ripoff.

Usually new games are only £29.99 (Borderlands 2 for example),Come on steam.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Thats for a 4 pack  Its 15 quid lol

And its f'íng amazing Imo its much better than diablo 3.


----------



## jonnyp11

Nevakonaza said:


> I cant believe the price! £44.99 on steam..what a ripoff.
> 
> Usually new games are only £29.99 (Borderlands 2 for example),Come on steam.



WTF?!?!?!?!?! Borderlands is 60 here, that is less than 50 usd though, those ---holes!


----------



## Turbo10

Torchlight 2 is so good! Diablo may have created the style of gameplay but Torchlight shits all over Diablo.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Thats for a 4 pack  Its 15 quid lol
> 
> And its f'íng amazing Imo its much better than diablo 3.



Oops.. so it is,My bad.


----------



## Darren

Yeah Torchlight 2 is really fun so far. Been playing GW2 as well a lot.

I like shotgonnes a lot in a Torchlight 2. Not sure why they're spelled that way though.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> I cant believe the price! £44.99 on steam..what a ripoff.
> 
> Usually new games are only £29.99 (Borderlands 2 for example),Come on steam.



Pretty much all new games are sold at rip off prices. For example, Forza 4 cost me £42 back in December when it was very new. It's pretty much exactly the same as Forza 3 but with 3 crossed out and 4 written next to it, and it has some new features which are not worth £42. I only got it because I had HMV vouchers I needed to use up and that was the only thing I wanted.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Denther said:


> Yeah Torchlight 2 is really fun so far. Been playing GW2 as well a lot.
> 
> I like shotgonnes a lot in a Torchlight 2. Not sure why they're spelled that way though.



I love engineer, really OP  Playing on hard and not died once  

Love my hand cannon.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> I love engineer, really OP  Playing on hard and not died once
> 
> Love my hand cannon.



Im an outlander, rapid fire is amazing. Machine gun bow and arrow haha


----------



## spirit

NFS Underground 2!


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> NFS Underground 2!



Just curious what are the best racing games out there, am bored using the mouse playing FPS games.


----------



## Turbo10

Ankur said:


> Just curious what are the best racing games out there, am bored using the mouse playing FPS games.



Burnout Paradise, Dirt 1 or 3, ive heard GRID is good. Maybe TDU2 too?


----------



## Ankur

Turbo10 said:


> Burnout Paradise, Dirt 1 or 3, ive heard GRID is good. Maybe TDU2 too?


Oh should have mentioned this, are there any coming out Q4 this year? or even Q1 2013?


----------



## Turbo10

Ankur said:


> Oh should have mentioned this, are there any coming out Q4 this year? or even Q1 2013?



For PC? Errrrrr not sure, Forza Horizon is supposedly coming out soon for 360 though


----------



## SuperDuperMe

NFS Most wanted. Original was the best in the series, hopefully ea go back to their roots, but tbh it looks exactly like burnout paradise.


----------



## spirit

Burnout Paradise is not a proper Burnout. If you want a proper Burnout get Burnout 3 for the Xbox/Xbox 360 or the PS2.

NFS Hot Pursuit is meant to be good, and so is GRID. I'm getting both of those soon hopefully. F1 2011 is also meant to be very good, as is F1 2012.


----------



## Virssagòn

mikeb2817 said:


> NFS Most wanted. Original was the best in the series, hopefully ea go back to their roots, but tbh it looks exactly like burnout paradise.



Played most wanted for the 6th time this week


----------



## Carter892

I ma currently playing guild wars 2 game. Guild Wars 2 is the sequel to the Guild Wars series by ArenaNet.


----------



## mrjack

I'm currently trying to play Gotham City Impostors. I've only been able to play two full matches so far. The rest of the time I'm getting kicked out of the server, along with everybody else, when the host decides to rage quit. The game itself is pretty good, but the P2P matchmaking system is pretty much broken at the moment. I hope the problem gets fixed soon.


----------



## Virssagòn

Carter892 said:


> I ma currently playing guild wars 2 game. Guild Wars 2 is the sequel to the Guild Wars series by ArenaNet.



Me too, it's a nice game. But I hate the gameplay from MMO games...
I would have like it more if they made it like skyrim (in 3th person though) or the lord of the rings: return of the king style  (conquest is exactly the same)


----------



## Jamebonds1

Ankur said:


> Just curious what are the best racing games out there, am bored using the mouse playing FPS games.



Flatout is also good racing game and cool. 



spirit said:


> NFS Underground 2!



Haha. I have one    Great game.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Haha. I have one    Great game.


Yeah it's pretty good.  Plays nicely on my 6600 GT in my older rig.


----------



## Ankur

F1 2012, ah I loved 2011, it is releasing soon I think, what do you think about the multiplayer? as I did not use MP in 2011.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Rochard is what I'm currently playing. Really liking the gameplay.


----------



## salvage-this

I'm making my way through Just Cause 2.  Pretty fun to just mindlessly blow stuff up after work.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> I'm making my way through Just Cause 2.  Pretty fun to just mindlessly blow stuff up after work.



I'm loving Just Cause 2! Been playing it all day!


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> I'm loving Just Cause 2! Been playing it all day!



Downloading that on PSN right now as its free if your a PSN subscriber...Red dead redemption is also.


----------



## spirit

You'll love it. 

There's a bug on the PC version though, they forget to add a few things to the game, so completing it is impossible.


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> F1 2012, ah I loved 2011, it is releasing soon I think, what do you think about the multiplayer? as I did not use MP in 2011.



It is nails, the cars are so difficult to keep on the island if you follow the racing line exactly, but it is so much fun, as the previous two were.

Been on kerbal space program, really great little indie game. If you haven't seen it there is an older version as a demo, would definitely check it out


----------



## PabloTeK

Mists of Pandaria, my Prot Paladin now just sits in front of stacks of elite mobs in dungeons just taking damage like a boss, sigh.


----------



## jonnyp11

had borderlands 2 downloaded for about 4 and a half hours and already logged over 4 hours on it, level 9. Loving it so far


----------



## Justin

I finished Sleeping Dogs in 4 days (20 hours in gameplay). I need something new to play that's pretty lengthy singleplayer wise.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Age of Mythology


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> ^ Age of Mythology



Not my kind of game.


----------



## Ramodkk

I figured lol. Longest gamer ever though.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ramodkk said:


> ^ Age of Mythology



omg awesome. Used to play that all the time.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> I finished Sleeping Dogs in 4 days (20 hours in gameplay). I need something new to play that's pretty lengthy singleplayer wise.



Have you played Arkham City yet?


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Have you played Arkham City yet?



I haven't actually, and Arkham Asylum as well. Would my laptop (specs below) run it? It plays Sleeping Dogs fine on medium.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You could probably handle it on low/medium.


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> omg awesome. Used to play that all the time.



I used to play that game


----------



## byteninja2

jnskyliner34 said:


> I haven't actually, and Arkham Asylum as well. Would my laptop (specs below) run it? It plays Sleeping Dogs fine on medium.



Deffinatly .It isn't a hard to run game at all, probably easier to run then sleeping dogs. Also try Just cause 2.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Deffinatly .It isn't a hard to run game at all, probably easier to run then sleeping dogs. Also try Just cause 2.



Just Cause 2 is great and yeah it will take you a long time to complete. Not sure how well that will play on your laptop though. I found it laggy on a 9800 GT at 1280x1024. :/


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Just Cause 2 is great and yeah it will take you a long time to complete. Not sure how well that will play on your laptop though. I found it laggy on a 9800 GT at 1280x1024. :/



Problem with CPU laptop.  It is not fast as my old i3 LGA 1156.  Unless it is quad core laptop.  If it is Intel video card, lowest setting.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Problem with CPU laptop.  It is not fast as my old i3 LGA 1156.  Unless it is quad core laptop.  If it is Intel video card, lowest setting.



This is why I tend to never recommend laptops for gaming, unless you get yourself a very expensive 'gaming orientated' laptop, but they get outdated quickly and upgrading the hardware is a right pain.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> This is why I tend to never recommend laptops for gaming, unless you get yourself a very expensive 'gaming orientated' laptop, but they get outdated quickly and upgrading the hardware is a right pain.



Spend $7500 on a Falcon Northwest DRX


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Spend $7500 on a Falcon Northwest DRX



...only for it to get nicked at school, or on the tube train or wherever!


----------



## Shane

Still playing "HomeFront"...not a bad game actually im enjoying it.


----------



## Justin

I got Borderlands 2. Runs great on high with a couple settings on low like physx and ambient occlusion. I'll check out the Batman games as well.


----------



## spirit

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit and GRID.


----------



## Virssagòn

On My MINECRAFT SERVER!


----------



## Turbo10

Bit of train simulator 2013 and kerbal space program


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> Bit of train simulator 2013 and kerbal space program



KSP is epic, that, LoL and CoD4 are my main games recently


----------



## M1kkelZR

minecraft, cod4 and whats the other game called i keep playing? Ohyeh Hawken  Got in the alpha so its awesome


----------



## linkin

DayZ.

Found an M4A1, Ghillie, ran from elektro to NWAF and everywhere in between. Killed two guys in a barracks, one logged but I definitely got some shots into him. I heard them sniping so I decided to do the "surprise buttsecks" on them with the M4


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> KSP is epic, that, LoL and CoD4 are my main games recently



Haha yeah! I haven't got to the mun or any other planets yet but ive managed to make a decent rocket that can get into orbit pretty easily


----------



## Justin

Borderlands 2


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> Haha yeah! I haven't got to the mun or any other planets yet but ive managed to make a decent rocket that can get into orbit pretty easily



Getting to the mun is easy, landing though is a ballache, especially with a small rocket as they are far more responsive


----------



## Okedokey

BLOPS


----------



## Calin

Minecraft (19E)
TrackMania United Forever (30E)
TrackMania 2: Canyon (19E)
Slender-man: the 8 pages (FREE !) (very scary)


----------



## Punk

Just bought empire:total war for 5€


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I got empire too and napoleons, not played em yet as I'm currently playing borderlands 2. It is THE shit


----------



## jonnyp11

Borderlands 2 and smite, smite is basically LOL/DOTA2 but i like it a lot more, better graphics and i like the combat more.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Two Batman game bundle for ten dollar


----------



## spirit

I still need to try out GRID. I got it for my birthday two weeks ago and still haven't played it yet because I've been playing a lot of NFS Hot Pursuit.  Such an awesome game!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its amazing, get on it nooooooooa, its seriously that good


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I still need to try out GRID. I got it for my birthday two weeks ago and still haven't played it yet because I've been playing a lot of NFS Hot Pursuit.  Such an awesome game!



I played GRID and it is awesome game.  I also started download two batman for ten dollar.


----------



## G80FTW

Well, since I just seen on Steam that the new DLC for Skyrim allows you to buy land and build your own house/compound complete with, well, everything..... I shall go back to Skyrim for a while....


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> Borderlands 2 and smite, smite is basically LOL/DOTA2 but i like it a lot more, better graphics and i like the combat more.



Third person, imbalanced moba


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Its amazing, get on it nooooooooa, its seriously that good



Haha I did play it a bit but I think I need to look at my steering setup because I turned a corner and flipped the car over!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lmfao, i play with a 360 pad ;D coz im cooooool.

Nah its because im too broke for a steering wheel


----------



## Justin

Finished Borderlands 2's story. I still have Round 5 of the Hyperion Slaughter and Terramorphous to finish. I keep dying in the Hyperion Slaughter, made it all the way to Wave 5/7 and got taken out by JET Loaders. I'm not going to attempt to take on Terramorphous yet. 

Also playing Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit and Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2.


----------



## spirit

Played Minecraft the other day. Didn't really like it. Back to Just Cause 2 and NFS Hot Pursuit for me!


----------



## wolfeking

Kerbal Space Program! 
Brilliant little game. I like it. But it is so calling for windows.   It runs fine on my D630, minus the like 10 FPS at 800*600. On the desktop it freezes up after a bit, but runs flawlessly till that point. Both running under WINE via Play on Linux.


----------



## jonnyp11

Bulletstorm is pretty fun, Mirror's edge is a little boring.

Really reminds me of GoW, although i only played the third, and there isn't that good of a story comparatively, but the graphics are the same...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Bought Skyrim at last  Loving it absolutly. Played it before, in fact put about 60 hours is on a friends copy. Think im up to about 15 hours on my own copy .

Amazing game  And it only cost me 20 quid from my local ASDA


----------



## christofudge

I thought Skyrim was fantastic and I really got addicted to it tbh for the first couple of months, then I moved on to something else and traded it in... A decision I regret to this day!

I'm currently getting back into Assassin's Creed (the first one) since thats my favourite and I'm preparing for the new one coming out, and I'm playing Amnesia: The Dark Descent whenever I'm in my bedroom at night  So much fun!


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> Bulletstorm is pretty fun, Mirror's edge is a little boring.
> 
> Really reminds me of GoW, although i only played the third, and there isn't that good of a story comparatively, but the graphics are the same...



I heard Bulletstorm is pretty fun and almost like RAGE.  I'm not sure why it is similar to RAGE.  Although Mirror's edge wouldn't be fun without PhysX turn on or something.  Just running and some fight is all i heard.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Bought Skyrim at last  Loving it absolutly. Played it before, in fact put about 60 hours is on a friends copy. Think im up to about 15 hours on my own copy .
> 
> Amazing game  And it only cost me 20 quid from my local ASDA




Did you get it on PC?

My local two asda stores,don't sell PC games,Not sure why! 

Pretty much just playing BF3 online at the moment,nothing else interests me anymore its all got pretty boring.
If GTA V was not coming out soon,Id most likely give up PC gaming.


----------



## spirit

I've got Skyrim somewhere. I never really got into it but it seemed like a good game.


----------



## Sdot

Been playing BF3, Planet side 2 beta, Chivalry, smite, (this game is awesome you guys should try it. I definitely like it better than War of the Roses.

I plan on buying a Track IR5 soon and maybe a G27 and flight stick and get into sims. speaking of the G27, in 2010 they released it so have any of you heard of maybe a G29 coming soon? lol

I plan on trying The War Z on the 30th when beta opens because I already have my key. I enjoyed Day Z a lot so this should be fun, although I don't think it will have that same type of survival stuff that the arma engine brought. Hopefully its doesn't feel like Left 4 Dead with a day z mod.


----------



## just a noob




----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> Did you get it on PC?
> 
> My local two asda stores,don't sell PC games,Not sure why!
> 
> Pretty much just playing BF3 online at the moment,nothing else interests me anymore its all got pretty boring.
> If GTA V was not coming out soon,Id most likely give up PC gaming.



Yeah pc and if you go on asda website you can order it into the store to pick up free of charge  I think they send it next day too.


----------



## Knut

Starcraft II and League of Legends


----------



## Ramodkk

Playing it on Ultra-Violence


----------



## Jamebonds1

ramodkk said:


> Playing it on Ultra-Violence



It is pretty nice old DOS game


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Is it DoS?Im sure iv played D2 on XP :/ I could be well off the ball  But im positive as iv never used a DoS pc i dont think.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Is it DoS?Im sure iv played D2 on XP :/ I could be well off the ball  But im positive as iv never used a DoS pc i dont think.



Yeah. it is DOS game but it is playable by DOSBox.  It can be use on XP, vista, 7, etc.  The DOSBox is emulator and shell.  ID software team used dosbox inside doom via Steam, some special edition or collector edition.  I have been thought a lot of computer history since i was 4 years old.  I use all of windows version.


----------



## Justin

just a noob said:


>



Handsome Gaige... scary.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I have never used a dos box i wa splaying on regular old xp.


----------



## mrjack

Just bought Hotline Miami and played it for about an hour. It's a great mixture of frustration, improvisation, quick reflexes and the joy of survival. You can pull off some very interesting stuff. I can see the mask system improving replay value quite a bit, though I've been favoring the Don Juan mask which makes doors lethal (yes, you read correctly). A great addition to the game would be a map editor.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Just bought wh40k spacemarine so will probably play that for a bit


----------



## wolfeking

playing CNC for a while.  Took em long enough to get it here.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Just bought wh40k spacemarine so will probably play that for a bit



Its an awesome game, bit short but still really fun  I grabbed it at the Warhammer convention last year and got a free t shirt hell yeah! XD


----------



## Aastii

MoHW, it is surprisingly very, very good!!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Turbo10 said:


> Its an awesome game, bit short but still really fun  I grabbed it at the Warhammer convention last year and got a free t shirt hell yeah! XD



I love warhammer  Im 20 and still love it haha, the games are awesome, had owned all DoW games made, Got rid of all the old ones a while ago though


----------



## just a noob

jnskyliner34 said:


> Handsome Gaige... scary.



no kidding


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> I love warhammer  Im 20 and still love it haha, the games are awesome, had owned all DoW games made, Got rid of all the old ones a while ago though



Same here mate, i had to give it up cause its so bloody expensive but its awesome haha. Dawn of War 1 is probably one my favourite games


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dark Crusade = immense  Soul storm ruined it for me  im gunna buy em again when theyre in the sale.

I had a DE army and imperial guard  Had to sell me last year though as needed the money. Far to expensive and far too time consuming


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Dark Crusade = immense  Soul storm ruined it for me  im gunna buy em again when theyre in the sale.
> 
> I had a DE army and imperial guard  Had to sell me last year though as needed the money. Far to expensive and far too time consuming



Haha yeah, i got a special edition skaven figure in a box which i got from the convention and im keeping it till its worth loads  Might sell my eldar and dark elves on ebay at some point though and see if they make any money


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Tell you what mate i bought all my figures used  Made about 100 quid on them i think haha.


----------



## linkin

FFX on PCSX2, hence the new avatar


----------



## Jamebonds1

I got invited to playing Crysis 3 MP Ahlpa.  So excited.


----------



## Calin

NFS: Most Wanted


----------



## Jamebonds1

CalinXP said:


> NFS: Most Wanted



Have you played Need for Speed The Run?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Torchlight is getting more and more awesome.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> NFS: Most Wanted



Pretty good game. Underground 2 was one of my favourites. I like Hot Pursuit (the 2010 one) at the moment, that's an awesome game.


----------



## Darren

BF3

Getting worn out on TF2... I'm sure all circle back around to it though.


----------



## Justin

NFS Most Wanted (2012)


----------



## Perkomate

jnskyliner34 said:


> NFS Most Wanted (2012)



what do you think about it? What are you playing it with, like controller or wheel or keyboard?


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> NFS Most Wanted (2012)



Is it any good? If it's good I may get it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Is it any good? If it's good I may get it.



I'm sure it is good game.  It seem improve since old NFS PC version's most limited.  Such as hot pursuit's DLC are only for PS3 and Xbox.  So Dead Space 2 is, more limited like hot pursuit.  

Ever NFS The Run does good job.  EA see problem they fix i think, not sure.

IMO if i'm going to share.  It might be better to wait for one month more after the game had been released.


----------



## Justin

It plays exactly like Burnout Paradise gameplay and physics wise. If you liked Burnout Paradise, you'll like this one better because it has licensed cars and cops.


----------



## Calin

Jamebonds1 said:


> Have you played Need for Speed The Run?


No but I will probably get it, I love NFS


----------



## Jamebonds1

CalinXP said:


> No but I will probably get it, I love NFS




I love NFS too.  The Run have gun thing while i was being chased by mob.


----------



## Finn

I'm playing FTL, Hotline Miami and the Witcher 2. All good.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Starcraft 2, sooo much starcraft 2


----------



## Jamebonds1

I played Halo 2, NFS series, Harry Potter first years and soon to be playing "Tomb Raider"


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> It plays exactly like Burnout Paradise gameplay and physics wise. If you liked Burnout Paradise, you'll like this one better because it has licensed cars and cops.



Eh I didn't like Burnout Paradise too much but maybe that's because I was used to Burnout 3 and Burnout Revenge which are much better games (lack of crash junctions and the free roam in Paradise spoils it for me). Burnout 3 was the best Burnout game by a long way in my opinion. 

I'll see if I can get a demo or something of it before I buy it. Is it a bit like Hot Pursuit? Because I love that game.


----------



## byteninja2

I am getting Nfs most wanted probably. Looks awesome, with the jumping into cars.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> I am getting Nfs most wanted probably. Looks awesome, with the jumping into cars.



You should trying old NFS.  it is great game.  Underground 2 is better classic game.


----------



## spirit

Underground 2 is good, the original Most Wanted is pretty good too.

I've played other NFS games too, but Hot Pursuit remains my favourite.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Underground 2 is good, the original Most Wanted is pretty good too.
> 
> I've played other NFS games too, but Hot Pursuit remains my favourite.



Which one? Old or new game for Hot Pursuit?


----------



## Ankur

How many of you getting NFS? I will get if I have some known CF players with me at multiplayer mode.
WAYCP: BF3 and more BF3 double XP week.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I have like 10 different NFS series haha.  I might be too crazy and born to be insane driver


----------



## Ankur

Jamebonds1 said:


> I have like 10 different NFS series haha.  I might be too crazy and born to be insane driver


lol I meant Most wanted 2012 haha


----------



## Justin

spirit said:


> I'll see if I can get a demo or something of it before I buy it. Is it a bit like Hot Pursuit? Because I love that game.



Hot Pursuit 2010? Way different. You don't have anything to counter against the cops (jammers, spikestrip, emp, etc...) apart from reinflating tyres. Multiplayer is exactly like Burnout Paradise.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Which one? Old or new game for Hot Pursuit?


The one which was released in 2010.



Ankur said:


> How many of you getting NFS? I will get if I have some known CF players with me at multiplayer mode.
> WAYCP: BF3 and more BF3 double XP week.


Might do, but probably won't play multiplayer. 



jnskyliner34 said:


> Hot Pursuit 2010? Way different. You don't have anything to counter against the cops (jammers, spikestrip, emp, etc...) apart from reinflating tyres. Multiplayer is exactly like Burnout Paradise.


Yeah. Does sound pretty good. I'll see if there's a demo out there soon and try it out before I buy it.


----------



## Calin

alliance of valiant arms


----------



## Punk

Assassin's Creed I, Left 4 Dead, CS:S and CS:GO


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> Assassin's Creed I, Left 4 Dead, CS:S and CS:GO



Surprised people who have CS:GO still play CS:S, I uninstalled it a week or two after I bought CS:GO.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> Surprised people who have CS:GO still play CS:S, I uninstalled it a week or two after I bought CS:GO.



The gameplay isn't the same, and there are more maps on CS:S


----------



## Ramodkk

Returned to COD4. Nothing beats it!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> The gameplay isn't the same, and there are more maps on CS:S



I think some of the modes in CS:GO are very similar actually...

And yeah there's definitely more maps.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Warz and Starcraft 2!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Got in the World of Planes closed beta, playing that now!


----------



## Shane

Assassin's Creed (the first one).


----------



## Virssagòn

Borderlands 2 and RAGE


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> I think some of the modes in CS:GO are very similar actually...
> 
> And yeah there's definitely more maps.



Well you still shoot at terro (or zombies :O) but I meant  the way you play, like how you move etc.

It's always fun to go back to CS:S .


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> I think some of the modes in CS:GO are very similar actually...
> 
> And yeah there's definitely more maps.





Punk said:


> Well you still shoot at terro (or zombies :O) but I meant  the way you play, like how you move etc.
> 
> It's always fun to go back to CS:S .



The old CS is still better than CS:GO.


----------



## Perkomate

Reinstalled Metro 2033. God this game is good, though my computer struggles to run it at even 4x anti-aliasing.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> Well you still shoot at terro (or zombies :O) but I meant  the way you play, like how you move etc.
> 
> It's always fun to go back to CS:S .



The problem is in CS:S there's these people who have played it for years - and know every single hitbox, what each gun does in terms of damage and fire speed, and how to not die ever in a match.



Jamebonds1 said:


> The old CS is still better than CS:GO.


How so? Explain yourself, sir!


----------



## wolfeking

Played BF1942 some this morning. Ran Allied campaign all the way up to Normandy. Beat Normandy, but quit there.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> Played BF1942 some this morning. Ran Allied campaign all the way up to Normandy. Beat Normandy, but quit there.



You downloaded a free BF1942?


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> The problem is in CS:S there's these people who have played it for years - and know every single hitbox, what each gun does in terms of damage and fire speed, and how to not die ever in a match.
> 
> 
> How so? Explain yourself, sir!



there isn't a lot of player in CS:GO as CS:S.


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> The problem is in CS:S there's these people who have played it for years - and know every single hitbox, what each gun does in terms of damage and fire speed, and how to not die ever in a match.



Same with every game ever. You can jump in and play, but you have to play a long time to consistently do well



Perkomate said:


> Reinstalled Metro 2033. God this game is good, though my computer struggles to run it at even 4x anti-aliasing.



Would not work on my computer. Tried everything I could find and it would always stop responding when loading up. It's a shame because I was looking forwards to playing it


----------



## Jamebonds1

Aastii said:


> Would not work on my computer. Tried everything I could find and it would always stop responding when loading up. It's a shame because I was looking forwards to playing it



What was error popup in your windows?  Anything popup that cause Metro to stop work?  Or you use a Virtu MVP?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Jamebonds1 said:


> there isn't a lot of player in CS:GO as CS:S.


Um, maybe when you played it, but I've consistently joined full matches every time I've played.


----------



## Aastii

Jamebonds1 said:


> What was error popup in your windows?  Anything popup that cause Metro to stop work?  Or you use a Virtu MVP?



Not a popup, metro2033.exe stops responding when it opens.

I got a refund from Steam anyway, so not fussed


----------



## wolfeking

Jamebonds1 said:


> You downloaded a free BF1942?


yep. Always loved this game.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> The problem is in CS:S there's these people who have played it for years - and know every single hitbox, what each gun does in terms of damage and fire speed, and how to not die ever in a match.



Well that's the problem of all games... And you know I take it like a challenge, kill them 



Jamebonds1 said:


> there isn't a lot of player in CS:GO as CS:S.



Ohhh woooow what an argument... /sarcasm


----------



## Perkomate

Aastii said:


> Not a popup, metro2033.exe stops responding when it opens.
> 
> I got a refund from Steam anyway, so not fussed



that's a shame, it's an amazing game.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Aastii said:


> Not a popup, metro2033.exe stops responding when it opens.
> 
> I got a refund from Steam anyway, so not fussed



That's sad   It is good and great game for metro in Russian.  This game is interest about how people survival underground.


----------



## Punk

Perkomate said:


> that's a shame, it's an amazing game.



Have you checked on the steam forums? I had the same problem with Magicka and found a fix on the forum


----------



## Jamebonds1

Black Ops 2!!!!


----------



## newcomputer20

sc2 and csgo all the way.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Eufloria. It's well-named, I get very happy playing it.


----------



## newcomputer20

To those who haven't tried it dishonored was good


----------



## Jamebonds1

Black Ops 2, zombie is very good.  I start to like Nuketown zombie   It seem it is better than MW2 for online mode.


----------



## Perkomate

Reinstalled GTA IV just to mess around in and have some fun. So far I've nearly perfected the art of nicking a Roach without getting 4 stars. Nearly...


----------



## Calin

I have just bought Formula 1 2012: Awesome game!


----------



## Justin

Black Ops 2, Flight Simulator X


----------



## Jamebonds1

jnskyliner34 said:


> Black Ops 2, Flight Simulator X



How is black ops 2?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Currently playing World of Tanks.


----------



## mrjack

Awesomenauts (free weekend). I'm seriously considering buying the game after just a few matches.


----------



## newcomputer20

Would also like to know if Black ops 2 is worth the 40 quid


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its a cod game, i can categorically say it will not be.


----------



## Punk

F.E.A.R. from the Halloween Steam sales . Ok game!


----------



## Aastii

newcomputer20 said:


> Would also like to know if Black ops 2 is worth the 40 quid



no

If it had proper, rentable dedicated servers, then yes, but alas, it will suffer the same fate as MW2 - good game but ruined by the lack of real multiplayer, it is the same bs matchmaking as MW2 and 3


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Resident Evil 6, Black Ops 2, Dragon Age Origins, Persona.

Amongst others.


----------



## Turbo10

Currently playing London Calling-The Clash on bass ;D


----------



## zombine210

medal of honor: warfighter

btw don't get this game.


----------



## Turbo10

zombine210 said:


> medal of honor: warfighter
> 
> btw don't get this game.



Ive heard nothing but bad reviews about that game  Tbf what did people expect, its another COD clone, and when you clone something thats already shit you will get something even shitter


----------



## Punk

Turbo10 said:


> Ive heard nothing but bad reviews about that game  Tbf what did people expect, its another COD clone, and when you clone something thats already shit you will get something even shitter



MoH was released before CoD


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Punk said:


> MoH was released before CoD



To be fair that was when moh was good, the new modern setting ones are just a shit clone of an already sub par copy and paste shooter. Sort of like how mw3 is a clone of mw2, just with a different colour of corridor.


----------



## wolfeking

zombine210 said:


> medal of honor: warfighter
> 
> btw don't get this game.



Are you talking from a single player or multiplayer view? Personally I never play multilplayer, but MOH has always had a good campaign.


----------



## Aastii

wolfeking said:


> Are you talking from a single player or multiplayer view? Personally I never play multilplayer, but MOH has always had a good campaign.



This game has possibly the worst single player from any game I have ever played. MoH DID have good single player, this broke the trend though


----------



## wolfeking

good to know. I guess I will skip this one then.


----------



## Darren

Been playing Skyrim. Trying to get a decent way in to this game. Played a round of LoL for the first time last night with some friends. Almost all my friends are console gamers but they all seem to play LoL as well. May join in with it.


----------



## Aastii

LoL is hard to get at first, but once you do and start building up, it is so much fun.

Who have you played and what roles so far?


----------



## Darren

Aastii said:


> LoL is hard to get at first, but once you do and start building up, it is so much fun.
> 
> Who have you played and what roles so far?



Uhm not sure. My friend was just directing me to do stuff. Odd since he's never a PC gamer while I am and I was totally clueless at what to do. I played as Maokai with Heal and Slow(not sure what it was called exactly, something to slow everyone down, maybe Daze).

I was sent to the bottom lane but was very confused and getting owned. played against bots and won that map. Probably play some more later when I get a chance.


----------



## zombine210

wolfeking said:


> Are you talking from a single player or multiplayer view? Personally I never play multilplayer, but MOH has always had a good campaign.



i only played about the first fifteen minutes of the single player campaign just to learn the controls then went straight into multiplayer.

i really feel like i got jipped by EA/Origin. i bought the digital deluxe edition for $5 more than the regular edition. what did i get? two soldier unlocks.

which doesn't seem like a bad thing until you realize, that they are all the same soldier and they all use the same guns. also, you unlock half of them in the first couple of hours, so there is no real sense of accomplishment. 

and you can't even change your cammo; which sucks because there are only two types of maps: jungle and desert; and two types of cammo: jungle and desert.
so if you're playing a jungle map, and your team is wearing the desert cammo, guess what? you're screwed.

also, every other game there is a cheater with wallhacks and auto aim. and you can't vote kick them... and there are no admins.

so yeah... pretty horrible stuff there.

i hear there is a patch for it coming in December. probably won't be playing it anymore by then.


----------



## wolfeking

in all seriousness I find it funny that you bought a MOH game with plans of multiplayer. It has sucked donkey in that respect in every version.


----------



## Aastii

Denther said:


> Uhm not sure. My friend was just directing me to do stuff. Odd since he's never a PC gamer while I am and I was totally clueless at what to do. I played as Maokai with Heal and Slow(not sure what it was called exactly, something to slow everyone down, maybe Daze).
> 
> I was sent to the bottom lane but was very confused and getting owned. played against bots and won that map. Probably play some more later when I get a chance.



Maokai is hard as a first champ. Master yi or sion are much easier to learn with.

Heal + exhaust too 



wolfeking said:


> in all seriousness I find it funny that you bought a MOH game with plans of multiplayer. It has sucked donkey in that respect in every version.



MOHAA is still one of the most played games on the competitive scene, it was and is a great game


----------



## wolfeking

really? Never thought it was any count myself.


----------



## zombine210

wolfeking said:


> in all seriousness I find it funny that you bought a MOH game with plans of multiplayer. It has sucked donkey in that respect in every version.



laugh all you want, but i'd never played a MOH game before in my life.
I'm not a "fan" of any one franchise and like to give things a try. I just never played MOH and was getting bored of BF3, so i jumped on it during vets day sale.


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> in all seriousness I find it funny that you bought a MOH game with plans of multiplayer. It has sucked donkey in that respect in every version.



I used to play MoH:AA online and had a blast for three or four years, it was awesome. Might actually play it again sometimes!


----------



## Aastii

wolfeking said:


> really? Never thought it was any count myself.



Yep, really.

You have to remember there are virtually no new FPS games that are designed for, or can really be used for, competitive play, that is why you still have CoD2, CoD4, CS 1.6, CS:S, CS:GO and MOHAA going well in the professional scene. Notice how there is only CS:GO which came out within the last 5 years.


----------



## jonnyp11

Beat bulletstorm and am so mad. They purposely ended it without fully resolving their mission and basically yell "sequel," but upon a google, EA didnt support the project because it wasnt a huge success, so the developer is working on another project, which i think they're doing something else with the gears of war series but whatever it is, going off GoW3 and Bulletstorm, it should be good.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Played 17 hours of World of Tanks, yesterday 14, today 3. Got a free premium account because of Thanksgiving so I played the hell out of the 24 hours I had.


----------



## jonnyp11

Really liking NFS the run so far, only complaint is that they should'a done something more in the beginning to explain the back story more, i barely got anything from the beginning, read the wiki before i bought it to see and it's the only reason i get what this is about really. But the gameplay is good and i like the direction it takes instead of re-running 5 tracks with slightly different courses and different weather or lighting.

Can't wait for Forza Horizon to get here, it's on the 360 but looks fine and racing games seem better on the 360 since i get my big office chain and a big tv, and use the same controller, so i'm more relaxed.

Doing a normal difficulty run through on Run then might go back through on extreme with manual gearing, think i'll try that on Forza from the start (did it on the demo with manual+clutch and was fun that way)


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> Really liking NFS the run so far, only complaint is that they should'a done something more in the beginning to explain the back story more, i barely got anything from the beginning, read the wiki before i bought it to see and it's the only reason i get what this is about really. But the gameplay is good and i like the direction it takes instead of re-running 5 tracks with slightly different courses and different weather or lighting.
> 
> Can't wait for Forza Horizon to get here, it's on the 360 but looks fine and racing games seem better on the 360 since i get my big office chain and a big tv, and use the same controller, so i'm more relaxed.
> 
> Doing a normal difficulty run through on Run then might go back through on extreme with manual gearing, think i'll try that on Forza from the start (did it on the demo with manual+clutch and was fun that way)



Heard about some complaint for NFS series from people.  That's kinda tough.  It is start to getting better.  So for now just both Battlefield and crysis are made better game from EA in my currently experienced.


----------



## jonnyp11

Beat the run, wasn't bad, graphics were killer, frostbite 2 is a great engine, story could'a been emphasized better and done more with but it's a racing game so they focused on that and it worked out well. Now just gotta do the challenge series and the multiplayer some i guess, of course it's 1am and start back to school tomorrow so need to sleep.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> Beat the run, wasn't bad, graphics were killer, frostbite 2 is a great engine, story could'a been emphasized better and done more with but it's a racing game so they focused on that and it worked out well. Now just gotta do the challenge series and the multiplayer some i guess, of course it's 1am and start back to school tomorrow so need to sleep.



The Run make me stay late night lol.  Too addiction cause i like to crazy drive on snow


----------



## Perkomate

the GRAFIX are pretty good. What are you using to drive though?


----------



## jonnyp11

Still playing a good bit of Forza Horizon, but got back on Deus Ex, first time i played it i quit in the first mission and didn't really like it, but now i am really liking it and got it up to 4hrs played on steam's counter


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> the GRAFIX are pretty good. What are you using to drive though?



If you mean what i drive though, I drive Nissan truck 1995.  If it is game.  I use Nissan car a lot in the Run.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> Played 17 hours of World of Tanks, yesterday 14, today 3. Got a free premium account because of Thanksgiving so I played the hell out of the 24 hours I had.



And I thought I spent too much time on my computer :O


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> Played 17 hours of World of Tanks, yesterday 14, today 3. Got a free premium account because of Thanksgiving so I played the hell out of the 24 hours I had.



Not 17 hours in one day?!?!


----------



## Justin

mainly play Black Ops 2 multiplayer but I still go back to Borderlands 2. And also Flight Simulator X when I want to calm down.


----------



## Calin

Trackmania United Forever, Minecraft, Black Ops 2


----------



## Virssagòn

Nothing atm... got exams, and when I got some sparetime I'm going out, doing some sport or working on black hole benchmark. :S
Hopefully I got some time to be gaming when I get my new gpu with 3 good games with it as gift.


----------



## Perkomate

should I get Forza 4?
I have literally nothing to play at the moment, and my motherboard is dead anyway.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Bsttlefield 3  Really got back into it lately  Especially since getting premium. well worth the 20 quid i spent on premium, easily best dlc iv bought. (one of the only dlc's iv bought tbh bar a few)


----------



## linkin

[UT]jSsmiVkszq4[/UT]


----------



## Perkomate

Forza 4.

Perhaps the most amazing racing game I have ever played. SO GOOOOD


----------



## itsaferbie

99 Levels to Hell. It's quite fun and challenging, and I love the music.


----------



## Laquer Head

Just started FarCry3, and late to start Assassins Creed3..

on xbox I'm playing Forza4 still..


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:


> Forza 4.
> 
> Perhaps the most amazing racing game I have ever played. SO GOOOOD



I do like Forza 4, but it is very similar to Forza 3 (which I owned before). The graphics are practically the same, as are the tracks, but Forza 4 does have a few new features.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Been playing Planetside 2 today, awesome game. Will be playing Hawken when it goes live later


----------



## Darren

JC2, BF3, TF2, and Torchlight 2 a little. I need to stop playing and start studying for finals. 

If I wasn't so dependent on my computer to study, I'd take it out of my room to remove distractions.


----------



## Ambushed

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## jonnyp11

Metro 2033 is pretty good, might load red faction armageddon later tonight


----------



## salvage-this

Played Starcraft 2 beta today for a while.  I got beat really bad.  The new units can really swing the game in different directions.  

I'm debating picking up the Tony Hawk HD games.  It may look kinda stupid but I loved those games when I was younger.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

salvage-this said:


> Played Starcraft 2 beta today for a while.  I got beat really bad.  The new units can really swing the game in different directions.
> 
> I'm debating picking up the Tony Hawk HD games.  It may look kinda stupid but I loved those games when I was younger.



Iv not played beta since last patch and last night i had one match for new placement and i won and got demoted from gold to bronze when previously i had a 50 % win rate WTF :O

On topic though  im not playing much as i rebooted my pc  Only have hawken, sc2 beta, planetside and bf3 installed


----------



## Jamebonds1

salvage-this said:


> Played Starcraft 2 beta today for a while.  I got beat really bad.  The new units can really swing the game in different directions.
> 
> I'm debating picking up the Tony Hawk HD games.  It may look kinda stupid but I loved those games when I was younger.



Tony Hawk HD might isn't that bad if you have xbox 360 controller for PC?


----------



## pelon

Super Mario Bros  

I am stuck in the 80's!


----------



## Jamebonds1

pelon said:


> Super Mario Bros
> 
> I am stuck in the 80's!



Ah..... Good old super Nintendo


----------



## Perkomate

lots and lots of Forza 4! Drifting Range Rovers is just so much fun!


----------



## wolfeking

Played CNC 3 all night last night. Probably going to play it more when I get home.


----------



## tech savvy

wolfeking said:


> Played CNC 3 all night last night. Probably going to play it more when I get home.



I love the CNC series, I have all!

Playing Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Turbo10

FSX with the Carenado Cessna C208B, great game great plane. Im getting better at landing


----------



## salvage-this

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv not played beta since last patch and last night i had one match for new placement and i won and got demoted from gold to bronze when previously i had a 50 % win rate WTF :O
> 
> On topic though  im not playing much as i rebooted my pc  Only have hawken, sc2 beta, planetside and bf3 installed



That is where I am too.  I am guessing that the ladders are just screwed because there are not a huge amount of players.  I have doubts that going 3 and 2 while taking out a platinum player in one of the wins means that bronze is the correct place   Oh well.  It's the beta.



Jamebonds1 said:


> Tony Hawk HD might isn't that bad if you have xbox 360 controller for PC?



I have one I just don't want to pull the trigger on it yet.  There have been a lot of complaints about the controls.  Maybe when finals are finished for me I can look more into it.


----------



## Punk

Just Cause 2, loving it!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Just Cause 2, loving it!



Awesome game. Especially with mods!

The destruction is awesome, makes blowing up stuff very satisfying!

I must admit I've not been gaming much lately. Been doing schoolwork and stuff. Holidays start on Friday afternoon though and end on January 7th, so I'm sure I'll be gaming then!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Awesome game. Especially with mods!
> 
> The destruction is awesome, makes blowing up stuff very satisfying!
> 
> I must admit I've not been gaming much lately. Been doing schoolwork and stuff. Holidays start on Friday afternoon though and end on January 7th, so I'm sure I'll be gaming then!



Pfft i finished college for xmas on Monday and even then it was only half a day  Go back Jan 7th too


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Pfft i finished college for xmas on Monday and even then it was only half a day


Yeah yeah.  This week is full of assessments and exams too. :/ Worst run up to Christmas ever.


----------



## Shane

Just playing WarZ at the moment,Cant believe not many people here have it,In fact ive not seen one person mention they have it also in this place.


----------



## Darren

Punk said:


> Just Cause 2, loving it!



Ditto. I sometimes get on for like an hour or more and I just never do anything productive. Running around harassing the military or stealing jets and flying under bridges. All so much fun even though I'm not accomplishing much of anything. 

The skydiving system is a bit odd. It's engaged before at weird times and sent me hurtling headfirst in the ground when I jump off of like a 5 foot ledge. My brother was playing once and he ejected out of helicopter and just missled straight at the ground head first.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah yeah.  This week is full of assessments and exams too. :/ Worst run up to Christmas ever.



Do you have fun with homework and exams?


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Ditto. I sometimes get on for like an hour or more and I just never do anything productive. Running around harassing the military or stealing jets and flying under bridges. All so much fun even though I'm not accomplishing much of anything.


Who plays Just Cause 2 to complete the storyline? I just play it to muck around and generally have a laugh!  



Jamebonds1 said:


> Do you have fun with homework and exams?


If I'm honest I'd rather be playing Just Cause 2.


----------



## Darren

True. Storyline isn't as horrible as the reviews suggest. Voice acting is pretty bad though.


----------



## Turbo10

Denther said:


> True. Storyline isn't as horrible as the reviews suggest. Voice acting is pretty bad though.



I think its purposely bad to make it funny  Its a very tongue-in-cheek game. I love it


----------



## asliaadmi

FIFA 13.. Damn! Why do I play it all day.


----------



## Darren

CSGO

I suck at it really badly but it's still fun.


----------



## WeatherMan

The Sims


----------



## M1kkelZR

Denther said:


> CSGO
> 
> I suck at it really badly but it's still fun.



No... just no. It's a horrible game in my opinion. I should never have wasted 10euros to buy it lol.

But I'm currently playing CoD4 (like always), WoW (decided to pick up a 60day voucher and go to town!) and  Diablo III (a little late but I'm poor, my uncle gave me his account  )for the rest I don't play much more. BF3 is just horrible some days depending on the players.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Atm im playing blops 2 and mw3. I said i would never buy another cod game after blops 1 but what do you know, this christmas i buy them both  i feel dirty.

Mw3 is shit but blops 2 is good though


----------



## Punk

Raz3rD said:


> No... just no. It's a horrible game in my opinion. I should never have wasted 10euros to buy it lol.



I guess that's just your opinion, I play CS:S and CS:GO and they're both fun .


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> No... just no. It's a horrible game in my opinion. I should never have wasted 10euros to buy it lol.
> 
> But I'm currently playing CoD4 (like always), WoW (decided to pick up a 60day voucher and go to town!) and  Diablo III (a little late but I'm poor, my uncle gave me his account  )for the rest I don't play much more. BF3 is just horrible some days depending on the players.



To be honest EA's BF3 is better than Activision's call of duty.  I sometime don't like activision since they take away some of my favorite company and some game from EA.


----------



## Ankur

Jamebonds1 said:


> To be honest EA's BF3 is better than Activision's call of duty.  I sometime don't like activision since they take away some of my favorite company and some game from EA.


I am a Battlefield player, but I like the idea and story of COD games, graphics are decent but need to improve at least near the Crysis 3.

WAYCP: Not really able to play anything these days due to work, but getting some time to play Fifa 13 in breaks, just a match.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Ankur said:


> I am a Battlefield player, but I like the idea and story of COD games, graphics are decent but need to improve at least near the Crysis 3.
> 
> WAYCP: Not really able to play anything these days due to work, but getting some time to play Fifa 13 in breaks, just a match.



Yeah.  Call of duty Black Ops 2 have finally DX11 but that is only lightning.  Not tessellation.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Punk said:


> I guess that's just your opinion, I play CS:S and CS:GO and they're both fun .



CSS is a good game, CSGO is just crap.



Jamebonds1 said:


> To be honest EA's BF3 is better than Activision's call of duty.  I sometime don't like activision since they take away some of my favorite company and some game from EA.



Well it's a matter of opinion. You can't exactly compare CoD and BF. BF has been based on big maps and amazing gameplay. CoD is basically close quarters combat. But somehow it looks like BF players are just retards and camp harder than MW2/MW3 players. That is why BF3 has become horrible for me. Also some admins are plain stupid on there lol.


----------



## Darren

I like CSGO better than Source but I still enjoy both. Source has become an eye sore once you get used to GO.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> CSS is a good game, CSGO is just crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a matter of opinion. You can't exactly compare CoD and BF. BF has been based on big maps and amazing gameplay. CoD is basically close quarters combat. But somehow it looks like BF players are just retards and camp harder than MW2/MW3 players. That is why BF3 has become horrible for me. Also some admins are plain stupid on there lol.



Hahaha.  Good one   Yeah. I heard.  Would be nice if my clan ROP from Black ops own BF3 service.  They're great and very nice admin.  I'm near to be admin for black ops btw maybe a years.


----------



## spirit

Played Red Faction Guerilla on the Xbox 360 at a friend's house this afternoon. I must say, Xbox 360 graphics suck compared to PC graphics, or maybe the game just has bad graphics? Anyway, it was a fun game.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Played Red Faction Guerilla on the Xbox 360 at a friend's house this afternoon. I must say, Xbox 360 graphics suck compared to PC graphics, or maybe the game just has bad graphics? Anyway, it was a fun game.



If Xbox 360 are not play via HDMI, it is bad graphics.  Not always but yes sometime.


----------



## spirit

It was running over HDMI. I guess the game just has bad graphics.


----------



## jonnyp11

spirit said:


> It was running over HDMI. I guess the game just has bad graphics.



IIRC the games graphics werent that bad, but compared to a computer then they are.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Played Red Faction Guerilla on the Xbox 360 at a friend's house this afternoon. I must say, Xbox 360 graphics suck compared to PC graphics, or maybe the game just has bad graphics? Anyway, it was a fun game.



red faction guerrilla is insane on pc. you should look into it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> red faction guerrilla is insane on pc. you should look into it.



'Cause of graphic?


----------



## M1kkelZR

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> red faction guerrilla is insane on pc. you should look into it.



I have Red Faction Armageddon, which is amazing too.


----------



## fairytale

I just finished Far Cry 3 and now i'm looking for something new


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> 'Cause of graphic?



No, because you can destroy literally anything, and everything.


----------



## Life

Raz3rD said:


> I have Red Faction Armageddon, which is amazing too.



Never tried it, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been addicted to Arkham City again the last two nights.


----------



## Darren

Been playing lots of GTA IV online with friends and the singleplayer. Also been playing Civ5 both on and offline.


----------



## spirit

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> red faction guerrilla is insane on pc. you should look into it.



Might do, after all it's only a couple of quid to buy it on PC I think.


----------



## wbt50

Since my PC is pretty much dead, I had to put Football Manager 13 to the side. Oh the pain haha. To pass time I'm back to BF3 on console though, forgotten how great that game really is.


----------



## Punk

Just tried out Driver SF, ok game, seems like fun 

Also tried AOE III, same, good game and lots of fun


----------



## Punk

I confirm, Driver SF is great!! So much fun!


----------



## Calin

NFS Porsche Unleashed was the first Game I played on this build, but I never finished it.
After many years later I decided to reinstall it and finish it.


----------



## CrazyMike

Right now playing Assassin Creed III on my PC (so far disappointed mainly because it's so "directional")

Playing Borderlands 2 on Xbox . This game is addictive in the sense that i want to build up all characters to level 50, gain all achievements, and i play with a bunch of friends online. (I'm not big into modding, cheating or glitches, so my level 50's are true level 50's)


----------



## Shane

Been playing "I Am Alive" for the last hour,Such a frustrating game seriously..The controls and movements are clunky,It does seem to run very well on my system either for some reason...i get mini lag spikes...probably another game il never carry on playing.


----------



## Justin

CrazyMike said:


> Right now playing Assassin Creed III on my PC (so far disappointed mainly because it's so "directional")
> 
> Playing Borderlands 2 on Xbox . This game is addictive in the sense that i want to build up all characters to level 50, gain all achievements, and i play with a bunch of friends online. (I'm not big into modding, cheating or glitches, so my level 50's are true level 50's)



It's easy to get to level 50 once you unlock true vault hunter mode.


----------



## LordShockTitan

Been playing bf3 (I think im a bit late for it lol), Far Cry 3, Borderlands 2 and just got back into Morrowind. So yeah, hoping to get a couple of new games soon though


----------



## Turbo10

Just Cause 2 and FSX


----------



## Lolman

Been playing BO2 for xbox as well as something called Two Worlds 2. For PC waiting for DoW II and Planetside II.


----------



## Life

Turbo10 said:


> Just Cause 2



Woot! 

Me too


----------



## Justin

My HDTV died last week so I can't play Black Ops 2 on my PS3. 
I've been playing the games I purchased from the Steam Sale but mostly Borderlands 1 and Trine 2.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Turbo10 said:


> Just Cause 2 and FSX



Ah...good old PC game for FSX    My favorite is Boeing 747.   



Lolman said:


> Been playing BO2 for xbox as well as something called Two Worlds 2. For PC waiting for DoW II and Planetside II.



Nice!  I heard DLC will coming up on Jan 29 for black ops 2.  



jnskyliner34 said:


> My HDTV died last week so I can't play Black Ops 2 on my PS3.
> I've been playing the games I purchased from the Steam Sale but mostly Borderlands 1 and Trine 2.



I'm pretty sure that black ops 2 PS3 version is better than PC.


----------



## Justin

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm pretty sure that black ops 2 PS3 version is better than PC.



I would have gotten it for PC if I had more friends who played it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jnskyliner34 said:


> I would have gotten it for PC if I had more friends who played it.



I really not have a lot of friend who play black ops 2 for PC and PS3, so I just bought PC version anyway.


----------



## TerryB

NBA 2K13 for me!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

World of Tanks almost exclusively these past few days.


----------



## spirit

Just started playing a game called 'Flow' on the Kindle Fire HD. I might be getting Dad's Nokia Lumia 710 soon and I've just checked and you can also download it for Windows Phone, so it'll work on the 710 too! 

It's a good game, one of those puzzle games.  It's free too (but there's a paid version as well).


----------



## Darren

GTA4, Counter Strike, TF2 (again), and Civ5.


----------



## Turbo10

Denther said:


> GTA4, Counter Strike, TF2 (again), and Civ5.



Havent played Civ5 for ageees, fantastic game though, not as good as Civ4 but still bloody brillliant


----------



## Shane

Started playing Red Dead Redemption on the PS3,It is nice just to sit back and play on a console again.


----------



## Darren

Turbo10 said:


> Havent played Civ5 for ageees, fantastic game though, not as good as Civ4 but still bloody brillliant



Yeah I don't know if I like it better or worse than 4. They're both great but have different feels. The combat is much better in 5 but also a lot more cumbersome as far as placing units around a city to attack and just moving units in general since you can't stack. It'd be nice if there was something like a "caravan" mode where you could stack several military units at once, say 5, and have them move very quickly, but be vulnerable to attack and have to take a turn to "unpack" before they can move again normally and attack.


----------



## Turbo10

Denther said:


> Yeah I don't know if I like it better or worse than 4. They're both great but have different feels. The combat is much better in 5 but also a lot more cumbersome as far as placing units around a city to attack and just moving units in general since you can't stack. It'd be nice if there was something like a "caravan" mode where you could stack several military units at once, say 5, and have them move very quickly, but be vulnerable to attack and have to take a turn to "unpack" before they can move again normally and attack.



Civ4 has some incredible mods, fall from heaven 2 and caveman to cosmos


----------



## Aastii

spirit said:


> Just started playing a game called 'Flow' on the Kindle Fire HD. I might be getting Dad's Nokia Lumia 710 soon and I've just checked and you can also download it for Windows Phone, so it'll work on the 710 too!
> 
> It's a good game, one of those puzzle games.  It's free too (but there's a paid version as well).



If i remember correctly the WP version stos working after one of the levels, so you cant play every one as you cant unlock past that point. Its still good though


----------



## spirit

Aastii said:


> If i remember correctly the WP version stos working after one of the levels, so you cant play every one as you cant unlock past that point. Its still good though



Yeah unless you get the paid version you don't get the whole game, but yes it's still fun.


----------



## wbt50

Red Dead is a personal favorite of mine. Such an awesome game. Actually, I'm going to have a game now


----------



## Aastii

spirit said:


> Yeah unless you get the paid version you don't get the whole game, but yes it's still fun.



That makes sense, I thought that level was just broke. Common sense was lacking it appears


----------



## Darren

Never really modded a game that much. Surprising considering I'm a PC exclusive gamer. Well unless you count a few small tweaks in Skyrim such as horse speed increase and removing weight from potions, books, and ingredients. I do want to try modding GTA4, JC2, and a few other titles as well.


----------



## spirit

You should definitely mod Just Cause 2!!


----------



## tech savvy

Just started to play W.o.T, anyone play?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

tech savvy said:


> Just started to play W.o.T, anyone play?



I do! What's your in-game username? I'll add you to my contacts (hopefully you'll add me back ) and maybe we can platoon sometime.


----------



## Life

What is W.o.T


----------



## Punk

Suprisingly my old desktop is running AoE III in low res so i'll be playing that this week!


----------



## tech savvy

lucasbytegenius said:


> I do! What's your in-game username? I'll add you to my contacts (hopefully you'll add me back ) and maybe we can platoon sometime.



Absolutely, name is "EpicTankCommander". Yours?




{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> What is W.o.T



W.o.T= World of Tanks. 

Fun and addicting!

We should start a clan?


----------



## Life

tech savvy said:


> Absolutely, name is "EpicTankCommander". Yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.o.T= World of Tanks.
> 
> Fun and addicting!
> 
> We should start a clan?



I would love too, but from what I got, it costs money to really play in that game?


----------



## tech savvy

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> I would love too, but from what I got, it costs money to really play in that game?



It's FREE to play. Only if you want the extra's(premium account). Which all that is, 2x experience, 2x money on matches, and a few other little things.


Edit: I don't pay for nothing, and I have a fuuun time.


----------



## Life

tech savvy said:


> It's FREE to play. Only if you want the extra's(premium account). Which all that is, 2x experience, 2x money on matches, and a few other little things.
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't pay for nothing, and I have a fuuun time.



and what's the download size?


----------



## tech savvy

{al}-life-{cos} said:


> and what's the download size?



11.5gb.


----------



## Life

tech savvy said:


> 11.5gb.



LMAO. I won't be able to download that until I go to a friends house. I have a 12gb a month internet plan.


----------



## tech savvy

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> LMAO. I won't be able to download that until I go to a friends house. I have a 12gb a month internet plan.



You aren't in a service area that offer's unlimited internet?


----------



## Life

tech savvy said:


> You aren't in a service area that offer's unlimited internet?



sadly no. Have a Verizon wireless card. With a 12GB a month limit. i live out in a rural place in northern MI. Getting unlimited would cost a fortune.


----------



## wolfeking

couldn't you get a DSL line, or even cable? Round here the DSL provider (century link) has 1mb/s for like $10 a month (not unlimited, but 300GB down per month iirc). Time warner has decent rates. I have the 30Mb/s Unlimited download plan (with no bundle) and I pay $44 a month. the 10Mb/s plan was like $20 a month iirc, but that would have only been a slight upgrade from CL (as we have their 10Mb internet already, but time warner has about 1/1,000,000 of the outages that CL does.) 

Back on topic, Recently been playing hardly anything. Which is stupid, because I have plenty of time to play.  Though spent some time with Star Trek Online, and SR3. Both decent games if all you need is something to pass the time.


----------



## tuxify

black ops 2 on xbox live

hit me up: CTRLxALTxELIT3 if you want to play some hardcore


----------



## jonnyp11

Darksiders 2 is weird and appears to be a terrible port so far, controls suck, then again i didn't go to the main story and do the tutorial but instead went to a DLC mini-campaign, might not have been the smartest thing


----------



## Turbo10

FSX still, flying from Catania in Sicily to Genoa, hit some really nasty turbulence through clouds just out of Catania, was pretty scary D:


----------



## Darren

You should be a pilot Turbo.


----------



## Turbo10

Denther said:


> You should be a pilot Turbo.



Haha nah, don't think i could cope with it, you also need to spend thousands of pounds on flying lessons D:


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> You should be a pilot Turbo.



Hahaha.  I've flown before, but only in a small little Grob Tutor with an ex-RAF pilot. That was my favourite part of being an air cadet, all the free flying!


----------



## Darren

Join Air Force (or whatever it's called there). FREE! 

Yah I understand. My dad wants to learn but it's crazy expensive.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

spirit said:


> Hahaha.  I've flown before, but only in a small little Grob Tutor with an ex-RAF pilot. That was my favourite part of being an air cadet, all the free flying!



I remember them days  And the gliders too  Also had a go in a cessna once, soo much different to flying with a stick, yokes are fubar. (Was my CO's plane )


----------



## Turbo10

Being a pilot would actually be deeply boring during the cruise. Just sitting there checking on the instruments and switching ATC frequencies occasionally. 

AND THERE'S ALWAYS A BLOODY BABY CRYING awasdfasfasfasfwy4y


----------



## M1kkelZR

For me Black Ops 2 League Play. PC Ofcourse lol. Played my 5 Placements and see to be top 35 Bronze in 2 matches. So tomorrow Goal is to go to Gold and leave it up there lol


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Aastii

AshleyScopes said:


> Pokemon Platinum



Only the first 151 count!!


----------



## Justin

RaceRoom Racing Experience beta.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> Only the first 151 count!!



MEWWWW i choose you.....good times.

On topic im currently playing lock on modern air combat on my gf's laptop until i get my dvd drive for my pc in the post at which point ill be installing my copy of flaming cliffs 3 <3


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Aastii said:


> Only the first 151 count!!



Haha I know its the wrong outlook, but I think that the new generations, namedly: Pokemon Black; Pokemon White; Pokemon Black 2 and Pokemon White 2 are the best .

Pokemon White 2 uses such heavy graphics, that on the final boss battle, my DSi actually lags out .

Lucky I have a 3DS


----------



## lucasbytegenius

tech savvy said:


> Absolutely, name is "EpicTankCommander". Yours?
> 
> We should start a clan?



Same on here. Added you.

And idk, a clan costs like $15 in gold to make IIRC, and I'm currently in one.


----------



## tech savvy

lucasbytegenius said:


> Same on here. Added you.
> 
> And idk, *a clan costs like $15 in gold to make IIRC*, and I'm currently in one.



Is that a month, or a one time fee?

Added.

Edit: Im on now playing!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

tech savvy said:


> Is that a month, or a one time fee?
> 
> Added.



No, it's a one-time fee in gold.


----------



## Shane

Playing WarZ at the moment,Been accepted into UK based clan and done my first run with them using Teamspeak.

Makes the game a whole lot more fun when your teamed up...doesn't get boring when traveling between city's,and of course you stand a much better chance grouped up,I got some insane amount of gear now in my Global Inventory.

No one else play it on here?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Used to but got sick of the constant hacks and shit devs. I played it at the start when it was ok. Now its still ok but with a million more hackers  

Its a shame really, the original screenshots made it look awesome. Now theyve fully released (Foundation my arse the damn game is out now) i dont see much hope for it.


----------



## Aastii

Going through vanilla GTA4. Haven't completed it from start to finish before, so will slam it and then get my modding hat on


----------



## Shane

SuperDuperMe said:


> Used to but got sick of the constant hacks and shit devs. I played it at the start when it was ok. Now its still ok but with a million more hackers
> 
> Its a shame really, the original screenshots made it look awesome. Now theyve fully released (Foundation my arse the damn game is out now) i dont see much hope for it.



The hackers or should i say "Cheaters"...are still around,But nowhere near as bad as it was last month...i think the reporting is working.

They're releasing an update on Tuesday,Improvements are coming!

http://forums.playwarz.com/showthread.php?98759-Development-Diary-1-18-13

The devs have slipped up again though imo,They have added tons of stuff to the market which you can now buy with real money,Ammo..melee weapons,Night Vision,Armour etc...i wouldn't be surprised to see Guns appearing soon.
It takes away the whole "Survival" aspect of the game,Its becoming a "Pay to Win". :/

I think they should remove the marketplace,and everything should be found in game...not able to buy them!
But $$$$$$ 



Aastii said:


> Going through vanilla GTA4. Haven't completed it from start to finish before, so will slam it and then get my modding hat on



Ive been meaning to play this all the way through at some point,I was half way through it then my comp played up and i had to format.

I have it on PS3 also though.


----------



## newone

Endless Space PC
Football Manager PC
Wings of Prey PC
FIFA 13 XBOX 360
League of Legends PC


----------



## newcomputer20

I contacted the ppl at warz and got my refund


----------



## Shane

newcomputer20 said:


> I contacted the ppl at warz and got my refund



Recently or some time back?

I thought they stopped giving out the refunds now,as most were requesting.


----------



## Turbo10

Downloaded World of Tanks, pretty boring to be honest gunna uninstall it


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> Downloaded World of Tanks, pretty boring to be honest gunna uninstall it



Lol. Just admit you suck at it, that's the only reason why. FYI, it's only fun when you join a clan. Which you wouldn't know because you probably played it once, got spanked, then quit. You give up to easy.


----------



## Turbo10

tech savvy said:


> Lol. Just admit you suck at it, that's the only reason why. FYI, it's only fun when you join a clan. Which you wouldn't know because you probably played it once, got spanked, then quit. You give up to easy.



lolno, you always suck at games when you first play them, but the game has to be good to make you want to get better. I found it boring as hell even after killing people. Move around, enemy, click, miss,click,miss,click hit, etcetc


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> lolno, you always suck at games when you first play them, but the game has to be good to make you want to get better. I found it boring as hell even after killing people. Move around, enemy, click, miss,click,miss,click hit, etcetc



Lol, it's more then just click shot, click shot. There's a strategy to it, certain tanks are good for certain things, you just can't go roaring in there expecting to get kills and survive, it takes skill, which certainly don't got.


----------



## Turbo10

tech savvy said:


> Lol, it's more then just click shot, click shot. There's a strategy to it, certain tanks are good for certain things, you just can't go roaring in there expecting to get kills and survive, it takes skill, which certainly you don't got.



I couldn't give a shit if I suck at the game D: I don't dislike it because im shit at it.


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> I couldn't give a shit if I suck at the game D: I don't dislike it because im shit at it.



Lol, I was just j/k'in you, damn, my bad. You take life to serious, chill out my friend. It's ok if you suck at a game, there's no harm there.


----------



## Turbo10

tech savvy said:


> Lol, I was just j/k'in you, damn, my bad. You take life to serious, chill out my friend. It's ok if you suck at a game, there's no harm there.



ooookaaay?


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> ooookaaay?



ooookaaaay...what? Did I miss something?


Edit: Yes Turbo10, the game does get boring after awhile, I do have to admit. But hey, it's a good time killer, and stress releaver. Oh, and I like destroying Noobs, it's FUN!


----------



## Turbo10

tech savvy said:


> ooookaaaay...what? Did I miss something?



Was just a very odd response, it seemed like you were trying to piss me off but it just confused me


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> Was just a very odd response,* it seemed like you were trying to piss me off* but it just confused me



Read my edit post, and sorry, *that was not my intention*.


----------



## Turbo10

tech savvy said:


> Read my edit post, and sorry, *that was not my intention*.



Fair enough. Ive never really been into multiplayer games so that's probably why I don't like it.


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> Fair enough. Ive never really been into multiplayer games so that's probably why I don't like it.



Well hey, at least you gave it a try, that's all that matters. Friends?


----------



## Ankur

I am pretty sure, I am gaming starved, just playing this FIFA 13 manager mode for ages now, so busy that I get 5-10 minutes to play a match. I did pre-order simcity, can't wait for that now.


----------



## Turbo10

tech savvy said:


> Well hey, at least you gave it a try, that's all that matters. Friends?



I wasn't aware we had fallen out, but sure!


----------



## Turbo10

Ankur said:


> I am pretty sure, I am gaming starved, just playing this FIFA 13 manager mode for ages now, so busy that I get 5-10 minutes to play a match. I did pre-order simcity, can't wait for that now.



Did you play the beta? What did you think of it? I thought it was good, not too excited about it, I also wanted the British cities pack but you have to buy the deluxe version for £65, sod that


----------



## tech savvy

Turbo10 said:


> I wasn't aware we had fallen out, but sure!



Agreed.


----------



## linkin

[UT]h96llcBLy6M[/UT]


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Turbo10 said:


> Downloaded World of Tanks, pretty boring to be honest gunna uninstall it



You're making the worst decision of your life.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hawken.  It is most awesome game I ever played!


----------



## Turbo10

lucasbytegenius said:


> You're making the worst decision of your life.



/shrug


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> /shrug



My thoughts when I played the game


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dead Space 3 Limited Edition.  It is great and better action game.  This is first Dead Space series PC version that have DLC addon map and story.   As well as suit market.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I am currently playing Folding at Home.
Other than the NES version of The Legend of Zelda it is the best game I have played.  :good:


----------



## lucasbytegenius

MyCattMaxx said:


> I am currently playing Folding at Home.
> Other than the NES version of The Legend of Zelda it is the best game I have played.  :good:



I pity you.


----------



## Legendaryk4

WoW
Planetside 2
Ace of Spades
Eve Online
Deadlight

Many more, but I am playing these the most atm.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Legendaryk4 said:


> WoW
> Planetside 2
> Ace of Spades
> Eve Online
> Deadlight
> 
> Many more, but I am playing these the most atm.



No kidding. I played Planetside 2 too.  It is awesome.


----------



## Punk

Age Of Empires III
Max Payne 3
Driver SF


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> Age Of Empires III
> Max Payne 3
> Driver SF



AOE III ftw.

Been playing a new game in beta recently called Warframe.


----------



## Darren

Minecraft actually. Started playing again after my friends and I bought a server.


----------



## Aastii

Are you rocking vanilla or modded it?


----------



## Laquer Head

Dead Space 3,,,

it's crazy..


----------



## Darren

Aastii said:


> Are you rocking vanilla or modded it?



Vanilla thus far.


----------



## Calin

Fifa 13


----------



## Turbo10

Laquer Head said:


> Dead Space 3,,,
> 
> it's crazy..



How are the micro-transactions and pay-to-win?


----------



## M1kkelZR

I can't believe I'm saying this but Black Ops 2 is something I've played a bit. Its not exactly amazing but I'm enjoying just stomping everyone with the MP7. I noticed that no one on BO2 has a brain just randomly runs around and is dumb. But its fun to just stomp for an hour.

Minecraft a little bit, CoD4 like twice a week, and some Conquer Online (LOL)


----------



## Punk

Just finished the story on Driver SF and now doing all the challenges to get all the cars. I might play a little R.U.S.E. soon too.


----------



## Laquer Head

Turbo10 said:


> How are the micro-transactions and pay-to-win?



I don't know.. sorry.. I literally just installed it 2 days ago..

Bought it from a buddy for $30, he got it for bday gift


----------



## salvage-this

I am finally playing Borderlands.  Pretty fun when you figure out how to use all of the menus.


----------



## Perkomate

M1kkelZR said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but Black Ops 2 is something I've played a bit. Its not exactly amazing but I'm enjoying just stomping everyone with the MP7. I noticed that no one on BO2 has a brain just randomly runs around and is dumb. But its fun to just stomp for an hour



It's a lot of fun with some mates and alcohol.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Perkomate said:


> It's a lot of fun with some mates and alcohol.



Yeah, but waht I've found is after playing CoD4 at a high skill that the avergae tdm/ffs/s&d or any game mode really is way too easy. I have to basically close my eyes  to have a bit of a challenge.


----------



## spirit

Just played about 45 minutes or so of Burnout 3 on *heaven forbid* the Xbox 360.

Why don't EA make games like Burnout 3 today?  Or at least racing/driving games like it? Such a great game IMO.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Just played about 45 minutes or so of Burnout 3 on *heaven forbid* the Xbox 360.
> 
> Why don't EA make games like Burnout 3 today?  Or at least racing/driving games like it? Such a great game IMO.



I love Paradise, such a fun game


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> I love Paradise, such a fun game



I hate it personally. As a fan of Burnout 3 and Revenge, Paradise just doesn't feel like a proper Burnout game at all to me. Burnout 3 was the best.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I hate it personally. As a fan of Burnout 3 and Revenge, Paradise just doesn't feel like a proper Burnout game at all to me. Burnout 3 was the best.



Lol.  Is Need for Speed Most Wanted have a DLC for PC?


----------



## Darren

Clocked about 17 hours of Minecraft this weekend. Haven't played a game this much in that short of time, like ever. Bought a dedicated server with some friends.


----------



## CrazyMike

salvage-this said:


> I am finally playing Borderlands.  Pretty fun when you figure out how to use all of the menus.



Have you played Borderlands 2? I absolutely love that game. 



Right now my buddy has me going back on Halo 4 to finish the Spartan Ops missions. I think it's more to help him complete them then me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Played some Chivalry: Medieval Warfare recently, a small break in my constant World of Tanks sessions


----------



## salvage-this

CrazyMike said:


> Have you played Borderlands 2? I absolutely love that game



I haven't.  I'll probably grab it when another steam sale has it for 75% off or something.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

salvage-this said:


> I haven't.  I'll probably grab it when another steam sale has it for 75% off or something.




Grainger games has it reduced from £30 to £11.99 dunno what that is in dollars.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I'm curious.  How much it cost for newest game released in eure (in England) cost?


----------



## salvage-this

It would be a good price but I have no need for it now.  I am just getting into the game.  I ll get it when I beat this one.


----------



## Turbo10

Civ 5, playing as England because of the epic +2 movement, and going for the Great Lighthouse straight away which gives +1 movement and +1 Naval sight makes for epic navy ;D


----------



## Shane

lucasbytegenius said:


> Played some Chivalry: Medieval Warfare recently, a small break in my constant World of Tanks sessions



I gave that a try on the free weekend,Not a bad game actually but i could see it getting boring fast...maybe its just me.

Il probably buy it if a decent sale comes on it. 

As for what im currently playing,Still playing WarZ...this past couple of weeks have been a complete nightmare with the devs releasing really crappy updates which just ruined the gameplay...Although now they just released another update which is suppose to address the tons of complaining on the forum.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> I gave that a try on the free weekend,Not a bad game actually but i could see it getting boring fast...maybe its just me.
> 
> Il probably buy it if a decent sale comes on it.
> 
> As for what im currently playing,Still playing WarZ...this past couple of weeks have been a complete nightmare with the devs releasing really crappy updates which just ruined the gameplay...Although now they just released another update which is suppose to address the tons of complaining on the forum.



Play it with low gravity


----------



## M1kkelZR

Since Aastii posted about Pokemon in the LOL Thread, I had to dig up m old GBC and play me some old school Pokemon red 
Haven't done anything productive since. Even got it here at work and just playing pokemon lol.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Played some FTL recently. This game is nothing but complete sorrow in a fun-to-use package. 
Started out with one crew member in my ship with drones for repairing stuff, and two jumps in he was murdered by a traitor who boarded my ship


----------



## Aastii

FTL is so damn difficult, but when you end up winning something by the skin of your teeth you get such a huge sense of achievement........but it is so harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aastii said:


> FTL is so damn difficult, but when you end up winning something by the skin of your teeth you get such a huge sense of achievement........but it is so harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd



Which is why I love the game so much lol.


----------



## Danda

So. Much. Warhammer. I been playing some of the older and newer Warhammer RTS lately and I have not played any other games (Except Dota 2). Orkz have been my favorite race so far.


----------



## Justin

Haven't been playing any game "religiously" for quite some time. Haven't played Black Ops 2 on my PS3 in months because the it's in the guest room and there have been people living there since December. 

Finishing up Borderlands 2 side quests on playthrough 2.5 when I can be arsed. Setting a few lap times on R3E. And FSX to relax.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Going playing Crysis 3.  I had played Crysis 1, pretty cool game.


----------



## spirit

Dug out my old copy of Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 so I've been playing that for most of the evening and I knew a few people who I have on Steam and are on this forum have also been playing that game. 

I also got Dirt 3 to work on Windows 8 so I had a little play at that too. It's been a while since I played that too.


----------



## Turbo10

Watching a Civ 4 LP and then I'll play it  Normal first with a few mods that just fix stuff, then maybe Caveman 2 Cosmos


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Dug out my old copy of Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 so I've been playing that for most of the evening and I knew a few people who I have on Steam and are on this forum have also been playing that game.
> 
> I also got Dirt 3 to work on Windows 8 so I had a little play at that too. It's been a while since I played that too.



I played for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Perkomate

Skyrim with Dragonborn expansion. I swear it's nearly a better area than Skyrim itself.


----------



## Nora:)

I play a lot of Leauge of Legends lately, Mario Party 9 , and Pokemon Black and White 2


----------



## Aastii

I approve of LoL, not enough people here play it.

What is your main role?


----------



## M1kkelZR

BO2, CoD4 a tiny bit and Minecraft.

Soon must get skilled at LoL, I like it but I suck so much


----------



## linkin

<flameshield>

Old School RuneScape (circa 2007)

</flameshield>


----------



## M1kkelZR

linkin said:


> <flameshield>
> 
> Old School RuneScape (circa 2007)
> 
> </flameshield>



don't you have to pay for Old School RS?


----------



## Nora:)

Aastii said:


> I approve of LoL, not enough people here play it.
> 
> What is your main role?



yeah, when I first saw LoL I was a bit skeptical, but it is really addictive once you get a bit into it. I usually play support , but I like playing every role. My fav. champions are Soraka, Teemo, Leona and Annie (I only play girl characters or cute animals lol), what character do you usually play?


----------



## Nora:)

Perkomate said:


> Skyrim with Dragonborn expansion. I swear it's nearly a better area than Skyrim itself.



Skyrim is great, a bit scary though with all the dungeons lol. I never played the Dragonborn expansion


----------



## M1kkelZR

Nora:) said:


> yeah, when I first saw LoL I was a bit skeptical, but it is really addictive once you get a bit into it. I usually play support , but I like playing every role. My fav. champions are Soraka, Teemo, Leona and Annie (I only play *girl characters or cute animals* lol), what character do you usually play?



 ME TOO LOL
Isn't Anivia such a cutie pie?


----------



## Nora:)

M1kkelZR said:


> ME TOO LOL
> Isn't Anivia such a cutie pie?



Haha, yes, I considered Anivia, but it's ok you can have him if you want


----------



## M1kkelZR

Nora:) said:


> Haha, yes, I considered Anivia, but it's ok you can have him if you want



I like anivia, the Ulti is such a gold mine when used against minions


----------



## Aastii

Nora:) said:


> yeah, when I first saw LoL I was a bit skeptical, but it is really addictive once you get a bit into it. I usually play support , but I like playing every role. My fav. champions are Soraka, Teemo, Leona and Annie (I only play girl characters or cute animals lol), what character do you usually play?



Lulu op then, she has both 

Support is my main role as well, though I can fill in jungle if my supp gets picked.

If I'm supporting, Nunu, Sona, Soraka or Blitz. For jungle, Lee Sin, Udyr, Kha Zix (not his strong point imo). I want to give ap Trynd jungle a shot though, all the epic heals and spins


----------



## linkin

M1kkelZR said:


> don't you have to pay for Old School RS?



If you're already a member ( i bought it again just to vote for old school rs) you can play it now. Once the poll reaches 500,00 votes (I think it's ending soon) it will be free for anyone


----------



## M1kkelZR

linkin said:


> If you're already a member ( i bought it again just to vote for old school rs) you can play it now. Once the poll reaches 500,00 votes (I think it's ending soon) it will be free for anyone



Awesome, might give it a go then


----------



## linkin

M1kkelZR said:


> Awesome, might give it a go then



Definitely do, there's no grand exchange, so it's back to spamming flash1:wave: SELLING CRAP HERE at banks


----------



## spirit

Just spent an hour on Dirt 3 kicking some rallying butt. Not played it in a while.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Just played Crysis 3 Hunter Edition.  It is awesome with bow!


----------



## M1kkelZR

linkin said:


> Definitely do, there's no grand exchange, so it's back to spamming flash1:wave: SELLING CRAP HERE at banks



I never liked RuneScape though. Maybe I can enjoy it more


----------



## Darren

If it's back to that circa then that's right when I played it all the time. could be fun to check it out.


----------



## Darren

Civ 5.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Team Fortress 2, like I have for the past 307 hours


----------



## M1kkelZR

AshleyScopes said:


> Team Fortress 2, like I have for the past 307 hours



CoD4 like I have for the past 1029 hours 

Also some LoL and Black Ops 2.


----------



## zeppelin04

Morrowind and CS:GO


----------



## Aastii

M1kkelZR said:


> CoD4 like I have for the past 1029 hours
> 
> Also some LoL and Black Ops 2.



CoD4 like i have for the past 1500 hours .

And of course arma


----------



## Darren

Games I've played the most of ever would be Runescape (played through out late elementary school and middle school), WoW, Guild Wars 1, and TF2.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Aastii said:


> CoD4 like i have for the past 1500 hours .
> 
> And of course arma



A mate of mine has 3300 hours of CoD4... Can you believe that he spends all his free time playing CoD4... LOLOL


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Cs:go


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Cs:go



I've been playing games exclusively with friends and bots mostly. I feel like I'm good then I get on a public server and realize I'm not. Also the community in that game has gone down hill from the last few games I've played.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> I've been playing games exclusively with friends and bots mostly. I feel like I'm good then I get on a public server and realize I'm not. Also the community in that game has gone down hill from the last few games I've played.



I've been playing with bots and realizing the same thing on the public servers. It's like every one of them are on drugs or drink redbull all the time.


----------



## ScottALot

Fallout New Vegas

So I headed into this random shack to use a bed and grab some supplies... as I was leaving, an entire hit squad of Caesar's Legion walks in, says nothing, and walks out. I jumped so hard my knees hit my desk. I didn't know what to do after that, so I walked outside and got mauled as they were standing right next to the door, guns blazing.


----------



## Perkomate

Skyrim with about 12 graphics mods. God it's a beautiful game now.


----------



## Justin

The new Tomb Raider game. It's awesome because it gives me less headaches. Less headaches from less puzzle solving. I got fed up with Tomb Raider: Underworld. lol


----------



## M1kkelZR

jnskyliner34 said:


> The new Tomb Raider game. It's awesome because it gives me less headaches. Less headaches from less puzzle solving. I got fed up with Tomb Raider: Underworld. lol



I love puzzle solving. Its awesome for me to think as logically as possible.
Thats why I love Assassin's Creed. Especially the Glyph puzzles 
I wonder when I'll get Tomb Raider, been ages since I've played the series.


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> The new Tomb Raider game. It's awesome because it gives me less headaches. Less headaches from less puzzle solving. I got fed up with Tomb Raider: Underworld. lol



Man that's the whole point and fun in Tomb Raider games, it's not easy! But yeah the new one is awesome, like a second birth of Lara!


----------



## Turbo10

Tried League of Legends for the first time, first match vs people i got 10/0/1. Cba to play anymore though, it's alright not really my sorta thing though.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Turbo10 said:


> Tried League of Legends for the first time, first match vs people i got 10/0/1. Cba to play anymore though, it's alright not really my sorta thing though.



I like 3v3's on it more tbh, faster and out come is clearer half way in.


----------



## Turbo10

M1kkelZR said:


> I like 3v3's on it more tbh, faster and out come is clearer half way in.



Yeah it was a 5v5 i did, and it dragged on a bit. It was mainly just me in the mid lane, then people started helping out and we pushed forward and destroyed the base. It was quite fun, but not THAT amazing


----------



## Virssagòn

Also playing lol atm.
Started a new game on skyrim, playing far cry 3 and also hitman absolution.
Sad I got no time to get really into the game..


----------



## zeppelin04

SmileMan said:


> Also playing lol atm.
> Started a new game on skyrim, playing far cry 3 and also hitman absolution.
> Sad I got no time to get really into the game..



Your lineup is about the same as mine.  Going to finally beat skyrim one day, but sidetracked with morrowind presently.  I am almost done with hitman.  Pretty good, but certainly different than the old ones.

I beat farcry 3, but I started to lose interest half way through.  I had just played assassins creed 3 and a lot of small stuff started to seem the same.  Radio towers for instance.

Sim City 3 for about 4 hours last night.


----------



## CrazyMike

Jumping between Assassin's Creed III and Crysis 3 (which I got free from the upgrades on my PC, including Bioshock)


----------



## Deviousmind

Sorry but ive pulled out my old N64 and started to play goldeneye again,
memories are made of this
happpppyyy dazzzzzz


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Pokemon...3D!


----------



## Shane

Hitman Absolution

Bought the Professional Edition in Steam sales.

Really nice game,The Graphics & Stealth system are awesome.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Resident Evil 5 and 6.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Red Orchestra series. Got it for 5.50 dollar sale.  Have guest pass, if anyone interest to having a guest pass. Please let me know.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Sleeping Dogs + CoD4 lol.

Sleeping Dogs is a good game, just it hasnt got the best controls. No free camera movement, not in the beginning at least.


----------



## Perkomate

Burnout Paradise. Got it when Origin was broken and handing out free 20 dollar games, never got around to installing it.

Previous was Skyrim, I sunk 140 hours into it without realising it.


----------



## Justin

M1kkelZR said:


> Sleeping Dogs + CoD4 lol.
> 
> Sleeping Dogs is a good game, just it hasnt got the best controls. No free camera movement, not in the beginning at least.



Sleeping Dogs = best game evaaarrrr!!!

/fanboy


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> Sleeping Dogs = best game evaaarrrr!!!
> 
> /fanboy



I mate get that soon, been waiting for it to come down in price  How does it run on PC? It's not a horrible port is it?


----------



## WeatherMan

Been playing some Arctic Combat recently.

Although I just picked up Red Orchestra 2 & BF:BC2 on a deal from steam.


----------



## Justin

Turbo10 said:


> I mate get that soon, been waiting for it to come down in price  How does it run on PC? It's not a horrible port is it?



On my craptop it runs good for a GT330m. 30-40fps at 1366x768 on medium with world detail on high.


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> On my craptop it runs good for a GT330m. 30-40fps at 1366x768 on medium with world detail on high.



Nice, will get it at some point then


----------



## Toast

CoD4


----------



## CrazyMike

Toast said:


> CoD4



campaign or multiplayer?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Played some Borderlands.


----------



## M1kkelZR

jnskyliner34 said:


> Sleeping Dogs = best game evaaarrrr!!!
> 
> /fanboy



It is good yes, but not the best game ever lol.

Still prefer cod4 to anything else


----------



## Punk

Just bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 with Vietnam on the Steam daily deal. Awesome game I must say! Fun to play online!


----------



## Justin

Started Bioshock Infinite and it's been awesome so far. The intro and beginning in general is just.... wow!


----------



## Mykee

Finally got *assassins creed III*, was waiting to buy a used copy on console since it took so long for it to come out for PC. I waited for nothing because I am so disappointed in the game and its set up, So I think I am just going to do with out UBIsoft all together if possible. wish I read the reviews first.


----------



## Turbo10

Mykee said:


> Finally got *assassins creed III*, was waiting to buy a used copy on console since it took so long for it to come out for PC. I waited for nothing because I am so disappointed in the game and its set up, So I think I am just going to do with out UBIsoft all together if possible. wish I read the reviews first.



That bad eh? Never been a fan of the AC games, played the first one years ago and thought it was pretty meh so haven't paid any attention to the others.


----------



## Shane

Currently playing Heroes & Generals Multiplayer,good game.


----------



## Darren

Dwarfs?!? and Killing Floor. 

Bought the Tripwire Bundle to play Killing Floor with friends and I'm actually enjoying Dwarfs. Figured it was a throw away game but it's a lot of fun. Not something I see myself playing for hours and hours, but a nice distraction from the usual kill everything in sight mode of many games.


----------



## spirit

Played a bit of RCT3 and Forza 3 round a mate's house yesterday. Might install RCT3 onto my PC again and play it later on.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Played a bit of RCT3 and Forza 3 round a mate's house yesterday. Might install RCT3 onto my PC again and play it later on.



Amazing game ;D So many happy memories from RCT2


----------



## spirit

Playing on RCT3 right now as we speak.


----------



## Punk

Turbo10 said:


> Amazing game ;D So many happy memories from RCT2



Yeah RCT2 was one of the games I played for months!!


----------



## turbodiesel

spirit said:


> Playing on RCT3 right now as we speak.



isnt RCT on console as well as PC or is that just a different game im thinking of?


----------



## SHOTINATOR1243

Im playing loads of good games right now..... such as 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky
Battlefield 3 and so on... just mainly shooters..... add me on origin or steam as same name I am using for here (except for steam im called THESHOTINATOR1243)


----------



## Punk

turbodiesel said:


> isnt RCT on console as well as PC or is that just a different game im thinking of?



I was thinking of Roller Coaster Tycoon


----------



## spirit

turbodiesel said:


> isnt RCT on console as well as PC or is that just a different game im thinking of?



The original RCT (RollerCoaster Tycoon) was available on the PC and the original Xbox (and will be available on iOS and Android soon!) RCT2 and RCT3 are PC only.


----------



## Turbo10

turbodiesel said:


> isnt RCT on console as well as PC or is that just a different game im thinking of?



You might be thinking of Theme Park World which was on PS1 i think? I had that too, had an amazing theme tune but the game was shit


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> You might be thinking of Theme Park World which was on PS1 i think? I had that too, had an amazing theme tune but the game was shit



The original RCT was available on the Xbox.  Though like I said in the last post, the next two games were PC exclusives. 

I want RCT4!  I have a list of things I'd like to see in an RCT4 (an undo button would be nice!) but I know it's not going to happen. RCT3 turns 10 years old next year! :-o


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> The original RCT was available on the Xbox.  Though like I said in the last post, the next two games were PC exclusives.
> 
> I want RCT4!  I have a list of things I'd like to see in an RCT4 (an undo button would be nice!) but I know it's not going to happen. RCT3 turns 10 years old next year! :-o



Well Chris Sawyer's company is supposedly still going but no news has been released about even the possibility of an RCT4


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Well Chris Sawyer's company is supposedly still going but no news has been released about even the possibility of an RCT4



Shame. Would be great if it were released. Maybe it'd be better optimized? RCT3 is in fact, believe it or not, the most demanding game on the planet. Nothing seems to run it really smoothly. I can't even run it without a bit of lag and the occasional crash on my hardware, goodness only knows what people were doing in 2004.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Shame. Would be great if it were released. Maybe it'd be better optimized? RCT3 is in fact, believe it or not, the most demanding game on the planet. Nothing seems to run it really smoothly. I can't even run it without a bit of lag and the occasional crash on my hardware, goodness only knows what people were doing in 2004.



I may be wrong but I think it only uses one core. I was able to play it okay on a P4 2.8GHz with an 8400GS. But yeah at night it drops to like 20 FPS on my computer.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I may be wrong but I think it only uses one core. I was able to play it okay on a P4 2.8GHz with an 8400GS. But yeah at night it drops to like 20 FPS on my computer.



I used to run it on a P4 HT 3.06GHz and an 8400 GS and it lagged like hell. Got it running on the 2500K and 5870 at 1080p (modify the Options.txt file to change the resolution) and at night I get about 75 FPS in an almost full and fully-lit park which is decent enough. 

It probably only does use one core. It came out in 2004, multi-core processors weren't really common back then...


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Shame. Would be great if it were released. Maybe it'd be better optimized? RCT3 is in fact, believe it or not, the most demanding game on the planet. Nothing seems to run it really smoothly. I can't even run it without a bit of lag and the occasional crash on my hardware, goodness only knows what people were doing in 2004.



I thought rct3 was great but i prefer rct2, the rct2 expansions were shite though


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> I thought rct3 was great but i prefer rct2, the rct2 expansions were shite though



I did have RCT2 and the original RCT but I didn't play them because I was always playing RCT3 so I got rid of them. 

RCT3 expansion parks are good. Definitely feels odd playing RCT3 without them - can't build roller coasters or paths underground, can't build swimming pools and can't get additional rides and roller coaster types without them!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> I did have RCT2 and the original RCT but I didn't play them because I was always playing RCT3 so I got rid of them.
> 
> RCT3 expansion parks are good. Definitely feels odd playing RCT3 without them - can't build roller coasters or paths underground, can't build swimming pools and can't get additional rides and roller coaster types without them!



i know mate the rct3 are a must, especially since vanilla rct3 didn't let you dig underground which was a pile of poo


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> i know mate the rct3 are a must, especially since vanilla rct3 didn't let you dig underground which was a pile of poo



They're a bloody pig to install separately though if you have the game on 3 separate discs like I did. You have to install RCT3 first, then Wild, then Soaked. If you install Soaked first, the installation will fail, which is odd since Soaked came out before Wild... 

In the end I just got Platinum which has the original game and the expansion packs on one CD. Much easier to install.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> They're a bloody pig to install separately though if you have the game on 3 separate discs like I did. You have to install RCT3 first, then Wild, then Soaked. If you install Soaked first, the installation will fail, which is odd since Soaked came out before Wild...
> 
> In the end I just got Platinum which has the original game and the expansion packs on one CD. Much easier to install.



Yeah I can remember that there were a lot of strange issues with the expansion pack installing, all sorts of errors and stuff. To be fair it is quite an old game


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Yeah I can remember that there were a lot of strange issues with the expansion pack installing, all sorts of errors and stuff. To be fair it is quite an old game



True. It works flawlessly on Vista, 7 and 8 though (tried on all 3). The only downside is the billboards feature doesn't work on anything newer than XP, but I believe you can easily get round it by creating a folder called 'My Pictures' in the Documents folder and put the images you want to use for your billboards in there.

But yeah, it's a good game. Been playing it for years now - about 5 or 6 years I think?


----------



## Punk

Falling in love with Bad Company 2 here 

Good spend of 10$


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> Falling in love with Bad Company 2 here
> 
> Good spend of 10$



so in other words u like fps games like codfish


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> so in other words u like fps games like codfish



Yes I do, I'm the best at those awful games!!


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> so in other words u like fps games like codfish



what is codfish?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> Yes I do, I'm the best at those awful games!!


nice dood i challeng u what pc fps do u play


Jamebonds1 said:


> what is codfish?



Apparently you missed out on the best thread in a long time. http://www.computerforum.com/221567-post-if-you-enjoy-first-person-shooters.html

codfish = Call of Duty.


----------



## Jamebonds1

lucasbytegenius said:


> nice dood i challeng u what pc fps do u play
> 
> 
> Apparently you missed out on the best thread in a long time. http://www.computerforum.com/221567-post-if-you-enjoy-first-person-shooters.html
> 
> codfish = Call of Duty.



Oh my gosh.  I can't believe that.   

But honestly, I'm pretty sure that Call of Duty Black Ops 2 is going to be my last purchased.


----------



## Perkomate

Crysis 3. The 580 is battling at high with 8x MSAA. 
Is the game capped at 30 frames?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> Crysis 3. The 580 is battling at high with 8x MSAA.
> Is the game capped at 30 frames?



No.  I know GTX 580 and it should be over 30 FPS avg.  Probably that's due to highest AAA.  Trying turning from 8X to 4X or less.


----------



## Justin

Currently on my 3rd playthrough of BioShock Infinite on 1999 mode, and it's still fun! Going to platinum this game.

Started Dishonored as well last week, pretty cool game. Shame about the limited ammo you can carry.


----------



## porterjw

lucasbytegenius said:


> nice dood i challeng u what pc fps do u play
> 
> 
> Apparently you missed out on the best thread in a long time. http://www.computerforum.com/221567-post-if-you-enjoy-first-person-shooters.html
> 
> codfish = Call of Duty.



That was a really good read. Bravo.

Anyway, just finished BioShock Infinite. Probably pick up GT5 again over the weekend to tide me over until The Last of Us.


----------



## Jamebonds1

imsati said:


> That was a really good read. Bravo.
> 
> Anyway, just finished BioShock Infinite. Probably pick up GT5 again over the weekend to tide me over until The Last of Us.



Yet!  Good old closed thread ever.  BioShock are greatest game ever.  

I just started playing Resident Evil 6.


----------



## M1kkelZR

CoD4 - Training for Epic.ELEVEN.


----------



## Justin

Finished BioShock Infinite on 1999 mode.  
Now to wait for DLC. This is the only game I bought a season pass for.


----------



## Darren

DayZ


----------



## M1kkelZR

Dishonored is also fun inbetween my cod4 sessions. A fun game lol.


----------



## Calin

GTA 4, GTA SA and Star Ward BattleFront 2.


----------



## craneop1985

Tomb Raider-finished it once---replaying again at higher difficulty.


----------



## Rit

CHIVALRY!!!!!!!!!!  

It's only $6.80 right now, everyone should get it... well worth it...


----------



## Darren

Minecraft with friends on a server again. Building a castle in/on a huge set of mountains. Lot of fun so far.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Rit said:


> CHIVALRY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's only $6.80 right now, everyone should get it... well worth it...



Dude yes, I love that game.


----------



## AlienMenace

I am currently play Battlefield Vietnam and Hardwood Spades.


----------



## clquestor

Halo: Combat Evolved...just for kicks!


----------



## porterjw

Phantasy Star 4.

Yup:good:


----------



## Perkomate

clquestor said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved...just for kicks!



you have fine taste in video games.

Xbox or PC? Anniversary edition or standard?

I remember back in the day when I used to mod Halo. Pistols shooting unlimited rockets twice as fast as assault rifle rate of fire and with shotgun spread. Great fun.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Surgeon Simulator 2013, I died laughing.


----------



## Darren

Civ5. I've clocked over 40 hours and I'm still god awful at it. I keep starting new games because I get farther along and learn stuff. Then I learn the way I started is going to cause problems because I did badly. Farthest I've gotten is the first steps into flight before going back again. :/


----------



## Turbo10

Denther said:


> Civ5. I've clocked over 40 hours and I'm still god awful at it. I keep starting new games because I get farther along and learn stuff. Then I learn the way I started is going to cause problems because I did badly. Farthest I've gotten is the first steps into flight before going back again. :/



Just play each game to the end, literally doesn't matter if you win or lose it's still fun  It's a fantastic game, not as good as civ4 but still amazing.


----------



## Kornowski

Looking at getting Hitman: Absolution or Max Payne 3, can't decide. Both look pretty awesome!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looking at getting Hitman: Absolution or Max Payne 3, can't decide. Both look pretty awesome!



I got Hitman: Absolution,Not a bad game...although i got stuck on a part and never bothered to carry on...graphics are superb.

As for MP3,I thought about getting that but i heard that the story carries on from the previous Max Payne's,Which ive never played so it probably wouldn't make any sense?
The Multiplayer looks fun though,Might pick it up when it goes on sale as its too expensive at the moment,and then you got all the overpriced DLC. 

Ive been playing Battlefield:Bad company 2 multiplayer again,I still prefer this over BF3 any day, it just seems more fun.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Surgeon Simulator 2013, I died laughing.



that game is amazing I want it so bad.


----------



## Darren

Shift 2 Unleashed is freaking awesome. Graphics are really good and the sense of speed is probably the best I've seen in a game. I almost shat myself when I got in to a Class A Car and floored it. I felt like I was going faster sitting in my computer chair than I ever have in a car (except when I rode in a Nascar once).


----------



## Perkomate

Denther said:


> Shift 2 Unleashed is freaking awesome. Graphics are really good and the sense of speed is probably the best I've seen in a game. I almost shat myself when I got in to a Class A Car and floored it. I felt like I was going faster sitting in my computer chair than I ever have in a car (except when I rode in a Nascar once).



Are you using a wheel?


----------



## GaryTheSnail

was playing Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## Punk

Nevakonaza said:


> As for MP3,I thought about getting that but i heard that the story carries on from the previous Max Payne's,Which ive never played so it probably wouldn't make any sense?
> The Multiplayer looks fun though,Might pick it up when it goes on sale as its too expensive at the moment,and then you got all the overpriced DLC.



I did that and it played fine, the story works without the previous MPs . Game is really good!


----------



## Darren

Perkomate said:


> Are you using a wheel?



Xbox 360 Controller. Don't have money or space for a wheel.


----------



## Perkomate

Denther said:


> Xbox 360 Controller. Don't have money or space for a wheel.



how do you connect the controller?
is there a wireless adapter thingy that plugs into a USB port?


----------



## Justin

Playing Saints Row 3 and Sleeping Dogs again. 

I can't wait for Saints Row 4, GTA V and Watch Dogs.


----------



## Blandnuts

Kicking Crysis 3 MP till the next new thing...


----------



## Darren

Perkomate said:


> how do you connect the controller?
> is there a wireless adapter thingy that plugs into a USB port?



http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Xbo...id=1368247884&sr=1-4&keywords=xbox+controller


It's just a wired controller that said "For PC" when I ordered it on Amazon. Just plug and play. Windows 7 detected it and automatically set it up. Most new games are auto configured for it, especially games that were on multiple consoles.


----------



## M1kkelZR

statrting to get into League of Legends a bit more 
Playing alot with either Ezreal, Anivia or Tristana. Buying Ashe later and gonna get used to playing with her 

If anyone wants to hit me up,:
EUW -region
M1kkelZUUU - ign


----------



## Jamebonds1

THe elder scroll skyrim.  Great game, might going for elder scroll online next.


----------



## Shane

Alan Wake...although its proving to be quite repetitive now and i keep on running out of ammo..and as they're isn't any Melee in this game kind of makes it hard to defend yourself. 

Most likely will end up one of those games i just don't bother playing again.

Been playing some more Battlefield BC2 multiplayer though,still enjoy that game (VSS is fun).

Ive still not played BF3 single player yet.


----------



## Thanatos

Nevakonaza said:


> Been playing some more Battlefield BC2 multiplayer though,still enjoy that game (VSS is fun).



God, I hate that gun. I always use the very first sniper rifle that you get, with magnum ammo. I've gotten really great with it.


----------



## Punk

VSS is ok, I prefer the M95 or the Gol Sniper Magnum


----------



## jonnyp11

Punk said:


> VSS is ok, I prefer the M95 or the Gol Sniper Magnum



Loved those 2, sort'a wish i still had BC2, Vietnam was pretty good, but BF3 is fine and so similar i dont want to spend the money. But those jungle maps were nice, but i can only remember like 3 of the games maps

Been playing BF3 mainly, good bit of dark souls, then some sleeping dogs and walking dead. Also a bit of defense grid and LA noire. Would play some of them more but brother has controller so BF3 is the main game with key and mouse


----------



## Darren

Civ 5, Borderlands 1 and 2, and TF2.

Oh the joys of summer. Sleeping 11 hours a night basically and playing games.


----------



## Perkomate

GRID 2. It's terrible.


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:


> GRID 2. It's terrible.



I've got the first one and I don't like it. Almost impossible to control the cars.

I was hoping the second one might be better. You just saved me some money.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I've got the first one and I don't like it. Almost impossible to control the cars.
> 
> I was hoping the second one might be better. You just saved me some money.



Nothing racing game is impossible for me  

I'm experinced kart racer and drive on mud (or rock) road.


----------



## Thanatos

Bought Garry's Mod! Dear jeezus it's a jolly good time.


----------



## Punk

jonnyp11 said:


> Loved those 2, sort'a wish i still had BC2, Vietnam was pretty good, but BF3 is fine and so similar i dont want to spend the money. But those jungle maps were nice, but i can only remember like 3 of the games maps



It's a good game to be honest, I'm having a lot of fun on multiplayer, and I recently started playing Vietnam. I'm not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## Perkomate

spirit said:


> I've got the first one and I don't like it. Almost impossible to control the cars.
> 
> I was hoping the second one might be better. You just saved me some money.



I thought the first one was so much better. One of my favourite games. It's really easy, even on keyboard.

The second one is just a let down.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Been playing Gunpoint, really fun little indie game. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nothing racing game is impossible for me
> 
> I'm experinced kart racer and drive on mud (or rock) road.


You should try playing GRID with an Xbox 360 controller then. 

I've played loads of other racers but for some reason I just could not play GRID properly. Shame.


----------



## PCunicorn

Thanatos said:


> Bought Garry's Mod! Dear jeezus it's a jolly good time.



Going to buy that after i get a new GPU.


----------



## M1kkelZR

so much league of legends D:

I'm getting into a game I slated, hated and said will never play... What is this sorcery?


----------



## porterjw

The Last of Us. Pretty good so far


----------



## zeppelin04

Started playing just cause 2.  It is a lot of fun so far.


----------



## Justin

Started playing Borderlands 2 again this time with a new a Commando class. Leveling him up in time for the new DLC which is supposed to be released next week.


----------



## Darren

zeppelin04 said:


> Started playing just cause 2.  It is a lot of fun so far.



I'm expecting Spirit to show up and start raving about that game now. He's like a little kid at the fair surrounded by candy when talking about that game.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I'm expecting Spirit to show up and start raving about that game now. He's like a little kid at the fair surrounded by candy when talking about that game.



SUCH A GOOD GAME! :good: 

lol 

And yeah man it's tons of fun. Especially with all the mods.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yup its a pretty fun game. And now there is a lot more life for the game with the JC2 Multi player mod nearing completion.


----------



## spirit

If anybody is thinking of buying that game, I wholeheartedly recommend it. My copy cost me something like 5 quid from Amazon which is the bargain of the century. Hours and hours of gameplay and the game itself is huge. 

Well worth it!


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> If anybody is thinking of buying that game, I wholeheartedly recommend it. My copy cost me something like 5 quid from Amazon which is the bargain of the century. Hours and hours of gameplay and the game itself is huge.
> 
> Well worth it!



Got it on PS3. Its amazing to just let out all agression on the nearby buildings 

Well its back to CoD4 for me again ahuehueuehehe. As I've got a LAN coming up in a month~ and need alot more practise if we even want 1 win in the groupstages. We wont make it to play offs unless we get carried somehow.


Also playing alot more LoL, beasting it up with Aatrox. Played support last night with Soraka, and its safe to say I'm the worst support EVER. Also soraka is just crap, 1 heal skill that has a 20 second cooldown, 1 mana skill that drains mana like the clappers and has a 15 sec cooldown. The ultimate is a heal spell that heals everyone and has a 5 minute cool down or something its ridicolous. I'll stick to ADC, Jungle or Top lane


----------



## zeppelin04

I didn't even think about mods for it. I have about 3 hours in the game and 5% complete.  I have only been going after military bases collecting parts.

The controls take a while to get used to.  Still cannot fly a plane.


----------



## Punk

I don't know, I loved it for a few month and now I'm just bored in it, I don't even want to finish it...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I don't know, I loved it for a few month and now I'm just bored in it, I don't even want to finish it...



It's a great game but there are times when I play it a lot and then times when I don't play it so much.


----------



## zeppelin04

I have 5 hours played so far.  Really enjoy it but I can imagine getting bored of blowing things up.


----------



## Turbo10

zeppelin04 said:


> I have 5 hours played so far.  Really enjoy it but I can imagine getting bored of blowing things up.



98 hours and I still come back to it


----------



## zeppelin04

Turbo10 said:


> 98 hours and I still come back to it



I think I bought this game for about $5 during the last steam sale.  Will be getting my money's worth out of this.  Same cant be said for a few $60 games I bought recently.


----------



## Darren

It's decently fun. I've got 20 some hours in it.


----------



## spirit

104 hours.


----------



## Punk

zeppelin04 said:


> I think I bought this game for about $5 during the last steam sale.  Will be getting my money's worth out of this.  Same cant be said for a few $60 games I bought recently.



And that's why I never buy games at 60$, actually never spent over 15$ for a game...


----------



## spirit

Yeah I got my copy of JC2 for £5 as mentioned earlier. 

I never buy games when they're first released. Too expensive.


----------



## Darren

Yeah agreed. I have probably pushing a 100 games in my Steam library and I bet the average buy price for each of them is about 5 dollars.


----------



## WeatherMan

Max I have ever spent on a game is $100.

Back when the original BioShock was first released on steam I paid £59.99 for it, and the same with Flight Sim X Deluxe Edition from PC World


----------



## zeppelin04

I think the last I bought close to full price was borderlands 2.  I think it was on sale but not much less that $60.  Only played a couple hours and stopped after reaching the major city you end up in after a bit.


----------



## Laquer Head

Deep into Zelda: A Link to The Past on super nintendo.... yah you heard me


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Yeah agreed. I have probably pushing a 100 games in my Steam library and I bet the average buy price for each of them is about 5 dollars.



I don't buy games on Steam, usually it's cheaper to buy the hard copies from Amazon. If I buy non Steam games, I just add them to Steam once I've installed them.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> I don't buy games on Steam, usually it's cheaper to buy the hard copies from Amazon. If I buy non Steam games, I just add them to Steam once I've installed them.



I really like Steam integration and generally games are cheaper for me during sales than they are for hard copies. Discs are a pain in the butt. Just click and go, even if it takes forever to download the damn things.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I really like Steam integration and generally games are cheaper for me during sales than they are for hard copies. Discs are a pain in the butt. Just click and go, even if it takes forever to download the damn things.



Ah yeah my download speed isn't great so that's another reason to get the hard copies. You can copy the contents of the disc to a folder on your PC and when you want to install it just find the folder and install from there.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Turbo10 said:


> 98 hours and I still come back to it



pff 98 hours? This week alone I've played around 45 hours of games lol.
33 League of Legends - first crap, now decent. Rushing level 30 for some ranked gaimz
11 CoD4 - beast game, I've become crap at it so its more fun even if I lose alot more
1 hour of BO2 - Horrible game, everyone sucks and its too easy to win.
1 hour BF3 - Crap game, shouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Punk

M1kkelZR said:


> pff 98 hours? This week alone I've played around 45 hours of games lol.
> 33 League of Legends - first crap, now decent. Rushing level 30 for some ranked gaimz
> 11 CoD4 - beast game, I've become crap at it so its more fun even if I lose alot more
> 1 hour of BO2 - Horrible game, everyone sucks and its too easy to win.
> 1 hour BF3 - Crap game, shouldn't have bought it.



Man get out sometimes!!

I think I play max 10 to 15 hours max per week, and sometimes I don't play at all (like this week so far)...


----------



## M1kkelZR

Punk said:


> Man get out sometimes!!
> 
> I think I play max 10 to 15 hours max per week, and sometimes I don't play at all (like this week so far)...



I do get out though 
I usually play from early evening to early morning (so like 8PM to 4/5AM) I hardly ever play games anymore though. A friend of mine clocked a whopping 124 hours of League of Legends last week, he just keeps playing and playing. Never gets bored, also I don't think he has many friends to talk to anyway


----------



## Punk

M1kkelZR said:


> I do get out though
> I usually play from early evening to early morning (so like 8PM to 4/5AM) I hardly ever play games anymore though. A friend of mine clocked a whopping 124 hours of League of Legends last week, he just keeps playing and playing. Never gets bored, also I don't think he has many friends to talk to anyway



At that time I'm most of the time out with friends, or taking astrophotos


----------



## M1kkelZR

Punk said:


> At that time I'm most of the time out with friends, or taking astrophotos



Nah I rarely go out like to a nightclub or whatever, I don't enjoy them. Also the crowd is always horrible and somehow I get into a fight. Always. I'd rather go a mates place and just drink and chill there instead of going out to some horrible club 

So I play alot more games than socialize. But when I do socialize I don't think during the time that I should go home to play games, I don't actually think about it at all.


----------



## Punk

M1kkelZR said:


> Nah I rarely go out like to a nightclub or whatever, I don't enjoy them. Also the crowd is always horrible and somehow I get into a fight. Always. I'd rather go a mates place and just drink and chill there instead of going out to some horrible club
> 
> So I play alot more games than socialize. But when I do socialize I don't think during the time that I should go home to play games, I don't actually think about it at all.



Yeah same here, I hate nightclubs, bad music all night long... I like bars though.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Punk said:


> Yeah same here, I hate nightclubs, bad music all night long... I like bars though.



Its not the music perse, for me its the people there. They all act like they are the best and start fights with whoever they want. 

I do like bars too, and turtles.


----------



## just a noob

hit 2000 hours on tf2, why stop now?


----------



## PCunicorn

Woah. That's a lot of hours


----------



## Jamebonds1

PCunicorn said:


> Woah. That's a lot of hours



And I hit 4000 hours on tf2.


----------



## PCunicorn

Woah. That's a lot plus 2000 hours


----------



## Jamebonds1

PCunicorn said:


> Woah. That's a lot plus 2000 hours



You know, I'm just tease   Tired make you faint.


----------



## Darren

just a noob said:


> hit 2000 hours on tf2, why stop now?



I thought I had a lot with 275 hours.


----------



## PCunicorn

Jamebonds1 said:


> You know, I'm just tease   Tired make you faint.



I would hope your just teasing


----------



## spirit

How can you spend 2000 hours on a game? How do you have the time?


----------



## PCunicorn

TF2 has been around quite a while. An hour a day, start playing 4 years ago, there's 2000 hours.


----------



## Justin

PCunicorn said:


> TF2 has been around quite a while. An hour a day, start playing 4 years ago, there's 2000 hours.



365 x 4 = 1460


----------



## Punk

Started playing Far Cry 2 because I got tired of the first one. It looks very good and seems fun


----------



## Darren

PCunicorn said:


> TF2 has been around quite a while. An hour a day, start playing 4 years ago, there's 2000 hours.



It's been out for almost 6 years.


----------



## linkin




----------



## spirit

Just reinstalled NFS Hot Pursuit. Good game. :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

Punk said:


> Started playing Far Cry 2 because I got tired of the first one. It looks very good and seems fun



Wasnt bad, got almost half way through, then lost the save  didnt feel like going back through it, might have to some time this summer but doubt it


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Just reinstalled NFS Hot Pursuit. Good game. :good:



:good::good:

But EA sucks.


----------



## jonnyp11

spirit said:


> Just reinstalled NFS Hot Pursuit. Good game. :good:



Ok, isnt rivals like the same game almost? Trailer had the same redwood forest and ocean front stuff, and hot pursuit was a remake in itself!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Just reinstalled NFS Hot Pursuit. Good game. :good:


Yeah the game is pretty fun to play.


jonnyp11 said:


> Wasnt bad, got almost half way through, then lost the save  didnt feel like going back through it, might have to some time this summer but doubt it



I love how you can just go wherever you want and you can still have fun taking guards while driving .


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> But EA sucks.


Oh yeah that goes without saying!  



jonnyp11 said:


> Ok, isnt rivals like the same game almost? Trailer had the same redwood forest and ocean front stuff, and hot pursuit was a remake in itself!


Looks very similar to Hot Pursuit, yes.


----------



## wrxengland

Playing grid 2 at the mo on xbox360


----------



## newone

Mad TV online!


----------



## spirit

Friend gave me his copy of the 2012 NFS Most Wanted (Xbox 360) to borrow, so I will be playing that soon.


----------



## Shane

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (PS3)

Enjoying it so far,I'm quite surprised just how pretty this game is,I know its not all about looks but if any game makes the PS3 shine its this one..the water effects and everything are really nice.


----------



## PCunicorn

The Last of Us and Uncharted 3 are the 2 games that look really good for the PS3, as well as drakes fortune and among theives. They are not amazing like BF3 is, but BF3 looks beautiful on max but still has a few ugly textures. None of that is on the Uncharted games or The Last of Us.


----------



## Aastii

Rift!! I stopped subscribing last year, as it is a subscription... Now it is f2p, started playing again and then immediately subscribed again for the extra stuff. Damn you Trion and your perfect MMO's


----------



## Jamebonds1

Aastii said:


> Rift!! I stopped subscribing last year, as it is a subscription... Now it is f2p, started playing again and then immediately subscribed again for the extra stuff. Damn you Trion and your perfect MMO's



You're not that addict person are you?


----------



## Aastii

Jamebonds1 said:


> You're not that addict person are you?



Hehe no  i have just become somewhat disillusioned by gaming. After spending the last a lot of years in clan gaming, playing games on release and smashing them, playing and arranging matches and realising it isn't actually that fun any more, to drop back to an MMO where it is laid back is, dare i say it, fun


----------



## PabloTeK

See I found Rift like a clunky version of WoW, it just doesn't play as "smooth" and the UI (at least a few months ago) was a bit too in-your-face for my tastes. That and the talent system was incredibly odd.


----------



## Aastii

PabloTeK said:


> See I found Rift like a clunky version of WoW, it just doesn't play as "smooth" and the UI (at least a few months ago) was a bit too in-your-face for my tastes. That and the talent system was incredibly odd.



I agree and that is why i love it. WoW is a very flat game, it is too polished, too simple. Rift has far more depth to it, much more to do and guides you through the (much prettier) world much better. The clunkiness, i have found, is from the extra content being thrown at you immediately, rather than the game being made poorly. The only thing i would maybe add or change is explaining the terminology. Planar is not explained to you well at all for instance.

As for the ui, straight off the bat you can customise it completely, however you want to, move anything anywhere, change the sizes as you please, so i do not understand what you mean by that point.

As for the talent system, that is a masterpiece in my eyes. Whilst there are only a few races and classes, by having it so open it allows you to play any race and any class in (nearly) any way. It is hard to get a grasp of at first and you will redo it again and again, but you can reroll as you please, have more than one setup on one roon and relearn, so like anything, it is difficult to understand at first, easy to learn and like any talent system in any game, difficult to master


----------



## spirit

Played NFS Most Wanted (2012) on the Xbox 360 this afternoon (friend lent it to me).

It's decent enough, graphics are quite nice but I noticed in the title/loading screens it was actually lagging a bit on the Xbox. 

I found driving a bit hard, cars tend to like sliding across roads, and I am not a great fan of the free roaming and constantly having to look in the bottom right corner at your map for directions whilst racing. The free roam and map reading was one of the reasons why I didn't like Burnout Paradise too. I don't really mind driving to races and events but I don't love it either.

It's also kind of a pain to play offline. I kept on getting stupid log in screens from Xbox Live and Origin asking me to create accounts and play online. Only found out you could play offline after I had typed in the details to create an Origin account. :/

All in all it's not too bad. I haven't really played it long enough to make a final decision yet, but at the moment I think Hot Pursuit is still definitely my favourite.


----------



## Darren

Guild Wars 2 oddly enough. My brother got me back in to it. I have a better feel for the game now then when I first played it. The game wasn't clicking for me then like it is now.


----------



## zeppelin04

I loaded up the wrong save in Just Cause 2 and lost on hour of progess.  While not much I didn't feel like going back to it quite yet.  

Have switched back over to counter strike global offensive.  I really enjoy this game.  For $15 it is well worth it.


----------



## Punk

zeppelin04 said:


> Have switched back over to counter strike global offensive.  I really enjoy this game.  For $15 it is well worth it.



I was a CS:S fan and while I enjoyed CS:GO I didn't feel the exitement of CS:S so I stopped playing it...


----------



## zeppelin04

There are a few things lacking with the game.  A number of maps I played in condition zero are not yet in the game.  Also I seem to have trouble downloading maps while entering a community server.

Those issues aside, I still enjoy it. With casual I still play most maps I would like to see.


----------



## porterjw

Just Platinum'd Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Thanatos

imsati said:


> Just Platinum'd Bioshock Infinite.



hardest trophy/achievement to get?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

imsati said:


> Just Platinum'd Bioshock Infinite.



I Platinum'd Far Cry 3 last week.

Just popped in my free Bioshock Infinite copy on Xbox not too long ago. Some look like they'll take some time to get to completely max out the gamer score on that game.

Also recently been trying out Lost Odyssey, still playing my Persona 4 Golden... and someday once my graphics card is back (if it gets back, I messed up one of the letters in my return address postal code, put an M instead of an H... sdlfkhsldkjfsd) I can play mu KOTOR, SC2, D3, Witcher(s) and Company of Heroes 2.

I usually bounce between games so often it's hard to sit and actually max out for GS or Trophies. Far Cry 3 was my first.


----------



## porterjw

Thanatos said:


> hardest trophy/achievement to get?



Yup. First ever Plat/Master/Whatever you get for getting every other one. To celebrate, I grabbed my final three I needed in FF13-2 

Ashley, I think the hardest one for BI would be the Scavenger (1999 Mode without buying anything from a Dollar Bill vendor (health, salts, ammo)). I played through twice before that on lower settings, the second of which I went without to get an idea for how hard it would be. The Voxophones and Sightseer is tricky just because there's so many of them, but they save throughout multiple gameplays.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Found StarMade, a Minecraft-like game set in space and you can build ships and stuff, so I've been really addicted to that lately.

It's an alpha though so it's kind of unstable but I like the game so much I don't mind - which says a lot imo.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Found StarMade, a Minecraft-like game set in space and you can build ships and stuff, so I've been really addicted to that lately.
> 
> It's an alpha though so it's kind of unstable but I like the game so much I don't mind - which says a lot imo.



I had some friends trying to get me to play it.


----------



## Punk

Started playing R.U.S.E., awesome game!


----------



## Perkomate

Katawa Shoujo. 

Holy shit I was not ready for the emotions.
God damn this is intense.

For people who haven't played it, it's a free VN developed by some guys from 4chan.

Amazing.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Perkomate said:


> Katawa Shoujo.
> 
> Holy shit I was not ready for the emotions.
> God damn this is intense.
> 
> For people who haven't played it, it's a free VN developed by some guys from 4chan.
> 
> Amazing.



I've heard nothing but good stuff about it. I have the VN of Fate/Stay Night on my laptop, but I can't get over how slow it currently is (my laptop) and I need to find my external to back it up before doing a fresh install.

You should try Steins;Gate. Might like that one. The anime had some feeling kickers, I can only imagine the VN.


----------



## JasonPDK

Minecraft! The 1.6 update got me back into it having not played for ages!
Horses are great...


----------



## Perkomate

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I've heard nothing but good stuff about it. I have the VN of Fate/Stay Night on my laptop, but I can't get over how slow it currently is (my laptop) and I need to find my external to back it up before doing a fresh install.
> 
> You should try Steins;Gate. Might like that one. The anime had some feeling kickers, I can only imagine the VN.



I might have to.
I've got one more route to do on KS but once I've finished will probably curl up and cry as nothing can fill the hole in my life that didn't exist until I started it.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Perkomate said:


> I might have to.
> I've got one more route to do on KS but once I've finished will probably curl up and cry as nothing can fill the hole in my life that didn't exist until I started it.



Damnit, I really[/] need to get this hard drive issue of mine figured out and solved. I want to get so many VN and take advantage of the steam sale, but have no space!

My current drive I have in with my first... it'll let me see my files, but when I want to view them or do anything... I don't have the "permissions" to do so.

WHY COMPUTER. WHY.


----------



## Perkomate

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Damnit, I really[/] need to get this hard drive issue of mine figured out and solved. I want to get so many VN and take advantage of the steam sale, but have no space!
> 
> My current drive I have in with my first... it'll let me see my files, but when I want to view them or do anything... I don't have the "permissions" to do so.
> 
> WHY COMPUTER. WHY.




I assume you've tried all the command line things to take control of the files?

KS is free anyway. None of this waiting for the steam sale for me!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Perkomate said:


> I assume you've tried all the command line things to take control of the files?
> 
> KS is free anyway. None of this waiting for the steam sale for me!



Steins;Gate and to my knowledge (any) VNs aren't even near steam. Have to find them around online, most you need to install English translation packs.

And yeah, that's how I'm seeing what's on my drive, but unable to view, oddly. My friend did it for me. Took a long damn time.


----------



## M1kkelZR

aquired a nice copy of the Sims 3 and NFS underground 2.

Been making horribly mutated families and awesome cars.

safe to say, I've not been bored until now


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> I had some friends trying to get me to play it.


Well, you should. It's great.


JasonPDK said:


> Minecraft! The 1.6 update got me back into it having not played for ages!
> Horses are great...


It's just more baggage in an already immensely bloated game. I would have been happy if Minecraft had just stayed with pigs and carrots on a stick for controlled cross-country travel, because it's unique - I could care less about shitty horses.

Things have just gone downhill for Minecraft since Jeb took over and Dinnerbone was hired.


----------



## spirit

M1kkelZR said:


> aquired a nice copy of the Sims 3 and NFS underground 2.
> 
> Been making horribly mutated families and awesome cars.
> 
> safe to say, I've not been bored until now



NFS U2 rocks!!!


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well, you should. It's great.
> 
> It's just more baggage in an already immensely bloated game. I would have been happy if Minecraft had just stayed with pigs and carrots on a stick for controlled cross-country travel, because it's unique - I could care less about shitty horses.
> 
> Things have just gone downhill for Minecraft since Jeb took over and Dinnerbone was hired.



If you think it's bloated you clearly have never played Tekkit or FTB.


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> NFS U2 rocks!!!



Idd, its amazing.


----------



## Turbo10

King's Bounty: The Legend, got it from a guy I traded with for AOE2HD, it's really good!


----------



## PCunicorn

I am playing: Nothing. Because that's all my PC can play.


----------



## Mez

I've been playing BF3, LoL, War Thunder, World of Tanks, and Runescape


----------



## Punk

Is anyone else playing the awesome R.U.S.E. game?


----------



## zeppelin04

Started final fantasy X again. Each time I get closer to the end. Hoping to finish it this time.  Before I was on the second to last boss battle then got burnt out and side tracked.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> If you think it's bloated you clearly have never played Tekkit or FTB.


I have. 


Mez said:


> I've been playing BF3, LoL, War Thunder, World of Tanks, and Runescape



What's your War Thunder and WoT username?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Punk said:


> Is anyone else playing the awesome R.U.S.E. game?



I have it on my XB360 ... been meaning to try it out. Maybe I'll do that tonight.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> I have.



What did you think of them? I'm playing some Vanilla Minecraft right now but have tried both.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> What did you think of them? I'm playing some Vanilla Minecraft right now but have tried both.



I like Tekkit because it has a lot of cool stuff, I just never found a good server to play on. FTB is okay I guess, I played a bit with my friend but that was it.

Lately I've just been playing minigames on Shotbow: http://shotbow.net/forum/pages/Home/
Ghostcraft on there is a lot of fun.


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota 2


----------



## PCunicorn

Interesting.


----------



## Mez

lucasbytegenius said:


> I have.
> 
> 
> What's your War Thunder and WoT username?



Believe it or not, but i've run into you on World of Tanks*, I saw lucasbytegenius and I was like... I've seen that name somewhere before.

But anyways, my War Thunder is: Mezner

and my World of Tanks is: Tanklike


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Mez said:


> Believe it or not, but i've run into you on War Thunder, I saw lucasbytegenius and I was like... I've seen that name somewhere before.
> 
> But anyways, my War Thunder is: Mezner
> 
> and my World of Tanks is: Tanklike


Alright cool, I'm Larris on War Thunder, and lucasbytegenius on World of Tanks.


----------



## PCunicorn

Half Life 2


----------



## 4Gijoe

Just bought Witcher 2 on steam for 4.99$ pretty sweet deal. Beside that I'm playing dota 2.


----------



## Punk

Tomb Raider is AMAZING!


----------



## Darren

Surprisingly Gmod. Never got in to that game but playing with friends is fun.


----------



## Aastii

Punk said:


> Tomb Raider is AMAZING!



Old or new?


I have been playing more PS3 than bothering with the Steam sales. I realised that I am now happy that CoD3 was only on consoles, as it is terrible. Aside from that mess, I have also been playing Dead Rising 2 and Heavenly Sword just came through today as well


----------



## Cromewell

The new Tomb Raider was fun enough, but it was quite the departure from the rest of the series.

I've been getting pretty deep into Kerbal Space Program. Tons of fun


----------



## Punk

Aastii said:


> Old or new?
> 
> 
> I have been playing more PS3 than bothering with the Steam sales. I realised that I am now happy that CoD3 was only on consoles, as it is terrible. Aside from that mess, I have also been playing Dead Rising 2 and Heavenly Sword just came through today as well



I love the old one but I love the new one too! Completely different but damn good!


----------



## porterjw

FF7. Part of me never wants to finish the first Disc...Aeris deserves to live, dammit! Don't care if I lose guy points, but I know I'm going to tear up when I get to the infamous scene, that part always tugs at my heart


----------



## Darren

League of Legends. 

Can't believe I actually am enjoying this game. Spent so long hating it but I forced myself to play a few rounds with a friend. I'd played a few games in the past but the ones I played that time finally clicked. I'm still really terrible and inconsistent. Some games are great and my last one I had 0 kills and like 18 deaths. Terrible.


----------



## motorboatink1ng

Just started crysis 3 and I think I'm in love


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota 2. I'm addicted!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Started playing Tomb Raider the other night. Won't get to play for a little while longer though. House sitting for a friend for a week.


----------



## PCunicorn

BF3 for the PS3.


----------



## Aastii

Well I would be playing Max Payne 3 right now, but the idea that consoles have the advantage of being able to just put a disc in and play is a lie. 20 minutes in, two updates later and 54% installed and still waiting... I could have it installed on my PC faster


----------



## Booyaka

I play DIE2HARD, it is supported by gamezer , it is a fighting game just like counter strike but with a higher graphics, and the good thing is u have to open an account, and each time your score gets higher you get a newer rank, im currently General hahaha


----------



## Turbo10

Pinball FX2, free on steam with one board and the rest of minutes demo. It's actually really fun ^^


----------



## M1kkelZR

Denther said:


> League of Legends.
> 
> Can't believe I actually am enjoying this game. Spent so long hating it but I forced myself to play a few rounds with a friend. I'd played a few games in the past but the ones I played that time finally clicked. I'm still really terrible and inconsistent. Some games are great and my last one I had 0 kills and like 18 deaths. Terrible.



haha another fellow hater to player xD

I play ranked after 2 months of religiously playing 

Ended up in Bronze 3 and I was sad so I only play normal


----------



## voyagerfan99

Turbo10 said:


> Pinball FX2, free on steam with one board and the rest of minutes demo. It's actually really fun ^^



I got the Star Wars tables a while back. It is pretty fun. Better than the old Sierra 3D Virtual Pinball


----------



## PCunicorn

BUT is it better than 3D Pinball (AKA Tilt! Pinball)?!  JK


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

Currently I've been playing War Thunder. Decent graphics for a *FREE* combat flying game. You can spend money to rank up faster or get other planes, but I haven't spent a dime on it yet and am level 19 pilot.

http://warthunder.com


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CorruptHawkeyez said:


> Currently I've been playing War Thunder. Decent graphics for a *FREE* combat flying game. You can spend money to rank up faster or get other planes, but I haven't spent a dime on it yet and am level 19 pilot.
> 
> http://warthunder.com



Yeah War Thunder is pretty fun, really like it. I play World of Tanks more though.


----------



## Mez

I'm currently playing Saint Rows 3, picked it up on the Humble Bundle, pretty damn fun game.


----------



## Aastii

Dishonoured. It is such an awesome game, even this short amount in


----------



## PCunicorn

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
After beating this, will buy Kingdom Hearts 1.5, which will be the first time I will really be able to enjoy the KH 1 & 2 story (last time I played them was back when I was like, 7?).


----------



## Perkomate

I've put like... 40 something hours into CS GO in not even 2 weeks.
Not quite what Source was in its day, but still very good nonetheless.


----------



## Turbo10

Skullgirls, having loads of fun with it but i'm having to use a 360 controller and the d-pad is awful :/


----------



## spirit

Played some Burnout 3 today - a real Burnout. You know it's a real Burnout when you eventually rage quit over it.


----------



## irongeek2012

grand theft auto vice city for my iphone.


----------



## deutschbag

still can't get over BF3... waiting for bf4 to come out. that is going to be epic...


----------



## Darren

Borderlands 2

Loving it so far. Feels like such a better game than the first, and the first was great on its own.


----------



## Shane

irongeek2012 said:


> grand theft auto vice city for my iphone.



How can you play such an awesome game on an Iphone? 

Is the controls hard?


----------



## PCunicorn

Shane said:


> How can you play such an awesome game on an Iphone?
> 
> Is the controls hard?



I played GTA3 on a iPad, it was ok.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got my Steam code for Game Dev Tycoon yesterday. Bought it at the beginning of the summer and played through it. Playing it again, the Steam release is much improved over initial releases :good:

If you haven't played it, you should. Totally worth the small amount of $$.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Playing Natural Selection 2 now that I have a computer that can handle it. Really fun.


----------



## Justin

Playing Battlefield 3 again after an 11 month hiatus _(blame Borderlands 2)_.

First game back on a 500% TDM Canals server, thought I'd do worse tbh...


----------



## Aastii

F1 2012. I have started a career with a mate and it is so much fun with two of you rather than on your own!!


----------



## Aastii

Demon Souls!!

It is one of the best games I have played, one of the most challenging and rewarding games, a game which would only work on consoles I think with a gamepad under hand and one that is made almost perfectly. The whole feel of the game is exactly what you want, the combat is amazing, the whole game is just awesome


----------



## Justin

Playing CoD4 on PS3 again. That game is still fun and I love that bullets register when they should unlike Lag Ops 2.


----------



## Calin

F1 2012, GTA 4, Fifa 13, Fifa 14 Demo


----------



## Koala

LoL, Starcraft 2 and NBA 2k13.


----------



## PCunicorn

CS:GO on the PS3. The KB and mouse utterly destroys the controller in this game.


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> Demon Souls!!
> 
> It is one of the best games I have played, one of the most challenging and rewarding games, a game which would only work on consoles I think with a gamepad under hand and one that is made almost perfectly. The whole feel of the game is exactly what you want, the combat is amazing, the whole game is just awesome



Haha. A bit late on the scene. I have to agree, though. I had a hard time putting it down until halfway through newgame+.....which is incredibly difficult, even compared to the original game.

Be sure to check out Dark Souls, if you haven't. It's on PC, but you'll want to use a gamepad for it anyway. It's the same feel as Demon Souls, but with an open world.


----------



## porterjw

Bought TLoU the day it came out and was able to play about 2 hours due to my summer workload, so I let a friend borrow it. Got it back and started over from the beginning; enjoying it so far.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Haha. A bit late on the scene. I have to agree, though. I had a hard time putting it down until halfway through newgame+.....which is incredibly difficult, even compared to the original game.
> 
> Be sure to check out Dark Souls, if you haven't. It's on PC, but you'll want to use a gamepad for it anyway. It's the same feel as Demon Souls, but with an open world.



Free on PS+ is why . It has been for a while but with work and PC gaming i do not go on my Playstation so much


----------



## Punk

Brutal Legend, AoE II HD and CS:S


----------



## Justin

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Shane

Justin said:


> Grand Theft Auto V


  :good:

I'm quite surprised just how nice GTA V looks and runs on the PS3,Even though in tests it runs on average 26-30 fps max @ 720p ive not experienced any noticeable slow downs or frame drops,They seemed to have really squeezed every little last bit of performance out the PS3.

Il still get the PC version though purely for bigger multiplayer online,and of course MODDING!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'm waiting for the PC version to come out before I get it, because I'm not a console-owning peasant and am proudly part of the PC master race


----------



## Jamebonds1

Battlefield 3.  I will say this is confused between BF3 and COD 

BTW, this is not place to discussion banned member.  Let's going back to topics.


----------



## Shane

I cleaned up the off topic discussion,Like mentioned please keep this thread on topic.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Anyone here knows when the Black Mesa Source team plans on releasing XEN?
I REALLY wanna play that!


----------



## Perkomate

CS GO, just surf at the moment as classic casual/deathmatch is woeful.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Been playing Skyrim a lot lately, really great game.


----------



## Punk

Brutal Legend 

Gotta love Jack Black and the Metal World


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am planning to start playing a good horror game.
Any advices?


----------



## salvage-this

If I was at all into horror games I would be playing this

http://store.steampowered.com/app/238320/


----------



## PCunicorn

I am a freaking wuss when it comes to horror, and I still think I want to play that. In the daylight. With all the lights on. With some loud, happy music playing. 

STILL playing BF3 on the PS3  Also speaking of horror games, I am planning to play FEAR one of these days.


----------



## salvage-this

PCunicorn said:


> I am a freaking wuss when it comes to horror, and I still think I want to play that. In the daylight. With all the lights on. With some loud, happy music playing.
> 
> STILL playing BF3 on the PS3



Same here.  It looks so good.  

I'm getting back into SC2, Tomb Raider, FC3 Blood Dragon.  I have so much that I need to finish.


----------



## PCunicorn

I am going to have to get Blood Dragon one of these days, maybe on a Steam sale. Played the demo on the PS3, it was pretty fun, also I need FC3, rented that once.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

For horror games, I recommend Amnesia and Killing Floor. Also, there's a bunch of Garry's Mod servers set up with great horror maps.


----------



## PCunicorn

I am one of those people who is like: "Sure I will play a horror game. If it has guns."  Amnesia isn't one of those games  I don't like feeling defenseless, you know?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Started Splinter Cell: Blacklist. It's sad they ditched the voice actor of Sam. I really liked his voice


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> I am one of those people who is like: "Sure I will play a horror game. If it has guns."  Amnesia isn't one of those games  I don't like feeling defenseless, you know?



That's part of the horror. Really adds to the game if it can really capture that helpless feeling, that omg you really are about to get effed up and there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Ramodkk

Cheat Engine + Bloons Tower Defense 3


----------



## Darren

GTA 4. All my friends have been talking about GTA 5. This is the one time I regret not owning a console. I can be patient though since I haven't even come close to finishing GTA 4, let alone starting Episodes. Game is a lot of fun but the graphics and performance bother me so much. BF3 on Ultra runs way better than GTA4 on high-med settings.


----------



## PCunicorn

We'll GTA 5 should be on the PC in a couple months based on leaks, so be patient  I know it sucks lol


----------



## Punk

PCunicorn said:


> We'll GTA 5 should be on the PC in a couple months based on leaks, so be patient  I know it sucks lol



I don't care I'm going to buy a PS3 just to play it


----------



## PCunicorn

Hey I have a PS3 and am still waiting for the PC version


----------



## spirit

I might actually consider getting it when it comes out on PC. Not actually played or owned a GTA before. 

I'm definitely considering getting NFS Rivals when it comes out, it looks a lot better than Most Wanted (2012) did. It looks a lot more like Hot Pursuit (2010) which is more up my street (really bad pun not intended).


----------



## Calin

Fifa 14


----------



## Aastii

CalinXP said:


> Fifa 14



How does it compare to 13?


----------



## Calin

Aastii said:


> How does it compare to 13?


Different menus, better gameplay, the grass looks more green


----------



## Darren

Played some GTA5 at a friend's house. Graphics are pretty meh honestly. At least the colors are right unlike 4. I like the driving mechanics better as well as the bigger and more open map, more weapons, and the character switching is entertaining. We switched to one of the characters and discovered him on the top of a mountain waking up from apparently a drunken night wearing nothing but a small summer style dress 4 sizes too small.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> I might actually consider getting it when it comes out on PC. Not actually played or owned a GTA before.
> 
> I'm definitely considering getting NFS Rivals when it comes out, it looks a lot better than Most Wanted (2012) did. It looks a lot more like Hot Pursuit (2010) which is more up my street (really bad pun not intended).



I have owned GTA3 years ago and now Vice City Stories for the PSP, so I can't wait to try GTA on the PC. NFS Rivals looks like what Most Wanted should have been, It really just looks like a mix of NFS MW and HP along with Frostbite 3 visuals.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> NFS Rivals looks like what Most Wanted should have been, It really just looks like a mix of NFS MW and HP along with Frostbite 3 visuals.


Yeah going by the trailers it does look to be a bit like Hot Pursuit. I hope it has a better storyline than Hot Pursuit and I hope my 5870 will be able to play it OK. This is the problem with owning a 4 year old graphics card I guess.


----------



## PCunicorn

Lol and to think I am getting a 5 year old one  You should be able to play it on medium or high really, if it's anything like BF4. BF4 requires a 3870 minimum and recommends a 7850. In my experience, minimum is low, reccomended is high or sometimes ultra. And being you 5870 is in the middle of those, medium or high should be expected.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Lol and to think I am getting a 5 year old one  You should be able to play it on medium or high really, if it's anything like BF4. BF4 requires a 3870 minimum and recommends a 7850. In my experience, minimum is low, reccomended is high or sometimes ultra. And being you 5870 is in the middle of those, medium or high should be expected.



If you can, I'd get something a bit newer than a 4890 but there you go.

The 7850 is about equal or only slightly better in terms of performance than the 5870. Most 7850s are 2GB though and most 5870s are 1GB, so the 7850 does benefit from an extra gig of RAM. 

I think I should be OK. Need For Speeds have never been very demanding games really.


----------



## PCunicorn

It's semi-temporary so not a big deal. Yes, they have never been very demanding games and you meet reccomended requirements so you should be a-okay


----------



## speedx77x

Borderlands 2 FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## PCunicorn

Hmmm, forever is a very long time. The game must be pretty good if it can last forever


----------



## Aastii

Limbo, only achievement whoring. Completing with 5 or less deaths is proving difficult to say the least


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> Hmmm, forever is a very long time. The game must be pretty good if it can last forever



Well i do have 24 days played on one character (The Siren), and i haven't gotten the others max yet.


----------



## Darren

24 days?!?!?!?


----------



## speedx77x

Denther said:


> 24 days?!?!?!?



Yup


----------



## lucasbytegenius

speedx77x said:


> Well i do have 24 days played on one character (The Siren), and i haven't gotten the others max yet.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## speedx77x

24 days just on one character, i have more time on others as well.


----------



## claptonman

Downloading Battlefield 4 beta!


----------



## speedx77x

Lucky wish i had premium


----------



## lucasbytegenius

claptonman said:


> Downloading Battlefield 4 beta!



Please inform us if they removed that really shitty website matchmaker, I uninstalled BF3 because of that.


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> Please inform us if they removed that really shitty website matchmaker, I uninstalled BF3 because of that.



What are you talking about? You never had to go through any website to matchmake in BF3. I believe you could with Battlelog, but their is a server browser and Quick Match option in the game.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> What are you talking about? You never had to go through any website to matchmake in BF3. I believe you could with Battlelog, but their is a server browser and Quick Match option in the game.



Not in my experience.


----------



## Darren

I always had to use Battlelog, which is a website in a browser that uses a browser extension to operate as a server browser. I hated the idea of it at first but it really doesn't bother me now. It's actually kind of nice at times to not have to wait for the game to boot to start server browsing.


----------



## Aastii

PCunicorn said:


> What are you talking about? You never had to go through any website to matchmake in BF3. I believe you could with Battlelog, but their is a server browser and Quick Match option in the game.



The whole game was through the browser, even to get to the single player you had to go through the browser

I am currently playing Farcry 3. It is free on PS+ and I have been off sick the last couple of days smashing it. It is fun and surprisingly, so far, not repetative. I don't think it will be too difficult to plat either


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> The whole game was through the browser, even to get to the single player you had to go through the browser
> 
> I am currently playing Farcry 3. It is free on PS+ and I have been off sick the last couple of days smashing it. It is fun and surprisingly, so far, not repetative. I don't think it will be too difficult to plat either



...What? I didn't see that on the store. Guess I have a new game to download....and play after I'm tired of GTA5 online.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> I always had to use Battlelog, which is a website in a browser that uses a browser extension to operate as a server browser. I hated the idea of it at first but it really doesn't bother me now. It's actually kind of nice at times to not have to wait for the game to boot to start server browsing.



Game boot times were around 10 seconds for me, so having a built-in server browser would have been better. Also, Battlelog was very questionable-looking, when I first saw it load and ask to install an extension, I was like wat, I'm infected.


----------



## Ankur

Been playing BF3 everyday, played BF4 beta today, looks same like BF3, hope the new features will be good in the main game. Many high end PCs were complaining about lagging, well not sure why.
Started playing Far Cry 3 again, for some reason my head aches too much playing this, but I like the game.
F1 2012, I play one race, one reason I don't like AI is I beat them too easily even at legendary mode.
Fifa 2013, playing it, gonna get 14 soon. same with AI here.


----------



## Troncoso

I can't get GTA5 to update...guess I'll just go cry in a corner...

EDIT: Nevermind. Now I just can't connect to the server...


----------



## Shane

Troncoso said:


> I can't get GTA5 to update...guess I'll just go cry in a corner...
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Now I just can't connect to the server...



Me neither,Wont connect..although this was expected really i bet their servers are getting hammered.


----------



## speedx77x

The BF4 Beta is open to everyone on Friday  I know what im doing this weekend  
I Got No Life


----------



## Jamebonds1

speedx77x said:


> The BF4 Beta is open to everyone on Friday  I know what im doing this weekend
> I Got No Life



And Download is slowest


----------



## speedx77x

Jamebonds1 said:


> And Download is slowest



It'll probably improve by Friday.....hopefully


----------



## Jamebonds1

speedx77x said:


> It'll probably improve by Friday.....hopefully



With my current, I can't wait until I playing BF4 on highest max setting


----------



## speedx77x

I heard there are framerate issues when you play on max

Ex. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3i4E00E-fU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUgwtUvLB9A3o6X23QsTV8fw


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> And Download is slowest


Downloaded it at about 4.5mb/s on average. 


speedx77x said:


> I heard there are framerate issues when you play on max
> 
> Ex. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3i4E00E-fU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUgwtUvLB9A3o6X23QsTV8fw



Happened with the BF3 Beta, too.


----------



## Darren

Terraria. New update makes it feel like a full blown expansion was added.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Decided to test out Hi-Rez's new game Smite, game took 7 hours to download 4GBs, when it normally takes an hour on my connection.
It's an okay game. It's like if League of Legends or Dota 2 was in third-person view.


----------



## Mez

Trying to play Battlefield 4 beta, getting major fps spikes. I'm pretty much done with it until the patch or something.


----------



## Troncoso

Shane said:


> Me neither,Wont connect..although this was expected really i bet their servers are getting hammered.



They said to expect some glitches/bugs, but a majority of PS3 owners can't even get online. I haven't actually found anyone that said they got in game.

There have definitely been better online launches.


----------



## Currency

Been playing Euro Truck Simulator 2, State of Decay, 7 Days to Die, and still goofing off in BeamNG and Spinwheel. Can't forget to mention Elder Scrolls Online beta testing, can't say much more than the fact I've been testing it.


----------



## PCunicorn

BF4 Beta on the PS3


----------



## JLuchinski

PCunicorn said:


> BF4 Beta on the PS3



I'm playing it on Xbox. Are there lot's of glitches on the PS3 version? I've seen a few, like just the guns walking around, but no giraffe necks so far.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yes. And the maps are huge but it's only 12 v 12 so I feel very isolated and it's hard to find enemies.


----------



## Jamebonds1

PCunicorn said:


> Yes. And the maps are huge but it's only 12 v 12 so I feel very isolated and it's hard to find enemies.





JLuchinski said:


> I'm playing it on Xbox. Are there lot's of glitches on the PS3 version? I've seen a few, like just the guns walking around, but no giraffe necks so far.



Just remember, it is beta not full version.  So, all of beta do have bug.  

http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Battlefield-4-Beta-Impressions-Meh-59656.html


----------



## PCunicorn

Yes, I know. We were just discussing how the bugs are different on the PS3 and Xbox. My worst one so far is missing ammo, a reload acts like you used a full clip.


----------



## Darren

I've been binging on Terraria in the past week. I've got about 22 hours since the first. Which for me is a lot. So much fun and haven't gotten tired of it yet.


----------



## Perkomate

I comboed Half-Life 2 and episodes 1 and 2 over a few days.
Something I like to do every now and then, because they're just so damn good.
The ending of episode 2, man oh man.... Gets me every time. 
I'm lucky I have the emotional merits of a house brick. 

Does anybody have "that game" that they play through regularly?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Perkomate said:


> I comboed Half-Life 2 and episodes 1 and 2 over a few days.
> Something I like to do every now and then, because they're just so damn good.
> The ending of episode 2, man oh man.... Gets me every time.
> I'm lucky I have the emotional merits of a house brick.
> 
> Does anybody have "that game" that they play through regularly?



Portal 2 for me. I just really like playing through that game once in a while.
I need to get around to finishing HL E2, I got stuck on the part where you blow up walkers with those bomb things.

I got Bioshock Infinite for $13 on Steam a few days ago, so I've been playing that. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Darren

I do that with Minecraft to an extent. Play it a whole bunch for like 2 weeks, get a bunch of stuff. Then quit cold turkey for no real reason. My interested declines rapidly once I've got a stable house and source of food and resources.


----------



## spirit

I also find that I play games a lot for a certain period of time, then get bored and move onto something else (or nothing at the moment, I'm not really playing anything). Everybody here knows that I love Just Cause 2, but I haven't played it properly since August and before then I hadn't played it properly for a few weeks or months I think. I played it most for several months last year when I first got it. I'd spend at least an hour and a half each night on it for several months, but now I rarely play it at all.


----------



## Perkomate

lucasbytegenius said:


> I need to get around to finishing HL E2, I got stuck on the part where you blow up walkers with those bomb things.



That's the final fighting part. There's about 5-10min of stuff after that, and then you're done.
Go finish it. Right now. Report back once you have.


----------



## Harry Potter

Currently playing Soldier Front 2, CS:S, CS:GO and recently started playing Team Fortress 2 still do not understand that game very well.


----------



## speedx77x

Harry Potter said:


> Currently playing Soldier Front 2, CS:S, CS:GO and recently started playing Team Fortress 2 still do not understand that game very well.



How is Soldier Front 2 just looks like another Tactial FPS to me.


----------



## Harry Potter

speedx77x said:


> How is Soldier Front 2 just looks like another Tactial FPS to me.



Its an alright game I just got it cause it was free.  I like the maps and there are different game modes you can play but the game is very laggy for some reason.  For a free game though its fun.


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota 2 still!


----------



## claptonman

Mirror's edge lately. Got it from the humble bundle a little while ago. Fun game.


----------



## Aastii

claptonman said:


> Mirror's edge lately. Got it from the humble bundle a little while ago. Fun game.



I could never get into it at all, I might have to give it another try though. There are quite a few that I got, played but never clocked. Mirrors Edge, Crysis and Deus Ex are ones I did that with that my gf is now trying to get me to finish because she is obsessed with em 

I am still cracking Pokémon at the minute. It is soooo good


----------



## Perkomate

claptonman said:


> Mirror's edge lately. Got it from the humble bundle a little while ago. Fun game.



The gameplay is fun. The story is woeful though. Could've been done a lot better.


----------



## speedx77x

Perkomate said:


> The gameplay is fun. The story is woeful though. Could've been done a lot better.



Dice isn't the best when comes to story, with the exception of the Battlefield Bad Company games.


----------



## Aastii

speedx77x said:


> Dice isn't the best when comes to story, with the exception of the Battlefield Bad Company games.



I don't know about that. The Bad Company games are good but I couldn't stand single player, the tongue in cheek "humour" of it really got on my nerves


----------



## speedx77x

Aastii said:


> I don't know about that. The Bad Company games are good but I couldn't stand single player, the tongue in cheek "humour" of it really got on my nerves



Well lets just say its the best story they've ever done


----------



## Perkomate

speedx77x said:


> Well lets just say its the best story they've ever done



really not saying much there lol

But yeah. I feel that if Mirror's Edge had a good storyline and some gameplay tweaks, it would be a solid 9/10 game.


----------



## Darren

GTA V (FINALLY) and Forza 4 on my "new" Xbox. 

I'm impressed with the graphics in Forza and equally unimpressed with GTA 5 graphics. It's crazy fun though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Black Ops 2.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> GTA V (FINALLY) and Forza 4 on my "new" Xbox.
> 
> I'm impressed with the graphics in Forza and equally unimpressed with GTA 5 graphics. It's crazy fun though.



You're impressed with a peasantbox's graphics?

I thought you were born into the PC master race.


----------



## Darren

I'm impressed with how good they look considering they're running on a 6 year old triple core machine with half a gig of RAM. So yes. They look better than a lot of racing games on PC aside from the lack of AA.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> GTA V (FINALLY) and Forza 4 on my "new" Xbox.
> 
> I'm impressed with the graphics in Forza and equally unimpressed with GTA 5 graphics. It's crazy fun though.



You should be impressed with Forza 4's graphics. They're really nice! It's a good game too, I've not played it in a long while though. Might dig it out tomorrow or sometime over the week (not at school) and have a play again. I really enjoyed it and I bought it because I also enjoyed Forza 3 (which I no longer own).


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Still playing League of Legends religiously, and waiting for Elder Scrolls to come out. Nothing of any true interest right now. Hoping the Diablo 3 expansion is what I'm hoping for. May pick up the starcraft expansion.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Thoroughly sick of World of Tanks finally after about 1200 hours played, now I'm just playing Chivalry: Medieval Warfare and Dota 2.

Eagerly waiting for WarThunder to get tanks soon.


----------



## speedx77x

About to get back into Maplestory, may play Civ 5 only because i got a free steam key, Cod Ghosts if i can get the money soon enough, and of course *Borderlands 2 Forever!*


----------



## PCunicorn

Until
*Borderlands 3 Comes Out!*

If you ask me, Maplestory is pretty stupid. Mainly because while the game is F2P you are asked to buy so much stuff. The main currency is barely used and the pay currency is used a lot.


----------



## Ramodkk

Still playing Dota 2, easily best game in history!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Magreenery said:


> Still playing Dota 2, easily best game in history!



Best game? Far from it. Better than League of Legends? 10x yes. Very fun? Totally.
But definitely not best game


----------



## SpringWater

Go mass effect 2!


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> Best game? Far from it. Better than League of Legends? 10x yes. Very fun? Totally.
> But definitely not best game



HL2 has that title for me


----------



## Punk

Stronghold on my crappy laptop. Damn that game is very good, been playing it for about 7 years already :O.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> HL2 has that title for me



Very torn between HL2, Portal and Portal 2, and Alan Wake.


----------



## Ramodkk

lucasbytegenius said:


> Best game? Far from it. Better than League of Legends? 10x yes. Very fun? Totally.
> But definitely not best game



At least to me, determining the best game is kind of hard given that games have not offered the same attributes over the years. Most people will say that the best game for them is a non-recent game. But for me, even though I put up in a pedestal games like Metal Gear Solid, Warcraft 3, Grand Theft Auto 3, Starcraft, Call of Duty 4, Tank Wars (the original DOS game), Oblivion etc... I still have the guts to say that Dota 2 is the best game for me as of right now. It's downright fun, original, competitive, excellent graphics, not a system hog, and well FREE. And I have been playing Dota since the early years back in 2007 so I guess I'm just very attached


----------



## just a noob

been trying to play bf4, but most of the time the server crashes and I lose all progress


----------



## speedx77x

Just pre-ordered Cod: Ghosts 
No life mode activated on Tuesday


----------



## Aastii

speedx77x said:


> Just pre-ordered Cod: Ghosts
> No life mode activated on Tuesday



If there are true dedi servers I will be all over it, but I want BF4 as well but I have to be saving, and my new mouse pretty much stops me from getting any more games this month


----------



## just a noob

had to level up to rank 10 3 times today before it finally took. Wtf dice


----------



## JLuchinski

Magreenery said:


> At least to me, determining the best game is kind of hard given that games have not offered the same attributes over the years. Most people will say that the best game for them is a non-recent game. But for me, even though I put up in a pedestal games like Metal Gear Solid, Warcraft 3, Grand Theft Auto 3, Starcraft, Call of Duty 4, Tank Wars (the original DOS game), Oblivion etc... I still have the guts to say that Dota 2 is the best game for me as of right now. It's downright fun, original, competitive, excellent graphics, not a system hog, and well FREE. And I have been playing Dota since the early years back in 2007 so I guess I'm just very attached



So who did you pick for your heroes? I'm very interested in playing this game, the only thing holding me back is my GPU and RAM. It looks like a lot of fun, how long has it been in beta stage?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

JLuchinski said:


> So who did you pick for your heroes? I'm very interested in playing this game, the only thing holding me back is my GPU and RAM. It looks like a lot of fun, how long has it been in beta stage?



I think it's out of beta now and I usually just roflpwn with Spirit Breaker.


----------



## speedx77x

One More Just One More....


----------



## Darren

speedx77x said:


> One More Just One More....


----------



## speedx77x

Denther said:


>



If i uploaded it at full res it would be too big (Its all the Cod's)


----------



## speedx77x

No Life Mode Has Been Activated!   :gun: :gun:


----------



## Aastii

I've heard nothing but bad things about it so far

Also where is CoD3 on your pic?


----------



## Troncoso

I've heard mixed things. At the very least, it has a lot less bugs than BF4.

Honestly, the only bad things I ever hear people bring up is that its just like its predecessors.


----------



## speedx77x

I really like it like a fresh breath of air. With the new GUI it feels new, different, and smooth. People say that the menu overly complicated but you just don't master things in one night you gotta give it time and after a while it'll be simple. Most of the people that say it is crap most likely haven't even played the game, and they are Battlefield Elitist which i hate. Battlefield hasn't changed much either. Im just glad that its nothing like Black ops 2 (I hate that game.) But anyway I could go on and on but i wanna play right now......

And COD 3 2 1 isn't in the picture because i i started playing COD at MW2 and it didn't feel necessary to go back to 3 2 1 so i only went back to cod 4


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> I've heard mixed things. At the very least, it has a lot less bugs than BF4.
> 
> Honestly, the only bad things I ever hear people bring up is that its just like its predecessors.



That is the problem though, it is just sort of there for the sake of being there, we already have multiple other CoD games like it, so it is extremely underwhelming. I can't say other than what I have heard, and chances are come sale time I will get it, but I am happy that I didn't end up preordering


----------



## claptonman

BF4 is... disappointing so far. Only played 3 maps, but there are a few things I don't like.


----------



## spirit

Aastii said:


> That is the problem though, it is just sort of there for the sake of being there, we already have multiple other CoD games like it, so it is extremely underwhelming. I can't say other than what I have heard, and chances are come sale time I will get it, but I am happy that I didn't end up preordering



Yeah, it is the problem, but COD is so popular that the people who make it just release the same sort of game year after year because they know they can and people will still buy it.


----------



## Punk

I've been playing BF3 a little, I hate the fact that with Origin it starts a browser... How stupid it is, couldn't they just make a game menu and then select if you want to play Co-op, multy or single player like in all previous games?...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> I've been playing BF3 a little, I hate the fact that with Origin it starts a browser... How stupid it is, couldn't they just make a game menu and then select if you want to play Co-op, multy or single player like in all previous games?...



This is why I uninstalled BF3 and won't be buying BF4. Battlelog is crap.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

So ready for elder scrolls online, must type in caps to show excitement.


----------



## PCunicorn

JasonJohnston09 said:


> So ready for elder scrolls online, must type in caps to show excitement.



Fail


----------



## Darren

PCunicorn said:


> Fail



Cofo will downcase stuff it you attempt to type a post in all caps.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah it does. When I feel the Irresistible urge to type in all caps I just put a lower case letter at the end, like THIS IS CAPS r
Then VB won't down case the post.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Replaying Arkham City again because when GFWL went down it deleted my save file 

Also playing Arkham Origins.


----------



## Aastii

Denther said:


> Cofo will downcase stuff it you attempt to type a post in all caps.



Try telling that to stars...

Getting back to competitive CoD4 seeing as Ghosts is a flop for the competitive scene, not surprisingly. Also playing some more LoL recently too


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Aastii said:


> Try telling that to stars...
> 
> Getting back to competitive CoD4 seeing as Ghosts is a flop for the competitive scene, not surprisingly. Also playing some more LoL recently too



You should add me on LoL if you play ranked. Season is about to end, and we should be working through Plat next season.


----------



## Aastii

EUW not NA


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Aastii said:


> EUW not NA



sad. face.


----------



## Aastii

Ikr  best supp euw


----------



## JasonJohnston09

< Best Taric / Leona / Garen / Lux / J4 / Yi NA 

edit: FOR DEMACIA


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Replaying Arkham City again because when GFWL went down it deleted my save file
> 
> Also playing Arkham Origins.



Yeah. It happened.  Mircosoft Live are turned off forever.


----------



## Punk

Crysis, looks like a better version of Far Cry


----------



## Jamebonds1

Punk said:


> Crysis, looks like a better version of Far Cry



Trying Crysis 2 & 3 later, they're the better game I got!


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Trying Crysis 2 & 3 later, they're the better game I got!



I only have Crysis 1 with expansions yet


----------



## porterjw

Arkham Origins, but not really feeling it yet. I'm on the penguins boat and did a lot of crime fighting before that. Jury's still out.

Uncharted 3 on PS3. Got to the Syria part last night and up to this point it's like an interactive DVD with a few randomly-inserted gun battles, IMO. Weapons and movement just seem sloppy. Basically playing it for the story at this point, which is rapidly becoming stagnant.

Anyone recommend something for me?


----------



## Aastii

I have got Skyrim installed again with some realism mods to improve graphics and people and animations and what not. Lots of fun


----------



## speedx77x

I would love to play Skyrim but those spiders....


----------



## Aastii

The only thing that ever creeped me out in a game is the ghouls in Fallout... But once you got and kill one or two you see they aren't anything to be scared of, they are just really easy targets... Except for reavers


----------



## beers

I picked up BF4 on Xbox from that Walmart price error they had a couple days ago.

It kind of just makes me want to play the PC version, I usually game on PC and am pretty horrendous aiming with sticks lol.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Planetside 2 got a serious performance update, can play it on Ultra now and still get around 40 FPS


----------



## PCunicorn

It's about time. What GPU are you running? Isn't it a GTX 660?


----------



## BlazingHorror

I'm probably the only one that plays this,

Red Faction

I also play Chrono Tales and Second Life


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> It's about time. What GPU are you running? Isn't it a GTX 660?



Yep. Runs most games well, but PS2 had some serious CPU consumption that they fixed in the most recent update.


----------



## PCunicorn

Well that's good, now I will be ready to play Planet side 2 on max when I finish my setup


----------



## Punk

Liberty City Stories is pretty fun, especially the Lost Chapter


----------



## speedx77x

PS4 on Friday ;D


----------



## spirit

BlazingHorror said:


> I'm probably the only one that plays this,
> 
> Red Faction



I don't own it personally but I've played Red Faction: Guerilla on a friend's Xbox 360. Seemed like a fun game. It's dirt cheap on PC now I think.


----------



## PCunicorn

speedx77x said:


> PS4 on Friday ;D



Lucky you. I plan to get one next year.


----------



## kennebell347

Still playing SWTOR now that I am back from deployment....


----------



## JasonJohnston09

kennebell347 said:


> Still playing SWTOR now that I am back from deployment....



You are not far from me. I was at ft cam not long ago getting new boots. I can't seem to get anything better for hiking than the oakley kbs. My mil ID expired last month, so now I actually have to sign in at the gate.


----------



## speedx77x

Oh hey what's that......











"In the Dark"





"Gonna Be One Looooooooong Night"


----------



## Darren

Super grainy pictures taken with a potato?


----------



## speedx77x

Denther said:


> Super grainy pictures taken with a potato?



Yea pretty much i call it an Iphone 3GS


----------



## spirit

Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Jamebonds1

I playing COD Black ops 2, Ghost then now SWTOR.


----------



## spirit

I played Forza 4 for a little bit again the other day with a friend. Was quite good fun! Hadn't played it in months.


----------



## NVX_185

This isn't a game, but it's the FaceWorks demo from Nvidia. The technology behind this thing is amazingly realistic and the day when computer-generated faces are indistinguishable from real human faces is not far off I can assure you. It's pretty laggy on my GTX 460 though lol


----------



## Punk

I'm starting to play FIFA 13


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

NVX_185 said:


> This isn't a game, but it's the FaceWorks demo from Nvidia. The technology behind this thing is amazingly realistic and the day when computer-generated faces are indistinguishable from real human faces is not far off I can assure you. It's pretty laggy on my GTX 460 though lol



Now THAT'S a real game! 
Maybe new Half-Life will be so realistic...considering how much they are working on the new engine lol...
That would be so freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Justin

Lots of GTA Online


----------



## Perkomate

Just finished BioShock Infinite.
The ending is a bit of a slap in the face.
Pretty good though.


----------



## Aastii

Punk said:


> I'm starting to play FIFA 13



Hehe a little behind there 

What are you doing with it? Also what platform?


----------



## Justin

Perkomate said:


> Just finished BioShock Infinite.
> The ending is a bit of a slap in the face.
> Pretty good though.



Play the Burial at Sea DLC for an even bigger slap.


----------



## Punk

Aastii said:


> Hehe a little behind there
> 
> What are you doing with it? Also what platform?



On PC through origin (with a gamepad). Yeah but it was 20 euros and since I couldn't care less about getting the latest team changes, I decided to go for a third of the latest FIFA


----------



## Aastii

That is fair enough, I did not get 14 because I do not want to pay for a near identical game to the last. I've got 13 on my PS3, which came free with the one that I got my parents last year but I claimed


----------



## Punk

Aastii said:


> That is fair enough, I did not get 14 because I do not want to pay for a near identical game to the last. I've got 13 on my PS3, which came free with the one that I got my parents last year but I claimed



I don't know if we can play together... I don't even understand really the different sections of the main menu lol. I only play season right now .

I'm not even sure I can play 1vs1 using two gamepads (me against a friend) on my computer. Don't know where I could do that


----------



## Aastii

There is no cross platform so we can't, and yes you can play with multiple people on your one PC, I believe it is the same as the consoles so up to 6 (or 8?) people at once


----------



## Shane

Still occasionally playing Infestation here,The hackers are strong lately. 

Spawned in, ran into town..hit a guy 3x in the back with a Desert Eagle STI and he 360s and head shots me instant kill.

Second time i spawn in another server i run into town (It was night time) and from inside a house i spot 3 guys together,they all start looking my way and come over..looking exactly where i was every time even though they couldn't see me as i was hidden,ESP was obvious. 

Hope people like this don't ruin Dayz Standalone when its out.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Picked up the Xbox One last night. So far I am playing Call of Duty: Ghosts and Ryse: Son of Rome. COD is what you would expect of that franchise, but Ryse has completely blown me away. I am in love. I even contemplated calling in from work today so I could get some serious play time in.


----------



## Darren

GTA Online.

But. I accidentally deleted my character. There's no confirmation button to delete your character. If you bump it, the character is gone. I had 20 hours in it and over 600K worth in stuff. Gone, instantly. I'm beyond furious with this game at the moment...

Also the online economy is complete bull, especially after the recent update where it's even more difficult to make money since they nerfed all the rewards for jobs.


----------



## Ramodkk

Apart from Dota 2, Super Meat Boy is pretty damn fun and challenging. :good:


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Magreenery said:


> Apart from Dota 2, Super Meat Boy is pretty damn fun and challenging. :good:



Yep, loved that game.

Bought StarCitizen, so I'm eagerly awaiting new stuff to come in that, and lately I've been playing a mix of World of Tanks, which has lately just become a war between the horde of retards and the few people who actually know what they're doing; Planetside 2; and a bit of Garry's Mod. I found out there's Gmod servers where you can walk into a virtual cinema and watch YouTube videos or movies with other people, pretty sweet.


----------



## PCunicorn

So you could watch a Garry's Mod lets play IN Garry's Mod? Weird... 

I've been playing Minecraft mostly lol, want to play BF3 but my PC can't handle it, probobly because the sucky CPU. Getting ready to sell it soon, but don't know if I will be able to with the holidays being so busy.


----------



## Punk

PCunicorn said:


> So you could watch a Garry's Mod lets play IN Garry's Mod? Weird...
> 
> I've been playing Minecraft mostly lol, want to play BF3 but my PC can't handle it, probobly because the sucky CPU. Getting ready to sell it soon, but don't know if I will be able to with the holidays being so busy.



I've been trying to play BF3 but I just get annoyed by Battle Log... This thing is one of the worst menu I've ever seen.


----------



## Troncoso

Punk said:


> I've been trying to play BF3 but I just get annoyed by Battle Log... This thing is one of the worst menu I've ever seen.



I've been trying to play BF4, but it crashes a lot...


----------



## Perkomate

Spec Ops The Line.
Rubbish game. Trying so hard to be the game version of fight club. It falls completely on its face. The gameplay itself was bad, and the story is a joke.
Would not recommend.


----------



## Punk

Troncoso said:


> I've been trying to play BF4, but it crashes a lot...



I really don't get the point of Battle Log, seriously...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> I really don't get the point of Battle Log, seriously...


This is why I won't be buying BF4, BF3 aggravated me to no end because of Battle Log. This is 2013, I shouldn't have to open my web browser just to join a multiplayer game.


----------



## speedx77x

Been playing Borderlands 2, Ghosts, and BF4 but bf4 loads kinda slow so i sometimes miss the beginning and you die so quickly in BF4


----------



## Justin

Bought Skyrim when it was $7 on Steam.

Mods _(LOTR weapons)_ and short load times _(I don't even have a SSD)_ are worth playing it again. I don't care that I had a Level 35 character on PS3.


----------



## Darren

I never realized how long the load times were for that game until I saw it on a console. On my computer it loaded everything except the first load in to the game in like 10 seconds or less.


----------



## Jamebonds1

BioShock Infinite. I got it for 10 dollar.  Star Wars The Old Republic.  Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut.  *Upgraded from first Deus Ex Human Revolution*


----------



## Justin

Denther said:


> I never realized how long the load times were for that game until I saw it on a console. On my computer it loaded everything except the first load in to the game in like 10 seconds or less.



It was painful. As you progress further into the game the save files become larger and that made load times even longer.


----------



## spirit

Went on Just Cause 2 again for about 30 minutes last night. Apparently it was the first time I'd played the game since September 22nd.


----------



## Justin

Sonic & Sega All-Stars Transformed. Best $5 ever spent on Steam!


----------



## Justin

*PSone:*
- Gex 3
- Crash Team Racing

*Wii:*
- Crash of the Titans

*PC:*
- Rayman Legends


----------



## zeppelin04

Just beat just cause 2.  The storyline seemed a little short and somewhat generic.  The gameplay itself was a lot of fun.

Continuing with my plan to play through more of my backlog I started BioShock a few days ago. It isn't grabbing me but it is isn't bad overall.  

I have battlefield 4 for wasting time and will start another soon.  I like having two single player games to alternate between.


----------



## Jamebonds1

zeppelin04 said:


> Just beat just cause 2.  The storyline seemed a little short and somewhat generic.  The gameplay itself was a lot of fun.
> 
> Continuing with my plan to play through more of my backlog I started BioShock a few days ago. It isn't grabbing me but it is isn't bad overall.
> 
> I have battlefield 4 for wasting time and will start another soon.  I like having two single player games to alternate between.



Trying Crysis series   BF4 probably not good choose for most everyone.  

BioShock are good too, so is The Elder Scroll.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Trying Crysis series



I've been playing the first one for about a month, it's pretty good!

Right now I'm playing Crysis and GTAIV


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Picked up Star Conflict again after a couple months of not playing, it's a very underrated spaceship combat MMO.
Also bought Dishonored and all its DLC for $13 on Steam, yet another game in my library I probably won't play for a while.


----------



## G80FTW

Punk said:


> I've been playing the first one for about a month, it's pretty good!
> 
> Right now I'm playing Crysis and GTAIV



Yes, I still like the first Crysis better than the others. Even the graphics are still good by todays standards!  The destructible environment is just endless fun.


----------



## Troncoso

I'm playing DayZ. It's so buggy, but that was expected. I already like it better than the mod, though. You can actually attack with most items, and you can even punch. As well, if you are running, you can jump over obstacles, rather than stopping to vault over them. More buildings have been opened up, and I think the overall map feels a lot bigger. There is no auto-run though. I'm not a fan of that.

I bought Nether on the Steam sale. I guess I'll be checking that out tonight.


----------



## zeppelin04

Beat Bioshock last night.  Now I am on to Bastion.  Only an hour in but it is a lot of fun so far.  Just feels different than a lot of the games I have played lately. 

Last years steam sales went well now I am just trying to beat them all so I can buy more.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

zeppelin04 said:


> Beat Bioshock last night.  Now I am on to Bastion.  Only an hour in but it is a lot of fun so far.  Just feels different than a lot of the games I have played lately.
> 
> Last years steam sales went well now I am just trying to beat them all so I can buy more.



Bastion is a really good game. A lot of people I know passed it because of the cartoonish graphics and the platform-like playstyle, but there's a lot more to it than that.


----------



## zeppelin04

I didn't plan on playing it but checked into how long it takes to beat.  Wasn't looking to start a 50 hour game.  Really glad I did.  I would say it is original but does remind me of games from a few generations ago.  Although it is refreshing after finding big name title a little stale.


----------



## Darren

Midnight Club LA on my Xbox. Hoping to get Forza 4 for Christmas since my friend stole his copy back. Still baffles my mind how the graphics for Midnight Club are noticeably better than GTA5 but MC is like 5 years old.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Hoping to get Forza 4 for Christmas since my friend stole his copy back.


Forza 4 is a good game. I'll have to dig my copy of it out again!


----------



## Darren

Bought Forza a couple days ago and have been playing it a bunch. Hot damn I wish they had a PC version. Needs to be at 1080p and have AA. I've played for probably 5 hours and am 1.1 percent through the career. 

Also fun to customize cars. I have a CTS-V with 760hp that spins its tires going 120 in 4th gear.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Playing DayZ. alfa  full of bugs but good fun  Crysis,and Left for Dead 2 was free to download on Christmas good game


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Bought Prison Architect during the Steam sale, and now it's taking up most of my free time. It's so addicting to build a prison and succeed in meeting the needs of your prisoners so they don't kill each other and my staff, as well as break everything.

Making them shower 24/7 has solved all problemos.


----------



## kennebell347

The newest Tomb Raider and Castlevania Lords of Shadow. I have never liked a lot of games so I started playing all the other games people rave about. Man I was missing a lot. They are excellent!


----------



## Punk

kennebell347 said:


> The newest Tomb Raider and Castlevania Lords of Shadow. I have never liked a lot of games so I started playing all the other games people rave about. Man I was missing a lot. They are excellent!



I really loved Tomb Raider too! But Lara take a lot damn!!


----------



## kennebell347

Punk said:


> I really loved Tomb Raider too! But Lara take a lot damn!!



LOL yeah she does. I thought a few of the cinematics were death scenes where I messed up. Turns out she just gets the *%^& beat out of her and they are normal cinematics lol. I have played a lot of the top graphically impressive games and the scenes where lara shows her face in caves and in water still impresses me. They captured pretty good facial expressions. 

Look great at 2560x1600! TressFX can be a little over the top though.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Playing dark souls atm. A lot!!!!


----------



## Calin

http://www.virtualmanager.com/


----------



## Virssagòn

Playing 4 games at this moment, but the game that takes most of my time right now is battlefield4.


----------



## claptonman

BF4 and Payday 2.


----------



## Heku

PlanetSide 2


----------



## kennebell347

I have been on BF4 a lot as well. If anyone wants to squad up let me know!


----------



## Darren

Few friends were playing World of Warcraft and my nostalgia kicked in. Got a new account with a free month of play and all the expansions except Pandaria for 10 bucks. It's changed a lot but it's still a helluva lot fun and easier to pay for now that I'm not a middle schooler anymore.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> Few friends were playing World of Warcraft and my nostalgia kicked in. Got a new account with a free month of play and all the expansions except Pandaria for 10 bucks. It's changed a lot but it's still a helluva lot fun and easier to pay for now that I'm not a middle schooler anymore.



Are the graphics still really bad?


----------



## zeppelin04

Gave up on my ps4.  Playing counter strike after beating skyrim. Need to figure out my next single player game


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Are the graphics still really bad?



I wouldn't say they're bad, but they're dated. 

Trees trunks are normally pentagons with really stretched looking textures and the character models are a bit clunky looking. I think if they would just up all the textures in the game, maybe increase draw a little bit, and improves the trees and models of characters/monsters it would be fine. 

In the next expansion they're updating all the character models I know. Scenery and building still look good. The game has aged incredibly well and looks great considering it's from 2004. 

It's fun though so it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## PCunicorn

I've been playing a ton of Black Ops II at a freinds


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> I've been playing a ton of Black Ops II at a freinds



Ewww I hate that game, worst COD out of all of them....even though I'm master prestige, but still.


----------



## PCunicorn

I like it quite a lot more than Black Ops I and MW3, the controls are much better. I'm not sure what's wrong with Black Ops and Modern Warfare 3, I think people call it floaty. This is for consoles, btw. I'm sure the controls are fine on both with PC.


----------



## zeppelin04

I enjoyed Black ops 1.  Although Modern Warfare 2 was great too.  

I settled on deus ex human revolution as my next game to beat.  Not bad so far but it is not terribly exciting.


----------



## spirit

Dug out my copy of Dirt 3 and installed it tonight. Really want to play it but Games for Windows Live is downloading some updates. Grrr, I hate GFWL. >.<


----------



## PCunicorn

Thankfully GFWL is dead


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Thankfully GFWL is dead



Yeah just played on Dirt 3 for an hour and it crashed whilst I tried to close the game. Great! Otherwise, was good fun playing it again.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> Yeah just played on Dirt 3 for an hour and it crashed whilst I tried to close the game. Great! Otherwise, was good fun playing it again.



I'm not really liking Dirt3. Not only are the controls difficult, but the graphics are peasantbox level. It's a really bad console to PC port in my view. 
Like seriously, you navigate menus with the arrow keys? What decade was this made in, the 1990s?


----------



## PCunicorn

Well it is a 3 year old game after all, and a racing game which almost always don't play well with keyboards.


----------



## ricanvillin

Im trying out the FFXIV beta on the ps4 and trying to get back into guild wars 2...Lions Arch is gone!!!!!!


----------



## Shane

Warface.

Good game,Just wish they would sort the mouse issues,Slow movements etc sometimes when turning side to side.
Things i don't like about the game:

skidding feature is just silly. 
Nade spam on some maps omg.


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm not really liking Dirt3. Not only are the controls difficult, but the graphics are peasantbox level. It's a really bad console to PC port in my view.
> Like seriously, you navigate menus with the arrow keys? What decade was this made in, the 1990s?



Controls are fine for me - no different to any other racing game. Navigation is also fine but I am using an Xbox 360 Controller because I find it impossible to play any kind of driving game with the keyboard. 

Graphics look fine to me too, but remember it's a 3 year old game.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm not really liking Dirt3. Not only are the controls difficult, but the graphics are peasantbox level. It's a really bad console to PC port in my view.
> Like seriously, you navigate menus with the arrow keys? What decade was this made in, the 1990s?



Peasant box graphics? Far from it. I was playing Forza 4 a whole bunch then tried Dirt 3 and I was amazed at how much better it looked than Forza. Forza looks good, but not AA and locked at 720p really hurt it in terms of looks compared to Dirt 3.


----------



## spirit

I like Dirt 3 a lot, but I don't ever remember it crashing when trying to exit the game as much as it is doing with my setup now. I've added it to Steam as a Non-Steam game, don't know if that has anything to do with it, or maybe it's Windows 8.1? When I was installing the game it threw up a whole bunch of compatibility warnings about GFWL.

I also have Forza 4 by the way, and I rented Dirt 3 out on the Xbox 360 before I bought on PC (2 years ago!) I remember Dirt 3's graphics being better than Forza 4's even on the Xbox and obviously Dirt 3's graphics on PC are better than Forza 4's graphics on the Xbox.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> Peasant box graphics? Far from it. I was playing Forza 4 a whole bunch then tried Dirt 3 and I was amazed at how much better it looked than Forza. Forza looks good, but not AA and locked at 720p really hurt it in terms of looks compared to Dirt 3.



Maybe my eye for detail is better, but they definitely don't look that great. AA is nice though. 

Been playing Counter Strike: Source with a friend of mine, which mostly involves a lot of bullcrap headshots on his part with a sniper rifle he favors, and me jumping around like a deranged kangaroo with the biggest machine gun I could find, in hopes that I can fill him full of lead before he reloads. Fun times.


----------



## WeatherMan

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm not really liking Dirt3. Not only are the controls difficult, but the graphics are peasantbox level. It's a really bad console to PC port in my view.
> Like seriously, you navigate menus with the arrow keys? What decade was this made in, the 1990s?



On a PC how else do you want to navigate through a menu, mouse selection?????? lol


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> On a PC how else do you want to navigate through a menu, mouse selection?????? lol



Thought power.


----------



## Troncoso

lucasbytegenius said:


> Maybe my eye for detail is better, but they definitely don't look that great. AA is nice though.
> 
> Been playing Counter Strike: Source with a friend of mine, which mostly involves a lot of bullcrap headshots on his part with a sniper rifle he favors, and me jumping around like a deranged kangaroo with the biggest machine gun I could find, in hopes that I can fill him full of lead before he reloads. Fun times.



Counter Strike's graphics are far worse.


----------



## Darren

WeatherMan said:


> On a PC how else do you want to navigate through a menu, mouse selection?????? lol



Racing games of any kind really need a controller anyway. Doing a racing game with just a keyboard is pretty pointless in my opinion since you're turning is all or nothing, and same with your throttle. I couldn't imagine playing a racing game like Forza with all or nothing in turning and accelerating. So yeah, arrow keys make sense anyway.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Troncoso said:


> Counter Strike's graphics are far worse.



Oh definitely. But that's bearable because you're not fighting the game while you're fighting other people.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Racing games of any kind really need a controller anyway. Doing a racing game with just a keyboard is pretty pointless in my opinion since you're turning is all or nothing, and same with your throttle. I couldn't imagine playing a racing game like Forza with all or nothing in turning and accelerating. So yeah, arrow keys make sense anyway.



Playing racing games with a keyboard is almost impossible, believe me! I had NFS Shift on PC back when it came out in 2009 and I found it so difficult to play because I had to use the keyboard. When I bought Dirt 3 I also bought an Xbox 360 Controller for Windows and glad I did!


----------



## C4C

With my laptop being a POS at the moment, I've been back on my Xbox playing GTA V online and Forza 4


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Banished, Persona 4 Golden, and some Dark Souls. 

Also got into the weekend beta for ESO coming up. And we're able to take screen shots, too. Whoop!


----------



## bmgp7788770

Call of duty 4


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Playing racing games with a keyboard is almost impossible, believe me! I had NFS Shift on PC back when it came out in 2009 and I found it so difficult to play because I had to use the keyboard. When I bought Dirt 3 I also bought an Xbox 360 Controller for Windows and glad I did!



Yeah it's crazy difficult, especially with more realistic games. 

Although I played through NFS Most Wanted (2005) with just a keyboard. I was pretty good at it honestly and beat the game once and played it about halfway through a second time.


----------



## Punk

I'm trying to play Crusader Kings II! That game is awesome but damn hard to get into at first!


----------



## G80FTW

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Banished,



I was lookin at Banished myself. But I think I will wait and see what Tropico 5 brings.  Its supposed to come out in a month or 2 I think. Tropico is the best city builder sim if you ask me.


----------



## dreamwave

Age of Empire II Conq


----------



## PCunicorn

I'm trying to find something good to get into. I'm mostly playing Saints Row 3 and BioShock Infinite, but I'm not really into either ATM. I think I'm gonna get Titanfall though, hoping that will be a game I will finally be able to dig into.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> I'm trying to find something good to get into. I'm mostly playing Saints Row 3 and BioShock Infinite, but I'm not really into either ATM. I think I'm gonna get Titanfall though, hoping that will be a game I will finally be able to dig into.



Bioshock Infinite is great, just dig yourself into it. Titanfall is a bland shooter with drivable robots, backed by Evil Arts.


----------



## zeppelin04

Natural Selection 2


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Southpark Stick of Truth. Its like being a giggling 14 year old again  The sense of humour still gets me  If only my work colleagues knew what type of jokes i laugh at at home


----------



## Punk

dreamwave said:


> age of empire ii conq



perfect!!


----------



## nathan8856

nfs most wanted 2013


----------



## TimmoUK

I'm currently playing South Park: Stick of Truth.


----------



## Troncoso

lucasbytegenius said:


> Bioshock Infinite is great, just dig yourself into it. Titanfall is a bland shooter with drivable robots, backed by Evil Arts.



Titanfall is the best bland shooter available. And mechs.


----------



## speedx77x

Troncoso said:


> Titanfall is the best bland shooter available. And mechs.



Bland and mechs.... Titanfall one of the greatest games I have ever played. Every moment there's non-stop action, explosions there and there everywhere. Titan and pilot combat is really fun. Wall running, double jumping is spectacular.   Getting 100+ in Attrition feels amazing  There's soo much more but I just can't explain it all.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Eh, well I'd like to play Titanfall, it looks like a fun game. But the thought of giving EA money (especially $60, jesus christ) doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Darren

I don't think I've ever spent more than 30 dollars on a single game (unless you count WoW game time). Spending more than 10 dollars really makes me think about it.

Also, been playing WoW, GTA5 Online, and Forza 4 still.


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah same here

The most I've ever spent on a game is $120


----------



## Darren

WeatherMan said:


> Yeah same here
> 
> The most I've ever spent on a game is $120



Uhm...

I. 


No.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> I don't think I've ever spent more than 30 dollars on a single game (unless you count WoW game time). Spending more than 10 dollars really makes me think about it.



Same. I've spent $200 over almost 3 years on one F2P game, and idk how much in total on Steam with all the sales and bundles and other stuff, but I don't think I've ever spent more than $28 for a single game, and that was for Portal 2 the first time it went on sale.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Same. I've spent $200 over almost 3 years on one F2P game, and idk how much in total on Steam with all the sales and bundles and other stuff, but I don't think I've ever spent more than $28 for a single game, and that was for Portal 2 the first time it went on sale.



I think the most expensive game I've ever bought was a used copy of Forza 4 at Game Stop. That was like 32 dollars with tax.


----------



## haikura

started to play Chrono trigger just to remeber old times  
also Tomb Rider and world of warcraft  - can´t be without playing that...


----------



## Troncoso

I'll gladly pay $60 to play a game when it comes out. If I enjoy it at $30, I'll enjoy it at $60. I don't really want to wait a few months for a save just to save $30.

Not to mention, when I buy games for next to nothing, I don't really feel any incentive to play them. So, now I've got some 200 games on Steam, and haven't even played half of them. If I'm paying $30+ for a game, I'm definitely going to attempt to spend some time on it to at least get my money's worth.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I payed £28 for titanfall and to be honest if i would have had to spend another £10-15 for it i would have. I have enjoyed every second of the 16 hours i have already put into the game. I have played it more than most of my other games and i have only had it since friday!


----------



## Troncoso

SuperDuperMe said:


> I payed £28 for titanfall and to be honest if i would have had to spend another £10-15 for it i would have. I have enjoyed every second of the 16 hours i have already put into the game. I have played it more than most of my other games and i have only had it since friday!



I paid $35 for Titanfall. While I do like the game, I honestly feel like I paid exactly the right price for what the game offers. It's a good time, but there are very limited game modes, weapons/perks, customization options, etc. It really doesn't feel quite like a full game yet. Here's to hoping they add more content.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Troncoso said:


> I paid $35 for Titanfall. While I do like the game, I honestly feel like I paid exactly the right price for what the game offers. It's a good time, but there are very limited game modes, weapons/perks, customization options, etc. It really doesn't feel quite like a full game yet. Here's to hoping they add more content.



I think the weapons are lacking variety a little but everything else is fine for me. I only like hardpoint/domination/conquest so thats fine by me.

I intend to buy the season pass as soon as i have t he money which is a first for me


----------



## Justin86

Playing quite a few games! 

Xbox One: Titanfall, Battlefield 4

PC: Age of Empires HD on Steam, ESO starting this Monday!(ordered a new desktop computer in celebration!) Civilization V


----------



## Punk

I'm playing Alan Wake at the moment. I really like the story so far!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Troncoso said:


> I paid $35 for Titanfall. While I do like the game, I honestly feel like I paid exactly the right price for what the game offers. It's a good time, but there are very limited game modes, weapons/perks, customization options, etc. It really doesn't feel quite like a full game yet. Here's to hoping they add more content.



I know   That is why I don't get it.  Right now, I'm only buying Battlefield series instead of Call of Duty this time.

I playing Call of Duty Ghost and Battlefield 4.  All at high setting. Look good!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> I'm playing Alan Wake at the moment. I really like the story so far!



Really good game, definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> Really good game, definitely one of my favorites.



I'm just at the beginning but the story so far is very good, schizophrenia and writers... Perfect  (or maybe I'm wrong lol )


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> I'm just at the beginning but the story so far is very good, schizophrenia and writers... Perfect  (or maybe I'm wrong lol )



I'm still not sure after the end happened.


----------



## beers

I am surprised things like Titanfall don't have lobbies similar to CoD on 360.  Maybe children haven't begged their parents for an XB1 enough yet or something  

I finally picked up a PS3 from Cowboom and have been playing some Gran Turismo 6.  It's a bit different than I remember the GT games but perhaps a bit easy


----------



## voyagerfan99

My brother introduced me to Prop Hunt on Garry's Mod


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> My brother introduced me to Prop Hunt on Garry's Mod



Very fun. You should also try Murder and DarkRP. DarkRP is a bit more involved than the other gamemodes but it's really hilarious.


----------



## speedx77x

Got Infamous Second Son for my b-day, but had to finish the second one first. It's really good, best current-gen game so far  Enjoy Your Power!


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> Very fun. You should also try Murder and DarkRP. DarkRP is a bit more involved than the other gamemodes but it's really hilarious.



Got Murder and played it for about an hour. Not bad, except for the two 12 year olds playing with us. I gotta download DarkRP.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> Got Murder and played it for about an hour. Not bad, except for the two 12 year olds playing with us. I gotta download DarkRP.



Just join a DarkRP server and it will download it for you, same with the other modes


----------



## Darren

Crusader Kings II is ridiculously complicated.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Goat Simulator is as awesome as I knew it would be.


----------



## Punk

Denther said:


> Crusader Kings II is ridiculously complicated.



Yeah man, I'm watching youtube videos to learn how to play... But when you master it, it's one of the best games I've played! The possibilities are countless!


----------



## Darren

Yeah. I've played about 5 hours of it and am still figuring out a lot of it. It's a lot of fun. Make Civ5 look like Candyland.


----------



## Punk

Denther said:


> Yeah. I've played about 5 hours of it and am still figuring out a lot of it. It's a lot of fun. Make Civ5 look like Candyland.



Europa Universalis IV is the same kind of game, Paradox has made a lot of difficult strategy games like Crusader Kings II!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Half-Life 3 is awesome, and I have deleted all my other games without remorse. No other game will ever be this great.


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> Half-Life 3 is awesome, and I have deleted all my other games without remorse. No other game will ever be this great.



Wow, can't believe you also managed to get into the secret HL3 beta. We should play together on the new multiplayer co-op campaign!


----------



## Darren

Punk said:


> Europa Universalis IV is the same kind of game, Paradox has made a lot of difficult strategy games like Crusader Kings II!



Yeah. It was just on sale, and I talked myself out of buying it. Too much to play as it is.


----------



## Punk

Denther said:


> Yeah. It was just on sale, and I talked myself out of buying it. Too much to play as it is.



Yup, told myself not to buy anything for a while. Got a lot to play!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Completed the Tomb Raider campaign a few nights back with a 96% completion. Have a bunch of challenges to finish, which of course, do not show up on the map when you go to search for them.

Then... maybe, MAYBE, I will try the online competitive multiplayer..

Also been playing some more Diablo 3 with the new Expansion and updates being released, as well as ESO.


----------



## Calin

NFS World, Next car game


----------



## alldescend

Wwe 14! :d


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Completed the Tomb Raider campaign a few nights back with a 96% completion. Have a bunch of challenges to finish, which of course, do not show up on the map when you go to search for them.
> 
> Then... maybe, MAYBE, I will try the online competitive multiplayer..
> 
> Also been playing some more Diablo 3 with the new Expansion and updates being released, as well as ESO.



I finished Tomb Raider a few weeks ago but only had a 65% completion lol... Went straight for the story... I'm doing it all over again in hard mode now.


----------



## Troncoso

Punk said:


> I finished Tomb Raider a few weeks ago but only had a 65% completion lol... Went straight for the story... I'm doing it all over again in hard mode now.



I didn't find it hard to collect everything as I went from area to area, so I got a 100% completion rating my first time around. You don't so much as get an achievement for doing so...

And if I remember correctly, the message said something like "Thanks for playing. You completed 100% of the game. Be sure to go back and complete everything else."


----------



## Punk

Troncoso said:


> I didn't find it hard to collect everything as I went from area to area, so I got a 100% completion rating my first time around. You don't so much as get an achievement for doing so...
> 
> And if I remember correctly, the message said something like "Thanks for playing. You completed 100% of the game. Be sure to go back and complete everything else."



It is a game, you won't get anything special for completing it...


----------



## Troncoso

Punk said:


> It is a game, you won't get anything special for completing it...



I was just expecting maybe some special outfit or weapon....or maybe just a damn achievement. 

What joy is there in doing/collecting 100% of the content if there is nothing to show for it. None of the side quests added anything to the story, so they were nothing more than chores. The extra tombs were okay, at least.


----------



## Punk

Troncoso said:


> I was just expecting maybe some special outfit or weapon....or maybe just a damn achievement.
> 
> What joy is there in doing/collecting 100% of the content if there is nothing to show for it. None of the side quests added anything to the story, so they were nothing more than chores. The extra tombs were okay, at least.



The knowledge and joy it brings to have finished the game? I couldn't care less about extra stuff, once it's 100% done I don't plan on playing it again...


----------



## Troncoso

Punk said:


> The knowledge and joy it brings to have finished the game? I couldn't care less about extra stuff, once it's 100% done I don't plan on playing it again...



Haha. I guess we're two different people. I like having some reason for doing extra stuff, rather than just watching a number go up.


----------



## Punk

Troncoso said:


> Haha. I guess we're two different people. I like having some reason for doing extra stuff, rather than just watching a number go up.



What's the reason of even playing the game then?


----------



## spirit

I played Just Cause 2 again last night. Hadn't played it in months. Was good fun basically going round destroying Panau for no reason. :good:


----------



## kennebell347

Dark Souls 2! Cant get enough of it on PC!


----------



## Legendaryk4

ARMA 3 (Altis Life)


----------



## Punk

Saints Row the third, fun game


----------



## beers

The Titanfall DLC seems to be okayish (XB1)
I am still slugging my way through using the 40 mm cannon to regenerate to 3rd tier 



Punk said:


> Saints Row the third, fun game



Games with Gold?


----------



## WeatherMan

Farcry 1


----------



## Punk

beers said:


> Games with Gold?



What?


----------



## beers

Punk said:


> What?



That's the free game for this period on Xbox 360, wasn't sure if coincidence or not .  Clearly since we are the PC gaming master race that may have been a foolish question though


----------



## Punk

beers said:


> Clearly since we are the PC gaming master race that may have been a foolish question though



Oh god you're one of these...

I've had it for a year or two and decided to play a few weeks ago


----------



## Troncoso

Punk said:


> Oh god you're one of these...





beers said:


> The Titanfall DLC seems to be okayish (XB1)



He's clearly not.


----------



## Punk

Troncoso said:


> He's clearly not.



Irony then, my bad


----------



## speedx77x

Really loving Watch Dogs for the PS4  One of my favorite things about it is how you can play music when walking and in the car. I'm not fond of rap but Day N' Night fits this game perfectly <3. One of the best games of year so far right behind Infamous, but still waiting for Borderlands The Presequel, Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD Remix, and Destiny.


----------



## Mark4_4

I've been spending most my time on eve online recently.


----------



## AMAXANG GAMES

I am currently playing FEAR game in my PC.


----------



## Punk

Playing Watch Dogs, fun game! Doesn't Clara look exactly like Citra?


----------



## Darren

Damn those graphics are good.


----------



## PCunicorn

What are your specs Punk? I was running Ultra with FXAA, or High with MSAA x2. I was having trouble deciding which one I liked better  And no matter the settings, I was getting massive FPS dips. Even on high with FXAA.


----------



## Punk

These weren't mine, but I play the game on ultra with a res of 1920x1080, which is awesome considering my specs... (I3, HD7850, 6GO RAM).

By the way these are taken from movie clips while playing, graphics are always perfect on those.


----------



## AnonNone

Garrys Mod is usually what I'll go to if I feel like playing a game at the library, otherwise too many to list.


----------



## PCunicorn

Punk said:


> These weren't mine, but I play the game on ultra with a res of 1920x1080, which is awesome considering my specs... (I3, HD7850, 6GO RAM).
> 
> By the way these are taken from movie clips while playing, graphics are always perfect on those.




Yeah you'll get a similar FPS with a 7850 and R9 290. The game is really weird like that.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.




----------



## Shlouski

S.T.A.R.S. said:


>



I really wish you were playing this, so I could be too


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Shlouski said:


> I really wish you were playing this, so I could be too



Dude I think that the entire world wishes to play that game. 
First chapter was sad as hell when Alyx had to say goodbye to her dead father.
Currently I am at the second chapter where you first see that Borealis ship when you are about to enter inside.
I will continue tonight and see what's waiting for me at the third chapter.

AHAHAHAHAHA I AM JUST KIDDING!!! 
I *WISH *I am playing that game right now!


----------



## kennebell347

I started playing Borderlands 2 for the first time since it was released. Went from level 15 or so to 41 this week. I can't get off it! I have all the DLC too so I am gonna be enjoying it for awhile.

Anyone wanna play? I have only done coop for about 5 min and that was today.


----------



## Punk

Just finished the storyline of Watch_Dogs. That game was amazing! Now I'm doing all the secondary missions


----------



## NVX_185

Been playing Age of Empires 2 HD lately. I didn't realise how utterly bad I was once I started playing against real humans online (in the HD edition). Gave me a reality check on my entire childhood hahaha.


----------



## Aastii

The Last of Us.

Friend of mine got a free PS3 + 10 games with that being one, so I have borrowed it off him


----------



## Darren

NVX_185 said:


> Been playing Age of Empires 2 HD lately. I didn't realise how utterly bad I was once I started playing against real humans online (in the HD edition). Gave me a reality check on my entire childhood hahaha.



You and me both.


----------



## Eyes2theSky

Been playing a bit of Company of Hero's lately. Solid RTS and graphics have aged well


----------



## Aastii

Eyes2theSky said:


> Been playing a bit of Company of Hero's lately. Solid RTS and graphics have aged well



I love CoH. If you are in Europe and play online, I know a group of people that play it occasionally for fun. Not very good, but it is a good laugh if you are ever interested in finding some people to play with


----------



## Punk

Started Sniper Ghost 2, it is pretty meh for the moment .

Will probably try The Saboteur instead.


----------



## mtb211

Eyes2theSky said:


> Been playing a bit of Company of Hero's lately. Solid RTS and graphics have aged well



I just reinstalled that game too, the original.

I just bought dark souls 2 new on amazon for 29 dollars with free shipping so ill be playing that soon


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota 2! Hands down, best game ever created. :good:


----------



## Punk

Just started this:


----------



## mtb211

Ramodkk said:


> Dota 2! Hands down, best game ever created. :good:



ive heard its the most downloaded game on stream, let me check it out... is it really that good?


----------



## PCunicorn

It's a MOBA. From what I hear, it's one of the best, if not the best out there. Still, MOBAs are love or hate. I haven't gave it a fair chance, but from the few minutes I played, I was not intrigued.

So basically, you need to try it out for yourself.


----------



## Darren

Punk, don't downscale your screenshots so much. Can't see all the prettiness. 

I've been playing a decent amount of Rust.


----------



## PCunicorn

Denther said:


> Punk, don't downscale your screenshots so much. Can't see all the prettiness.
> 
> I've been playing a decent amount of Rust.



I've noticed. How is it?


----------



## Darren

Really good. It's pretty glitchy and I actually had probably 5-6 hours of work down the tubes because a glitch destroyed my house. I surprisingly didn't mind. Get it. Worth it full price.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Punk, don't downscale your screenshots so much. Can't see all the prettiness.



That's Photobucket for you.


----------



## Cromewell

KSP updated yesterday(ish) been playing that a ton again. The new career mode is pretty good. You get contracts to make money to spend on better spaceships


----------



## Jigno

Throne rush (RTS) and Brave Frontier (Japanese RPG).


----------



## sudcell

As of now am playing 
SAINTS ROW the Third
Crysis 3

and downloading  SNIPER ELITE 3


----------



## Mark88fan

Civilization: Beyond Earth

EU4: Art of War

Don't Starve: Reign of Giants


----------



## beers

My backlog is getting enoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrmouuuuussssssssssss

Driveclub
The Last of Us Remastered
Forza Horizon 2
CoD:AW
F1 2014
Madden 15


----------



## Jamebonds1

Battlefield 4

COD Ghosts

Need for Speed Rivals.


----------



## Troncoso

beers said:


> My backlog is getting enoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrmouuuuussssssssssss
> 
> Driveclub
> The Last of Us Remastered
> Forza Horizon 2
> CoD:AW
> F1 2014
> Madden 15



That's what you've got? My backlog is over 100 games strong.


----------



## Darren

Troncoso said:


> That's what you've got? My backlog is over 100 games strong.



This exactly.

I've been playing WoW from time to time but honestly haven't been gaming much, which is weird considering I have a lot of free time anymore.


----------



## beers

Troncoso said:


> That's what you've got? My backlog is over 100 games strong.



Hah just the ones I can juggle right now. 

I'll just leave this here   :
http://steamometer.com/profile/beers

There's also all of those free/cheap PSN games for PS4/PS3/Vita, and a lot of GwG items for XB1/360.  I haven't even touched some of the Wii U games like Monster Hunter yet.  I'd have to quit my job to plow through all of these in a reasonable timeframe, lol.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Troncoso said:


> That's what you've got? My backlog is over 100 games strong.



ANd I have 200 game.  That including PSP, PC CD/DVD, Origin and Steam.


----------



## Jamebonds1

beers said:


> Hah just the ones I can juggle right now.
> 
> I'll just leave this here   :
> http://steamometer.com/profile/beers
> 
> There's also all of those free/cheap PSN games for PS4/PS3/Vita, and a lot of GwG items for XB1/360.  I haven't even touched some of the Wii U games like Monster Hunter yet.  I'd have to quit my job to plow through all of these in a reasonable timeframe, lol.



!!!!!! Why on earth would you pay 8000 dollar?!?!?! :0


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Will be playing the Master Chief Collection very soon. And until then, just AW on the PC that I was hesitant in buying, but it's pretty fun. Haven't played COD since MW2, so it's nice. Then WoD shortly after MCC drops. Fun month for gaming.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

You play MTG beers? Great game, I played competitively up to 6 months ago


----------



## Numros

Clash of Clans on my iPhone 4s. I knew it's good for long time but delayed on starting to play it. So far it's really great 

Regards.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bought Watch_Dogs when it was on sale on Steam. Been playing that the last few days.


----------



## beers

Since today is release day, how is the Master Chief Collection?



ninjabubbles3 said:


> You play MTG beers? Great game, I played competitively up to 6 months ago



Eh a bit although just casually.


----------



## C4C

Forza Horizon 2 for the 360. 

Sumo Digital did much worse then Playground's version on the Xbone but oh well. The game is still great in customization and feels like an open world Forza 4. Just lacks the custom tuning for gearing and such.


----------



## Shane

GTA V on the PS4.

Really enjoying my PS4,Feels good just sitting back on the sofa.


----------



## PCunicorn

Zelda: A Link To the Past on the Wii U Virtual Console


----------



## beers

Driveclub got a lot more fun after the weather patch and challenges working.

I am having trouble getting into the vibe of Far Cry 4, does it get a lot more compelling after a point?  The controls are pretty weird on PS4.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been playing The Long Dark all afternoon. Survived 10 days so far. Wish there was a way to save your game and come back to it.


----------



## Punk

Been playing Far Cry 3, waiting for prices to drop on Far Cry 4


----------



## NikonGuy

Clash of Clans. Just about the only game I still waste any time on.


----------



## Heku

Been lately playing SpinTires and Euro Truck Simulator 2 Multiplayer.. Bought grid autosport a while ago, just waiting to get my new computer built for it.. (grid w/ gt8800 doesn't seem right)


----------



## voyagerfan99

How is SpinTires? I've seen some gameplay and can't decide if I wanna buy it.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> How is SpinTires? I've seen some gameplay and can't decide if I wanna buy it.



It looks really interesting and I want to get it at some point. My roommates plays it a lot. Several maps to explore and trucks to find. Graphics and physics are cool. Camera is absolutely terrible but you learn to deal with it. It's not "exciting" but it's a lot of fun to see how far you can take the trucks in the game.


----------



## NerdGirl1313

None at the moment, but might go back to playing the Sims soon!!


----------



## PCunicorn

voyagerfan99 said:


> How is SpinTires? I've seen some gameplay and can't decide if I wanna buy it.



I believe it has a pretty extensive demo. Try that first.


----------



## Agent Smith

Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour. I'm playing single player ATM, but to muliplay you have to use a hack because EA took the servers off line. http://cnc-online.net/


----------



## voyagerfan99

I tried the demo of SpinTires and liked it. Didn't think it was worth $30 though. Found it on G2A for $10


----------



## C4C

So who's ready for FSX on Steam? Released tomorrow (2.5hours PST)..


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> So who's ready for FSX on Steam? Released tomorrow (2.5hours PST)..



Not really. My favorite add-on is the Air Scheffel B737-8 and it runs on FS9


----------



## PCunicorn

C4C said:


> So who's ready for FSX on Steam? Released tomorrow (2.5hours PST)..



I've never really played any flight Sim but I am mildly interested. Is FSX extremely hard to learn or not so much? Also any idea how much it'll cost?


----------



## C4C

PCunicorn said:


> I've never really played any flight Sim but I am mildly interested. Is FSX extremely hard to learn or not so much? Also any idea how much it'll cost?



No idea, but we'll know soon. Having it through a third party makes expansion more likely (it's already got 80,000 airports) for aircraft..

It's CPU intensive and the only time ive played it is with a joystick, which makes it easier..


----------



## Agent Smith

My main sim is FS2004 @ roughly a 45 GB install. I mostly fly my Alphasim Raptor F-22 with a customized cockpit. See this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SQpIEyR81I

I am flying into my created Area-51 taht I have worked on for years and have all sorts of military both classified and not like Janet fly in and out of there. The Janet airlines have real world flight scheduales and fly to the real life destinations. I use the 737-200 and 737-600 models. They don't fly the 737-200 anymore. Did you know the government bought the 737-600's from China? Not even the government can help but buy from China it seems. 

I also love my PMDG 737 and flew it on VATSIM. I been to all sorts of locations with that plane. From Hawaii to Christmas island to Fiji and New Zealand. I know how to use the FMC and the works. Can read and use SID and STARS which is required in VATSIM. 

I do have FSX Deluxe, but haven't played it that much. I want to get the PMDG 737 for FSX because it has more features than the PMDG 737 for FS2004. Like a HUD and selectable break types. You can freaking chose what type of breaks the aircraft has! 

I also like flying my Beechcraft B1900 D/C. See this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQvYoUoBwWg

If you want to earn real flight credit fly prepar3d. A lot of aircraft and addons fof FSX are compatible with prepar3d. http://www.prepar3d.com/ It's pretty much the same thing as FSX. 

Flight Simulator is a huge CPU hog and you can have the fastest CPU and still not be able to jack the settings to max. In FS2004 I had to turn down autogen when I flew into DC. It was giving me like 2 FPS with all the buildings. Even in New York. Nut most other places I can set it to high.

Get this. I bought CH Products yoke and pedals from a yard sale for $20! They can both run you over $200 on ebay. LOL!

This is the book to get if you want to fly the 737 like in real life. http://www.amazon.com/737NG-Trainin...=UTF8&qid=1400195581&sr=1-1&keywords=mike+ray


----------



## OvenMaster

Either GTA IV (just $10 at Walmart) or Euro Truck Sim 2, both on my PC. I really need a steering wheel for ETS2!


----------



## terabyte

Playing Forza Horizon on my Xbox One  Big recommendation! I bought the xbox One more or less accidentially cause the PS4 was sold out for such a long time and now I am kind of a fanboy


----------



## Aastii

Been playing quite a lot of TF2 recently. It is actually fun when you have a group of people to play with.

Been playing some Final Fantasy as well. I gout 3, 4 and 13 in the Steam sales, so working through em


----------



## Virssagòn

I digged through my old videogames and found Star Wars Battlefront II. So much of my childhood memories came back, that's why I'm playing it now. It's actually a pretty good game for being 9 years old. 
Anyway, I need to stop gaming as my exams start next week...


----------



## Darren

SmileMan said:


> I digged through my old videogames and found Star Wars Battlefront II. So much of my childhood memories came back, that's why I'm playing it now. It's actually a pretty good game for being 9 years old.
> Anyway, I need to stop gaming as my exams start next week...



I have it on Steam. It holds up surprisingly well and is still a lot of fun.

Been playing WoW. Trying to hit max level for the first time ever. Had this character for almost a year of on and off playing and still only level 85 of 100.


----------



## Punk

Finally got around enjoying AC Black Flag, and still re-playing Far Cry 3, waiting for prices to drop on Far cry 4 (I have patience and enough other games  ).


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Been playing Trine 2, which C4C gifted me. Its suprisingly difficult, as well as pretty buggy.

Also been playing a lot of Warframe. Doesnt run all too well on my current setup, but its playable at low resolutions. Super fun game, being a ninja is better than I would have thought


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Also been playing a lot of Warframe. Doesnt run all too well on my current setup, but its playable at low resolutions. Super fun game, being a ninja is better than I would have thought



I might have to give Warframe a go.. It's sitting on my hard drive, but you know my issues lol.. 

*Spintires*. Lots of fun. Got into it through the dev mode mirror on their website (FREE!) and now I'm buying Spintires 2014 on steam because of:
1) Quality 2) Stability 3) Vehicle mod support


----------



## porterjw

Destiny and Far Cry 4 (which is basically an exact rip of FC3, only set in the mountains of India). Ashley is pushing me to get the new Dragon Age, just haven't gotten around to it yet. May start TLoU Remastered later.


----------



## Punk

Ok I gave up, bought Rust and Far Cry 4


----------



## Darren

I played a lot of Rust in Legacy but haven't done much with it recently. The current version of the game is still really buggy, more so than Legacy was. I hope it gets ironed out, but for now I'm waiting a while before I try it again.


----------



## Punk

Darren said:


> I played a lot of Rust in Legacy but haven't done much with it recently. The current version of the game is still really buggy, more so than Legacy was. I hope it gets ironed out, but for now I'm waiting a while before I try it again.



It still has quite a few bugs especially in graphics and sometimes in the gameplay (not being able to collect anything although hitting on wood...).

Far Cry 4 is ok, I'm not as much into it as I was in Far Cry 3 but it's getting there, especially since I met the Hunters that look like the League of Assassins in Arrow


----------



## C4C

Just got done playing Skyrim for the past.... Nearly 6 hours... 

Very playable on max settings + when using an xbox controller... Totally makes this build worth it. 

I feel like I'm playing console games, but the quality is superb!


----------



## FirstBuild

C4C said:


> Just got done playing Skyrim for the past.... Nearly 6 hours...
> 
> Very playable on max settings + when using an xbox controller... Totally makes this build worth it.
> 
> I feel like I'm playing console games, but the quality is superb!



Is your build in your signature? I gotta know what's up!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've been playing through Doom 3. I bought it back when it first came out, but got real bored with it after a while. So now my goal is to actually finish the game.


----------



## tremmor

I play doom sometime. been a while. have some old arcade games. space invaders, pacman etc. have about 15 games i used to mess with 30 yrs ago. And they all have to be played in dos.


----------



## Punk

Survived ten days in The Forest


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> Just got done playing Skyrim for the past.... Nearly 6 hours...
> 
> Very playable on max settings + when using an xbox controller... Totally makes this build worth it.
> 
> I feel like I'm playing console games, but the quality is superb!



Man, now I wish I went AMD to save money and get a better Graphics Card


----------



## C4C

FirstBuild said:


> Is your build in your signature? I gotta know what's up!



Yeah.. Costs much more to build without all the sales.. Almost worth it to just go with the FX-6300 and a 270X if you're looking for an entry level build.. 



ninjabubbles3 said:


> Man, now I wish I went AMD to save money and get a better Graphics Card



Looking at your sig, did you SLI your 620? <-- Nevermind that.. 

The 280 (and 290) is starting to drop in price quite a bit.. Might be able to pick one up for the price of a 270X soon..


----------



## tylerjrb

Have been playing skyrim lately, recently completed with a couple of side quests. Trying to complete as much as possible. 4k on it is just insanely good (need to upload some screenshots), went on my old 360 to compare and I couldn't beleive the difference. Just love skyrim to just explore the mountains if you get bored and go bow hunting which I like, then get a random frostbite spider come crawling down the mountain like wtf, especially at night.

I've also been playing a game called heroes and generals on steam, ww2 battle type game which is pretty good and fun to play with friends.

Also waiting for a zombie survival game to go into beta called survive the nights, that looks pretty good. Not to mention GTA V, really looking forward to that coming to PC, just hope it plays well.


----------



## Troncoso

tremmor said:


> I play doom sometime. been a while. have some old arcade games. space invaders, pacman etc. have about 15 games i used to mess with 30 yrs ago. And they all have to be played in dos.



I can remember playing some DOS games back when I was pretty small. Particularly some game about Chip and Dale. We also had an IBM Aptiva with Win95 that had the original Doom on it. I beat it several times over.


----------



## PCunicorn

I've been playing a ton of Prison Architect.


----------



## G25r8cer

Every once in a while I will play GRID Autosport or NFS: Most wanted on the ps3. Mostly just watch the GF play GOW or RDR lol


----------



## C4C

tylerjrb said:


> 4k on it is just insanely good (need to upload some screenshots), went on my old 360 to compare and I couldn't beleive the difference.



Had no idea that was available to 4K capable gamers.. Hopefully you're running some sort of graphics mod to help make it look better.. I know I do in 1080p and I can't imagine how it'd look in 4K..


----------



## zer0_c00l

War Thunder Ground battles all day. mixed with some H1Z1


----------



## ScottALot

Just finished Wolfenstein: The New Order... gotta say, I had more fun playing that than I did with HL2. Amazing game.


----------



## C4C

The interwebs have blessed me with the gift of GTA IV. 

Time to start modding


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> The interwebs have blessed me with the gift of GTA IV.
> 
> Time to start modding



How does the Athlon handle it? I still dip in to the 20's at times in that game, not even maxed.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been playing Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Been playing Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.



That was definitely up there in my favorite PC racing games until I discovered Dirt 3.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I saw you've been playing that a lot lately.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah I saw you've been playing that a lot lately.



"1.2 hours in the last two weeks."

I'm pretty sure I got it from somebody on the forum too as a gift, I think Weatherman.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> How does the Athlon handle it? I still dip in to the 20's at times in that game, not even maxed.



Haven't run FPS test yet but it's fairly smooth. Crashed twice though, I don't think this "version"  is the best. I may have to get it on Steam or on disk.


----------



## beers

Driveclub Lamborghini DLC, Tuesday can't come fast enough


----------



## Renzore101

CSGO and BF4 if I can ever get it working.


----------



## C4C

War Thunder. Lots of War Thunder *pew pew* :gun:


----------



## beers

Renzore101 said:


> CSGO



Play any competitive mode?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> War Thunder. Lots of War Thunder *pew pew* :gun:



Just downloaded it yesterday. Gonna see if its any fun, or even if it will work


----------



## beers

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Just downloaded it yesterday. Gonna see if its any fun, or even if it will work



It will if you use a reasonable operating system..


----------



## Renzore101

beers said:


> Play any competitive mode?



I actually just downloaded CSGO a week ago probably. Got it on steam sale for 7$, couldn't pass that up. I have not retained my skills from childhood playing cs 1.6 however.  Eventually I will try to play competitively again if I ever have time!


----------



## beers

Renzore101 said:


> I actually just downloaded CSGO a week ago probably. Got it on steam sale for 7$, couldn't pass that up. I have not retained my skills from childhood playing cs 1.6 however.  Eventually I will try to play competitively again if I ever have time!



Let me know if you want to get a comp game ever, GO included easy matchmaking so you don't have to go to IRC anymore and crap to get scrims, plus it matches you with people that are near in rank.


----------



## PCunicorn

Currently playing through the COD4 campaign.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Let me know if you want to get a comp game ever, GO included easy matchmaking so you don't have to go to IRC anymore and crap to get scrims, plus it matches you with people that are near in rank.



If I got up to practice I'd totally play with you. Problem is I am terrible. TF2 was always my strong suit in terms of FPS's.


----------



## Renzore101

C4C said:


> War Thunder. Lots of War Thunder *pew pew* :gun:



Downloading War Thunder right now, game looks pretty bad ass.



beers said:


> Let me know if you want to get a comp game ever, GO included easy matchmaking so you don't have to go to IRC anymore and crap to get scrims, plus it matches you with people that are near in rank.



I'm down, add me on steam (renzore1911)

NOTE: I may not be up to par, it's been years since I played, but I will give it my all!


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Playing this while in LoL queue

http://www.koreus.com/jeu/curveball.html

Level 6 is my best and I got it on my first try


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Level 6 is my best and I got it on my first try



Same. Reminds me of middle school and the days of addicting games and miniclip.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I bought Cities: Skylines two or so weeks ago. It's really a good game.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Friend got me some beta codes for Heroes if the Storm. Kinda a mix of an MMO and a MOBA.  Enjoying it quite a bit so far, even if its pretty good


----------



## beers

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Playing this while in LoL queue
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/jeu/curveball.html
> 
> Level 6 is my best and I got it on my first try



Ahhhhhh not this again.
I played the crap out of that in keyboarding class at high school..


----------



## Darren

GTA V and CSGO. I'm so terrible at CSGO, despite my 70+ hours in it.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> GTA V and CSGO. I'm so terrible at CSGO, despite my 70+ hours in it.



It's okay, I'm terrible at CSGO with like 1,300+ hours on it and 2k+ hours on CS:Source (and then like 2k+ hours on 1.6 and below).  

Too many cheaters really these days so it all feels like a waste of time.  The annoying ones pretend they are using 'smurf' accounts and crap but it's just stupid.


----------



## Origin Saint

Lately, I've been doing a replay through the BioShock series from the original through Infinite, including all DLC, all because my gf was asking a bunch of questions about it, so I decided it would be best to just have her see it all for herself instead of explain it.  I forgot how much I liked these games.


----------



## LeDave

SWTOR, Star Wars: The Old Republic

For the Republic!


----------



## beers

Project CARS!

Only have had time to race the shifter karts and LMP car but it's pretty fun.  Unfortunately the 6970 in the HTPC seems to struggle with it so I might have to do the old swaperoo with my desktop for a while


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bought MW3 last weekend on Activation 75% off sale on Steam. Been playing lots of that the last few nights.


----------



## Punk

Fifa 14 and got back into BF3, been a while


----------



## WhoX

Halo...stealth mode.


----------



## Ramodkk

Just jumped on the CS:GO ship. Been playing competitive lately.


----------



## Darren

Rust is pretty cool again. Used to play in Legacy but once they switched to the new version I stopped because it wasn't the least bit functional. Fired it up again a few days ago and put in 15 hours in less than 3 days. It's a lot of fun and the server I'm on doesn't allow raiding (destroying and looting people's houses) except on the weekends. Makes it so you can actually establish some sort of base.


----------



## C4C

I've been playing a lot of Minecraft on a RPG server.. I've started getting back into creating my own using a 3rd party version of CraftBukkit and it's going pretty well..



Darren said:


> Rust is pretty cool again. Used to play in Legacy but once they switched to the new version I stopped because it wasn't the least bit functional. Fired it up again a few days ago and put in 15 hours in less than 3 days. It's a lot of fun and the server I'm on doesn't allow raiding (destroying and looting people's houses) except on the weekends. Makes it so you can actually establish some sort of base.



I really like those survival type games.. Rust is one that I want to look into. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Bought MW3 last weekend on Activation 75% off sale on Steam. Been playing lots of that the last few nights.



I was out of money to buy anything.. I was kinda bummed hahah


----------



## Darren

A lot of those early access survival games are pretty crappy. Rust is pushing out pretty significant updates on a weekly basis and have a lot of cool ideas that are being implemented. The main guy in charge of it all is Garry, as in Garry's Mod. Same guy, so you know it's not just some 20 something kid with too much time on his hands like a lot of those games feel like.

It's definitely buggy in a lot of ways but a lot of fun can be had as well. Be prepared to spend a lot of time with it though because if you don't your base will just be destroyed immediately. It's something you have to stick with.


----------



## Punk

Darren said:


> A lot of those early access survival games are pretty crappy. Rust is pushing out pretty significant updates on a weekly basis and have a lot of cool ideas that are being implemented. The main guy in charge of it all is Garry, as in Garry's Mod. Same guy, so you know it's not just some 20 something kid with too much time on his hands like a lot of those games feel like.
> 
> It's definitely buggy in a lot of ways but a lot of fun can be had as well. Be prepared to spend a lot of time with it though because if you don't your base will just be destroyed immediately. It's something you have to stick with.



Rust has been pretty active lately, The Forest is awesome too


----------



## voyagerfan99

I know Rust was going stale for a while, so I didn't invest in it. But if they're back to regularly updating it, I may drop the money on it.


----------



## Darren

It's to the point now where it's arguably "better" than the Legacy version. It's definitely playable and they're now working a lot more more on a balance, performance, and new features. When experimental first came out, it ran at like 10 fps on my machine and wasn't even a functional game with so much placeholder content that it was essentially a broken demo. Now it actually plays like a game, albeit a buggy one. I'd recommend the purchase if those kind of games are your thing. For the record I hated DayZ, but love this.


----------



## tylerjrb

Rust is a good game. I preferred it when it was the old version with the zombies. As it played well. Haven't been on the new version lately. The last time I did it was buggy. Took ages for doors to open and lock, get resources etc. as like Darren I hate day-z, takes forever to find anything. At least with rust you can build with resources around you.

I've mainly been playing skyrim again doing a load more quests with installed visual, gameplay and realism mods which make the game much more realistic and really fun to play.  Hated the online version though .


----------



## C4C

Is it bad that I had to go to my OWN Port Forward guide to refresh myself? Lol 

I'll post the IP for my minecraft server so you guys who do play can check it out..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I remember back when I ran a Minecraft server.

http://www.computerforum.com/211378-voyagerfan99s-minecraft-server-thread.html


----------



## porterjw

Started playing Minecraft Friday. How have I never played this before?!


----------



## beers

Someone else sucked me into GRID Autosport so I finally got around to playing it lol.  It seems really easy even on 'very hard' though.. 



imsati said:


> Started playing Minecraft Friday. How have I never played this before?!


----------



## Darren

Terraria had another huge update in the form of 1.3 so I started playing that again. It's amazing they keep dropping entire game sized content updates for free on a $10 game I bought 4 years ago. I think they added 800 or so new items and a whole bunch of content and polishing tweaks. Feels like a different game almost now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Opened Arkham Origins since I haven't completed it yet and realized I lost my save game -_-' Started that over from the beginning again.

I hate the map interface of that game. Rocksteady had things going good. I absolutely hate that they didn't have a hand in it.

Can't wait for Arkham Night to be re-released.


----------



## Shane

H1Z1,Graphics are really impressive and gameplay seems to have improved since i last tried when it came out..i still don't like the attack animation though i cant manage to kill a zombie or wolf without getting hit numerous times and getting bleeding..i know im bad 

Also i think loot needs to be buffed a little.


----------



## WhoX

On Android.

Seriously hooked on The Walking Dead: Season 1


----------



## beers

WhoX said:


> On Android.
> 
> Seriously hooked on The Walking Dead: Season 1



Good series.  I was surprised how good/engaging it was.  I'm sure you will anyway after completing S1 but Season 2 was also pretty great.


----------



## Agent Smith

Battlefield 2 1.5 patch. I never really played the 1.5 new added maps so it's been interesting. I just use the 1.5 patch for the AIX mod. I love my classic EA games including Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour.

I should try the Project Reality Mod. Since EA and game Spy Dropped a lot of their old games including BF2, PR has the BF2 game in the installer. No need for the game!

 I have a V-22 for AIX I need to use. Looks sweet and I was reading  the readme file from the Dev of the V-22 who has an interesting story. LOL!


----------



## WhoX

Agent Smith said:


> I love my classic EA games including Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour.



Yeah me too...Battle for Middle Earth 2, Battlefield 2, C&C Generals, Medal of Honor...good stuff.


----------



## hogdaddy

I am still playing DAOC .


----------



## C4C

Battlefield 4, Skyrim, and CS:GO!


----------



## Calin

GTA5 and BF Hardline


----------



## C4C

Calin said:


> GTA5 and BF Hardline


Just picked up GTA V for the PC. It's amazing compared to console play (Xbox 360).


----------



## beers

Been playing a lot of Rocket League 

Also my buddy picked up a PS4 so had to buy BF4 for that too..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll be starting up a Minecraft server again. I've got the horsepower to host it, so why not?


----------



## ian

Plants vs zombies 2 on my phone, best mobile game I have played so far


----------



## beers

ian said:


> on my phone, best mobile game



Where's the 'ban from gaming threads' button on this forum


----------



## Troncoso

beers said:


> Where's the 'ban from gaming threads' button on this forum



Are you one of those "mobile gaming is bad because mobile" people??


----------



## beers

Troncoso said:


> Are you one of those "mobile gaming is bad because mobile" people??



Not really, but personally it's a cumbersome experience that really pales in comparison to more traditional gaming platforms.

Plus, the troll side in me giggled at the thought of banning the forum owner


----------



## Shane

ian said:


> Plants vs zombies 2 on my phone, best mobile game I have played so far



Yeah PvsZ is awesome,Love how its not pay2play like alot of the other games out there too.


----------



## ian

beers said:


> Not really, but personally it's a cumbersome experience that really pales in comparison to more traditional gaming platforms.
> 
> Plus, the troll side in me giggled at the thought of banning the forum owner


If you can ban me,  then I will revert back to the old vbukletin as that would be a serious flaw. 



Shane said:


> Yeah PvsZ is awesome,Love how its not pay2play like alot of the other games out there too.


I am up to the beach round,  I have no problem paying 5 to ten bucks for a mobile game,  but no way I will ever pay a cent on that micro transaction bs that has infected the gaming world. 
I read how the developers of plants vs zombies said it would be free,  but you just had to pay if you didn't have the skills to get to the next level and needed to boost your ability,  well it was something to that effect.


----------



## beers

ian said:


> If you can ban me, then I will revert back to the old vbukletin as that would be a serious flaw.





			
				Computer Forum said:
			
		

> *Computer Forum - Error*
> It is not possible to use the spam cleaner against administrators or moderators.



Well damn


----------



## Aastii

Smite, so much Smite!!

I played it in Alpha and it was alright. Now it is really damn addictive though


----------



## beers

Aastii said:


> Smite, so much Smite!!
> 
> I played it in Alpha and it was alright. Now it is really damn addictive though



Do you have a favorite champion?  I play the crap out of Ra


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Aastii said:


> Smite, so much Smite!!
> 
> I played it in Alpha and it was alright. Now it is really damn addictive though


 
Trying to play Smite after playing LoL for the last year was the hardest thing I've ever done. 

You cant tell if someone is behind you unless you turn around. It was even worse than trying DotA


----------



## Punk

Well I just tried Crysis 2... Meh.


----------



## Aastii

beers said:


> Do you have a favorite champion?  I play the crap out of Ra



I started with Ymyr exclusively because I have been wiping the floor with everyone. I bought Ratatasca a few days ago too. He is awesome!!

I don't know if I am naturally good at the game or everyone else is just terrible, but every single game I am wiping the floor with everyone, even when playing with a God out of my comfort zone in a role I don't play.



ninjabubbles3 said:


> Trying to play Smite after playing LoL for the last year was the hardest thing I've ever done.
> 
> You cant tell if someone is behind you unless you turn around. It was even worse than trying DotA



You played Lol and haven't worked out that wards let you see where you can't like, say, behind you


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Aastii said:


> You played Lol and haven't worked out that wards let you see where you can't like, say, behind you



What are wards?


----------



## Aastii

ninjabubbles3 said:


> What are wards?



So it is you that I am always getting on my team!


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Just downloaded Magic: Duels and Path of Exile, PoE because a friend wanted me to play.

Magic duels brings me back to my glory days of going to FNMs and spending 20-50 bucks a month at least on cards. Its really great, although its a lil pay to win, similar to Hearthstone, where you can make do without good cards, but you would rather have them.

PoE I haven't explored much after losing to the second boss over and over. Sigh...


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.computerforum.com/threads/the-lol-thread.184456/page-384#post-1976684



> http://www.twitch.tv/dotaronomy/v/10692092
> 
> Skip to around 1:58:00 where I get [awkwardly] interviewed by this streamer while playing Rust.
> Later he returns to the area, and I decide to add some spice to his stream by opening fire around the 2:10:00 mark.
> Didn't realize I'd end up stopping his stream prematurely XD


----------



## Punk

Too bad I stopped my server


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Won my first game of Arms Race in CSGO today, after almost a week of getting 2nd or third place. 

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Won my first game of Arms Race in CSGO today, after almost a week of getting 2nd or third place.
> 
> I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hehehe.. It's fun isn't it?


----------



## beers

Noticed this was the last day for BLOPS3 beta on PS4 so installed that.

Everybody ready for Advanced Warfare Part 2?  Didn't really seem that innovative of an offering and I'm not even much of a CoD person .


----------



## spirit

I'm waiting for Just Cause 3. Roll on December 1st!  

I'll probably buy it after Christmas.


----------



## C4C

Lots and LOTS of CS:GO... On the quest to being MG in competitive, and my cooldown just ended. I'm only 2 wins in..


----------



## Aastii

beers said:


> Noticed this was the last day for BLOPS3 beta on PS4 so installed that.
> 
> Everybody ready for Advanced Warfare Part 2?  Didn't really seem that innovative of an offering and I'm not even much of a CoD person .



It is a pile of crap.

There has not been a single great FPS game that has had all of this boosting and sliding around nonsense. What does CoD2 and 4, CS, TF, MOH, BF all have in common? You don't have a stupid jetpack or the like. They need to stop with the gimmicks and go back to making a simple FPS game instead


----------



## Troncoso

We already have a million "simple FPS games". If you don't want the companies to try and innovate/try something new, then just keep playing the games already available.

Granted, these "innovations" have been lackluster at best so far, but I'd rather them at least try something different than give me literally the same game every year.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> We already have a million "simple FPS games". If you don't want the companies to try and innovate/try something new, then just keep playing the games already available.
> 
> Granted, these "innovations" have been lackluster at best so far, but I'd rather them at least try something different than give me literally the same game every year.



And yet the most popular and fun FPS games are the vanilla ones - for team based TF and BF, for retro style UT, for competitive CS, for casuals, the older CoD's (Anything MW2 and before I would argue).

The issue that I think these newer FPS games have is they try to create action with the game rather than giving the players the basic tools to create their own. When playing the beta of BLOPS 3 they somehow manage to make an online game feel like it was on rails, the same as a single player game is. You play CoD4 or you play CS and you are soundly in control, in BLOPS3 and AW it is more like you are following the direction that the game is trying to take you instead


----------



## C4C

Aastii said:


> And yet the most popular and fun FPS games are the vanilla ones - for team based TF and BF, for retro style UT, for competitive CS, for casuals, the older CoD's (Anything MW2 and before I would argue).
> 
> The issue that I think these newer FPS games have is they try to create action with the game rather than giving the players the basic tools to create their own. When playing the beta of BLOPS 3 they somehow manage to make an online game feel like it was on rails, the same as a single player game is. You play CoD4 or you play CS and you are soundly in control, in BLOPS3 and AW it is more like you are following the direction that the game is trying to take you instead


Agreed with the last statement. I feel like Activision is going all future based with Halo and Ghost Recon touches rather than sticking with original ideas. Black Ops 1 & 2 were my favorites with CoD 4 coming right behind.


----------



## Darren

Cities Skylines...

I've played it for 10 hours over the past 2 days.


----------



## voyagerfan99

when Hitman Absolution came out, I only played the first level and deleted it. Decided to keep playing yesterday, so I re-downloaded it.


Darren said:


> Cities Skylines...
> 
> I've played it for 10 hours over the past 2 days.


I haven't even touched it since it first came out.


----------



## Darren

? 

Did you play it all or just saying you didn't like it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just haven't touched it. I played the shit out of it when I first bought it and just haven't touched it since.


----------



## Darren

I'm at 17 hours now. Halp.


----------



## C4C

GRID Autosport. Stellar graphics and the gameplay is similar to the original GRID with a twist of game modes and ranking systems. I didn't bother with GRID 2 as it looked like a did from the demo (turned out it was).


----------



## Jamebonds1

Destiny PS4


----------



## Shlouski

Jamebonds1 said:


> Destiny PS4



I was playing destiny on the PS4, it was ok, it would be better if more of my friends had a PS4's. I usually stick to PC as all my friends have one, but its still difficult to get everyone on the same game at the same time 

Right now I'm playing Remember me and Life is strange.


----------



## beers

League of Legends since some other people play it (I suck balls as a Silver V)

The Battlefront beta is decently fun and worth checking out before it ends on Monday.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Shlouski said:


> I was playing destiny on the PS4, it was ok, it would be better if more of my friends had a PS4's. I usually stick to PC as all my friends have one, but its still difficult to get everyone on the same game at the same time
> 
> Right now I'm playing Remember me and Life is strange.


Ern.... which part of destiny does you playing right now?  First years or second years?  

I'm curious about your friend, they have xbox one and PC?


----------



## Jamebonds1

beers said:


> League of Legends since some other people play it (I suck balls as a Silver V)
> 
> The Battlefront beta is decently fun and worth checking out before it ends on Monday.



I had tried Black OPS 3 Beta.  It is unpleasant the fact that game would crashed cause by sound card.  I have tried Star Wars Battlefront for PC and PS4, really good.  One of best beta ever!


----------



## Shlouski

Jamebonds1 said:


> Ern.... which part of destiny does you playing right now?  First years or second years?
> 
> I'm curious about your friend, they have xbox one and PC?



I've only done the first year.
I have a friend that has destiny on the ps4 and another on the xbox one, I play pc games with both of them. I know many pc players that would play it if its was on pc.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> League of Legends since _*some *_other people play it (I suck balls as a Silver V)



Yeah. Pft. Some. 

I despise that game and its culture. 2 of my roommates will talk about it nonstop. Drives me nuts. I have actually played it and thought it was alright, but I just hate the way the whole culture/ecosystem works.


Been playing more Cities Skylines, although tapering. Sorta getting back into Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Shlouski said:


> I've only done the first year.
> I have a friend that has destiny on the ps4 and another on the xbox one, I play pc games with both of them. I know many pc players that would play it if its was on pc.


Oh okay... You should playing The Taken King.  It is pretty good DLC.  One of longer DLC ever made.  Sadly, no cross platform on Xbox One and PS4.


----------



## Shlouski

Jamebonds1 said:


> Oh okay... You should playing The Taken King.  It is pretty good DLC.  One of longer DLC ever made.  Sadly, no cross platform on Xbox One and PS4.


I have an xbox one too, which made it really difficult deciding which friend to play with, but I made an earlier promise with one, so I kept it. 
I managed to get both consoles on release day, I wanted to check them out, then quickly sell them on as they were in high demand. I ended up keeping them because I was in the process of upgrading my mancave and some other stuff came up that kept me busy (traveling a lot) and I figured that myself or friends and family would get some use out of them shorty. It was 3 months before I unpacked the xbox one and set it up, played about 10 minutes, messed around for a few minutes to see what it could do and hasn't been turn on since to this day . I'm hoping to get much more use out of it in the future. I didn't unbox the ps4 until more than a year after I bought it, so I could start playing destiny, would have been annoying if it didn't work. My plan for an OP mancave and some good gaming times with friends spoiled by life's responsibilities, ah wish I was a kid again without a worry.


----------



## Brian Hum

Trying to abstain from games as much as I can the next two weeks before I binge to death on Fallout 4. Also going to upgrade my GPU right before it comes out.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Sanity: Aiken's Artifact 2000.  I have Windows 7 64 bit but I'm able to running 16 Bit game.


----------



## C4C

Lots and lots of CS:GO. I finally got into a queue of friends and the 5 of us are playing competitive. I'm playing 8 ranks up but still holding on, and kicking ass too..


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> I'm playing 8 ranks up


What rank are you usually ?


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> What rank are you usually ?


Right now I'm GN1. I initially got ranked 2 months ago then went through moving. Got deranked to silver elite and now I'm on the way up


----------



## Calin

Star Wars Battlefront. One of the best games I played in a long time.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> Star Wars Battlefront. One of the best games I played in a long time.


Which platform?

I played it a bit on EA Access but need to pick up my PS4 preorder copy that's been waiting at BB while I've been on vacation


----------



## Jamebonds1

beers said:


> Which platform?
> 
> I played it a bit on EA Access but need to pick up my PS4 preorder copy that's been waiting at BB while I've been on vacation



Thought you don't like Geek Squad?????


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> Which platform?
> 
> I played it a bit on EA Access but need to pick up my PS4 preorder copy that's been waiting at BB while I've been on vacation


PC, of course


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> Thought you don't like Geek Squad?????


What does buying things at bb have to do specifically with the geek squad?


----------



## Shane

Currently playing:


Uncharted 2 remastered (PS4)
Battlefield Hardline (PC)
Battlefield 4 CTE (PC)
STAR WARS Battlefront (PC) This game needs some work i think,spawns are terrible..some weapons are OP.


Don't play games like i use too,They simply don't hold my attention like they use too,Il play for maybe an hour or so then be done.


----------



## Punk

Bought back my Rust server so I've been playing it quite a lot. Other than that it's either GTA V, Fifa 16 or BF4


----------



## Calin

Punk said:


> Bought back my Rust server so I've been playing it quite a lot. Other than that it's either GTA V, Fifa 16 or BF4


How's Fifa 16 on PC? It's the only Fifa game I didn't buy since 11 because there were games I had more interest in but I might buy it later.


----------



## Punk

Calin said:


> How's Fifa 16 on PC? It's the only Fifa game I didn't buy since 11 because there were games I had more interest in but I might buy it later.



It's pretty awesome, better than Fifa14 that I had, the gameplay is more real than it used to be. Apart from that it's all the same with current stats on players


----------



## Calin

Punk said:


> It's pretty awesome, better than Fifa14 that I had, the gameplay is more real than it used to be. Apart from that it's all the same with current stats on players


Yeah, 14 was on the old Impact engine, 15 and 16 are on the new Ignite one


----------



## C4C

I packed up my PC for sale last week so I've been playing a lot of Old School Runescape. Just started after a "hiatus" of 6 years, and also finding out 7 people on our floor of 34 play


----------



## Donaldmac

Halo 5
Titanfall 
xbox one


----------



## Renzore101

BF4 (when it isn't crashing)
Cities Skylines
Fallout 4
Cs:go
Black ops 3


----------



## beers

The MP4-30 that just got dropped into iRacing is pretty sweet 

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Oip2UFFxxPk/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## C4C

Renzore101 said:


> BF4 (when it isn't crashing)



Alt tab screws up BF4 for me 

Love playing it with my new GPU.. That game has some great graphics.


----------



## spirit

Maybe in a few weeks' time I'll be playing Just Cause 3 once I have recovered from my £200 spending spree today? 

I've already played it actually. Seems fun. Better than Just Cause 2? In some ways, yes, but I guess I'll find out when I actually buy it myself. I think JC2 will always be my favourite no matter what.


----------



## Darren

GTA V and Fallout 4. 

I'm really digging the free content that GTA Online keeps pumping out, especially now that they dropped support for the previous gen consoles and aren't constrained to their hardware. 

Fallout 4 is probably one of my all time favorite games, definitely my favorite singleplayer game. I beat the main story and immediately started over to slow down and explore the other plot lines and areas of the game.


----------



## TreeHobo7

Mount and Blade:Warband
Kotor 1 and 2
Stealth Inc 2
Playing Bioshock 1 again
Final Fantasy 15
In other words old games


----------



## TreeHobo7

computernoob1 said:


> The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
> Grand Theft Auto
> Joint Operations (Old MMOFPS)
> & Quake Live!
> Fallout 3 on the way


Fallout allllll day baby!!!


----------



## WarrenBranco

I'm currently playing defense of the ancient 2 and clash of clans. It's makes me sick if i can't play it in a day.


----------



## Punk

WarrenBranco said:


> It's makes me sick if i can't play it in a day.


Well that's a problem, this is called an addiction :/


----------



## spirit

I've played a bit of Just Cause 3. 

Quite good, I prefer Just Cause 2 personally. I guess 3 will grow on me.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I've played a bit of Just Cause 3.
> 
> Quite good, I prefer Just Cause 2 personally. I guess 3 will grow on me.


I read the driving is the same as JC2, meaning I won't be buying this, this is the one thing I hated in JC2.

Right now I'm mostly playing GTA V online, some FIFA 16 and AoE II HD.


----------



## M1kkelZR

I guess I only play League of Legends currently. A bit of CSGO, but I only surf there so I don't count it as playing. Oh and some Mortal Kombat X seems to be fun to unwind and have no idea how to combo. Currently like 0-12 in online play lol


----------



## Darren

GTA Online as usual. Punk, if you want people to play with I have a small crew that is made up of some of my friends. We do races and missions pretty regularly. Not sure when you usually are playing though since you're a few timezones off. Add me on Steam if you want, name is Denther. 

Also getting into Path of Exile. I really like the dungeon crawler ARPG genre and somehow haven't tried this yet. The game mechanics are pretty unique in a lot of ways and it has a lot of customization.

Need to get back into Just Cause 3. The driving is better than JC2, but still not great. The wingsuit in itself makes the entire game a whole lot more fun though and driving cars is pretty unnecessary with the addition of the wingsuit. You essentially can just fly.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I read the driving is the same as JC2, meaning I won't be buying this, this is the one thing I hated in JC2.


The cars look nicer and look more like real cars (you can guess what models they're based on) but yeah the handling is still pretty shocking. It takes about 4 cars to get from your start to your destination because they're so easy to crash! They explode a lot easier in JC3, too.


----------



## Punk

Darren said:


> GTA Online as usual. Punk, if you want people to play with I have a small crew that is made up of some of my friends. We do races and missions pretty regularly. Not sure when you usually are playing though since you're a few timezones off. Add me on Steam if you want, name is Denther.



I got it through Rockstar. My username should be Webbenji


----------



## beers

Getting back into CS:GO a little bit, I guess I left off as the badge 'distinguished master guardian' rank only to return and be placed into 'silver elite' after winning the rerank game.

Da fuq?


----------



## WarrenBranco

Punk said:


> Well that's a problem, this is called an addiction :/



Yeah i think you're right dude. Sometimes i forgot some good activities like exercise because i play 6 to 7 hours a day.


----------



## Punk

WarrenBranco said:


> Yeah i think you're right dude. Sometimes i forgot some good activities like exercise because i play 6 to 7 hours a day.


Damn that's a lot!! I usually get bored after 2 hours max of playing, usually after just an hour. I like video games but I live for mountain activities, not the other way around


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Fallout 4
The Witcher 3
Metal Gear Solid V
Yoshi's Woolly World

Just switching from game to game as my interest grows less back and forth. That and books, thinking of trying some crochet just for fun. More game may be added as time goes on, but as it stands those are the four that I have been going between.


----------



## johnb35

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Fallout 4
> The Witcher 3
> Metal Gear Solid V
> Yoshi's Woolly World
> 
> Just switching from game to game as my interest grows less back and forth. That and books, thinking of trying some crochet just for fun. More game may be added as time goes on, but as it stands those are the four that I have been going between.



Holy cow, Ashley's back.  Welcome back!!!  Was wondering when you were gonna come visit us.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

johnb35 said:


> Holy cow, Ashley's back.  Welcome back!!!  Was wondering when you were gonna come visit us.


Hey!
Yeah, decided to take a break for awhile. Figured I would come creep a bit and see what changed.
I see Ian updated the forum!


----------



## WarrenBranco

Punk said:


> Damn that's a lot!! I usually get bored after 2 hours max of playing, usually after just an hour. I like video games but I live for mountain activities, not the other way around



Good for you punk you only play 2 hours and got a mountain of activites your life might be busy.


----------



## Punk

WarrenBranco said:


> Good for you punk you only play 2 hours and got a mountain of activites your life might be busy.


I play two hours rarely actually. It's all up to you to play less and do more activities.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I bought Life is Strange forever ago and played about 15 minutes of the first chapter. Sat down this weekend and played through it (I think I finished it, but I randomly quit to go to bed).

Awesome story and game for those who like good storyline driven games.


----------



## C4C

Rust.

56 hours in the past 6 days...

Do the math... Be surprised.

On the bright side, my roommate is gone for the weekend so I think I might take a roadtrip to CDA, Idaho and hike a bit. It's cold, but I need to get outside like Punk does.


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> Rust.
> 
> 56 hours in the past 6 days...
> 
> Do the math... Be surprised.
> 
> On the bright side, my roommate is gone for the weekend so I think I might take a roadtrip to CDA, Idaho and hike a bit. It's cold, but I need to get outside like Punk does.



Out of those 56 hours, how many were spent staring at a tree and holding down your mouse button? 

Rust will occasionally come along, consume my life for 2 weeks, then disappear into the night. Only to be rediscovered a few months and many devblogs later. I enjoy taking extended breaks of it as it really lets you see how the game progresses. I've played it since Legacy. Main problem for me now is that I don't have a lot of people to play with.

When the levelling system drops I'll definitely be giving it another whirl.


----------



## Punk

Yeah same here, I've actually stopped playing it for a while. I went back to The Forest and it got so much better


----------



## WarrenBranco

Taking break from playing, especially if your on mountain climbing seeing trees, animals and breathing fresh air. Makes me feel like i'm free. But it's only one week break and now back to work and playing games again lol.


----------



## beers

Someone suckered me into Diablo 3 on PS4, so we're doing that. It doesn't seem too horrendously different from playing the beta though 

Level 11 represent!


----------



## porterjw

The Talos Principle. If you even somewhat liked Portal, you'll love it. Amazing game; really makes the brain work for solutions.


----------



## Punk

Got ARK, well I've been killed by a Sabertooth, T-Rex and some huge mosquitoes... :/


----------



## computerexplained

tomb raider, what an awesome game


----------



## Darren

Punk said:


> Got ARK, well I've been killed by a Sabertooth, T-Rex and some huge mosquitoes... :/



I've gotten chomped by massive snakes twice now. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## spirit

Dirt 3 again! Not played it for a while, so this is like the 7th time I've started the game from scratch.


----------



## WarrenBranco

spirit said:


> Dirt 3 again! Not played it for a while, so this is like the 7th time I've started the game from scratch.



I see you play dirt 3 too. Me too i play dirt 3, It's a nice game with awesome racing cars.


----------



## spirit

WarrenBranco said:


> I see you play dirt 3 too. Me too i play dirt 3, It's a nice game with awesome racing cars.


Yeah I like it because it's a bit different from the usual Forza and Need For Speed stuff.


----------



## SHOTINATOR1243

Company of Heroes 2 at the moment, but HITMAN March 11th


----------



## Darren

Witcher 3. Seems like a very well made game. I'm looking forward to diving in to it. Just gotten started with it.

Running it at all Ultra with Hairworks off, and Foliage distance knocked down to high. Getting 45-60FPS at 1440p with an R9 390 and an FX 8320 at 4.3GHz. Not bad, not bad. Looks incredible.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Witcher 3. Seems like a very well made game. I'm looking forward to diving in to it. Just gotten started with it.
> 
> Running it at all Ultra with Hairworks off, and Foliage distance knocked down to high. Getting 45-60FPS at 1440p with an R9 390 and an FX 8320 at 4.3GHz. Not bad, not bad. Look incredible.



Yeah it really is a visually stunning game. I'm enjoying it!


----------



## WarrenBranco

spirit said:


> Yeah I like it because it's a bit different from the usual Forza and Need For Speed stuff.



Yeah it looks like a need for speed and forza.


----------



## beers

spirit said:


> Yeah I like it because it's a bit different from the usual Forza and Need For Speed stuff.


Have you seen anything around Dirt Rally?


----------



## spirit

beers said:


> Have you seen anything around Dirt Rally?


No I haven't really looked at it. I was only made aware the other day that it was even going to exist. 

They brought out a few Dirt games after Dirt 3, but it looks like 3 is still the latest major release.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Have you seen anything around Dirt Rally?



My roommate has Dirt Rally. It's a lot more realistic than Dirt 3 is in terms of handling and the like. Doesn't seem to have nearly as much content in it though, only a handful of cars and tracks.

Dirt 3 is really fun, but I want to bash my screen in everytime I get told "DUDE THAT WAS AWESOME, POST IT ON YOUTUBE FOR ALL YOUR FANS".


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> My roommate has Dirt Rally. It's a lot more realistic than Dirt 3 is in terms of handling and the like. Doesn't seem to have nearly as much content in it though, only a handful of cars and tracks.
> 
> Dirt 3 is really fun, but I want to bash my screen in everytime I get told "DUDE THAT WAS AWESOME, POST IT ON YOUTUBE FOR ALL YOUR FANS".


Back when I got Dirt 3 in 2012 I really enjoyed the Gymkhana stuff and I was good at it but I seem to be rubbish at it now and I don't really enjoy it so much.  I still like all of the other events though.


----------



## rreese34

playing farm simulator 15 and watchdogs on ps4 and playing criminal minds


----------



## Grantapus

_I dont have a video game console. i just play Agar.io and sploder.com online.

_


----------



## Darren

Grantapus said:


> _I dont have a video game console. i just play Agar.io and sploder.com online.
> _




This is a computer forum.

We play games on computers here, not just consoles.

IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## Grantapus

Darren said:


> This is a computer forum.
> 
> We play games on computers here, not just consoles.
> 
> IMAGINE THAT!


I know that


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> We play games on computers here, not just consoles.


Imagine a world...where consoles are actually computers.......


----------



## Grantapus

beers said:


> Imagine a world...where consoles are actually computers.......


Wow....


----------



## beers

Grantapus said:


> Wow


We don't play that here.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> We don't play that here.


I used to...


----------



## turbodiesel

Playing a lot of FSX recently for flight pratice but other than that I have been glued to csgo and will be until BF5 I guess.


----------



## spirit

turbodiesel said:


> Playing a lot of FSX recently for flight pratice but other than that I have been glued to csgo and will be until BF5 I guess.


Flight practice? Training to be a pilot?


----------



## Laquer Head

Rocksmith... pretty good tool for guitar, i'm definitely getting use from it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been quite a while since I played it, but I replayed Little Big Adventure 2/Twinson's Odyssey over the last two or three weeks.

It's actually really fun. They have both LBA and LBA2 for sale on Steam.


----------



## turbodiesel

spirit said:


> Flight practice? Training to be a pilot?



Trying to get my pilots license currently so that's a maybe.......


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Rocksmith... pretty good tool for guitar, i'm definitely getting use from it.



I still play Rock Band regularly. Quieter than bringing my drumset to my apartment.


----------



## spirit

turbodiesel said:


> Trying to get my pilots license currently so that's a maybe.......


Fantastic! Good luck!


----------



## Calin

At the moment BF4, Battlefront (the new one) and GTA V.


----------



## Punk

Been playing BF4 quite a lot, loving being a sniper  . I also just discovered battlepacks lol, I had 48...


----------



## beers

Punk said:


> Been playing BF4 quite a lot, loving being a sniper  . I also just discovered battlepacks lol, I had 48...



The 4x XP weekend has been crazy.  I went from Lv.4 to Lv.30 in a single game when using a 200% XP boost on top of it..


----------



## Darren

I'm REALLLYYY bad at Rocket League, but it's so fun I don't even care.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> I'm REALLLYYY bad at Rocket League, but it's so fun I don't even care.



Same here


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Same here



Yeah you do suck.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Yeah you do suck.


I usually end up flying around like a drunk fairy


----------



## RujoKinJal

i have been playing Blade and soul lately


----------



## beers

RujoKinJal said:


> i have been playing Blade and soul lately


How are you liking it?


----------



## RujoKinJal

beers said:


> How are you liking it?



It is my first MMORPG, And i love it.
The system req are super low for a new game, so my old rig handled it like a champ.
I joined a gaming community that my friend runs and our clan is full at lvl 7 right now.
40-60 players all working toward a common goal is pretty sweet.

The graphics and storyline are badass as well. i was sold on the wind walking ability immediately, just fell right in love 

If anyone wants to try it out, i am on the Hajoon server i think. I am not home right now so i am pretty sure that is correct.
Look me up. If you like it i can help you join my clan once we get to Clan lvl8


----------



## Calin

With BF1 being announced I reinstalled BF3 to see how it feels like vs BF4 and Hardline but sadly everything look so damn small at 4K it's almost unplayable


----------



## RujoKinJal

Has anyone picked up the new MASTERS OF Orion game on steam??


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Little bit of Witcher 3, little bit of Bloodborne, toss in some Stardew Valley.

Okay, A LOT of Stardew Valley.


----------



## C4C

Lot's of Euro Truck Simulator (TruckerMP multiplayer), and once again, CS:GO.... Decided to buy it for my new Steam account.... not running any background programs anymore


----------



## Origin Saint

Lots and lots of Fallout 4 lately, as I bloomed into that a bit late.  Rocket League during the breaks of Fallout.  Sleep in the breaks of those two, and going to work in the breaks of everything else 

So stoked for Civ VI, I'm contemplating the deluxe edition pre-order with the steam controller.  We'll see if my brain gets the better of me before then


----------



## voyagerfan99

Anything and everything VR related with my Vive!


----------



## Origin Saint

voyagerfan99 said:


> Anything and everything VR related with my Vive!



Dude, I've been noticing that you're going through demo after demo after demo and Job Simulator.  Started getting mildly concerned the other day, are you experiencing dizziness outside of VR? 

That stuff looks so damn fun though, too bad I can't bring myself to spend $800 at the moment


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> Dude, I've been noticing that you're going through demo after demo after demo and Job Simulator. Started getting mildly concerned the other day, are you experiencing dizziness outside of VR?


No dizziness. I start to get a minor headache from eye strain if I play too long, so I take a break here and there.



Origin Saint said:


> That stuff looks so damn fun though, too bad I can't bring myself to spend $800 at the moment


See if you can find a friend or friend of a friend that has one, or your local Microsoft store to try it out!


----------



## Intel_man

I wonder if there's those gun holder things for VR kinda like how they have it for the PS4. That would be sweet to have that tied to the Vive in those FPS games.


----------



## porterjw

Finished the main story to FO4. Sided with Institute since it seemed the best option, plus, well...<not inserting spoiler>...

Wanted to give it a rest afterwards before doing end-game stuff, so I loaded up Life Is Strange (purchased the whole kaboodle when it was on sale a while back). Played Episode 1 in one sitting and am 100% smitten with the story. If the next 4 Episodes are even remotely as good, Squeenix has yet another game firmly in their Win column.

Also, the soundtrack so far is awesomesauce! Need to find me a copy of it!


----------



## voyagerfan99

porterjw said:


> Wanted to give it a rest afterwards before doing end-game stuff, so I loaded up Life Is Strange (purchased the whole kaboodle when it was on sale a while back). Played Episode 1 in one sitting and am 100% smitten with the story. If the next 4 Episodes are even remotely as good, Squeenix has yet another game firmly in their Win column.


Dude, LIS is an awesome game with some awesome replayability to it. You're in for a treat the rest of the episodes!


----------



## Origin Saint

porterjw said:


> Wanted to give it a rest afterwards before doing end-game stuff, so I loaded up Life Is Strange (purchased the whole kaboodle when it was on sale a while back). Played Episode 1 in one sitting and am 100% smitten with the story. If the next 4 Episodes are even remotely as good, Squeenix has yet another game firmly in their Win column.
> 
> Also, the soundtrack so far is awesomesauce! Need to find me a copy of it!



After playing that game, it managed to make it into my all-time favorites.  That right there is some badass storytelling without much competition.  TellTales games are childs play compared to that masterpiece.


----------



## Darren

Overwatch and Rocket League


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Overwatch


Bwa ha ha.  in b4 crack addiction


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Bwa ha ha.  in b4 crack addiction


2late


----------



## spirit

Playing through the first races in Forza Motorsport 6 on Windows 10!


----------



## Geoff

Team Fortress 2 is what I play 99% of the time


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Team Fortress 2 is what I play 99% of the time


You'd probably like Overwatch then!


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> You'd probably like Overwatch then!


I've heard that from a few people, I'll have to give it a shot!


----------



## Intel_man

I use to play TF2... before it went all hat simulator on everyone.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> I use to play TF2... before it went all hat simulator on everyone.


You can still play the same as before, I mean you could say the same thing about CSGO and knives that people have.


----------



## Intel_man

Well... the amount of unbalanced weapon releases ruined the game. The last time the game was balanced I would say was the patch before the Scout Update.

When it went free 2 play, it opened the flood gates for all the 12 year old xbox kids.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> You'd probably like Overwatch then!





Geoff said:


> I've heard that from a few people, I'll have to give it a shot!



one of us...
one of us..
one of us..



Intel_man said:


> When it went free 2 play, it opened the flood gates for all the 12 year old xbox kids.


This is nonsensical. 

I played the game exclusively as a "free2play xbox kiddie" and before long was consistently better than alot of the "real" players that bought it. I eventually spent money on the game too, one of the very few games I've ever done a micro transaction on. Going F2P probably saved that game from dying a couple years ago and brought in a whole influx of players, many of whom probably spent money on it that wouldn't have otherwise with the paywall of initial purchase (myself included). 

Overwatch is lyfe though, TF2 has run its course for me. I loved it when I played it.


----------



## Intel_man

There was a huge player base for TF2 before it went f2p. The skill level dropped when it went f2p.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Playing through the first races in Forza Motorsport 6 on Windows 10!


Kind of an old post but I was just checking out this thread and your post made my try it out. First time playing a Forza game, never owned an Xbox.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> Kind of an old post but I was just checking out this thread and your post made my try it out. First time playing a Forza game, never owned an Xbox.


What'd you think?  I haven't played Apex yet but have played all of the other ones


----------



## spirit

beers said:


> What'd you think?  I haven't played Apex yet but have played all of the other ones


To be honest it's a lot like the other Forza Motorsport games I've played. The tracks are very similar, the cars are quite similar too but of course there are new cars available now that have come out since FM5 and FM4. The menus are different of course and it's now available on Windows. I think it's a good game but it is quite similar to FM4 and FM3 which are the other FM games I own. FM3 and FM4 are very similar in terms of actual gameplay with FM4 having a few extra fancy bits.


----------



## Punk

Been playing a lot of Theme Hospital (giveaway on Origin) AoE II and C&C Red Alert 2. Yup I'm on vacation on my laptop so no "better graphics" games 

I'll probably play some more Rust in the times to come though!


----------



## Calin

Well I tried out Forza but my game pad is not compatible with it and I really hate using the keyboard. Guess I'll buy a 360 controller to try it out.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Well I tried out Forza but my game pad is not compatible with it and I really hate using the keyboard. Guess I'll buy a 360 controller to try it out.


What controller do you have? I'm kind of surprised you have one that isn't based off the 360 architecture. My controller is an off brand one from Amazon but it's detected and functions as a 360 controller.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> What controller do you have? I'm kind of surprised you have one that isn't based off the 360 architecture. My controller is an off brand one from Amazon but it's detected and functions as a 360 controller.


I don't remember its name, it's something very cheap.


----------



## Punk

Spent three hours on ARK yesterday, and started a tribe


----------



## C4C

Lots of CS:GO and just started getting into The Forest, though without a GPU it's quite unplayable (720p, all minimum settings and legacy GPU options)

Downloaded the Forza 6 Apex beta and will hook up my Logitech wheel ASAP when the RX 480 arrives..


----------



## Calin

I never liked CS games. How can a shooter where you can't even ADS with your gun be so popular?


----------



## Geoff

I've been playing a lot of Overwatch, Left 4 Dead 2, and Team Fortress 2.  I've been into modded L4D2 games where you have up to 12 infected vs 12 survivors (bots).


----------



## Origin Saint

Closing in on 200 hours in Fallout 4 (going through Far Harbor now, and building my epic finale settlement), Rocket League and Overwatch with some friends.  Also working on getting some time in on Witcher II so I can play the third.


----------



## Punk

Is anybody playing ARK Survival? I have a tribe with about 12 people if you're interested to join!


----------



## Laquer Head

Heavy into Witcher 3 -Wild Hunt now, got my GTX1080 and its impossible to not get sucked into this game~!!!


----------



## Calin

Laquer Head said:


> Heavy into Witcher 3 -Wild Hunt now, got my GTX1080 and its impossible to not get sucked into this game~!!!


Never played it. How is it? I'm kinda bored of playing Battlefield all day, I wanna play something different.


----------



## Darren

Punk said:


> Is anybody playing ARK Survival? I have a tribe with about 12 people if you're interested to join!


I got it for like 12 bucks but still haven't really tried out it after being destroyed by a giant snake.


----------



## Punk

Darren said:


> I got it for like 12 bucks but still haven't really tried out it after being destroyed by a giant snake.


being in a tribe helps a lot, I mean, so much fun riding Triceratops, Velociraptors etc


----------



## Laquer Head

Calin said:


> Never played it. How is it? I'm kinda bored of playing Battlefield all day, I wanna play something different.



It's fantastic in my eyes, its visually stunning and if you enjoy heavy story and exploration, its definitely worth a play.

Im not much into shooters, so this high quality RPG is such a welcomed change from the sea of shooters on the market.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> I got it for like 12 bucks but still haven't really tried out it after being destroyed by a giant snake.


That pretty much describes my experience too.  Spawned a couple of times and got insta chomped by some raptors.  RIP


----------



## Origin Saint

Punk said:


> Is anybody playing ARK Survival? I have a tribe with about 12 people if you're interested to join!





Darren said:


> I got it for like 12 bucks but still haven't really tried out it after being destroyed by a giant snake.





beers said:


> That pretty much describes my experience too. Spawned a couple of times and got insta chomped by some raptors. RIP


Looks interesting, but honestly looks like a Rust clone + dinosaurs.  My only experiences in these kinds of multiplayer always-on survival games, is my shit gets destroyed and looted and I get frequently killed, when my only real goal is to survive on my own or with a few friends.  I typically never participate in PVP in these kinds of games (Runescape, WoW, Rust, etc...).



Laquer Head said:


> Heavy into Witcher 3 -Wild Hunt now, got my GTX1080 and its impossible to not get sucked into this game~!!!


Just started The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings the other day after reaching 200 hours in Fallout 4 (finished main quest + Far Harbor).  I tried the first one, but it is so difficult to bear to play, I just watched a summary video instead.  The second is good so far (about 2.5 hours in), but I have to take it slow in these large of games.  I get easily overwhelmed in RPGs with lots of freedom, side quests and tons of gameplay mechanics to learn, and it kills the experience for me.  But so far, so good.  Can't wait to play the third (I have it + expansion pass), but I don't want to miss out on the experience of the second


----------



## Darren

About to dive back into Rust with this XP update. Pretty excited for it, been waiting on it for probably 6+ months now.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> About to dive back into Rust with this XP update. Pretty excited for it, been waiting on it for probably 6+ months now.









Okay.... I may only be able to play at 30FPS on all low settings in 720p, but I'm going to have to check this out. I haven't played Rust in over 2 months..


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> Okay.... I may only be able to play at 30FPS on all low settings in 720p, but I'm going to have to check this out. I haven't played Rust in over 2 months..



https://playrust.com/devblog-100/


----------



## C4C

That's awesome! Didn't know you could fish either... I've missed 10 updates now, and being crucial to the XP system, I'm really behind lol


----------



## Darren

About to go on a ... walk.... outside. *shudders* To play Pokemon Go with my brother.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> where you can't even ADS


The aug and similar T side weapon have ADS (krieg?).

Honestly who cares about who can toggle ADS faster if you have sufficient aim.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> About to go on a ... walk.... outside. *shudders* To play Pokemon Go with my brother.


What team are you on?


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> What team are you on?


Level 4 so don't have one yet.


----------



## Calin

I've been playing a lot of GTA V recently so I decided to go back to IV for a bit. Better than V in a lot of ways actually


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> I've been playing a lot of GTA V recently so I decided to go back to IV for a bit. *Better than V in a lot of ways actually*


Are you sure you're playing IV?...


----------



## Calin

Origin Saint said:


> Are you sure you're playing IV?...


Umm... yea. Everything feels more realistic. I just wish the map was bigger, but for a 2008 game it isn't bad at all.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I've been playing a lot of GTA V recently so I decided to go back to IV for a bit. Better than V in a lot of ways actually


I think GTA IV is a lot better than GTA V.  I've mentioned this a few times before, but I really don't like how you need to have a lot of time invested in GTA V to make it fun when playing multiplayer.  IMO, multiplayer is the best part about GTA, and when you are someone who doesn't play much you are constantly getting run over and killed by people in unbreakable cars and trucks.  What I like about GTA IV is everyone is on the same level when they join a game, and your only real option is to steal cars that everyone else in the server has the same chance at getting.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> I think GTA IV is a lot better than GTA V.  I've mentioned this a few times before, but I really don't like how you need to have a lot of time invested in GTA V to make it fun when playing multiplayer.  IMO, multiplayer is the best part about GTA, and when you are someone who doesn't play much you are constantly getting run over and killed by people in unbreakable cars and trucks.  What I like about GTA IV is everyone is on the same level when they join a game, and your only real option is to steal cars that everyone else in the server has the same chance at getting.


I tried MP in IV and found it even worse than V. I'm gonna finish the SP missions then go back to V or find some mods to have fun with.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Are you sure you're playing IV?...


What, you don't like driving on bars of soap, 20 FPS on a high end gaming computer 8 years after launch, and viewing the entire game through a used coffee filter? 

Whaaaa....?


----------



## C4C

GTA IV and V both have their strengths and weaknesses...

I like GTA IV for the grungy "Honey Badger doesn't give a sh*t" city feel.
GTA V for the refined graphics, performance, and expansive multiplayer.


----------



## Calin

C4C said:


> GTA IV and V both have their strengths and weaknesses...


True. I like GTA 4 for the better physics in general and longer story, and GTA 5 for the bigger map and the 3 characters system. I personally don't care about MP in GTA games.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> True. I like GTA 4 for the better physics in general and longer story, and GTA 5 for the bigger map and the 3 characters system. I personally don't care about MP in GTA games.


That's the best part about GTA, as long as you aren't in a server with cheaters.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> That's the best part about GTA, as long as you aren't in a server with cheaters.


But GTA started as a SP game.


----------



## Origin Saint

Calin said:


> But GTA started as a SP game.


LOL so did Call of Duty.


----------



## Intel_man

Battlefield 1942 was always a MP game.


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> Battlefield 1942 was always a MP game.


My b, was thinking of MoH.  Fixed my post lol.


----------



## Punk

Calin said:


> But GTA started as a SP game.


I really don't see the point you're trying to make...


----------



## Laquer Head

I stopped playing GTA online after the last update and banning of all the modders dropping money bags.. I dont like working for my cash in GTA


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> I stopped playing GTA online after the last update and banning of all the modders dropping money bags.. I dont like working for my cash in GTA


I don't work for cash either.  Why do you need cash?  Just steal cars and drive them around.


----------



## Laquer Head

I like driving all the super cars and military vehicles, but my mod-panel doesn't play well with the Online..usually system sees it and knocks me off


----------



## C4C

CS:GO.. got back into streaming.. It's fun I admit, but boring with no viewers and a crappy quality stream haha. 

I can't wait to play other games and have everything run smooth with dedicated graphics... *sigh*


----------



## Intel_man

I got back into playing War Thunder with a few friends.


----------



## Calin

Got my new wheel today. Project cars is awesome!


----------



## Intel_man

Project Cars is terrible.


----------



## C4C

Intel_man said:


> Project Cars is terrible.



Assetto Corsa is much better as far as handling and sounds go.


----------



## Intel_man

I'm having stuttering issues with Assetto Corsa atm. I need to get on their forums and talk to the devs about it.

No other game's doing it.


----------



## Neo31511

Currently right now, I'm working on Disgaea 5 on the PS4, GTA5 and Fallout 4 on the Xbox One, and on my phone I'm working on my Lifeless game. But I do like keeping it fresh and when I get downtime to play between studying and work and life as a whole.


----------



## Origin Saint

Decided to fire up a single-player story game today, so I chose Rise of the Tomb Raider, the sequel to that recent reboot of the franchise.  I really enjoyed the reboot, and so far, this one is following suit nicely.  Big open areas to explore and find collectibles in the form of relics that teach you things of the past.  Lots of nice weapon upgrades and skill upgrades and equipment upgrades with reasonable resource requirements.  Graphics are pretty damn good too.  Not to mention I've had a thing for Lara Croft since a wee lad.  Adventurous brunette with a British accent just seems to strike a chord in me or something 

Looking forward to seeing this games story through.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Decided to fire up a single-player story game today, so I chose Rise of the Tomb Raider, the sequel to that recent reboot of the franchise.  I really enjoyed the reboot, and so far, this one is following suit nicely.  Big open areas to explore and find collectibles in the form of relics that teach you things of the past.  Lots of nice weapon upgrades and skill upgrades and equipment upgrades with reasonable resource requirements.  Graphics are pretty damn good too.  Not to mention I've had a thing for Lara Croft since a wee lad.  Adventurous brunette with a British accent just seems to strike a chord in me or something
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this games story through.



I think I snagged Tomb Raider on sale for a few bucks or ended up with it somehow. In any event, I should definitely give it a shot. Think I've played it once.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I think I snagged Tomb Raider on sale for a few bucks or ended up with it somehow. In any event, I should definitely give it a shot. Think I've played it once.


Personally, I love these new ones.  They did everything right in my book, aside from trying to cash in on adding a shoddy multiplayer that no one should play anyway.  The collectibles are neat and done well and the stories are great.  Totally worth playing I think.


----------



## Punk

So I came back on ARK after a two days stop... Apparently our tribe which was pretty big got completely wiped. Russian on the public server made a huge alliances and decided to wipe every other tribe. Oh well, that's an opportunity to play another game :/


----------



## ian

Piano Tiles 2 on my phone, it wrecked the tendons in my wrist.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

Freecell on my Phone

Buy my Skyfactory world is running at home with a quarry going


----------



## Laquer Head

ian said:


> Piano Tiles 2 on my phone, *it wrecked the tendons in my wrist*.



Be honest... it wasn't the games fault, was it!!!!


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Be honest... it wasn't the games fault, was it!!!!


Quit dickin' around.


----------



## ian

Laquer Head said:


> Be honest... it wasn't the games fault, was it!!!!


Nah it happened straight after playing one of the more difficult rounds of piano tiles 2
I had to uninstall the game.


----------



## Laquer Head

ian said:


> Nah it happened straight after playing one of the more difficult rounds of piano tiles 2
> I had to uninstall the game.



Well...that shut me up......


----------



## punamed

I will be playing some Team Fortress Classic as soon as I can get steam to work.


----------



## C4C

Nothing. Maybe some point-and-clicks or platform games here on my laptop...

PC got packed up tonight and I'll be without using it until the 5th or 6th.... and then I'm out of town for 4-5 days!


----------



## Darren

Downloading this at the moment.

https://www.battlefield.com/beta


----------



## Darren

Forza Horizon 3 is awesome. Except for the performance.


----------



## Shlouski

Anyone on here play SC2 arcade games?

I'm addicted to Starbattle, 2 teams of 6 vs 6, 9 different upgradeable ships with different abilities, fighting in space, very important to work together as a team, destroy all enemy ships or base to win, but the community is starting to die off.


----------



## Laquer Head

Playing through Witcher 3 again, on highest difficulty now and trying out all kinds of sweet mods this time through.. Running 12 mods right now, and its pretty fun!


----------



## Punk

Well some of you have seen my videos lately, dicovered Elite Dangerous last month and been binge playing ever since. The game is hard when you start, it's a space ship simulator so you need to set your keys for different purposes but once you master it, the game has so many layers it's incredible. You can be an explorer, trader or fighter (yes, spaceship fights!). And your playground is the galaxy in 1:1 scale. I'm shaping my spaceship for a long exploration toward the middle of the galaxy (22K light years from our solar system).

I recently bought the DLC Horizon that allows planetary landings (on basically most of planets) and with the use of an SRV you can have fun on any planet (of course you can also look for materials and other stuff). The sights are breathtaking, the game is an absolute masterpiece. There is a huge community and the devs actually work with the community. Here are some screens:




























One of the rare games that i've played 3 hours and 30 min without getting bored. Also playing with a friend is fun as hell and my mate is helping me a lot in the game. If any of you is interested in playing this game or is already playing it let me know, it's the best 50€ (game + dlc) I spent on any video game.


----------



## Origin Saint

Punk said:


> One of the rare games that i've played 3 hours and 30 min without getting bored. Also playing with a friend is fun as hell and my mate is helping me a lot in the game. If any of you is interested in playing this game or is already playing it let me know, it's the best 50€ (game + dlc) I spent on any video game.


Gunna be honest.  I bought that game ages ago, and just felt like it had an absolutely impossible learning curve to just start doing anything meaningful.  Plus I feel like it would be infinitely more fun with a flight stick, which I don't have.

I've mostly been playing Rocket League lately.  Got a few games of Civ V in lately to primer my experience in a few weeks with Civ VI.  Started the BioShock 1 Remaster on Survivor difficulty with Vita-Chambers off a week or more ago, but haven't gotten motivated to play it much yet.  Still slowly making progress in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (Human Revolution took me forever to finish too).  

Also started Fallout 4 back up to experience the Nuka-World DLC.  It's not _bad_, but it isn't amazing either.  I'm pretty disappointed in the DLCs overall with this Fallout.  Saying that the workshop system was completely optional, then making the overwhelming majority of DLCs be only about that or focus on that, is a bit underhanded, I think.  Still an good game, just not a great _Fallout_ game.


----------



## Punk

Origin Saint said:


> Gunna be honest.  I bought that game ages ago, and just felt like it had an absolutely impossible learning curve to just start doing anything meaningful.  Plus I feel like it would be infinitely more fun with a flight stick, which I don't have.


It's one of those games for people who are willing to commit a little bit of time to learning. It's definitely aimed for adults, hence why mastering it ain't easy. I don't use a flight stick but many do and yes apparently it's fun too. There are tons of tutorials to help you at the beginning on Youtube. The first 50 hours more or less are you learning and making money and buying new ship. 

It's worth the time.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

@Punk I love ED, got 200+ hours in it total. Haven't bought Horizons yet, still a bit pissed about it being a separate DLC, but I've got a Ferdie and I like doing bounty hunting and power expansion missions with a group from Reddit.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've gotten back into my Oblivion kick. I've never gotten very far or beaten the game before, so I'm gonna play through it and then play Skyrim.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> @Punk I love ED, got 200+ hours in it total. Haven't bought Horizons yet, still a bit pissed about it being a separate DLC, but I've got a Ferdie and I like doing bounty hunting and power expansion missions with a group from Reddit.



Haha nice, we should play sometimes. Got my ASP a couple of days ago, engineering it right now for better exploration


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> Haha nice, we should play sometimes. Got my ASP a couple of days ago, engineering it right now for better exploration


Sent you a Steam request.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> Sent you a Steam request.



I'll connect tomorrow


----------



## Origin Saint

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've gotten back into my Oblivion kick. I've never gotten very far or beaten the game before, so I'm gonna play through it and then play Skyrim.


Oblivion is by far my favorite Elder Scrolls game overall.  Downside being is that it suffers from some serious combat stiffness and general controls issues compared to most modern games or even some from it's release year.  Still, an amazing game all around.  Hopefully someday I can grit my teeth and experience Morrowind all the way through.


----------



## Lucisss30061

FFXIV(FINAL FANTASY XIV)


----------



## RujoKinJal

Has anyone picked up the new Masters of Orion game?


----------



## Origin Saint

@Darren 






#Bae


----------



## Darren

I still don't have a GTR somehow. Guess I'm now obligated to show one of my cars. 

*launches Forza*


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I still don't have a GTR somehow. Guess I'm now obligated to show one of my cars.
> 
> *launches Forza*


I'm disappointed in the quality of that in-game shot...

Also, I didn't unlock a GT-R in the Autoshow until I had completely upgraded one of the festivals, I'm starting to think you unlock more and more each time you upgrade the locations.  I did notice that the challenge to photograph all the cars said there was 400+ cars available 

I was basically sticking to a Nissan Skyline GT-R, and an Acura RSX for most of my races up to now.


----------



## Laquer Head

Can't recall if I asked..and I looked back a few pages..anyhow

Has anyone here played 'Obduction'?

I was a quite into Myst and Riven back in the day and this game looks to be from the same studio..been contemplating grabbing it on Steam, but wanted some opinions here, if any?


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> Can't recall if I asked..and I looked back a few pages..anyhow
> 
> Has anyone here played 'Obduction'?
> 
> I was a quite into Myst and Riven back in the day and this game looks to be from the same studio..been contemplating grabbing it on Steam, but wanted some opinions here, if any?


My argument would be, they made Myst and Riven, both of which were pretty incredible, and the teaser looks like this:





I'd say it's a pretty safe bet to buy it, honestly.  Now I'm interested as well even.


----------



## Laquer Head

Origin Saint said:


> My argument would be, they made Myst and Riven, both of which were pretty incredible, and the teaser looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it's a pretty safe bet to buy it, honestly.  Now I'm interested as well even.



Man, I definitely enjoyed those other games.... I might take the plunge.. its like $30 CAD

EDIT: Bought it...LOL.. Downloading now!! (I'm so weak)


----------



## Laquer Head

UPDATE: We played for 3 hours today and its pretty damn fun, addictive and actually makes you think..


----------



## mistersprinkles

Playing Gears of War 4. Also playing the latest Hitman. Occasional Overwatch when I want to feel bad about myself and get my butt handed to me over and over.


----------



## porterjw

Laquer Head said:


> Playing through Witcher 3 again, on highest difficulty now and trying out all kinds of sweet mods this time through.. Running 12 mods right now, and its pretty fun!



Bought it a few months ago when Sony had their huge sale. Looks amazing. Been putting off playing it for too long. Just may load it up tonight!


----------



## Laquer Head

porterjw said:


> Bought it a few months ago when Sony had their huge sale. Looks amazing. Been putting off playing it for too long. Just may load it up tonight!



Well, I played it through twice now (main game) and the 2 DLC (once each) and I still want to try again to get a 3rd different ending.

Its very well done, alot of fun, and rich storyline.

There are a ton of mods and addons too if you're into modding your games, one in particular redoes the whole game and tweaks textures, shadows and just gives the base game a crazy visual overhaul.


----------



## Laquer Head

Mantic0re said:


> I like card games



Blackjack..Poker....


----------



## Geoff

Mantic0re said:


> I like card games


You must have a beastly PC to play solitaire.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> You must have a beastly PC to play solitaire.



Isn't that what XEON's are for?


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> Isn't that what XEON's are for?


Paging @Intel_man...


----------



## Laquer Head

Origin Saint said:


> Paging @Intel_man...



Screw that guy, I hear he kicks puppies and dumpster dives behind Chinese restaurants


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Screw that guy, I hear he kicks puppies and dumpster dives behind Chinese restaurants


These items sound suspiciously related..


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> These items sound suspiciously related..


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Screw that guy, I hear he kicks puppies and dumpster dives behind Chinese restaurants


Doing that is probably a lot more enjoyable than playing games on Intel Integrated... so...


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Doing that is probably a lot more enjoyable than playing games on Intel Integrated... so...



That was a dark chapter I care not to relive....


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just learned last night that a new Mirror's Edge game was released this summer. Bought an Origin key on G2A for under $30 so now I'm playing that on and off.


----------



## Darren

Skyrim Special Edition. Got it for free since I had the Legendary Edition, although I've never even touched the DLC. Getting way more wrapped up in the game that I expected, and it looks amazing actually. Very clean and consistent graphics and the new lighting system changes the entire feel of the game. Runs great too, way better than Fallout 4 and looks better too. Running maxed at 1440p on my 390, usually 60 locked.


----------



## Agent Smith

Just installed BF2142 last night from the Revive Project. Damn what memories! Haven't played that since 10 years ago! Still a game that holds up today.

https://bl2142.co/


----------



## fjjbnjn

Been playing a lot of rainbow six siege with friends recently. Great fun.


----------



## Motorcharge

Fallout 4, Battlefield 1 and 4 mostly.

I was playing WoW again and having a blast with Legion til I got stuck with the loading screen issue and quit over it. They finally acknowledged it recently so hopefully they'll fix it soon.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I have been trying to get into BF1 but I find it very meh


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Finally bought Witcher 3 during the Steam sale, got the GOTY edition. Really loving it so far!


----------



## Wynston

Age of empires 2 HD edition on steam. One of the great RTS games out there.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Finally bought Witcher 3 during the Steam sale, got the GOTY edition. Really loving it so far!


I have a... ahem.... copy of Witcher 3 but I've never gotten myself into it. I feel like if I paid for it in a wholesome manner I'd actually be motivated to play it. Might give it a swing.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Wynston said:


> Age of empires 2 HD edition on steam. One of the great RTS games out there.


Yes!


Darren said:


> I have a... ahem.... copy of Witcher 3 but I've never gotten myself into it. I feel like if I paid for it in a wholesome manner I'd actually be motivated to play it. Might give it a swing.


$30 for GOTY edition


----------



## mistersprinkles

I really tried to like Witcher 3 but SOO MANY CUTSCENES and they're so long... ugh... couldn't take it any more.


----------



## C4C

Became a Moderator on a Minecraft Farming server. Don't ask, it's quite a bit of fun managing people lol. 

Got back into Steam thanks to the winter sale and picked up both Portal 1 & 2, ATS (already had Euro Truck Sim 2), and the DiRT Rally Collection. Can't wait to get home and hook my wheel up for some DiRT Rally action


----------



## speedyink

Replaying Final Fantasy VII on PS1 so I can play through Crisis Core on the PSP.


----------



## porterjw

Just played through Life is Strange the past 4 days.

Mind. Thoroughly. Blown. Seriously, wow... 

#TeamChloe4Life


----------



## ian

Real Racing 3 on iphone


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Factorio has consumed way more time than I anticipated


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Factorio has consumed way more time than I anticipated


I'm afraid to try that because I feel like it would consume my soul. Most of my 140ish hours in Cities Skylines is spent optimizing traffic flow and roadways so this game would probably scratch a similar itch.


----------



## Origin Saint

porterjw said:


> Just played through Life is Strange the past 4 days.
> 
> Mind. Thoroughly. Blown. Seriously, wow...
> 
> #TeamChloe4Life


My second favorite gaming experience in existence.  Life is Strange was a damn masterpiece.

I recently found some of my older PC disk based games I would play on our shitty E-Machines computer when I was little back on AOL and nonsense.

Been screwing around on some of those.  Gex (1999), Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (2002), School Tycoon (2003), Pac-Man World 2 (2003), Zoo Tycoon Complete Collection (2003).

Never played PC much in those days, but these games have some incredible memories.  Especially Zoo Tycoon and Harry Potter, I played those things over and over again.

Also, bought Doom (2016) on Steam last week.  Beat that in a few days, been getting collectibles and playing the multiplayer.  It's a really solid game, but I don't think I could have justified a full $60+ retail.

Of course, some carball too...


----------



## Punk

Well since I've read both your comments I bought the whole pack of Life Is Strange. Will check it out later. I also bouhgt This War of Mine.


----------



## Laquer Head

OMG..just played some GTA online for an hour.. got completely ruined by the kiddies!!,.,oh well shit is still fun!


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Right now? BeamNG Drive.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> OMG..just played some GTA online for an hour.. got completely ruined by the kiddies!!,.,oh well shit is still fun!


Hahahaha yeah. That game's hilarious though. When you get a full crew to do heists, it's great fun and super nice way to grind for some cash.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Hahahaha yeah. That game's hilarious though. When you get a full crew to do heists, it's great fun and super nice way to grind for some cash.


I logged in a bit ago and within 5 minutes found a modder that loaded me up with 11 million in dropped briefcases on top of the MAZE bank tower...he even left me a helicopter to take.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> I logged in a bit ago and within 5 minutes found a modder that loaded me up with 11 million in dropped briefcases on top of the MAZE bank tower...he even left me a helicopter to take.


 On Console that never happens.... well excluding back in 2014 when we found a loophole and modded in billions of dollars


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> On Console that never happens.... well excluding back in 2014 when we found a loophole and modded in billions of dollars


Thats not true at all, on PS4 I see vids all the time of modded lobbies and significant cash drops.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

C4C said:


> Became a Moderator on a Minecraft Farming server. Don't ask, it's quite a bit of fun managing people lol.
> 
> Got back into Steam thanks to the winter sale and picked up both Portal 1 & 2, ATS (already had Euro Truck Sim 2), and the DiRT Rally Collection. Can't wait to get home and hook my wheel up for some DiRT Rally action


 That sounds like quite a bit of fun... PM me the server ?


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Thats not true at all, on PS4 I see vids all the time of modded lobbies and significant cash drops.


well i have never been in one surprisingly


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I logged in a bit ago and within 5 minutes found a modder that loaded me up with 11 million in dropped briefcases on top of the MAZE bank tower...he even left me a helicopter to take.


Hahaha, I try to be subtle with those money bags. I never ask in chat as that probably gets logged by Rockstar. I just circle around him until he starts dropping bags on me. 

Probably will still get banned for it, but w/e. You get 3 strikes anyways. Might as well use 2 of them. Remember, to uh... buy things with it. Rockstar can take away your money... but they don't delete items from your character.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Hahaha, I try to be subtle with those money bags. I never ask in chat as that probably gets logged by Rockstar. I just circle around him until he starts dropping bags on me.
> 
> Probably will still get banned for it, but w/e. You get 3 strikes anyways. Might as well use 2 of them. Remember, to uh... buy things with it. Rockstar can take away your money... but they don't delete items from your character.


I never ask either, I seem to just run into these modder kiddies that like to give me shit..

Half my cars and both office and home were purchased with dropped moneys!! lol

I don't know if briefcases are the new thing, but they never drop money bags anymore for me, just brown briefcases with like 20K in each


----------



## Intel_man

Yea that's what I meant. The briefcases. Those are great.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Yea that's what I meant. The briefcases. Those are great.


Yesterday night one guy was dropping clones of people as 'money sacks'

He cloned 4 different players who were in the area, including mine and it was hilarious, scooping up players as money! Never seen that before till last night


----------



## Intel_man

Hahahaha that sounds amazing. The only thing I didn't like gta online recently was their idea of snow. At first, I thought my game was corrupt and was missing textures... but then it dropped on me that it was a snowy edition for the holidays. It looked like shit and made the driving absolutely annoying for heists.


----------



## Laquer Head

I completely agree, I played 2 times during that snow shit, and my system was unhappy


----------



## Darren

If people ever said "free money" in chat I'd say sure and more often than I expected I'd suddenly have cash spawned on me. Even if Rockstar did check chat they'd have to ban way too many people. 

I had a friend that did a decent amount of money spawning and I never had any issues receiving the money or getting in trouble for being in private servers with him racking up millions in minutes. They only go after the people creating the money. They just banned him a few times.  He stopped after his second strike.


----------



## Intel_man

I've seen/heard people who receive money get banned before by Rockstar. It's not as common as the guys who are spawning the money, but there have been cases where it's happened.


----------



## Laquer Head

I have probably been given over 50 million now in hacked money...if they are looking for me...they sure aren't doing a very good job!!


----------



## Darren

That's more than double what I've made (legitimately) in 13 days of playtime... And I spent a lot of time just straight grinding missions. Shows you how messed up the ingame economy is if you can get it that quickly.


----------



## Laquer Head

Totally.. if you approach the online world in gta and just have fun and understand the place is unbalanced and unfair in many ways you'll be okay. Many players take it way to serious and can't handle any deviation from their missions


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Totally.. if you approach the online world in gta and just have fun and understand the place is unbalanced and unfair in many ways you'll be okay. Many players take it way to serious and can't handle any deviation from their missions


Actually looking at the stats again and I think that includes hacked money, which is likely 15+ million. Not sure how it's counted as job income though since most of it was picked up cash.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Actually looking at the stats again and I think that includes hacked money, which is likely 15+ million. Not sure how it's counted as job income though since most of it was picked up cash.


I'm not sure 100% but I was reading a chat one night between people and it seems that some modders can drop cash (money bags or briefcases) that somehow shows up as job income. If thats true then it explains yours and my breakdown alot better.. probably many others too that never did the actual jobs/missions


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> I'm not sure 100% but I was reading a chat one night between people and it seems that some modders can drop cash (money bags or briefcases) that somehow shows up as job income. If thats true then it explains yours and my breakdown alot better.. probably many others too that never did the actual jobs/missions


Makes sense as money bags/briefcases are likely mission assets and would show up as such.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Makes sense as money bags/briefcases are likely mission assets and would show up as such.


Never thought about it like that... totally makes sense!!


----------



## Intel_man

The briefcases are from the deaddrop missions that popup randomly. They're also conveniently 20k when you finish it.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> The briefcases are from the deaddrop missions that popup randomly. They're also conveniently 20k when you finish it.


This is all making sense now...


----------



## Laquer Head

Just played more GTAV ONLINE and some modder had a beach party,  he was literally dropping briefcases for 45 minutes.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Just played more GTAV ONLINE and some modder had a beach party,  he was literally dropping briefcases for 45 minutes.


Looks like I'm re-repurchasing GTA 5.....


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> Looks like I'm re-repurchasing GTA 5.....


LOL!


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> LOL!



Here's the story... I bought at 8 am when it came out, that disk broke. Bought another Gta5 for xbox 360. Then i upgraded to ps4 and bought another gta5 then that disk broke SO I BOUGHT ANOTHER ONE.

THEN THAT ONE BROKE. so i bought one digi copy for pc, THEN ROCKSTAR UNLINKS MY STEAM ACCOUNT FROM MY SOCIAL CLUB... so now i have to buy another one


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> Here's the story... I bought at 8 am when it came out, that disk broke. Bought another Gta5 for xbox 360. Then i upgraded to ps4 and bought another gta5 then that disk broke SO I BOUGHT ANOTHER ONE.
> 
> THEN THAT ONE BROKE. so i bought one digi copy for pc, THEN ROCKSTAR UNLINKS MY STEAM ACCOUNT FROM MY SOCIAL CLUB... so now i have to buy another one


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> View attachment 7879


Is this gonna be a thing now?


----------



## Laquer Head

Good grief.. you and @johnb35 on my bloody case.. I posted it 3 times.. get over it


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Good grief.. you and @johnb35 on my bloody case.. I posted it 3 times.. get over it


It's a thing now...


----------



## Calin

BF1 and Dirt Rally mostly, really enjoying Dirt Rally, but it's pretty hard tbh.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Calin said:


> BF1 and Dirt Rally mostly, really enjoying Dirt Rally, but it's pretty hard tbh.


I play a lot of Dirt 3... I consider myself pretty good


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> BF1 and Dirt Rally mostly, really enjoying Dirt Rally, but it's pretty hard tbh.


How would you rate it as far as racing games go?  I have been tempted to pick it up but am impatiently waiting for iRacing to add dirt mode/tracks/cars


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> How would you rate it as far as racing games go?  I have been tempted to pick it up but am impatiently waiting for iRacing to add dirt mode/tracks/cars


I haven't played that many racing games in the last couple of years. At its core it's good but like I said it's pretty hard and I play it with a controller because when I play with a wheel, the wheel on the screen doesn't match with where the real life wheel is, an it annoys me like crazy. I'd give it a 7.5/10


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> when I play with a wheel, the wheel on the screen doesn't match with where the real life wheel is, an it annoys me like crazy. I'd give it a 7.5/10


What wheel do you have?  A lot of time you can match the turn radius of the wheel settings with the in game wheel to get the correct correlation.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> What wheel do you have?  A lot of time you can match the turn radius of the wheel settings with the in game wheel to get the correct correlation.


I got a Thrustmaster TMX.


----------



## Origin Saint

PSA:  This is how @beers is when playing Overwatch in the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Laquer Head

OH god..just binged on GTA online for like 3 hours..I feel so unproductive.. but on the plus side I was given a modded tank and another 10 million in cash from modders.. lol.


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> OH god..just binged on GTA online for like 3 hours..I feel so unproductive.. but on the plus side I was given a modded tank and another 10 million in cash from modders.. lol.


Damn. Makes me want to hop on and score some cash, sounds like it's even more prevalent than it used to be.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> OH god..just binged on GTA online for like 3 hours..I feel so unproductive.. but on the plus side I was given a modded tank and another 10 million in cash from modders.. lol.


I need to join your game when you get tons of cash. LOL


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Damn. Makes me want to hop on and score some cash, sounds like it's even more prevalent than it used to be.


Yeah, it was bad...got almost non existent for a time (around when the F&F DLC came out) then now, modders are in full force doing all kinds of shenanigans


Intel_man said:


> I need to join your game when you get tons of cash. LOL


You should..we should do a CF member lobby


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, it was bad...got almost non existent for a time (around when the F&F DLC came out) then now, modders are in full force doing all kinds of shenanigans
> 
> You should..we should do a CF member lobby


I'm in.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I'm in.


I'm in as well.  A total of like 10 hours tops in GTA V multiplayer across PC and Xbox One, but I'm down to clown.


----------



## Darren

Finally can show off my insane car collection.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, it was bad...got almost non existent for a time (around when the F&F DLC came out) then now, modders are in full force doing all kinds of shenanigans
> 
> You should..we should do a CF member lobby





Darren said:


> Finally can show off my insane car collection.


Looks like I'm buying GTA V again.....


----------



## Calin

Bought WRC 6 for cheap off G2A because I wanted a rally game that's a bit easier than DiRT Rally. Not disappointed


----------



## C4C

I should log into my old steam acct and get GTA V downloaded (it'll take over 24 hours including DLC).. 

Haven't played it since May 2016..



Calin said:


> BF1 and Dirt Rally mostly, really enjoying Dirt Rally, but it's pretty hard tbh.



I can't go with any vehicle newer than 1980's because they become too powerful. It really does take hours to be able to move onto the next class comfortably 



beers said:


> How would you rate it as far as racing games go?  I have been tempted to pick it up but am impatiently waiting for iRacing to add dirt mode/tracks/cars



Personally, I like it a lot. Graphics are insanely beautiful. Controls have the ability to be realistic. 3 main modes: Rally, Rallycross, and Hillclimb (Pikes Peak). Rally mode is where you wanna spend most of your time, but RC is fun because it's a circuit track haha.. Hillclimb is just way too hard for me. You don't have a co-driver like the standard rally, and there's no mini-map to see which cliffs you might drive off.



Calin said:


> the wheel on the screen doesn't match with where the real life wheel is



turn "Soft Lock" to ON in your wheel settings. I believe that should fix it. Make sure your force feedback is on when you do this so it really does line up and you aren't using 900 degrees for nothing haha


----------



## Laquer Head

C4C said:


> I should log into my old steam acct and get GTA V downloaded (it'll take over 24 hours including DLC)..
> 
> Haven't played it since May 2016...


DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

I downloaded GTA V in like 15 minutes lol.  Got to love 240Mbps down


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> I downloaded GTA V in like 15 minutes lol.  Got to love 240Mbps down


With my connection it takes 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Intel_man

C4C said:


> I should log into my old steam acct and get GTA V downloaded (it'll take over 24 hours including DLC)..
> 
> Haven't played it since May 2016..


If you enjoy the constant bickering between me and @Laquer Head on the forums... be sure to join us for some GTA Online fun.


Laquer Head said:


> DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea what he said. But only that phrase. Don't listen to him in game, he's a grumpy old man.


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> Don't listen to him *ever*, he's *always* grumpy old man.


FTFY


----------



## Calin

I broke the screw hole on my steering wheel a few months ago by tightening it too much but a friend helped me fix it so now I'm back at Project Cars. Still a newb though


----------



## Agent Smith

Just reinstalled GTA Vice City again. My last save state was in '08. LOL I have yet to beat the damn game. I always just cruised around and did some missions. Same with GTA IV. Now I'm focusing on the missions so I have this game conquered under my belt.


----------



## Calin

@Agent Smith The only GTA game I finished so far is V. I started a new save of IV and I'm currently around halfway through it.


----------



## Agent Smith

I haven't played IV in a long time and I know that M$ really screwed up the ability to use your own joypad. Is there a hack or mod that allows you to use your own joypad for IV?


----------



## Darren

Agent Smith said:


> I haven't played IV in a long time and I know that M$ really screwed up the ability to use your own joypad. Is there a hack or mod that allows you to use your own joypad for IV?


Works fine with the 360 controllers, always has AFAIK.


----------



## Agent Smith

Darren said:


> Works fine with the 360 controllers, always has AFAIK.




The USB version? I play this game on PC.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> The USB version? I play this game on PC.


Yes it should work.


----------



## Calin

Agent Smith said:


> I haven't played IV in a long time and I know that M$ really screwed up the ability to use your own joypad. Is there a hack or mod that allows you to use your own joypad for IV?


If it works with the 360 controller, try using the x360ce emulator if you have a different controller.


----------



## Darren

Most controllers these days are picked up and identified by Windows as a 360 controller, even if it's an off brand. Only need to use an emulator if it isn't. Almost all newer games support it natively, I use my controller for numerous games like Rocket League, Witcher 3, GTA V, GTA IV, etc.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Most controllers these days are picked up and identified by Windows as a 360 controller, even if it's an off brand.


you have to be cautious about it though... the proper word to look for is Xinput support.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> you have to be cautious about it though... the proper word to look for is Xinput support.


True, but once you actually hook it up Windows will just straight read it as a 360 controller, even my offbrand one I had did this.


----------



## Intel_man

Yea as soon as it's a Xinput controller, off brand or not, Windows will read it as an Xbox controller.


----------



## Agent Smith

Calin said:


> If it works with the 360 controller, try using the x360ce emulator if you have a different controller.




That sound interesting. I'll try that.


----------



## ramirez

Red Alert3 Command and Conquer and BF4


----------



## Calin

I bought Assetto Corsa last month but didn't play it much since then because it doesn't support using a wheel in the menus. I tried it again recently and I love it! The physics are better than Project Cars.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Loads of Battlefield 1. It's consuming all my spare time, and the best part is that you can't mute people in voice comms so I've been boosting team morale quite a lot.


----------



## Punk

I finally found some time to play another game than Elite Dangerous  (well actually I'm waiting for a friend so we can live stream our departure from a waypoint in exploration).

I have to say, This War Of Mine is pretty damn good!


----------



## Daniel Dukai

Dishonored. I started playing it years ago, not getting very far in it. Now I started playing again, and I love it.


----------



## Punk

Daniel Dukai said:


> Dishonored. I started playing it years ago, not getting very far in it. Now I started playing again, and I love it.



Oh I bought this game but forgot to play it :O


----------



## JLuchinski

Just started Mafia 3, pretty dam good so far, got it on sale for $40 at the last minute which was pretty sweet.


----------



## Punk

Only thing I'll play on your list is AOE3


----------



## lynxamedei

TF2 and world of warcrafts


----------



## Calin

I bought Player Unknown's Battlegrounds. I've been considering buying it for a while and since I feel the need to play some shooters that aren't Battlefield or Battlefront I decided to buy it.


----------



## Agent Smith

Have been playing FSX a lot. I have the yoke and pedals. I want to buy my all time favorite aircraft for FSX the PMDG 737NGX, but I have other computer purchases I'm committed to at the moment. I had the PMDG 737 in FS2004. Flew it everywhere. I have pretty much mastered the ability to fly the ILS manually without using the cheat of the auto pilot APP button. I actually jump in my seat with glee when I see the weather is damn near low visibility. Then I can REALLY practice my ILS approaches. I'm in Europe now via the great journey from Newfoundland to Greenland, then Iceland and over to Scotland. Right now I'm in Warsaw Poland. When I was in Norway and Finland the visibility was pretty poor so I got a chance to practice my ILS landing ability without seeing the runway.  You just depend on your instruments all the way down until about 1000' AGL. (Above Ground Level)

I have also been playing the great, great AIX mod for BF2. AIX is what BF2 should have been. I have been playing BF2 online, but it pisses me off that the hit box for enemy players is so messed up. I practically empty a whole clip trying to kill a dude if he's at a distance. If he's up close it's no problem. In AIX it ain't like that. You aim and tag the target like nothing and theirs head shoots which are nice because I always aim towards the shoulders and head. Another thing that's very discouraging in BF2 multiplayer is the cheaters, stupid players that can use team work, and the sheer lack of strategy. I mean, I was in this one level (can't remember the name ATM) it's the one with howling wolves. And I flanked the enemy to grab their flag and I'm the only one doing it. I do that a lot where I out flank the enemy to get around the front line of bullet spray from the 30 or so other players and capture their flag behind enemy lines so that my team can spawn behind them. But hardly anyone does this. And since there are so many damn players, forget about taking a flag on your own. Just isn't gonna happen. You need team work. Several years ago I had some really good online players that we chatted with using Team Speak and that was awesome. I was garbing a flag all by myself in Zatar Wetlands and I told my mate about enemy there and he came in a jet and bombed them all to shit thereby allowing me to capture that flag. Now THAT is teamwork! LOL! Good times.

I used to be really good in 2142, but after I installed and started playing that again I really suck. LOL As soon as I buy my GTX 1060 I want to install BF3 again. I was really discouraged when I was shooting some enemy and they didn't drop. A friend of mine tells me that must have had perks. IDK. Another thing about that game is you can't fly for shit. I actually need to watch some YouTube videos just to learn to fly a damn helicopter or jet. I don't know why EA made it so damn difficult. It was after that mess I just uninstalled and started to play Battlefield Bad Company II instead. I don't even remember my "Origin" username and password anymore.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> Have been playing FSX a lot. I have the yoke and pedals. I want to buy my all time favorite aircraft for FSX the PMDG 737NGX, but I have other computer purchases I'm committed to at the moment. I had the PMDG 737 in FS2004. Flew it everywhere. I have pretty much mastered the ability to fly the ILS manually without using the cheat of the auto pilot APP button. I actually jump in my seat with glee when I see the weather is damn near low visibility. Then I can REALLY practice my ILS approaches. I'm in Europe now via the great journey from Newfoundland to Greenland, then Iceland and over to Scotland. Right now I'm in Warsaw Poland. When I was in Norway and Finland the visibility was pretty poor so I got a chance to practice my ILS landing ability without seeing the runway. You just depend on your instruments all the way down until about 1000' AGL. (Above Ground Level)


You should get the PMDG 777 and Active Sky Next. Then start simulating emergency procedures for inflight failures.


----------



## Agent Smith

I like the 737. It's what I'm used to and I'm in the process of reading an over 200 page manual on how to fly it properly. In FS2004 when I flew the PMDG 737 I for the most part flew it right, but I knew some of the procedures were off. 

I will be getting Active Sky Next since the weather radar in the PMDG 737 NGX works with it and I've heard good things about Active Sky. Maybe after I fly the 737 around for a while I'll by the trip 7. I'm more of a smaller aircraft aviator though. I particularly like my Lear 45, the CRJ's and Gulfstream's. I loved my Challenger. My great uncle flew Lear's. He passed away a few years ago and was quoted as saying just prior to his passing, " I'm in the Learjet on ILS headed towards the unknown." He actually flew moon rocks somewhere for NASA. I don't know too much about that story though.


----------



## Intel_man

PMDG's 777 has a pretty complete digital emergency checklist feature that you can view on the lower center screen among a few other powerful features. It's pretty sweet.

The throttle lever clips for the CH Throttle Quadrant is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Daniel Dukai

Damn! Last time I played a flight sim I used a joystick.


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> You should get the PMDG 777 and Active Sky Next. Then start simulating emergency procedures for inflight failures.


i have fsx steam adition with iFly 747. no yoke, but i have a joystick that works great. i bought prepar 3d and i have the pmdg 737. its awesome.


----------



## Intel_man

Grantapus said:


> i have fsx steam adition with iFly 747


PMDG just redid their 747 model. You should take a look into it.


----------



## Agent Smith

Intel_man said:


> PMDG's 777 has a pretty complete digital emergency checklist feature that you can view on the lower center screen among a few other powerful features. It's pretty sweet.
> 
> The throttle lever clips for the CH Throttle Quadrant is pretty sweet as well.




I don't need that. This is the yoke I have. http://www.chproducts.com/Flight-Sim-Yoke-v13-d-705.html


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Factorio is ruining consuming my life


----------



## Intel_man

lucasbytegenius said:


> Factorio is ruining consuming my life


It's true.

everytime i play that game, I lose 14 hours straight. So I refrain myself from playing that game often.


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> PMDG just redid their 747 model. You should take a look into it.


sure!


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> PMDG just redid their 747 model. You should take a look into it.


is it for p3d too?


----------



## Intel_man

Yes, but you'd have to choose which one you want to get it for. They're different products on their page. 

P3D: https://www.precisionmanuals.com/pages/product/P3D/744QOTSII.html
FSX: https://www.precisionmanuals.com/pages/product/FSX/744QOTSII.html


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> Yes, but you'd have to choose which one you want to get it for. They're different products on their page.
> 
> P3D: https://www.precisionmanuals.com/pages/product/P3D/744QOTSII.html
> FSX: https://www.precisionmanuals.com/pages/product/FSX/744QOTSII.html


that is veryyyyy expensive lol.


----------



## Intel_man

The PMDG 737 isn't that much cheaper...


----------



## Agent Smith

Yeah... only by $44.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> Yeah... only by $44.


Not the FSX version. It's $20 cheaper.


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> Not the FSX version. It's $20 cheaper.


okay, i will look into it.


----------



## Darren

PUBG is pretty fun, but I'm terribad at it.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> PUBG is pretty fun, but I'm terribad at it.


You never invite me to play


----------



## Intel_man

PUBG runs like ass, but is a pretty fun game.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> PUBG runs like ass, but is a pretty fun game.


What you don't like your framerate tanking to 15 FPS when you're getting shot at, slowing you down so much you can't even respond until you're already dead in a field?

Yup. Das PUBG


----------



## Intel_man

I don't think my game tanks that hard. It just constantly hovers in the 35-48 fps range regardless of the setting I choose. Occasionally when there's no one around it hits around 70fps.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I don't think my game tanks that hard. It just constantly hovers in the 35-48 fps range regardless of the setting I choose. Occasionally when there's no one around it hits around 70fps.


390 vs 1080.


Hmmm. Wonder why? 

I'm usually 30-50 just few odd dips down to pretty low. Particularly if I'm getting shot at or shooting... which kinda sucks.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Hmmm. Wonder why?


Sounds like you need to join #teamgreen and buy a 1080ti. 

Do you get those fps dips even at super low settings?


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Sounds like you need to join #teamgreen and buy a 1080ti.
> 
> Do you get those fps dips even at super low settings?


Haven't messed with it too much. Settings defaulted to all ultra but I bumped most things to high and it still seems about the same.


----------



## Intel_man

Have you observed your fps lately? Preferably since the latest patch that dropped like last week? 

I found the FPS performance to be slightly more stable and higher on the low end.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'm selling my RX 480 on ebay during the mining craze so I've been playing with my old GTX 660, surprisingly I haven't dipped below 30fps while playing PUBG on the lowest settings.


----------



## beers

lucasbytegenius said:


> surprisingly I haven't dipped below 30fps while playing PUBG on the lowest settings.


Yeah it doesn't seem to care much about GPU.  This 2 GB 7770 plays similarly to the Radeon 290 that was before it, although this G3258 isn't giving the experience any favors.


----------



## Intel_man

The game itself just runs like poo no matter what you throw at it. The devs need to optimize it, that's all.


----------



## white52

I like to play overwatch most of the time,but not forgeting to play pubg, rocket leagua, windlands, killing floor 2 and rocksmith


----------



## Motorcharge

Mostly PUBG and still some BF4.
Have been playing Doom MP a lot here the last week or so since I found out they gave out the expansions for free. Nice to see that there's a decent amount of players on it now. I really liked the MP before but almost no one was playing it.


----------



## Darren

PUBG when it's not booting me off the server. 

Seriously though that game strikes so many good chords for me, and I was a person that hated DayZ (running simulator) and never been huge on FPS's outside TF2 or Overwatch.


----------



## Intel_man

For all the gun nerds out there, take a look at the Escape from Tarkov game. Currently in beta, but it's worth the look within the next couple of months.


----------



## kam

Bf1 and Runescape. Occasionally some Battlefront but the player count is pretty low so it's hard to find a match...




Guessing I'm the only RS noob on this forum


----------



## M1kkelZR

When my PC decides to turn on, I play Overwatch and PUBG. 
Otherwise I get the trusty laptop and I play OSRS as its the only thing it will play with a decent framerate


----------



## Darren

kam said:


> Bf1 and Runescape. Occasionally some Battlefront but the player count is pretty low so it's hard to find a match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing I'm the only RS noob on this forum


I sunk a good portion of my childhood into RS. It's not what it used to be... 

PUBG and just bought Cities Skylines: Mass Transit so about to get back into that. @Intel_man


----------



## Motorcharge

Intel_man said:


> For all the gun nerds out there, take a look at the Escape from Tarkov game. Currently in beta, but it's worth the look within the next couple of months.



We've got a handful of dudes in our TS playing that as well. One of them even offered to buy it for me but it looks a little overly tedious for me. I do like how much you can mod the guns though.


----------



## kam

Darren said:


> I sunk a good portion of my childhood into RS. It's not what it used to be...
> 
> PUBG and just bought Cities Skylines: Mass Transit so about to get back into that. @Intel_man



maybe I'll buy PUBG this weekend. Is it worth it?


----------



## reb

injustice 2


----------



## Calin

I've been playing the Codemasters F1 games a lot recently. Haven't watched real life F1 for a long time but I started watching agian now.f


----------



## beers

F1 2017 is pretty sweet.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> F1 2017 is pretty sweet.


I want F1 2017... but kinda feels like not worth the full sticker price to migrate from F1 2016.


----------



## beers

It's slightly different based on the car changes this year so it feels faster, otherwise realistically they're the same game.  I put a bunch of time into f1 2012, same tracks, similar cars.  Some of the modes are a bit improved (big time over 2015) but otherwise if you already have that one then you could realistically just pick it up when a steep sale comes along.


----------



## Intel_man

Ha, I owned F1 2012 as well.


----------



## morella

Gore is fun...
Stuck on Resident Evil: Biohazard.
Let's kill some zombies.


----------



## Lee Fitzsimmons

*One word...

CIVILIZATION VI
*
Wait, that's two words...

*CIVILIZATION VI, dude
*
Wait, that's three words...

*CIVILIZATION VI, dude... okay?
*
Wait...


----------



## ChirunoScarlet

Haven't played anything for ages but I plan on playing Touhou 6: Embodiment of Scarlet Devil and osu! soon although I've got very low skill at games, despite having pretty good reflexes...


----------



## ian

Calin said:


> I've been playing the Codemasters F1 games a lot recently. Haven't watched real life F1 for a long time but I started watching agian now.f


Code masters make some awesome games,  I am playing dirt rally, some races are just too hard though.


----------



## Calin

ian said:


> Code masters make some awesome games,  I am playing dirt rally, some races are just too hard though.


I agree.
However their more recent games like F1 2017, 2016 and Dirt 4 don't support SLI although I found a fix for it and F1 2017 has a lot of bugs at the moment, but at its core it's great.


----------



## NegativeZero

Hello there. I play Dota 2, League of Legends, Dungeon Siege I.


----------



## _Kyle_

I've been playing Spintires Mudrunner


----------



## beers

ian said:


> Code masters make some awesome games,  I am playing dirt rally, some races are just too hard though.


Do you have a wheel or controller?  I finally played F1 2017 in my cockpit last night and gained a couple seconds a lap over using an xbox controller, granted I am more used to playing racing games with a wheel already.

I need to spend some more time with Dirt Rally, however.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Do you have a wheel or controller?  I finally played F1 2017 in my cockpit last night and gained a couple seconds a lap over using an xbox controller, granted I am more used to playing racing games with a wheel already.
> 
> I need to spend some more time with Dirt Rally, however.


You played F1 2017 using a gamepad?


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> You played F1 2017 using a gamepad?


Lulz.  I've played most of them with a pad.  Even was champ as Haas on hard   Might have to kick up the diff now though.  The FFB support in 2017 feels pretty gud, I just wish the game had an abstraction to map the wheel down from 1080 deg to 270-300 instead of manually having to go into settings


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> The FFB support in 2017 feels pretty gud, I just wish the game had an abstraction to map the wheel down from 1080 deg to 270-300 instead of manually having to go into settings


You can do it on the fly with a Fanatec.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> You can do it on the fly with a Fanatec.


Too rich for my blood  

This T500RS was even on sale for like $150 otherwise I'd still be rocking the G27


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> You played F1 2017 using a gamepad?


I play most rally games with a game pad.


----------



## ian

beers said:


> Do you have a wheel or controller?  I finally played F1 2017 in my cockpit last night and gained a couple seconds a lap over using an xbox controller, granted I am more used to playing racing games with a wheel already.
> 
> I need to spend some more time with Dirt Rally, however.


I play it using the ps4 controller, yes I would love a proper steeting wheel and a racing chair and brake pedal and..... but I aint got no space for any of that.
Such a big damn country and everything crowded into a few small cities and all old workers type cottages like you would find in the UK.


----------



## Calin

ian said:


> Such a big damn country and everything crowded into a few small cities and all old workers type cottages like you would find in the UK.


What country are we talking about here?


----------



## ian

Calin said:


> What country are we talking about here?


Sydney Australia
A lot of the housing closer to the city, workers cottages are very small 
But it’s a change of situation, the houses where the poor people used to live on small blocks, are now more expensive, and many of the places where the more wealthy used to live on larger blocks were demolished and replaced by apartments and lower cost housing


----------



## timx

need for speed


----------



## Lee Fitzsimmons

timx said:


> need for speed


Awesome game...


----------



## beers

timx said:


> need for speed


Payback?


----------



## Calin

I play a beautiful little game called Bitcoin mining and it's really awesome.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> I play a beautiful little game called Bitcoin mining and it's really awesome.


----------



## beers

Hahahahahahaha Darren.

If Bitcoin mining is a game then I have plenty of hours at my soul crushing job.  The graphics are pretty good but the gameplay leaves much to be desired.

Played a bit of that battalion 1944 game although being fresh on early access it doesn't have too much variety.  If you like cod2 multiplayer it's worth checking out though.


----------



## Lee Fitzsimmons

The latest upgrade for Civilization VI (Rise and Fall) is now available, and all of my spare time has gone to this game. I am a Civ veteran who goes way back to the days of CivII (on the original Playstation).


----------



## Origin Saint

I'm liking this Rainbow 6 Siege thing quite a bit


----------



## JohnyMacler

I am finishing the Borderlands 2 at the moment.


----------



## _Kyle_

JohnyMacler said:


> I am finishing the Borderlands 2 at the moment.


I love Borderlands.


----------



## Agent Smith

Darren said:


>




LMAO! Loved that movie.


----------



## Darren

Agent Smith said:


> LMAO! Loved that movie.


I don't think I've ever actually seen it. Just clips. Definitely should try it.


----------



## Agent Smith

Wow! Definitely watch it. It was more relevant back in the day though with the current events, but still funny as hell. Here's my fav scene.


----------



## Darren

Forza Horizon 4. Impulse bought it when I saw the reviews and don't regret it. Lot of fun and feels way more polished and fine tuned than previous PC releases.


----------



## _Kyle_

Darren said:


> Forza Horizon 4. Impulse bought it when I saw the reviews and don't regret it. Lot of fun and feels way more polished and fine tuned than previous PC releases.


Ooh, I've seen that. Probably gonna buy it soon.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> Ooh, I've seen that. Probably gonna buy it soon.


I've been thoroughly impressed. Liked FH3 alright but it was buggy and felt just a little haphazard. Played a lot of FM7 which was a big improvement but FM4 is definitely the most complete feeling.

Handling takes some getting used to from FM7, but once you get it, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## _Kyle_

Darren said:


> I've been thoroughly impressed. Liked FH3 alright but it was buggy and felt just a little haphazard. Played a lot of FM7 which was a big improvement but FM4 is definitely the most complete feeling.
> 
> Handling takes some getting used to from FM7, but once you get it, it's a lot of fun.



This will be my first Forza game. I used to play NFS a lot, but they went downhill big time. Need For Speed: Most Wanted is my favorite, right next to Underground.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> This will be my first Forza game. I used to play NFS a lot, but they went downhill big time. Need For Speed: Most Wanted is my favorite, right next to Underground.


NFS MW is still my favorite racing game ever.

You're in for a treat if you haven't played any of the Forzas before. The Horizon games are open world with arcadeyish driving (although nothing like NFS). As of FM4 the open world is now a populated online lobby which is pretty slick. Motorsport is more of a straight sim on tracks. I loved FM4, even bought an Xbox 360 for it, and FM7 is really good too. FH3 was decent but FH4 might become my favorite Forza title after playing it some more.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Forza Horizon 4. Impulse bought it when I saw the reviews and don't regret it. Lot of fun and feels way more polished and fine tuned than previous PC releases.


He gone done did it.  Glad you like it I'll have to fire it up this evening.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> He gone done did it.  Glad you like it I'll have to fire it up this evening.


Your drivatar has been kicking my ass in races lately. Although I blame being used to FM7.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Your drivatar has been kicking my ass in races lately. Although I blame being used to FM7.



All I can remember about FH3 was trying to play it with you and either not being able to hear each other, see each other, or getting disconnected.

Tomorrow will probably be the day I fire it up, maybe tonight if I get time before/after my movie.  FH4 looks substantially more polished than FH3 by far.

I miss the Burnout series man.  Burnout 3: Takedown, Burnout 4: Revenge.  That was my shit.  Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition, Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Need For Speed: Underground.  That was an awesome generation for arcade-y racers.  I actually can't usually stand playing the more simulation based track racers like Forza Motorsport, Gran Tourismo, etc... feels too restricted and serious for me lol

And since I'm in the "What are you currently playing thread", I binged the hell out of the Walking Dead Tell Tale games and did 1, 2 and Michonne, and then nearly finished Wolf Among Us.  Also been getting back into Rainbow 6, a bit of Overwatch in the mix especially with the best seasonal event next week, and as always, Rock Band.


----------



## _Kyle_

Origin Saint said:


> I miss the Burnout series man.  Burnout 3: Takedown, Burnout 4: Revenge.  That was my shit.  Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition, Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Need For Speed: Underground.  That was an awesome generation for arcade-y racers.  I actually can't usually stand playing the more simulation based track racers like Forza Motorsport, Gran Tourismo, etc... feels too restricted and serious for me lol



I used to play Burnout: Paradise.... lol, you could prolong a crash for like thirty minutes and just keep bouncing around.


----------



## Origin Saint

Deerling7 said:


> I used to play Burnout: Paradise.... lol, you could prolong a crash for like thirty minutes and just keep bouncing around.


As a Burnout vet, Paradise is a shell of the former games and has trouble keeping the charm and uniqueness.  Paradise felt like it tried too hard to be a NFS game.


----------



## _Kyle_

Origin Saint said:


> As a Burnout vet, Paradise is a shell of the former games and has trouble keeping the charm and uniqueness.  Paradise felt like it tried too hard to be a NFS game.


Sorry to offend you, almighty Burnout master. 

I'll have to try the older games then.  I haven't been around too long so that's probably why I missed them.


----------



## Origin Saint

Deerling7 said:


> Sorry to offend you, almighty Burnout master.
> 
> I'll have to try the older games then.  I haven't been around too long so that's probably why I missed them.


The old ones are at that age where the graphics are hard to get past, but otherwise, the sound and soundtracks are great and the controls should be pretty snappy even though they're old.  I do believe 4 is backwards compatible on the Xbone.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> All I can remember about FH3 was trying to play it with you and either not being able to hear each other, see each other, or getting disconnected.
> 
> Tomorrow will probably be the day I fire it up, maybe tonight if I get time before/after my movie.  FH4 looks substantially more polished than FH3 by far.
> 
> I miss the Burnout series man.  Burnout 3: Takedown, Burnout 4: Revenge.  That was my shit.  Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition, Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Need For Speed: Underground.  That was an awesome generation for arcade-y racers.  I actually can't usually stand playing the more simulation based track racers like Forza Motorsport, Gran Tourismo, etc... feels too restricted and serious for me lol
> 
> And since I'm in the "What are you currently playing thread", I binged the hell out of the Walking Dead Tell Tale games and did 1, 2 and Michonne, and then nearly finished Wolf Among Us.  Also been getting back into Rainbow 6, a bit of Overwatch in the mix especially with the best seasonal event next week, and as always, Rock Band.


Yeah I was thinking about that. FH3 was a hot mess both in performance and stability and getting the online component to cooperate. It looks pretty easy in FH4 but I don't have any friends with it yet. 

I miss playing RB. Can't bring myself to spend money on a new drum set though, my aftermarket metal pedal snapped in half and the stand is broken. Might as well buy an electronic set.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Yeah I was thinking about that. FH3 was a hot mess both in performance and stability and getting the online component to cooperate. It looks pretty easy in FH4 but I don't have any friends with it yet.
> 
> I miss playing RB. Can't bring myself to spend money on a new drum set though, my aftermarket metal pedal snapped in half and the stand is broken. Might as well buy an electronic set.


Just bought a kit settings pack for my Roland today actually so I'm stoked to try that out once I get it loaded onto it.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Just bought a kit settings pack for my Roland today actually so I'm stoked to try that out once I get it loaded onto it.


I still drive over to my parents place and play my acoustic set occasionally but I miss being able to do it whenever I wanted when I lived there.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I still drive over to my parents place and play my acoustic set occasionally but I miss being able to do it whenever I wanted when I lived there.


I was wondering about that when you moved out.  Sucks to have it so far away but an acoustic kit, even if it could fit, would be far too loud in the majority of 20-something early adult living quarters.  Despite that, I want a monitor speaker for my Roland so I am not required to use headphones to hear it.  I tried using my Peavey amp but boy does that sound like hot garbage, the lows come through at what can only be described as the consistency of swamp tar being forcefully pressed through a fine grated fishing net.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> I was wondering about that when you moved out.  Sucks to have it so far away but an acoustic kit, even if it could fit, would be far too loud in the majority of 20-something early adult living quarters.  Despite that, I want a monitor speaker for my Roland so I am not required to use headphones to hear it.  I tried using my Peavey amp but boy does that sound like hot garbage, *the lows come through at what can only be described as the consistency of swamp tar being forcefully pressed through a fine grated fishing net*.


Specific. I like it.

Yeah they're only a 10 min drive from my apartment and 5 from work. I get to play about once a week still.

No way the old ladies that live next to me or above me would tolerate that. I'm hesitant to even get an electric set, but I'd probably be fine since I live on the corner of the building on the bottom floor.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Specific. I like it.
> 
> Yeah they're only a 10 min drive from my apartment and 5 from work. I get to play about once a week still.
> 
> No way the old ladies that live next to me or above me would tolerate that. I'm hesitant to even get an acoustic set, but I'd probably be fine since I live on the corner of the building on the bottom floor.


You're always welcome to jam out on my kit.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> You're always welcome to jam out on my kit.



782 miles away, 16.5mpg average, 2.75 for gas. 

$260 in gas round trip? Sounds worth.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> 782 miles away, 16.5mpg average, 2.75 for gas.
> 
> $260 in gas round trip? Sounds worth.


It'd only be $123 for me to do a round trip.  Which means effectively, I can pick you up, bring you here, and drive you back myself and would likely spend the same in gas, if not less, than you making one trip.


----------



## Shlouski

Two point hospital, I remember the original.......damn I'm old


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> 782 miles away, 16.5mpg average


How much do you drive?  It seems like it'd be a similar price or not a huge premium to buy something that does 40 mpg on the regular and roll the savings into the payment.

I'd spend like $55 on that


----------



## Laquer Head

Just finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider, which I really enjoyed. The whole reboot got crapped on alot, and this one in particular. In my opinion, the graphics are beautiful and the story is fun and engaging. The main missions are fun and the side quest/tombs are legit challenging. 

Loses points for annoying NPC's, Lara's own voice/dialogue, and sometimes the fast travel points are a bit inconvenient with some so spread out and other areas that have tons in clusters.

Anyhow.. 8/10 great game!


----------



## Laquer Head

Tonight starting the new Assassin's Creed: Odyssey. Been looking forward to this one and haven't had a chance to dip into it till now.


----------



## Jushana

I currently play 3 different games.
I have been playing Path of Exile for a few years, but I must admit that this game is slowly getting bored. Anyway, like any Hack N Slash game.
The game thanks to which I had to upgrade my computer - PUBG. Something fantastic.
Tomb Raider - but it's a very boring game.


----------



## _Kyle_

I played Chapter 1 of Deltarune from Toby Fox, the creator of Undertale. Can't wait for the full release. I remember when I saw Undertale first come out, I didn't think I would find it fun but I ended up playing it and the story was amazing. If you have not played Undertale yet I would highly recommend it.

My profile pic is actually Ralsei from Deltrarune, he's based upon Asriel Dreemurr from Undertale. (Yes, it is a he, before you ask that is not hair behind his head, it is his ears, however his clothing is a bit misleading as well.)

Fun fact: Deltrarune is an anagram of Undertale, and Ralsei is an anagram of Asriel.

EDIT: My profile pic is no longer Ralsei, lol. I change it so often.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> I played Chapter 1 of Deltarune from Toby Fox, the creator of Undertale. Can't wait for the full release. I remember when I saw Undertale first come out, I didn't think I would find it fun but I ended up playing it and the story was amazing. If you have not played Undertale yet I would highly recommend it.
> 
> My profile pic is actually Ralsei from Deltrarune, he's based upon Asriel Dreemurr from Undertale. (Yes, it is a he, before you ask that is not hair behind his head, it is his ears, however his clothing is a bit misleading as well.)
> 
> Fun fact: Deltrarune is an anagram of Undertale, and Ralsei is an anagram of Asriel.


----------



## _Kyle_

Was it already not obvious that I'm a nerd? 

I mean, this is a forum for computers, after all.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> Was it already not obvious that I'm a nerd?
> 
> *I mean, this is a forum for computers, after all.*



thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## _Kyle_

Darren said:


> thatsthejoke.jpg



r/Woooosh to myself then.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> r/Woooosh to myself then.


Lol I don't mean it like that, but I'd like to think the gif is funnier because anybody that knows me around here knows that's just calling the kettle black.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Lol I don't mean it like that, but I'd like to think the gif is funnier because anybody that knows me around here knows that's just calling the kettle black.








What if I call it silver?


----------



## Jushana

Now I play Escape from Tarkov and ... I do not know anything :/
I have experience in PUBG, but in EfT I do not see the difference between allies and opponents.
I've mastered looting and buying items, but this is the hardest FPS I've ever played.


----------



## Intel_man

Are you playing in a group in EFT? 

If the answer is no, you have no allies. Everyone is out to kill you.


----------



## zeppelin04

I am playing through Skyrim again. The last time I played I don't recall doing any of the DLC content. I figure now is a good time. The weather is so bad I spend all weekend inside anyhow.


----------



## Jushana

Skyrim is divine, but my favorite TES is Morrowind. I currently play in Apex Legends, a completely different game than Escape from Tarkov, but in my opinion EFT already have two leagues above.
You can play Apex for a few hours, nothing special IMO


----------



## thomas199438

Counter Strikes Global Offensive. Not the best FPS game but addicted.


----------



## beers

thomas199438 said:


> Counter Strikes Global Offensive. Not the best FPS game but addicted.


You play comp at all?  Whatcho rank sucka


----------



## C4C

Been playing a couple comp games a week on CS:GO. Silver 3 cause I don't work on my aim like I used to.. 

Far Cry 5 has been on of my favorites after the most recent Steam sale. Been playing it way too much. 

PC Building Simulator as well... 80 hours in 2 months. It's the simulator genre that gets me from time to time..


----------



## thomas199438

beers said:


> You play comp at all?  Whatcho rank sucka


My rank recently is LE - just a mid-grade. Sometimes I play on FACEIT and B5, my ELO is just around 1700-1800. But I am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Krieger

DirtyD86 said:


> I searched around and didn't find anything... this is a thread that every gaming forum should have
> 
> It's simple... what are you playing at the moment?
> 
> For me, it's TF2 and FSX with a little bit of sourceforts from time to time. Those of you that have HL2 need to download sourceforts... great mod.



I’ve mostly been playing FSX since I got my new Thrustmaster flight stick. Its a PC classic. Been having issues making addons work for it though. Could be the site I’m getting the addon from thats giving me the issue. I also still play the original Battlefield games from before EA ruined it.


----------



## Waspman3372

Intel_man said:


> I play TF2, Madden 08, NBA 2K9, Company of Heroes, and sometimes America's Army.


Love love playing that COH 2. Hoping the crashes stop. Getting a new gaming rig built for me. Can't wait.


----------



## Intel_man

Holy thread revival batman.


----------



## Waspman3372

Just sold my computer so nothing at the moment. Look up Redux gaming. Love there rigs. Only $75 to build. Can't beat that.


----------



## Waspman3372

Waspman3372 said:


> Just sold my computer so nothing at the moment. Look up Redux gaming. Love there rigs. Only $75 to build. Can't beat that.


Not sure why so blurry


----------



## Waspman3372

Intel_man said:


> I play TF2, Madden 08, NBA 2K9, Company of Heroes, and sometimes America's Army.


Which COH's are you playing? I like 2 but#3 will be out shortly.


----------



## porterjw

Recently played Life Is Strange True Colors. Good game, will definitely go back for a Plat trophy at some point. Also Platunum'd Ratchet and Clank Rift Apart.

Marquette was a good play through. Similar to Portal in a weird way. 

Got my heart ripped out again with Life Is Strange Remastered, only this time in 4K. Starting Life Is Strange Before the Storm once the update downloads.

Casually playing through Horizon again before Forbidden West drops in 6 days.


----------



## porterjw

Also looking at Kena, but not sure I can justify it with Forbidden West, GT7, and Forspoken dropping in the next few months.

Tempted to buy FF7 Remake Intergrade just so I don't need the disc to play . For some reason I never Platunum'd Remake or Intermission on PS4 and it's just a hassle to deal with the PS5 upgraded version using the disc.


----------



## beers

Yo that GT7 is right around the corner brah


----------



## Hellmut1956

I do use the MSFS2020 now that neither my economic resources nor my health allow me to fly as a General Aviation pilot.


----------



## Okedokey

Hellmut1956 said:


> I do use the MSFS2020 now that neither my economic resources nor my health allow me to fly as a General Aviation pilot.


Have you had any slow downs since SU10?


----------



## Hellmut1956

I have a very powerful system. An ASUS ROG Maximus XIII Extreme with an i7 11700k CPU, an 2TB SSD M.2 drive and an MSI 3080 graphic card. I use x11 and not x12, that slows the system. Otherwise I have extensively set everything to ULTRA and I get about 50fps.


----------



## Okedokey

Hellmut1956 said:


> I have a very powerful system. An ASUS ROG Maximus XIII Extreme with an i7 11700k CPU, an 2TB SSD M.2 drive and an MSI 3080 graphic card. I use x11 and not x12, that slows the system. Otherwise I have extensively set everything to ULTRA and I get about 50fps.


Nice man. Do you have multi monitor or something.  Storage is massive in that game, helps push the data through to your epic rig. Put your rig in your sig, helps with others helping?


----------



## Hellmut1956

I have 4 monitors, 2x 28" und 2x 24". I plan to buy a curved 32" monitor, 3840x2160 resolution, 1ms reaction time and 60Hz. As my cpu i7 core 11700k has an additional capability to connect a monitor and drive it, the 32" monitor will be connected to the MSI RTX3080 graphics card. Right now one of the 24" monitors in connected to the motherboatd and driven by the graphics capabilities of the CPU.

Right now one of the 28" monitors with a resolution of 3840x3260, 1ms, gets to a fps of lightly below 60Hz and the "Task Maneger" of W11 proved that the limitation is not coming from the CPU but from the GPUs of the graphics card. I use Fraps to indicate the fps in MSFS2020. As of today there are no monitors on the market with 32", 1ms and 60hz, but 144fps and those are twice as expensive. I hope when next generation 2023 monitors are offered I will be able to find the monitor I am looking for.

In MSFS2020 playing, one 28" monitor is the fisplay for MSFS2020, one 28" monitor displays "Little Navmap" that is linked with MSFS2020 and displays a map showing the actual position of the plane from the MSFS2020. One 24" display shows Youtube and plays music and one 24" monitor displays the task manager so I am informed about how much my PC power is required.


----------



## johnb35

Hellmut1956 said:


> As of today there are no monitors on the market with 32", 1ms and 60hz, but 144fps and those are twice as expensive.


What?  Look here.



			Amazon.com : 32 inch monitor
		


There are even 75hz 32inch monitors out there.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Yea, what I always get to see. The monitors are not showing the 1ms reaction time and are not sp One of thre monitors that has it costs  specifically for gaming. The one that does costs nearly 890 Euros. That is what I always see, All those less expensive 32" monitos do either not have the resolution that I want or a longer reaction time. Correct me if I am wrong. I am hungsily waiting for ma 32" monitor!


----------



## Darren

You'll probably have a hard time finding that specific setup. Doesn't make much sense to have that high of specs but then only 60Hz. Most people in the market for higher end gear want 120Hz+.


----------



## Okedokey

Darren said:


> You'll probably have a hard time finding that specific setup. Doesn't make much sense to have that high of specs but then only 60Hz. Most people in the market for higher end gear want 120Hz+.


Input latency is reduced with higher FPS irrespective of the monitor refresh rate. Gameplay is definitely improved from above 60 fps even with a 60Hz panel.


----------

